# May 2015 Visa Applicants



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi All. 

This thread is to track May visa application status. 
Please update your progress here 

I am still awaiting invitation hopefully I get it on friday:fingerscrossed:

Goodluck to all of us!!!


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

after the invites today,, 
LET THE LODGEMENT BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

wow your signature shows the confidence of getting the invite and applying visa on same day...
nice...

so you are ready with the fees and documents ?


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Mr.C said:


> after the invites today,,
> LET THE LODGEMENT BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hey can you guide me for Emedical... my agent told me.. i can do the same... till my HAP id is not generated... and that will be done after my payment of visa fees


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> hey can you guide me for Emedical... my agent told me.. i can do the same... till my HAP id is not generated... and that will be done after my payment of visa fees


see below link on how to register

Arranging a Health Examination

you dont have to wait until payment of visa fees, i have not even lodged my EOI when I arranged my emedical so you should be fine.
once you register it will give you the referral letter with the hap id and you can book your emedical right away 

goodluck!!!


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> wow your signature shows the confidence of getting the invite and applying visa on same day...
> nice...
> 
> so you are ready with the fees and documents ?


Hello,

Well, yes im not really confident, just trying to be positive with everything

I got my invite today and is already preparing the visa application which we will submit today. Documents, medicals, police clearance and of course the money is ready 

Thank you


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey there, im just new in this forum, im not sure. 
but if there's none, you can start 

unfortunately I cant join as I dont have good phone reception in my work place for phone data


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

vineet85_05 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Just wanted to know if there's any whatsapp group for visa discussions ?
> This could be helpful for live updates on the phone.
> 
> ...


Since you've incepted with the idea, please create one and add me. 9833495717


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Guys, I will be submitting this month too...Getting all the required documents together as of now..


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

My agent gave me the following checklist for visa. Any change by any chance?

Main applicant: all the documents need to be in color scan soft copies (notary not required)

*

PassportEducation – 10th*to highestEmployment – offer & relieving lettersPay slipsTax documents – form 16Soft copy passport size photoMarriage certificateForm 80 – will update you later on this

********9..* IELTS score card

*******10.**Skill assessment letter

***************

Spouse docs: (if applicable)

PassportEducation – 10th*to highest degreeEnglish language requirement document or IELTS score cardEmployment documents – if she has experienceSoft copy passport size photoForm 80 – will update you later on thisResume

*

Child : Passport, Photo, birth certificate (If applicable)


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> Hi All.
> 
> This thread is to track May visa application status.
> Please update your progress here
> ...


We are in the same boat, same invitation date, same application date, and I am a mechanical engineer too! Are you applying onshore or offshore?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Hi Guys, I will be submitting this month too...Getting all the required documents together as of now..


Hi,

Congrats for the invite.
Are you applying for 189?

By the way, You belong to the same field of mine.
Which city you hail from?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Answered you query in another thread.




Hiraman said:


> My agent gave me the following checklist for visa. Any change by any chance?
> 
> Main applicant: all the documents need to be in color scan soft copies (notary not required)
> 
> ...


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

I just lodged my visa yesterday! Let's hope everything goes well and we get the visa soon.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats for the invite.
> Are you applying for 189?
> ...


Thanks man..Yes. I am applying for 189. From South India. I had a few queries. My agent keeps saying 189 can take anything between 6 to 8 months. But the current trend seems like people get it in 2 months. Can anyone throw some light on this? I want to know why my agents thinks so. He even said that we should wait for CO to ask for medicals and PCC and not front load anything. I will push him to move faster if they arent acting fast.

And at what point will the spouse details be required to be submitted?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

I have lodged my application on 16th april for 263111 with 60 points can someone tell me what are my chances of getting an invite on 22nd may.


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

It might depend on whether you apply onshore or offshore? I think the current onshore application time frame is roughly 2 months. not sure about offshore applications though.


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

I would say very likely you will get invited in the next round if you are applying through 2631	Computer Network Professionals.


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

'mhdnajamuddin', cut off had been 10th april for 7th May invitations. So there are all the chances (99.9%) for you to get it in 22nd May round.

Also, seem you have VIC and NSW invitations so nothing to worry.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

got my invite... on 8th
now arranging money and going to apply in this month itself...


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Thanks man..Yes. I am applying for 189. From South India. I had a few queries. My agent keeps saying 189 can take anything between 6 to 8 months. But the current trend seems like people get it in 2 months. Can anyone throw some light on this? I want to know why my agents thinks so. He even said that we should wait for CO to ask for medicals and PCC and not front load anything. I will push him to move faster if they arent acting fast.
> 
> And at what point will the spouse details be required to be submitted?


Me too not happy, the way agent is behaving. They haven't been proactive.

I have seen in other threads that we have to wait until CO is assigned so that we can have better initial entry date. Nevertheless, i m not sure how long does it take for pcc or medical to complete.

Agent told me that i need to get my spouse also to fill form 80.

Rest.. Look at the checklist i posted 1 page ahead.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Mr.C said:


> see below link on how to register
> 
> Arranging a Health Examination
> 
> ...


we need to make an appointment manually ?? but calling them ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IT would advise you against doing your MEDICALS earlier. WHY??? Go through the following links to understand.*


*1) **PCC & Medical Overview*


*2) Medicals - Be calm No worries*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dependent-189-visa-my-view-7.html#post7030906




nitinmoudgil said:


> we need to make an appointment manually ?? but calling them ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Fyi.....*


GOOD to hear that you have completed your MEDICALS even before submitting your EOI.


*FYI*...

BUT there is an even better TIME to do MEDICALS and PCC. This ensures that you maximize your IED in to Australia.


Go through the following link to understand WHY???


*PCC & Medical Overview*


*||| ALL THE BEST with your Application |||*





Mr.C said:


> see below link on how to register
> 
> Arranging a Health Examination
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

My passport shows different address than the one i am living at since 4 years.
I have adhaar card, electricity bill, ration card of the current address.
Would this cause any problem in PCC.
Any one with similar case?

How soon one gets PCC n what is it's validity?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Address in Passport is different to that you are currently living in wouldn't cause any problem. Many people have the same concern.


But most probably you would be issued PCC after Police Verification. You have more than sufficient documents for applying for your PCC. For more details refer to Passport Website.


For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.


IF Police Verification is initiated in your case (which seems likely), then IT all depends on efficiency of the concerned Police Station. It may take anywhere between 15 days to one month.




Hiraman said:


> My passport shows different address than the one i am living at since 4 years.
> I have adhaar card, electricity bill, ration card of the current address.
> Would this cause any problem in PCC.
> Any one with similar case?
> ...


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi friends,

Its nice that someone has started this thread  I have done with all my docs except PCC and Meds which i'll be doing in the first week of june. I'll be lodging my 190 visa on 12'th may 2015.

Lets hope for the best for everyone and keep this thread active till the time we all get he GRANT!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Should we mention our High school and secondary school education details in the visa application for or mentioning about engineering degree details sufficient?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IT is advisable to input these details at the time of VISA application.




sribha said:


> Should we mention our High school and secondary school education details in the visa application for or mentioning about engineering degree details sufficient?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi,

I was just checking my 17 page visa application and have been stuck on question no 10 which states
"Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"

Please tell me what to choose in this question (My spouse will be accompanying me)

Regards
Sameer


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

sribha said:


> Should we mention our High school and secondary school education details in the visa application for or mentioning about engineering degree details sufficient?


yes you need to mention the details of 10th and 12th.

It is given there clearly - _*Give details of all past and current studies at secondary level and above.
*_


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just checking my 17 page visa application and have been stuck on question no 10 which states
> "Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"
> ...



Select "*NO*". I am assuming you would have given "YES" to the below question - which is for Spouse and Kids - in one of the previous pages - _Migrating family members - Are there any migrating family members included in this application? - YES
_


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For VISA application dependents mean Spouse and Children.

So your answer should be "No".




sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just checking my 17 page visa application and have been stuck on question no 10 which states
> "Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"
> ...


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks JK684 for advising me on the school details to be provided. Jitendra has also replied to me in a different thread.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

sribha said:


> should we mention our high school and secondary school education details in the visa application for or mentioning about engineering degree details sufficient?


hi,

if you are talking about the 17 page visa application then engg. Degree details wuld be suffice.

Regards
sameer


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Friends, I am working in Kuwait since Feb 2011. I have traveled to India several times during the last 4 yrs and 4 months. Should I include all these travel details?

It would be really a hard task to find out all these dates for me and my family (many times traveled separately).

Can someone help?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

sribha said:


> Friends, I am working in Kuwait since Feb 2011. I have traveled to India several times during the last 4 yrs and 4 months. Should I include all these travel details?
> 
> It would be really a hard task to find out all these dates for me and my family (many times traveled separately).
> 
> Can someone help?


Yes you have to give the details.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

ALL INTERNATIONAL travel details MUST be included. Even a 1 day trip as well.

IF DIBP looks up your Passport number, they would definitely find out your travel details. JUST go by ARRIVED and DEPARTED stamps in your and your co-applicants Passport, you should have these details.


CO might ask you for FORM 80 as well, looking at your International trips.

So start looking in to this as well. Fill this for ALL adult applicants separately.



sribha said:


> Friends, I am working in Kuwait since Feb 2011. I have traveled to India several times during the last 4 yrs and 4 months. Should I include all these travel details?
> 
> It would be really a hard task to find out all these dates for me and my family (many times traveled separately).
> 
> Can someone help?


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Jeetendra for your continuous support.


----------



## aqkhan (Oct 17, 2014)

I have provided all required docs to my co (brisbane). Now they are saying that my docs are under mandatory check. Can anyone kindly tell me what is meant by mandatory check.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Address in Passport is different to that you are currently living in wouldn't cause any problem. Many people have the same concern.
> 
> 
> But most probably you would be issued PCC after Police Verification. You have more than sufficient documents for applying for your PCC. For more details refer to Passport Website.
> ...


Thanks jeeten,

So should i start PCC right after submitting visa appln., citing more than normal time for PCC?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Looking at your concern of delay in PCC grant in-case Police Verification is initiated by concerned PSK office, I would suggest you to go ahead with PCC and Medicals around 20 days after your VISA Application is filed online by paying the fees and submitting other documents.





Hiraman said:


> Thanks jeeten,
> 
> So should i start PCC right after submitting visa appln., citing more than normal time for PCC?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Looking at your concern of delay in PCC grant in-case Police Verification is initiated by concerned PSK office, I would suggest you to go ahead with PCC and Medicals around 20 days after your VISA Application is filed online by paying the fees and submitting other documents.


Noted thanks buddy


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

sameer7106 said:


> Yes you have to give the details.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks Sameer, Jeeten.

But guideline in the application says "to other than usual country of residence". I declared Kuwait as my usual country of residence. Still should I give the dates. I have taken all the travel dates to India now. I can go ahead and fill it up if required.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would say input ALL the details.




sribha said:


> Thanks Sameer, Jeeten.
> 
> But guideline in the application says "to other than usual country of residence". I declared Kuwait as my usual country of residence. Still should I give the dates. I have taken all the travel dates to India now. I can go ahead and fill it up if required.


----------



## sophia007 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> see below link on how to register
> 
> Arranging a Health Examination
> 
> ...



What was the cost of getting medical done?


----------



## Naina sharma (May 5, 2015)

nitin have you received any verification call during assessment period...


----------



## Naina sharma (May 5, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> we need to make an appointment manually ?? but calling them ?


Hi Nitin! Have you received any verification cal from vetassess during assessment period?


----------



## hsingh (Apr 9, 2015)

Guys,

I have lodged my visa application in May.

Here is my journey till now 
261313
IELTS (Oct 2013 ) L 9 , R 8.5 , W 7.5 , S 8 , O 8.5
ACS - Application Lodged - 9th April 2015
ACS - Positive Assessment Received - 16th April 2015
EOI Lodged - 20th April 2015
Invitation to apply for 189 received - 23rd April 2015
Visa Application submitted - 4th May 2015
PCC - 6th May 2015
Medical - 8th May 2015

All done.. now just waiting


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

I belong to this thread now.. Lodge visa on 9 may. Another wait begins....goodluck to all


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear all
I apply for 489 on 6 May 2015 i apload all documents waiting for Medical 13 may all the best for every one.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

I submitted my 190 visa application today. Good luck to all!


----------



## amit9845 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,

Even i belong to this thread now. Can some one please clarify my following doubts regarding the eVisa application question:

1) National ID Document -> What needs to be filled in here ? Adhaar Card information, PAN Card, Passport or should it be left blank ?

2) Previous country of residence : Do we need to mention short/lesiure stays as well here (4-5 days stay) ? The residence address in that case would be that of hotel usually ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread.


Ref: *Answers to e-Visa application questions*





amit9845 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even i belong to this thread now. Can some one please clarify my following doubts regarding the eVisa application question:
> 
> ...


----------



## amit9845 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thx a lot Jeeten...


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

sophia007 said:


> What was the cost of getting medical done?


it depends where you would do your medicals. Better contact the emedical clinic / country in which you will book for medicals.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went to ICICI branch fro travel card and specifically asked him that i want to make a payment over the internet for paying my visa fees, they said to me that their travel card will not work for the online payments. When i told them that few people have already made the payment using icici travel card they said that they cant take the responsibility for that whether it will be thru or not???
> 
> ...


Tired of these travel cards, I used my Credit Card for payment. I'm not sure about Debit cards.


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Have lodged my application and uploaded documents on 8th May. Fingers crossed everything go well...
Good luck to all


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As per current trend 50-60 days for CO assignment.




chikkubinil said:


> I lodged 189 visa on april 24th.How many days will take to get case officer? Pls reply


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Same here. Submitted all doc last May 5. Good Luck to all May applicants


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Tired of these travel cards, I used my Credit Card for payment. I'm not sure about Debit cards.


But when i went to icici, they said that the travel card will work for online payment.
I am getting the card by today.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hiraman said:


> But when i went to icici, they said that the travel card will work for online payment.
> I am getting the card by today.


Hi,

I dont know to whom should i believe because i confirmed the same from the customer care itself and they said the same thing that they cant give the surety for the transaction over the net.

Since i have an ICICI coral debit card and a wealth account with them so they told me that i can do the transaction with my debit card. Though i am not sure how they said this but i am about to try with my debit card and will let you know guys soon.....:fingerscrossed:

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dont know to whom should i believe because i confirmed the same from the customer care itself and they said the same thing that they cant give the surety for the transaction over the net.
> 
> ...


Hi Sameer,
On the kit, it is mentioned that we can use the travel card online in AUD. The only thing needed is to activate the card either by a phone call or via online to use it.
I m going to use it in may in next week.
Hiraman


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hiraman, please tell me how the ICICI travel card works after you use it. I plan to use the same.

Everyone, can anyone assist me in this. I spent a year in Australia between 2008 to 2009. How do I get the PCC done for this period from India?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Hiraman, please tell me how the ICICI travel card works after you use it. I plan to use the same.
> 
> Everyone, can anyone assist me in this. I spent a year in Australia between 2008 to 2009. How do I get the PCC done for this period from India?


Sure I'll update all on the payment.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dont know to whom should i believe because i confirmed the same from the customer care itself and they said the same thing that they cant give the surety for the transaction over the net.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

i tried with my debit card last day and it got declined  
Finally today i got an ICICI travel card through which i made a successful payment and have joined the league of May 2015 Visa applicants.

All the best to everyone!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

Fee payment with ICICI Travel card was just smooth..
Just get their multicurrency platinum travel card and get it loaded with required AUD dolllars.
There is no need to activate it for online transactions (which is required for single currency cards).

for fee payment, just enter your card number, cardholder name, expiry date and cvv number and payment is done..

I've used ICICI multicurrency platinum travel card.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i tried with my debit card last day and it got declined
> Finally today i got an ICICI travel card through which i made a successful payment and have joined the league of May 2015 Visa applicants.
> ...


Congrats Sameer..Please keep the forum updated on the visa progress and when you get it  All the best..


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

suresh_11in said:


> Fee payment with ICICI Travel card was just smooth..
> Just get their multicurrency platinum travel card and get it loaded with required AUD dolllars.
> There is no need to activate it for online transactions (which is required for single currency cards).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Suresh. You loaded card with rupees or dollars?


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

PABansod said:


> Thanks for the info Suresh. You loaded card with rupees or dollars?


Travel cards are always loaded in foreign currency (i.e. dollars).
The equivalent amount in rupees is deducted from your bank account when your card is loaded.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi,
Can someone clarify which mode of payment will be cheaper (Credit card or Travel card or any other method)?

I am living in Kuwait, so I may not be able to get travel card.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

sribha said:


> Hi,
> Can someone clarify which mode of payment will be cheaper (Credit card or Travel card or any other method)?


Hi,

I am living in Kuwait, so I may not be able to get travel card.

For India travel card would be a cheaper option

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Sameer,
Thanks for your response.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi,
I am planning to lodge my visa application on May 20th. After this, due to my travel and vacation plans, I will be able to apply for PCC only in August end and Medicals in June end.

If CO is assigned sometime in July, will it be too late to submit PCCs in September?


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

sribha said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to lodge my visa application on May 20th. After this, due to my travel and vacation plans, I will be able to apply for PCC only in August end and Medicals in June end.
> 
> If CO is assigned sometime in July, will it be too late to submit PCCs in September?


Hi,

you might have to take an extension from your CO

Regards
Sameer


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to do indian PC. I work in bangalore but my passport address and passport office is in same city. What should i tell when i go for the verification in passport office to minimise any hazels.

Thanks,
George

*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
I*NVITE - 8 May 2015*
*189 LODGED/ACK- 14 May 2015| PCC SELF/WIFE-| 
MEDS SELF/WIFE-| GRANT-*


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to do indian PC. I work in bangalore but my passport address and passport office is in same city. What should i tell when i go for the verification in passport office to minimise any hazels.
> 
> ...


Not able to get your query

Regards
Sameer


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

Sameer1626 said:


> Not able to get your query
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Sorry for the confusion.

I am working in bangalore and i am going to apply my Police verification from passport office in hometown. So should i mention that i work in bangalore or just let them know that i am staying in hometown which is the address in Passport.

Thanks,
George


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

ExpatIndia said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I am working in bangalore and i am going to apply my Police verification from passport office in hometown. So should i mention that i work in bangalore or just let them know that i am staying in hometown which is the address in Passport.
> 
> ...


Hi,

i am not sure about this one but it hardly matters and also PCC form doesn't ask you this question. They are only concerned about the address of your passport and the address on which you are taking the PCC.

If your are taking the PCC on your passport given address then you just need to carry your passport and its copies with a photocopy of your passbook or any address proof which has the same address as that of in your passport.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> you might have to take an extension from your CO
> 
> ...


Dear Sameer,
Thanks. 

Will this affect my visa grant other than the delay in getting grant?

Due to personal commitments, I can enter into Australia only in June end. So, I dont want to take PCC now and keep my IED date as May end. Another option what I have is, doing my medical in India in June end, but take PCC this week.

Please advice if there is any other way to maximize IED date.

Regards,
Sri


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

sribha said:


> Dear Sameer,
> Thanks.
> 
> Will this affect my visa grant other than the delay in getting grant?
> ...


Hi Sri,

providing docs late to the CO will definitely delay your grant for sure. If you want your IED to be of June then dont go for any meds or PCC now as IED is always one year from your PCC or MEDS whichever is earlier.

I hope this helps you out in making your decision.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear all
I have some questions related to form 80

19 -Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
23 -Why are you travelling to Australia?
25 -Are you applying for a temporary visa? (note iam applying for 489 )
45 -Do you know details of your parents? Country of current residence(my parents now in Australia with visitor visa ) so the answer will be Egypt or Australia
46 -Do you have siblings?

Regards,


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Good luck to all who lodged visas and waiting for CO Allocation.I Lodged mine 190 NSW Visa on 19.05.2015...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Answered your query in another thread.


*REF: * *Form 80 & 1221 Required for Self & Spouse*




dopo12 said:


> Dear all
> I have some questions related to form 80
> 
> 19 -Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> ...


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys, I am applying this month for 189. I will complete PCC and medicals in 30 days post application and upload them. If I upload my spouse IELTS after 45 days from date of lodgement, as soon as the exam gets done and marksheet will be ready, is it ok? Will doing this cause any delay? At what time exactly will the marksheet of spouse be required? I am trying to time it in such a way that I can upload that document before CO gets allocated(keeping current trend of co allocation time in mind). Please help.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Sri,
> 
> providing docs late to the CO will definitely delay your grant for sure. If you want your IED to be of June then dont go for any meds or PCC now as IED is always one year from your PCC or MEDS whichever is earlier.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Sameer. I was not knowing that IED is based on earlier date of PCC and MEDS. I had a plan of taking PCC now and delay my meds till June end to get IED till June end next year.

Your response makes sense and very helpful to me.

Regards,
Sri


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

I lodged 189 today.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, you may choose to upload IELTS after 45 days of VISA application. This won't cause any delay.


What Mark-sheet are you talking about?


IF it is IELTS score card / Education qualification it really doesn't matter when you upload it.


BUT IF you are looking for speedy GRANT then upload it within 50 days of VISA application submission.





PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I am applying this month for 189. I will complete PCC and medicals in 30 days post application and upload them. If I upload my spouse IELTS after 45 days from date of lodgement, as soon as the exam gets done and marksheet will be ready, is it ok? Will doing this cause any delay? At what time exactly will the marksheet of spouse be required? I am trying to time it in such a way that I can upload that document before CO gets allocated(keeping current trend of co allocation time in mind). Please help.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

My spouse run a home based Art and craft class which gets little income and ofcourse is not registered.
Can i show this in her form80 under employment.
If yes, then should it be shown as unpaid or paid. Would paid one, attract a question on income tax etc?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As its NOT registered, I don't see any need to show this in her Form 80. Just indicate that your spouse is housewife.





Hiraman said:


> My spouse run a home based Art and craft class which gets little income and ofcourse is not registered.
> Can i show this in her form80 under employment.
> If yes, then should it be shown as unpaid or paid. Would paid one, attract a question on income tax etc?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As its NOT registered, I don't see any need to show this in her Form 80. Just indicate that your spouse is housewife.



I am thinking may be its better to show that she was occupied doing something than nothing. 
A productive skilled element in country's economic growth.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes, you may choose to upload IELTS after 45 days of VISA application. This won't cause any delay.
> 
> 
> What Mark-sheet are you talking about?
> ...


Very helpful thanks buddy. I was talking about the IELTS score card. This is good that the time taken for uploading spouse details are not affecting the process. 
And yes, I will be uploading PCC, medicals and IELTS by exactly 43 days or so, after visa lodging. I am expecting to travel within the next 4 months. So I do need the grant as soon as I can possibly get. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This really won't matter IF you aren't claiming spouse Points.


This might have mattered for SS Nomination Application.





Hiraman said:


> I am thinking may be its better to show that she was occupied doing something than nothing.
> A productive skilled element in country's economic growth.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> This really won't matter IF you aren't claiming spouse Points.
> 
> This might have mattered for SS Nomination Application.


Alright.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys, I need some urgent information from any of you. My agent has asked me to show a minimum bank balance of 25000 AUD at the time of application for 189 visa. But my research shows that 189 doesnt have such requirements. Can anybody shed some light on this? Is it at all required to show any sort of balance for the 189 visa lodgement?


----------



## gsakhuja (Mar 10, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I need some urgent information from any of you. My agent has asked me to show a minimum bank balance of 25000 AUD at the time of application for 189 visa. But my research shows that 189 doesnt have such requirements. Can anybody shed some light on this? Is it at all required to show any sort of balance for the 189 visa lodgement?


Not required


----------



## louis2013 (May 20, 2015)

Hi,
Please can you give me the link to submit the skillset asssesment from ACS website


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Non-Migrant Dependent Declaration*

Hi Guys,

I got invitation to lodge application under 190.

while applying I got one doubt:

Non-Migrant Dependent family members Declaration: My mother (age 70+) is with me in Australia on 6 months visitor visa.

Do I need to declare this under Non-Migrant Dependent Declaration? Will it impact anything on application and processing time?


Should I include her details or not under this section?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bank balance for 189 NOT REQUIRED!!!


Probe him for the reasons behind showing the Bank Balance.




PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I need some urgent information from any of you. My agent has asked me to show a minimum bank balance of 25000 AUD at the time of application for 189 visa. But my research shows that 189 doesnt have such requirements. Can anybody shed some light on this? Is it at all required to show any sort of balance for the 189 visa lodgement?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here you go....


*LINK:* *ACS Skills Assessment Page*




louis2013 said:


> Hi,
> Please can you give me the link to submit the skillset asssesment from ACS website


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

Can we know from our skillselect page if we have been invited ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you can check the EOI status there.




smashingbeast said:


> Can we know from our skillselect page if we have been invited ?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

gsakhuja said:


> Not required


Thank you


----------



## miladwagdy (Feb 3, 2015)

i have lodged my eoi at 19th of may 2015 

any body at the same boat?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i tried with my debit card last day and it got declined
> Finally today i got an ICICI travel card through which i made a successful payment and have joined the league of May 2015 Visa applicants.
> ...


Suresh_11n & Sameer - I have been asked for Visa as proof for applying Travel card. I am an account holder of ICICI for many years. Still they were asking for some visa proof. How did you guys get the travel card?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

miladwagdy said:


> i have lodged my eoi at 19th of may 2015
> 
> any body at the same boat?


I am. Send mine with wife and 2 kids last May 5th. Good Luck to us. ☺


----------



## binu26 (Dec 13, 2014)

PABansod said:


> Suresh_11n & Sameer - I have been asked for Visa as proof for applying Travel card. I am an account holder of ICICI for many years. Still they were asking for some visa proof. How did you guys get the travel card?


Hey Pa sorry to jump in but I too have paid my fees with oxidized travel card in May. I just went to the. Branch in Pune and asked them I need to pay my visa fees can I do with the travel card. They said yes, opened an account for me the same day and gave the Aud card. They did not Ask for any visa or other documents. It depends on the branch really and these guys were really helpful. Try taking copy of your invite email maybe that will help. But this, method really worked for some of us including me. ALL THE BEST.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Suresh_11n & Sameer - I have been asked for Visa as proof for applying Travel card. I am an account holder of ICICI for many years. Still they were asking for some visa proof. How did you guys get the travel card?


Hi,

I'll tell you my story.
I didn't have any account with ICICI bank, however i was able to get a travel forex card.
They did ask me for visa copy but i gave them the printout of visa invitation and passport copy. That worked. 
I feel it may be subjective from branch to branch. 
Where are you located?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

binu26 said:


> Hey Pa sorry to jump in but I too have paid my fees with oxidized travel card in May. I just went to the. Branch in Pune and asked them I need to pay my visa fees can I do with the travel card. They said yes, opened an account for me the same day and gave the Aud card. They did not Ask for any visa or other documents. It depends on the branch really and these guys were really helpful. Try taking copy of your invite email maybe that will help. But this, method really worked for some of us including me. ALL THE BEST.



Thanks buddy. I am going to try with the invite copy. Also try a few other branches and see if anybody gives.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll tell you my story.
> I didn't have any account with ICICI bank, however i was able to get a travel forex card.
> ...


Hi Hiraman,
I am in Surat. I am an account holder already. I am trying today with visa invite copy and passport copy. I will update on what happens next. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Hi Hiraman,
> I am in Surat. I am an account holder already. I am trying today with visa invite copy and passport copy. I will update on what happens next. Thanks for the input.


I got it from Malad-Mumbai.
Good luck.
Convince them by saying that "most of my friends have already gotten card like that for making visa fee payment"
You may also check out with other icici branch.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Dear all,
I don't know if everyone knows about it, that visa fee is going to be increased from 1st July 2015 by 2.3%.
So, if you have option, try to make visa fee payment before 1 July.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone who wants to make a travel card with minimum documentation (passport ,Pan card) in hyderabad. Then visit ICICI Banjara Hills branch and meet Ms. Mani. You can negotiate the price between 30-35 cents. and you can get your AUD loaded travel card immediately provided you have an account with ICICI.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

I got my CO email today. Requesting for an original Australian Federal Police check since I traveled to Australia for a year in the last 10 years. 
#Visa lodged 05.05.15#


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

cocomart said:


> I got my CO email today. Requesting for an original Australian Federal Police check since I traveled to Australia for a year in the last 10 years.
> #Visa lodged 05.05.15#


Hey thats a good news that now it started moving......could you please tell us that whether you are onshore or offshore??


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Suresh_11n & Sameer - I have been asked for Visa as proof for applying Travel card. I am an account holder of ICICI for many years. Still they were asking for some visa proof. How did you guys get the travel card?


Hi mate,

sorry for the late reply.......they were asking for the visa copy from me but my father is also an ICICI ac holder an he got a valid US visa.......so he took the card on his name


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

cocomart said:


> I got my CO email today. Requesting for an original Australian Federal Police check since I traveled to Australia for a year in the last 10 years.
> #Visa lodged 05.05.15#



You lodged Visa on 5th May 15 and CO contacted you already ? I lodged mine on 7th , and was not expected CO assignment till June end . Should I hope for earlier ?

Are ther eany other cases where CO got assigned so fast ? Please share


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

hi cocomart thats great news. whats your occupation? please update your timelines so we can all see so happy to hear team may applicants started moving


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

dars said:


> We are in the same boat, same invitation date, same application date, and I am a mechanical engineer too! Are you applying onshore or offshore?


OMG sorry I mustve overlooked your message and wasnt able to reply.
That's great I have a classmate here with same of almost everything  
Im onshore by the way.


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> OMG sorry I mustve overlooked your message and wasnt able to reply.
> That's great I have a classmate here with same of almost everything
> Im onshore by the way.


I'm on shore too. Check your private message.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Mr.C said:


> hi cocomart thats great news. whats your occupation? please update your timelines so we can all see so happy to hear team may applicants started moving


I was also surprised. I didnt expect it until end of June. A structural engineer.


----------



## binu26 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey cocomart which visa did u apply for I applied on 30th Apr for 489 fs


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

binu26 said:


> Hey cocomart which visa did u apply for I applied on 30th Apr for 489 fs


190 NSW with wife and 2 kids


----------



## crish_mac (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Cocomart... Congratulations. 
I have applied for 190 on 8th May 2015.... But till now no change in status(Application Received).


----------



## amit9845 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi All,

I needed some guidance on the documents that one needs to update after paying the visa fee :

1) Read through lot of columns and now i am totally confused as to upload a Color scanned copy or notarized copy ? 

2) Is PF statement really needed to be uploaded. I have withdrawn PF from my earlier company and i don't know if i would be able to get the account statement for my closed PF account or not ? I can upload my last one year (and current) PF statement.

3) I did a mistake while filling the start date of the engineering degree (though the start date is not mentioned on any of the certificate). The colleges usually opens in June/July, but i had put up a date of 1st May( in EOI ). So wanted to know should i change the date to July and then explain the CO about the changes or should i leave the start date as it is ?

I will be submitting my application and paying up the fee in first week of June


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread...


*REF:* *April 2015 189 Visa Lodge Application Status*




amit9845 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I needed some guidance on the documents that one needs to update after paying the visa fee :
> 
> ...


----------



## hsingh (Apr 9, 2015)

I had submitted my application on the 4th May under 189. All documents were uploaded by 13th May.. including medical and PCC.

Just wanted to know if a CO assigned in all the cases ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

After you submit your application online, CO is allocated in around 45-60 days as per current TREND.


There are cases where applicants didn't know IF CO was Assigned OR NOT as THEY received DIRECT GRANT. They uploaded ALL documents including PCC and medicals immediately after submitting the VISA application.






hsingh said:


> I had submitted my application on the 4th May under 189. All documents were uploaded by 13th May.. including medical and PCC.
> 
> Just wanted to know if a CO assigned in all the cases ?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hey thats a good news that now it started moving......could you please tell us that whether you are onshore or offshore??


Hi. Im offshore#structural engineer#lodged 5.5.15#CO allocation 5.26.15#requested PCC submited 5.27.15


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

farerpark said:


> You lodged Visa on 5th May 15 and CO contacted you already ? I lodged mine on 7th , and was not expected CO assignment till June end . Should I hope for earlier ?
> 
> Are ther eany other cases where CO got assigned so fast ? Please share


What is your skills. Maybe its because mine quata for structural engineer is around 2000 and only below 100 got a visa.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

crish_mac said:


> Hi Cocomart... Congratulations.
> I have applied for 190 on 8th May 2015.... But till now no change in status(Application Received).


190 last May 5th. Status application in progress after submitting the required docs which was the PCC. Realky hope to get a grant before July. 

Best of Luck to all visa applicants.


----------



## hsingh (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten.. You sound more like a consultant than an applicant :-D


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys, I am planning to lodge visa tomorrow. Your experience updates here are very insightful. I want to know the timelines of Indian PCCs, for people who have different passport address and current address. I will be applying for PCC coming week. Worried if the timeline of PCC receipt is more than time taken to get a CO assigned. As per current trend, is the total processing time around 2 months for 189?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

PCC for people having different passport address and current address could take up-to 1 month. IT all depends on the concerned Police Station.


Have seen a person whose PCC was issued after 5 weeks.


Currently they aren't issuing VISA grants for 189 and 190 for this FY, many people are getting Delay Emails. These applications will be most probably processed in July.


Before this the average time for VISA grants was about 2-3 months.




PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I am planning to lodge visa tomorrow. Your experience updates here are very insightful. I want to know the timelines of Indian PCCs, for people who have different passport address and current address. I will be applying for PCC coming week. Worried if the timeline of PCC receipt is more than time taken to get a CO assigned. As per current trend, is the total processing time around 2 months for 189?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for your valuable input. Do you have any idea when the visa issuing was stopped, so we can have an idea of average amount of time delay expected?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't have the exact details, probably you might want to skim through few threads.





PABansod said:


> Thanks for your valuable input. Do you have any idea when the visa issuing was stopped, so we can have an idea of average amount of time delay expected?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Surprisingly but true, for different address too, they had issued PCC in half an hour on the same day of application in my case. 




Jeeten#80 said:


> PCC for people having different passport address and current address could take up-to 1 month. IT all depends on the concerned Police Station.
> 
> 
> Have seen a person whose PCC was issued after 5 weeks.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is really very strange (This indicates that PSK PCC processes across the country aren't consistent).


What documents did you submit for your PCC?


Did you go walk-in OR went there at your scheduled appointment date & time?




atmahesh said:


> Surprisingly but true, for different address too, they had issued PCC in half an hour on the same day of application in my case.


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,
I got the invite from NSW 190 on 28th may to apply for VISA. I will be submitting the visa application in next 5days. All the documents are ready. Booked an appointment with PSK on June 2nd to get the PCC. I will go with medicals after paying the fees. My agent told me that he is under process of filing DIBP. Once they fill up, I need to review and submit the application and pay the fees.

Can someone shed some light on the rejections? Say, all the documents are good , PCC and medicals are also not an issue. Even then, can there be rejections?

Thanks
uday


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*It ain't over until the fat lady sings!!!*


IF everything if as per process and no false information is given

*PLUS*

PCC and MEDICALS are also clean

*THEN VISA REJECTION chances would be ZERO*.


BUT until and unless VISA is GRANTED you never know.



> *It ain't over until the fat lady sings!!!:lalala: :fingerscrossed:*





udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello,
> I got the invite from NSW 190 on 28th may to apply for VISA. I will be submitting the visa application in next 5days. All the documents are ready. Booked an appointment with PSK on June 2nd to get the PCC. I will go with medicals after paying the fees. My agent told me that he is under process of filing DIBP. Once they fill up, I need to review and submit the application and pay the fees.
> 
> Can someone shed some light on the rejections? Say, all the documents are good , PCC and medicals are also not an issue. Even then, can there be rejections?
> ...


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF everything if as per process and no false information is given
> 
> *PLUS*
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeeten. I hope everything should go fine. One more question, If my wife is coming as a dependent, is she eligible to work with the dependent visa or does she need to have a work/189/190 Visa?


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Thanks Jeeten. I hope everything should go fine. One more question, If my wife is coming as a dependent, is she eligible to work with the dependent visa or does she need to have a work/189/190 Visa?


Dependents are free to work


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You Wife would also be getting a PR so She would be able to live and work LIKE you.


Following is an excerpt from IMMI website.




> *What this visa lets you do*
> 
> This is a permanent residence visa. It lets you and any family members who have also been granted this visa to:
> 
> ...







udaykapavarapu said:


> Thanks Jeeten. I hope everything should go fine. One more question, If my wife is coming as a dependent, is she eligible to work with the dependent visa or does she need to have a work/189/190 Visa?


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Sameer1626 said:


> Dependents are free to work


Thanks Sameer!!


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You Wife would also be getting a PR so She would be able to live and work LIKE you.
> 
> 
> Following is an excerpt from IMMI website.


Thanks Jeeten for the complete details. Very much appreciated!!


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

If I have lodged visa on 20th May then what should be the rough idea of getting Grant (All docs already uploaded and Medicals will be done in next few days.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Guys, I lodged my application for 189 today. Is there any existing thread for June applicants?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The CURRENT TREND for VISA GRANT before ALL started getting DELAY emails was about 3 months.


NOW you would come to know about this only in July.


As ALL the applications might have been queued up into July for further decision/processing.




sunilkchopra said:


> If I have lodged visa on 20th May then what should be the rough idea of getting Grant (All docs already uploaded and Medicals will be done in next few days.


----------



## amit9845 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,

I had one more question related to National Identity Document. From what i have understood reading through this Forum, is that i can give PAN CARD and ADHAAR CARD details under this section.

1) However, what should i select as document type for these cards. Should it be PAN CARD - Others and ADHAAR CARD - National ID Document ???
(Selecting both document type as OTHERS throws error in the application)

2) Address in ADHAAR CARD is different from what i have in Passport and also from my permanent address, that i am filling in eVisa application. So basically it will be like three different address all together in my application. Is it okay to have like that ? Or should i delete Adhaar Card Info from here and give only PAN CARD details ?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/766729-june-2015-189-visa-applicants.html

For June applicants!!


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> This is really very strange (This indicates that PSK PCC processes across the country aren't consistent).
> 
> 
> What documents did you submit for your PCC?
> ...


scheduled appointment. The document was my company letter.


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> scheduled appointment. The document was my company letter.



One point is that if Passport has been issued in last six months then re verification is not done and PCC is issued in first appointment in PSK itself.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear Senior Expat members,

I have submitted my EOI for 189 Visa with 60 points. I want to know about documents which needs to be submitted during invite. My queries are given below.

1. For Main Applicant - How many Pay slips I have to give from Present employer For Previous employers I have couple of Payslips will it work?

2. For Main Applicant -Do we need to give all Form 16s From Present employer.

3. For Main Applicant -Do we need to give bank statement for entire duration?

4. For Main Applicant -During my previous employer my bank account is not in use, It will be activated but I have checked with my ICICI bank where I had my previous company salary account They said they can give bank statement for last 2 years not 5 years back, what should i do here.

5. For skilled Partner - How many Pay slips I have to give from Present employer?

6. For skilled Partner - Do we need to give all Form 16s From Present employer.

7. DO we need to Attest such documents (Payslips, Form 16, IT Return) which we get mostly in soft copy ?

Please help guys.

Thanks 

Rohan


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Dear Senior Expat members,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 Visa with 60 points. I want to know about documents which needs to be submitted during invite. My queries are given below.
> 
> ...


1. Normally six months suffice but try one year. Payslips from previous employer will act like additional docs

2. Yes

3 Normally six months suffice but try one year.

4. Not necessary nut even if you can get for 2 years that will added advantage

5 Not required from partner but can be taken as added docs

6 Not required from partner but can be taken as added docs

7. Better attest (Notary only)


I hope this helps


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

sunilkchopra said:


> 1. Normally six months suffice but try one year. Payslips from previous employer will act like additional docs
> 
> 2. Yes
> 
> ...



Thanks Sunil for quick reply.


----------



## ghada.new (Jan 13, 2015)

*meds*


I have my invitation and will apply for visa in 3 weeks. Do I have enough time to finish my meds before applying or can this cause some delay in application? I need to apply before july.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

ghada.new said:


> I have my invitation and will apply for visa in 3 weeks. Do I have enough time to finish my meds before applying or can this cause some delay in application? I need to apply before july.


Hi,

Yes you do have enough time


----------



## laolao (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Finally! NSW has accepted my application and I got the invitation to lodge an application for a 190 visa against DIBP website. After the initial excitement, I have been checking one more time the document checklist and I have one specific question about the procedure. As of today, I think I have all supporting documents certified, translated and color-scanned. The only exceptions are payslips and bank statements. I'm not sure how many payslips I have to exhibit. I was hoping I could lodge my application, pay the fee, upload all my documents and then wait for a CO to be assigned to my case. This way he/she could review all docs and request (or not) some payslips and bank statements as further evidence to back up my employment references. Is this correct? Could I risk a rejection of my application if payslips and/or bank statements are missing at this early stage? I don't want to postpone my application 1 or 2 weeks just to get payslips and bank statements properly certified and translated. What is more, I'm not sure about the format and quantity of this supporting documents and I was hoping the CO could give me more information on this regard.

Can anyone please help me with this inquiry. Thanks and all the best,
LaoLao


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NOT exactly, as for one of my Friend his Passport was issued in 2012 BUT still concerned PSK issued PCC on the same day within 4 hours time.




sunilkchopra said:


> One point is that if Passport has been issued in last six months then re verification is not done and PCC is issued in first appointment in PSK itself.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Your understanding is correct.

You may lodge your VISA application by filling the 17 Page online form and at the final step submit your VISA application by paying the VISA fees. THEN upload your documents.


WHEN CO is assigned he/she would review your CASE and give you 28 days to arrange for missing/additional documents. THIS 28 days period can also be extended further.


*Regarding HOW many payslips to upload:*

* FEW applicants have uploaded 1 Payslip per Quarter for their entire employment history

* FEW applicants have uploaded 2 Payslips per year (1 for Jan and 1 for DEC) for their entire employment history

* FEW weren't asked for Payslips/Bank Statements as well AND have received VISA GRANT.






laolao said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Finally! NSW has accepted my application and I got the invitation to lodge an application for a 190 visa against DIBP website. After the initial excitement, I have been checking one more time the document checklist and I have one specific question about the procedure. As of today, I think I have all supporting documents certified, translated and color-scanned. The only exceptions are payslips and bank statements. I'm not sure how many payslips I have to exhibit. I was hoping I could lodge my application, pay the fee, upload all my documents and then wait for a CO to be assigned to my case. This way he/she could review all docs and request (or not) some payslips and bank statements as further evidence to back up my employment references. Is this correct? Could I risk a rejection of my application if payslips and/or bank statements are missing at this early stage? I don't want to postpone my application 1 or 2 weeks just to get payslips and bank statements properly certified and translated. What is more, I'm not sure about the format and quantity of this supporting documents and I was hoping the CO could give me more information on this regard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you have enough time for MEDICALS and PCC. THESE can be done after you lodge your VISA application as well. OR when CO asks for it specifically.


BUT refer to my following POST as to WHEN is the BEST time to go for PCC and MEDICALS.


*REF: * *Initial Entry to Australia after a migration visa has been issued*




ghada.new said:


> I have my invitation and will apply for visa in 3 weeks. Do I have enough time to finish my meds before applying or can this cause some delay in application? I need to apply before july.


----------



## amit9845 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,

I had one more question related to National Identity Document. From what i have understood reading through this Forum, is that i can give PAN CARD and ADHAAR CARD details under this section.

1) However, what should i select as document type for these cards. Should it be PAN CARD - Others and ADHAAR CARD - National ID Document ???
(Selecting both document type as OTHERS throws error in the application)

2) Address in ADHAAR CARD is different from what i have in Passport and also from my permanent address, that i am filling in eVisa application. So basically it will be like three different address all together in my application. Is it okay to have like that ? Or should i delete Adhaar Card Info from here and give only PAN CARD details ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...





amit9845 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had one more question related to National Identity Document. From what i have understood reading through this Forum, is that i can give PAN CARD and ADHAAR CARD details under this section.
> 
> ...


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/766729-june-2015-189-visa-applicants.html June applicants please join in here.


----------



## laolao (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks Jeeten for your help. My specific situation is that I've been working for the same company for the last 10 years so I have only one employment reference. If I provide 1 payslip per quarter that would mean 40+ payslips. It would add a lot to the costs of certifying and translating those documents. I may ask the translator to create a summary page with the details of all payslips in just one page so to save some money but still I would have to certify around 40 payslips with a notary. Wouldn't be better to upload the last 6 payslips? Or the first and last payslips? What do you think?

Thanks



Jeeten#80 said:


> Your understanding is correct.
> 
> You may lodge your VISA application by filling the 17 Page online form and at the final step submit your VISA application by paying the VISA fees. THEN upload your documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cherry ripe (Apr 15, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> The CURRENT TREND for VISA GRANT before ALL started getting DELAY emails was about 3 months.
> 
> 
> NOW you would come to know about this only in July.
> ...


Does that apply too all the occupations or only certain occupations have received notice?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is applicable to VISA sub-classes 190/189/489 across ALL occupations.




Cherry ripe said:


> Does that apply too all the occupations or only certain occupations have received notice?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would say, there is no harm in uploading 2 payslips per year (1 for every six months).

Plus last 3 months payslips.


OR


See IF you can get a Salary Certificate from your employer for each year of your employment.



laolao said:


> Thanks Jeeten for your help. My specific situation is that I've been working for the same company for the last 10 years so I have only one employment reference. If I provide 1 payslip per quarter that would mean 40+ payslips. It would add a lot to the costs of certifying and translating those documents. I may ask the translator to create a summary page with the details of all payslips in just one page so to save some money but still I would have to certify around 40 payslips with a notary. Wouldn't be better to upload the last 6 payslips? Or the first and last payslips? What do you think?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*OR AS I had stated earlier*:


* FEW applicants weren't asked for Payslips/Bank Statements as well AND have received VISA GRANT.


So might want to wait until CO assignment.


*OR JUST UPLOAD:*

1 payslip per year for each year along-with last 6 months payslips.





Jeeten#80 said:


> I would say, there is no harm in uploading 2 payslips per year (1 for every six months).
> 
> Plus last 3 months payslips.
> 
> ...





laolao said:


> Thanks Jeeten for your help. My specific situation is that I've been working for the same company for the last 10 years so I have only one employment reference. If I provide 1 payslip per quarter that would mean 40+ payslips. It would add a lot to the costs of certifying and translating those documents. I may ask the translator to create a summary page with the details of all payslips in just one page so to save some money but still I would have to certify around 40 payslips with a notary. Wouldn't be better to upload the last 6 payslips? Or the first and last payslips? What do you think?
> 
> Thanks





Jeeten#80 said:


> Your understanding is correct.
> 
> You may lodge your VISA application by filling the 17 Page online form and at the final step submit your VISA application by paying the VISA fees. THEN upload your documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

Concept of payslips for every year as per my understanding is to see it as proof that employee was ACTUALLY working over there and moreover a steady growth in the company as well (apart from financial document). If you can provide tons of other documents like Annual salary change documents provided to you by company, Job status change provided to you by company and award certificates that makes your case stronger and genuine as well. Then need of all the salary slips is not arised.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello guys,

Any updates for May 2015 visa applicants? Has your status changed?

Mine is still application received. Lodgement date is 09 May 2015


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

R0yalcards said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Any updates for May 2015 visa applicants? Has your status changed?
> 
> Mine is still application received. Lodgement date is 09 May 2015


Yes, mine is application in progreds. Lodged: May 5,2015 CO allocayion with req PCC May 26,2015 and Required docs submitted May 27, 2015 

Havent heard from them since. Im waiting for email confirmation for received documents of original Australian PCC.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Yes, mine is application in progreds. Lodged: May 5,2015 CO allocayion with req PCC May 26,2015 and Required docs submitted May 27, 2015
> 
> Havent heard from them since. Im waiting for email confirmation for received documents of original Australian PCC.


Hi Cocomart,

Im curious as to whether the status of your documents received also changed when your application changed to "application in progress"

And if it did, what do the status say for each document?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

My documents status havent changed.
The application status changed to application in progress after i paid the visa fee last 5.5.15


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Thanks Jeeten for the complete details. Very much appreciated!!


Hey Mate,

Its me Once again. There is a question in my mind regarding VAC2. 

VAC2 is for what purpose ? 

What to do after enrollment for tution ?

Is there any exam or any other condition to fulfill after enroll ?

What are other criteria of it if there is ?

What is scope of Grant Once you get VAC2 Call ? I heard that once payment is made and grant is next door.


Thanks Mate In advance


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*VAC2* stands for *Visa Application Charge 2* (It is also called *Second Installment*) AND IT IS is payable before the grant of the visa.


*VAC2 Purpose:* English Tuition Fee for dependents (age 18 and over) in case they don’t satisfy English requirements.

*VAC2 Fees:* AUD 4885


WHEN an applicant has been asked for VAC2 payment IT invariably means THAT DIBP has taken a POSITIVE DECISION regarding VISA subject to VAC2 payment.




> AFTER your dependent lands in Australia, they have to got to any *Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP)* center which are usually present in every part of city with their passport AND tell them that you want to start AMEP classes. AMEP center will have all the information about your VISA based on Passport Number.
> 
> 
> *Refer to following web-link for current details:*
> ...





varundev said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Its me Once again. There is a question in my mind regarding VAC2.
> 
> ...


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *VAC2* stands for *Visa Application Charge 2* (It is also called *Second Installment*) AND IT IS is payable before the grant of the visa.
> 
> 
> *VAC2 Purpose:* English Tuition Fee for dependents (age 18 and over) in case they don’t satisfy English requirements.
> ...




Thanks Jeet for prompt reply .


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

I have applied for 189, 5 days back. At what point do I submit my documents? The agent says they get a checklist, and then they submit documents. Is this correct? I was under the assumption that the documents can be submitted immediately after payment of visa fees.

If my agent is delaying unnecessarily, then I would like to advise them to do it. So can anyone tell me, after fees, how do we submit documents? Only PCC and medicals are pending to be completed. Other documents are ready. How do I submit these? Also is there any limited number of times can I upload documents to my application?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*AFTER you pay the VISA fees*, you would be getting an option to upload documents ALMOST immediately or after some lag (as IMMI account behaves strangely at times). Here the required/recommend documents based on your VISA application data is displayed.


THEN you can start uploading documents UNTIL CO freezes your account as he/she would be reviewing your case.

IF any additional documents are required or missing THEN CO will contact you can give you 28 days time to upload them (This 28 days time may be extended further).





PABansod said:


> I have applied for 189, 5 days back. At what point do I submit my documents? The agent says they get a checklist, and then they submit documents. Is this correct? I was under the assumption that the documents can be submitted immediately after payment of visa fees.
> 
> If my agent is delaying unnecessarily, then I would like to advise them to do it. So can anyone tell me, after fees, how do we submit documents? Only PCC and medicals are pending to be completed. Other documents are ready. How do I submit these? Also is there any limited number of times can I upload documents to my application?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you for the info. Any idea how I can access this option to upload documents, now? What's the name of tab used for uploading documents?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

WHEN you login into your IMMI account, you may see a screen similar to the attached.


Just play around with the account, no harm in doing so.



PABansod said:


> Thank you for the info. Any idea how I can access this option to upload documents, now? What's the name of tab used for uploading documents?


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear all today the Processing officer requested The military service for me so how can i apload it by reply his email or through immi account?


Regards,


----------



## kamranalam (Feb 10, 2014)

I have also lodged my application on 8th May, CO allocated on 3rd June with delay mail.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

And is that mean CO was start to investigate my case and what the next step and what is the time expecting to get grant.


----------



## kamranalam (Feb 10, 2014)

Generally CO would be assigned in a month time and if they require any further documents they will mail otherwise direct they sent Grant mail. In the present situation most of us are getting the delay mail so most probably they will be releasing GRANT in July. Happy Waiting


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi,

i hope people getting a delay mail will not be asked for further docs from CO's end because if CO wants further docs then he/she should ask for the documents first and then sends the delay mail, please correct me if i am wrong???


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> WHEN you login into your IMMI account, you may see a screen similar to the attached.
> 
> 
> Just play around with the account, no harm in doing so.


Really helpful Jeeten, thanks a ton.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

I have lodged my visa. MCC for INDIA and MALAYSIA has been applied just yesterday. Have done eMedical and have gotten HAP ID for me and my wife. However will do the Medical after the CO request. Meanwhile, uploading the docs and waiting for PCC.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

which visa have you applied ? 189 or 190? 

Your visa processing is too fast. 



kamranalam said:


> I have also lodged my application on 8th May, CO allocated on 3rd June with delay mail.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

kamranalam said:


> Generally CO would be assigned in a month time and if they require any further documents they will mail otherwise direct they sent Grant mail. In the present situation most of us are getting the delay mail so most probably they will be releasing GRANT in July. Happy Waiting


Hi Kamranalam,

I got confused after reading your post that CO allocated on 3rd June and 189 Visa lodged 8th May. Is it specific to any ANZSCO code/points.
Because i lodged my application on 11th April and PCC /medicals all are uploaded but still CO is not allocated. 
Do you have any idea. My ANZSCO code is 261313 Software Engineer.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

URGENT
Dear all today the Processing officer requested The military service for me so how can i apload it by reply his email or through immi account? And is that mean CO was start to investigate my case and what the next step and what is the time expecting to get grant.


Regards,


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

ManpreetK said:


> Hi Kamranalam,
> 
> I got confused after reading your post that CO allocated on 3rd June and 189 Visa lodged 8th May. Is it specific to any ANZSCO code/points.
> Because i lodged my application on 11th April and PCC /medicals all are uploaded but still CO is not allocated.
> ...



Same here...I lodged on 4th May, no CO email yet. My code is 2613XX . Keep us posted.


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

*Query*

D/all,

Request your suggestions / inputs on my query. I will lodging my visa application this month. My spouse has completed her graduation and the medium of instruction has been English all throughout. Is IELTS mandatory for her or will they accept the education certificates 

Thanks and Regards,

Sid


Skilled - Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS: 12/08/2014 (7.5+)
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts


Next Steps :

Invitation XX/06/15 ; Visa Application: ???; Medical: ???, PCC : ???; CO assigned: ???; Visa Grant ???


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Proof of Functional English: Medium of instruction letter from College / University!*


You would've to arrange for *Medium of instruction letter from your Spouse's college or university* as Proof of Functional English.


Refer to my following post regarding *format of such letter*. 


*Medium of instruction letter from college or university- Sample*



*BUT it has been observed in this Forum THAT:*

In-spite of submitting this document CO has explicitly asked for *English Language Test Result* for FEW Applicants.




> *Excerpt from IMMI website:*
> 
> 
> *REF:* *How can I prove I have functional English?*





walktheplank said:


> D/all,
> 
> Request your suggestions / inputs on my query. I will lodging my visa application this month. My spouse has completed her graduation and the medium of instruction has been English all throughout. Is IELTS mandatory for her or will they accept the education certificates


----------



## sridhar.chandran (Jan 8, 2015)

*Police Clearance Certificate issues*

Hi all,

I lived in the US for 4 years in the last 10 and I am currently in India.

How do I go about applying for PCC from the US? Any links or procedure will be much appreciated.

I know I have to go to the regional passport office for my PCC.

:noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have reached the wrong thread. Refer to following thread for more details:


*USA Police clearance certificate*





sridhar.chandran said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lived in the US for 4 years in the last 10 and I am currently in India.
> 
> ...


----------



## sridhar.chandran (Jan 8, 2015)

*Can you help?*

I have submitted my EOI and awaiting my Visa invite.

Should I have started my PCC before that?

1. I lived in the US and I know I need an Identity record from the FBI for it.

Can I take the fingerprints myself, or should I go somewhere and get it done professionally?

Should I mail the documents to my friend in the US and have him re-mail and receive the documents from the FBI and send them to me? Is that faster?


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Same here...I lodged on 4th May, no CO email yet. My code is 2613XX . Keep us posted.


I have lodged on 1st may. No updates/delay mail yet.
From the April thread, people having logded till 19-20th April have got responses (communication).


----------



## kamranalam (Feb 10, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> which visa have you applied ? 189 or 190?
> 
> Your visa processing is too fast.


489 ss nt


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> WHEN you login into your IMMI account, you may see a screen similar to the attached.
> 
> 
> Just play around with the account, no harm in doing so.


Hi Jeeten,
I opened my skill select login, at my agent's office. I did not see a link called 'Attachment checklist'. I browsed through the site a bit, but did not find this link, or any link referring to document attachment. Point to be noted is, its an agent login, with a separate connection to my application. The agent is cooperative but doesn't know what I am looking for. Please help. What does the link exactly say? I need to know if I was looking in the wrong page. This page is the skill select page which showed that my visa status is 'lodged'. Related links showed some basic links, with nothing referring to attachment checklist or my health declaration and all. Appreciate your assistance.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You are looking at the wrong place.


You have to login to your *ImmiAccount* AND NOT SkillSelect account.


*REF:* *ImmiAccount*


You have to IMPORT your details into ImmiAccount as your agent has lodged your application using Agents account.


*HOW TO IMPORT:* *How to Import an Application* 




PABansod said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> I opened my skill select login, at my agent's office. I did not see a link called 'Attachment checklist'. I browsed through the site a bit, but did not find this link, or any link referring to document attachment. Point to be noted is, its an agent login, with a separate connection to my application. The agent is cooperative but doesn't know what I am looking for. Please help. What does the link exactly say? I need to know if I was looking in the wrong page. This page is the skill select page which showed that my visa status is 'lodged'. Related links showed some basic links, with nothing referring to attachment checklist or my health declaration and all. Appreciate your assistance.


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

You dont have to goto your agent office to see your immi account. You can ask him your refrence number or transaction id. Then create user account on immi website and import your account by entering details like passport number DOB and that reference number


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You are looking at the wrong place.
> 
> 
> You have to login to your *ImmiAccount* AND NOT SkillSelect account.
> ...


We did login to immi account, but this is an agent login, and all visa applications they process are connected through a single immi account with multiple skill select logins. How do I import? Can you please guide me as the agent is skeptical in doing anything they are not aware of.


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

As I said create your own immi account with details I told you before


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

anybody got GRANT or assigned to CO for doc verification in MAY Applicants?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*How to import !*


Here you go....


*How to Import An Application*

Get the Reference number of your Applicaiton from your AGENT.


*Your details:*

a. Your Date of birth
b. Passport number
c. Country of passport.




PABansod said:


> We did login to immi account, but this is an agent login, and all visa applications they process are connected through a single immi account with multiple skill select logins. How do I import? Can you please guide me as the agent is skeptical in doing anything they are not aware of.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Here you go....
> 
> 
> *How to Import An Application*
> ...


If I import application to a different login, would that mean that the visa gets mailed to this new login(email id corresponding to his id)?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nothing would happen, ALL communication would continue via your Agents email and account.


Just ensure THAT you don't update/change any details.




PABansod said:


> If I import application to a different login, would that mean that the visa gets mailed to this new login(email id corresponding to his id)?


----------



## naman_mehra (Jun 8, 2015)

I submitted my EOI on 28th May. Are you all ready with all your police clearance certificates and medical certificates?

How to apply for the former? In india?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Nothing would happen, ALL communication would continue via your Agents email and account.
> 
> 
> Just ensure THAT you don't update/change any details.


Thanks Jeeten, I will do this tomorrow morning, and will update on what I am able to do.


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

PCC through PSK office only
Medicals will be through selected panel of doctors ..Pay the visa fees ..generate HAP id and get the medicals done


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

All the best with it.





PABansod said:


> Thanks Jeeten, I will do this tomorrow morning, and will update on what I am able to do.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

naman_mehra said:


> I submitted my EOI on 28th May. Are you all ready with all your police clearance certificates and medical certificates?
> 
> How to apply for the former? In india?


You have to apply to it through your nearest PSK


----------



## naman_mehra (Jun 8, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> You have to apply to it through your nearest PSK


Does it take time? I have not received an invite yet. Should I do my medicals and police certification now itself?


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

naman_mehra said:


> Does it take time? I have not received an invite yet. Should I do my medicals and police certification now itself?


Hi,

if you are taking a PCC on your current passport address then it wont be a problem and you will get the pcc on same day itself.

Going for medicals and pcc totally depends upon the person, if you want to delay your IED - Initial entry date then you should do this after CO asks you for the same. But if you dont have any problem with the IED then you should go for it as soon as you lodge your visa application.


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have lodged my PR on May 20... now waiting for CO assign..how long is the wait time???


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

CO would be allocated in about 45-60 days as per Current TREND after Visa application.

THEN after that another 2 weeks for processing. So a total wait time of around 2-3 months on an average (IF no additional documents are required).


We should be expecting delays as many applications have been batched-up for further processing in July 2015 due to VISA Cap limitations for this FY.




susmithaburra said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my PR on May 20... now waiting for CO assign..how long is the wait time???


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Good news for me as I have been allocated a CO. My lodge date was 09 May.

Surprisingly she did not ask for form 80. She only asked for medicals.

Does that mean my documents are accepted and are in proper order? Will she ask for further documents later in the future?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> CO would be allocated in about 45-60 days as per Current TREND after Visa application.
> 
> THEN after that another 2 weeks for processing. So a total wait time of around 2-3 months on an average (IF no additional documents are required).
> 
> We should be expecting delays as many applications have been batched-up for further processing in July 2015 due to VISA Cap limitations for this FY.


Hi jeeten.

I lodge on may 5th and got co requesting for AFP last May 26. Thats about 20 days.
Do u think ill get a grant before july 1st. Hehehe


----------



## j_oz (Jul 16, 2014)

R0yalcards said:


> Good news for me as I have been allocated a CO. My lodge date was 09 May.
> 
> Surprisingly she did not ask for form 80. She only asked for medicals.
> 
> Does that mean my documents are accepted and are in proper order? Will she ask for further documents later in the future?


What is your nominated occupation?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Simple answer No :fingerscrossed:.


Based on the TREND of DELAY emails being sent to applicants and VISA Cap.




cocomart said:


> Hi jeeten.
> 
> I lodge on may 5th and got co requesting for AFP last May 26. Thats about 20 days.
> Do u think ill get a grant before july 1st. Hehehe


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Simple answer No :fingerscrossed:.
> 
> Based on the TREND of DELAY emails being sent to applicants and VISA Cap.


Ur right. ;-)


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Jeeteen,

If CO only ask for medicals, will he ask for more documents? or that's already it? meaning he has accepted my documents? TIA.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

j_oz said:


> What is your nominated occupation?


Kabayan (countryman),

Civil Engineering Draftsman


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IDEALLY CO reviews the entire VISA file and asks for missing/additional documents.


So in an IDEAL scenario CO WON'T ask for any further documents.


BUT we won't know IF they have accepted your documents or not.





R0yalcards said:


> Hi Jeeteen,
> 
> If CO only ask for medicals, will he ask for more documents? or that's already it? meaning he has accepted my documents? TIA.


----------



## j_oz (Jul 16, 2014)

R0yalcards said:


> Kabayan (countryman),
> 
> Civil Engineering Draftsman


Hey, Kabayan! congrats you have CO already. I lodged mine last April 24, no CO till now.

can't PM you haha


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Try posting more and soon you will be allowed to PM someone hehe


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

What's your nominated occupation j_oz? Maybe yours will be direct grant in July if you have front loaded all documents.


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Guys...I am about to apply for NSW..state sponsorship....could you please tell me...how much is the approx state sponsorship fee for NSW (190)...because i need to confirm whether or not my agent telling me truth...also...tell me when m i supposed to pay that fee during process.....please reply...I will really appreciate....thanks.........*


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Mahesh16389 said:


> *Guys...I am about to apply for NSW..state sponsorship....could you please tell me...how much is the approx state sponsorship fee for NSW (190)...because i need to confirm whether or not my agent telling me truth...also...tell me when m i supposed to pay that fee during process.....please reply...I will really appreciate....thanks.........*


300 aud if you are offshore
330 aud if you are in australia


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

_*Thnaks!!!*_


----------



## j_oz (Jul 16, 2014)

R0yalcards said:


> What's your nominated occupation j_oz? Maybe yours will be direct grant in July if you have front loaded all documents.


Software developer. Well hopefully we all get the golden mail hehe...


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

i have lodged my application on 16'th may 2015......now by looking at the may applicants i might get the CO assigned soon.


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

R0yalcards said:


> Good news for me as I have been allocated a CO. My lodge date was 09 May.
> 
> Surprisingly she did not ask for form 80. She only asked for medicals.
> 
> Does that mean my documents are accepted and are in proper order? Will she ask for further documents later in the future?


whats your occupation and what visa (189/190? ) did you applied for?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IDEALLY CO reviews the entire VISA file and asks for missing/additional documents.
> 
> So in an IDEAL scenario CO WON'T ask for any further documents.
> 
> BUT we won't know IF they have accepted your documents or not.


HI jeeten. Im worried that my case officer might have not received my Australian Federal Police as she has not send an email confirmation. I have addressed my AFP clearance to her at the PObox address in Addelaide Immigration. 

Although I have received an email from AFP that they have confirm and issued my police clearance for dispatch to my prefered address.

I have also forwarded to my CO the email confirmation from the AFP.

Is it unusual that they do not send confirmation for receiving required docs.???


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Its been two weeks from complying required docs with no feedback.

#visalodged 5.5.15#CO n req PCC 5.26.15# PCC emailed to CO 5.27.15#


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

cocomart said:


> HI jeeten. Im worried that my case officer might have not received my Australian Federal Police as she has not send an email confirmation. I have addressed my AFP clearance to her at the PObox address in Addelaide Immigration.
> 
> Although I have received an email from AFP that they have confirm and issued my police clearance for dispatch to my prefered address.
> 
> ...


don't assume anything for now wait until July and see what happens. Contacting DIBP may not be of much help.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes its only a few weeks more.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Guys,

I've applied for 189 visa on 1st May and loaded all other docs (except Meds) by 5th May.
I haven't been contacted by anyone seeking any information.

Could you let me know your views.
Also for people who have been contacted by CO seeking more details - what's your status in your account looking like? Mine is still "Applciation Received" and when I go to that page where we upload documents its says "processing"

Regards and Thanks.


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

prforoz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've applied for 189 visa on 1st May and loaded all other docs (except Meds) by 5th May.
> I haven't been contacted by anyone seeking any information.
> ...


Status is same for everyone. Mine account also says the same


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

prforoz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've applied for 189 visa on 1st May and loaded all other docs (except Meds) by 5th May.
> I haven't been contacted by anyone seeking any information.
> ...


You've nothing to worry about, even by normal standard s you have time until end of July for grant, I don't think the current halt in processing will impact you


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

prforoz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've applied for 189 visa on 1st May and loaded all other docs (except Meds) by 5th May.
> I haven't been contacted by anyone seeking any information.
> ...


All documents show status as "Received" and those which are not applicable or not uploaded (Meds) show "recommended".

I intended to ask this because I have clearly not submitted meds (deliberately yet) and haven't been asked by CO yet to provide them. However people who applied after 1st may have started receiving updates (my best wishes to them). Hence feeling anxious.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

prforoz said:


> All documents show status as "Received" and those which are not applicable or not uploaded (Meds) show "recommended".
> 
> I intended to ask this because I have clearly not submitted meds (deliberately yet) and haven't been asked by CO yet to provide them. However people who applied after 1st may have started receiving updates (my best wishes to them). Hence feeling anxious.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I would suggest you complete meds by June end submit them, you may be the one for Direct Grant. Don't worry about now as none of us can predict what DIBP is doing


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> I would suggest you complete meds by June end submit them, you may be the one for Direct Grant. Don't worry about now as none of us can predict what DIBP is doing


I really hope so. And good luck to you too.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IMO, just wait and watch until July first/second week.


THEN try contacting DIBP IF you don't hear from THEM.






cocomart said:


> HI jeeten. Im worried that my case officer might have not received my Australian Federal Police as she has not send an email confirmation. I have addressed my AFP clearance to her at the PObox address in Addelaide Immigration.
> 
> Although I have received an email from AFP that they have confirm and issued my police clearance for dispatch to my prefered address.
> 
> ...


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank u


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank u


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

May apllicants, anyone got a case officer already? Received a delay email? Grants?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

cocomart said:


> May apllicants, anyone got a case officer already? Received a delay email? Grants?


Not yet


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Not yet


But people have got delay email.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

cocomart said:


> May apllicants, anyone got a case officer already? Received a delay email? Grants?


Hi,

I was contacted by department for my medicals. received the mail yesterday.

Fingers crossed. I and my spouse will be going for medicals coming Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

prforoz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was contacted by department for my medicals. received the mail yesterday.
> 
> Fingers crossed. I and my spouse will be going for medicals coming Monday or Tuesday.


Best of luck. 😊


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

I contacted them, they said your application is not yet allocated. 
And check on website. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.aspx


----------



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> I contacted them, they said your application is not yet allocated.
> And check on website.
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications



Hi,

The above link says as below :

Visa Subclass Priority Group 3 Priority Group 4
189 Skilled – Independent N/A 4 April 2015
190 Skilled – Nominated 26 April 2015 N/A

what does it means ? 
CO allocated for Apps up to 26 th April ( for 190 ) ??

regards
cms


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

This means that the earliest visa lodgement dates which are now allocated to processing are 26th April for 190 and 4th April for 180.

So, for instance, if you have lodged your visa (190) on 24th April then your application is under processing. If you have lodged your visa on or after 27th April then it has not been allocated to processing yet and hence it requires good long time in grant.



cms said:


> Hi,
> 
> The above link says as below :
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

I lodged my visa on 11th of may and front loaded all the documents by 25th of May. I got a case officer allocated on 11th of june who requested an evidence of functional English for my spouse. As she couldn't sit for ielts due to some personal reasons i decided to pay the VAC 2 fees. I sent them an e mail to produce a VAC 2 invoice so i can pay the amount, which i just got today in an e mail. As per the trend it means that everything is finalised and soon after i pay the amount they ll issue a grant or a delay mail. A delay mail would mean that due to reaching their visa cap they wont issue any grants in June and as soon as july starts they ll issue grants to everybody whose file is finalised. 
Please correct me if i am wrong. 
Thanks



prforoz said:


> cocomart said:
> 
> 
> > May apllicants, anyone got a case officer already? Received a delay email? Grants?
> ...


----------



## nchhaj (Jun 15, 2015)

prforoz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was contacted by department for my medicals. received the mail yesterday.
> 
> Fingers crossed. I and my spouse will be going for medicals coming Monday or Tuesday.


Congrats and all the best!


----------



## nchhaj (Jun 15, 2015)

cms said:


> Hi,
> 
> The above link says as below :
> 
> ...


My guess is that your interpretation is correct but that site was last updated on 5th June. So the current status has moved on but the page remains to be updated.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> I lodged my visa on 11th of may and front loaded all the documents by 25th of May. I got a case officer allocated on 11th of june who requested an evidence of functional English for my spouse. As she couldn't sit for ielts due to some personal reasons i decided to pay the VAC 2 fees. I sent them an e mail to produce a VAC 2 invoice so i can pay the amount, which i just got today in an e mail. As per the trend it means that everything is finalised and soon after i pay the amount they ll issue a grant or a delay mail. A delay mail would mean that due to reaching their visa cap they wont issue any grants in June and as soon as july starts they ll issue grants to everybody whose file is finalised.
> Please correct me if i am wrong.
> Thanks


Yes, your assumption is correct. Congrats. 

No offence, but those personal reasons must have cost you alot .


----------



## fayeth (Jun 16, 2015)

Hie I applied for mine in April and status says in progress hopefully end of the week will hear something fingers crossed .


----------



## nchhaj (Jun 15, 2015)

fayeth said:


> Hie I applied for mine in April and status says in progress hopefully end of the week will hear something fingers crossed .


Congrats and all the best!


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my visa on 11th of may and front loaded all the documents by 25th of May. I got a case officer allocated on 11th of june who requested an evidence of functional English for my spouse. As she couldn't sit for ielts due to some personal reasons i decided to pay the VAC 2 fees. I sent them an e mail to produce a VAC 2 invoice so i can pay the amount, which i just got today in an e mail. As per the trend it means that everything is finalised and soon after i pay the amount they ll issue a grant or a delay mail. A delay mail would mean that due to reaching their visa cap they wont issue any grants in June and as soon as july starts they ll issue grants to everybody whose file is finalised.
> ...


Lol  i know. Actually i have a lil princess who would never let her mom do anything else. She was finding it hard to manage her academy and home so i thought of getting her out of this trouble. Its $4885 but just a one off payment so m happily paying as m very pleased to see how quick and smooth my visa process is going so far.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

fayeth said:


> Hie I applied for mine in April and status says in progress hopefully end of the week will hear something fingers crossed .


Its very strange that my online status us still as "application received" whereas am at the last stage of getting a grant now. Sometimes it doesn't change at all.


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Its very strange that my online status us still as "application received" whereas am at the last stage of getting a grant now. Sometimes it doesn't change at all.


How does one know if they are in the last stage of getting a grant. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

bonerofalonelyheart said:


> How does one know if they are in the last stage of getting a grant. Just curious. Thanks.


For direct grants you'll never come to know.
For other, the stage after CO contact is last stage, this stage can last from days to months.


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> who would never let her mom do anything else


what is the meaning life by you ask mom never do anything lazy because he do everything her? what?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

its funny. Here is the reason why i said that i am at the last stage of getting a grant or (a delay mail which means a grant in july)

I front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCCs. My case officer has only asked for an evidence of functional Englisj for my spouse. That means everything else has been checked and accepted as correct. 
I asked her to produce a VAC 2 invoice so i can pay the second installment which we need to pay if we say that our partener dont have functional English Although i had some reason behind this but still yes i said i am willing to pay the money for her. 

She (case officer) has just sent me an invoice today so i can make the payment. 

They only send you a VAC2 at the very end after everything else is finalised. This is what i have found out on this forum and a few other places. Thats how it works. 



bonerofalonelyheart said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Its very strange that my online status us still as "application received" whereas am at the last stage of getting a grant now. Sometimes it doesn't change at all.
> ...


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

bonerofalonelyheart said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > who would never let her mom do anything else
> ...


What are you saying dude? I cant even understand. 
Its common sense which is not very common these days i guess that bringing a child up is a huge responsibility. My daughter is only 2 years old and she always keeps her mom busy if you know what i mean by that. So she couldn't prepare for ielts which i dont mind. Thats why i am paying for her ease.


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> What are you saying dude? I cant even understand.
> Its common sense which is not very common these days i guess that bringing a child up is a huge responsibility. My daughter is only 2 years old and she always keeps her mom busy if you know what i mean by that. So she couldn't prepare for ielts which i dont mind. Thats why i am paying for her ease.


ohhhhhh.
i know not she daugher yours. mistakalogies to you too.
bringing child huge responsibility worse than job. si senor. we wish luck Argentina your daughter study hard ielts and pass. good luck.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> What are you saying dude? I cant even understand.
> Its common sense which is not very common these days i guess that bringing a child up is a huge responsibility. My daughter is only 2 years old and she always keeps her mom busy if you know what i mean by that. So she couldn't prepare for ielts which i dont mind. Thats why i am paying for her ease.


Hi buddy,

are you offshore or onshore??? and which subclass???


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

I am an onshore 190 NSW sponsored applicant. Onshore or offshore doesn't really matter. An offshore applicant that i know of got allocated a case officer with in 15 days ..... Lot quicker than me. So it doesn't affect anyway.


Sameer1626 said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > What are you saying dude? I cant even understand.
> ...


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> I am an onshore 190 NSW sponsored applicant. Onshore or offshore doesn't really matter. An offshore applicant that i know of got allocated a case officer with in 15 days ..... Lot quicker than me. So it doesn't affect anyway.


Thanks for your prompt response buddy and all the best!!


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

No problem at all..thank you



Sameer1626 said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > I am an onshore 190 NSW sponsored applicant. Onshore or offshore doesn't really matter. An offshore applicant that i know of got allocated a case officer with in 15 days ..... Lot quicker than me. So it doesn't affect anyway.
> ...


----------



## kami_71 (Sep 21, 2013)

Guys,

Do i need to mention the travel history for last 10 years only in form 80? Additionally, do i need to provide details of all previous passports?


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> I lodged my visa on 11th of may and front loaded all the documents by 25th of May. I got a case officer allocated on 11th of june who requested an evidence of functional English for my spouse. As she couldn't sit for ielts due to some personal reasons i decided to pay the VAC 2 fees. I sent them an e mail to produce a VAC 2 invoice so i can pay the amount, which i just got today in an e mail. As per the trend it means that everything is finalised and soon after i pay the amount they ll issue a grant or a delay mail. A delay mail would mean that due to reaching their visa cap they wont issue any grants in June and as soon as july starts they ll issue grants to everybody whose file is finalised.
> Please correct me if i am wrong.
> Thanks


what visa subclass did you applied for? 189 or 190? Thanks


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

anyone here who's got any news about 189 application? please share your updates


----------



## Errsh (May 3, 2015)

Anyone here arriving in melbourne soon? I am looking for housemates.


----------



## nchhaj (Jun 15, 2015)

Some of the May applicants have been contacted by COs yesterday and day before as per spreadsheet. That is exciting news. Would anybody who was contacted want to share?


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

I have submitted my application for 190 NSW( Software Engineer 261313) on 15th May and have been contacted by CO today for Medicals for me and my wife. Earlier I have submitted the docs related to passport, education, work experience, PCC and form1221 for dependent. I haven't submitted form 80 and 1221 for me, but CO asked only for medicals.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have submitted my application for 190 NSW( Software Engineer 261313) on 15th May and have been contacted by CO today for Medicals for me and my wife. Earlier I have submitted the docs related to passport, education, work experience, PCC and form1221 for dependent. I haven't submitted form 80 and 1221 for me, but CO asked only for medicals.


Form 80 & 1221 are not mandatory and only sought in few cases. Since only Meds are pending you can complete them. In all likelyhood CO will not come back to you for more documents,your grant could be near.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> Form 80 & 1221 are not mandatory and only sought in few cases. Since only Meds are pending you can complete them. In all likelyhood CO will not come back to you for more documents,your grant could be near.


Yes mate you are right Form 80 & 1221 are not mandatory.. I have booked for meds on 21st June.. And hope I will get the grant in next financial year as there are lot of pending grants.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

If CO requested for Meds, then does that mean CO already verified the rest of the documents? or once the Meds are uploaded then CO will start verifying the documents? how it goes?


----------



## binu26 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi guys 

I submitted my app on 30th Apr no case officer yet. Application status is still received. May applicants are getting co and now m really worried. Do you guys think I should call them. I know co allocation takes 6-8 weeks but still starting to worry.


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

I applied on 11th May and front loaded all documents except functional English for spouse. Excited to see that CO allocation has started for people who applied around that time! Anybody has any idea why the time taken for CO allocation is so random?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

nchhaj said:


> Some of the May applicants have been contacted by COs yesterday and day before as per spreadsheet. That is exciting news. Would anybody who was contacted want to share?


Hi please share the link to the spreadsheet. Thank.u


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> I am an onshore 190 NSW sponsored applicant. Onshore or offshore doesn't really matter. An offshore applicant that i know of got allocated a case officer with in 15 days ..... Lot quicker than me. So it doesn't affect anyway.


I got my CO allocation in 3 weeks. Lodged last May 5th. Contacted by CO asking for Police clearance last May 26th. Mailed original PCC on May 27th. Since then no contact from CO. Not even a confirmation for receiving the documents.


----------



## nchhaj (Jun 15, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Hi please share the link to the spreadsheet. Thank.u


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

*Waiting!:fingerscrossed:*

I paid the VISA fees on 20th May. And the medical documents were uploaded on 5th June. Applied for US PCC on April 8th and I haven't received it yet.
Worried that, that could cause the delay. I lived in US exactly for a year (not a day more).
Anyway, there is nothing much that can be done apart from waiting. Is CO assigned from the date of VISA fees paid or Medical documents uploaded?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.






Archana.r said:


> I paid the VISA fees on 20th May. And the medical documents were uploaded on 5th June. Applied for US PCC on April 8th and I haven't received it yet.
> Worried that, that could cause the delay. I lived in US exactly for a year (not a day more).
> Anyway, there is nothing much that can be done apart from waiting. Is CO assigned from the date of VISA fees paid or Medical documents uploaded?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > I am an onshore 190 NSW sponsored applicant. Onshore or offshore doesn't really matter. An offshore applicant that i know of got allocated a case officer with in 15 days ..... Lot quicker than me. So it doesn't affect anyway.
> ...


Usually you get an automatic response just after a few minutes if you e mail them the requested documents. In your case i will suggest you to call them and ask to confirm if they have recived your PCC. Its like a reminder. 
I recived an e mail from adelaide Gsm team on last wesnesday for spouse functional english evidence and i wrote them back to send me a VAC 2 invoice which they sent me today. I also received an automatic response after sending them an e mail on wednesday.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Usually you get an automatic response just after a few minutes if you e mail them the requested documents. In your case i will suggest you to call them and ask to confirm if they have recived your PCC. Its like a reminder.
> I recived an e mail from adelaide Gsm team on last wesnesday for spouse functional english evidence and i wrote them back to send me a VAC 2 invoice which they sent me today. I also received an automatic response after sending them an e mail on wednesday.



I want to know that You CO requested for PCC and informed you about Wife's IELTS evidence. As soon as you have submitted PCC they requested for English evidence and you have demanded VAC2 So they have provided you by today. 

Bingo Mate

You are almost next to Grant. 

I observed many threads in which all messages were Since 2012. After Payment of VAC2 (Once confirmed by CO) in Max Seven Working Days you will get Grant (Except any problem like strike or holiday) Only In few cases they took time around 20 days to 45 days for grant after VAC2. 

COngrats In advance Mate


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Usually you get an automatic response just after a few minutes if you e mail them the requested documents. In your case i will suggest you to call them and ask to confirm if they have recived your PCC. Its like a reminder.
> I recived an e mail from adelaide Gsm team on last wesnesday for spouse functional english evidence and i wrote them back to send me a VAC 2 invoice which they sent me today. I also received an automatic response after sending them an e mail on wednesday.


Want to know did you call them or you have got VAC2 call on routine Mail correspondence ?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Usually you get an automatic response just after a few minutes if you e mail them the requested documents. In your case i will suggest you to call them and ask to confirm if they have recived your PCC. Its like a reminder.
> I recived an e mail from adelaide Gsm team on last wesnesday for spouse functional english evidence and i wrote them back to send me a VAC 2 invoice which they sent me today. I also received an automatic response after sending them an e mail on wednesday.


Yes i did get a generic email after sending the email... but not a specific response regarding my questions if they received my PCC. What adelaide team were u assigned at.. me Adelaide team 4


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello members,

I lodged 189 visa application on 7th May, all docs uploaded except PCC and medicals. No CO assignment so far. 

Seems some May 15 applicants have got CO allocation , was anyone a 189 case or they are all 190 or other visa types ? I would not worry if they were not 189. This phase is already very nerve wrecking


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

farerpark said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I lodged 189 visa application on 7th May, all docs uploaded except PCC and medicals. No CO assignment so far.
> 
> Seems some May 15 applicants have got CO allocation , was anyone a 189 case or they are all 190 or other visa types ? I would not worry if they were not 189. This phase is already very nerve wrecking


=====

Ok ,read through the entire thread. couple of them who got invited are 190 types, and couple other are non ICT. 

Gosh!! when will this be over !!!!


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

varundev said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Usually you get an automatic response just after a few minutes if you e mail them the requested documents. In your case i will suggest you to call them and ask to confirm if they have recived your PCC. Its like a reminder.
> ...


They didn't ask me for anything else except the spouse English evidence as all other documents including medicals and PCCs were frontloaded. 
I actually didn't contact them at all. I wrote them back to generate a VAC 2 invoice which they sent me on 4th working day. And thanks, yeah i pretty much blv in same thing and have noticed that VAC 2 is the last thing but as you know we haven't had any grants lately due to this year ending so i am expecting a grant in July.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Usually you get an automatic response just after a few minutes if you e mail them the requested documents. In your case i will suggest you to call them and ask to confirm if they have recived your PCC. Its like a reminder.
> ...


Mine is Adelaide gsm team 2. You know its weird and works differently for everyone. Like my online status is still as "application received" while i have been allocated a case officer and fortunately everything is done from my side too. Whereas most of the guys get a "processing" or "in progress" status. 

You only get a specific response when they open your file again to check any updates. I guess they are busy with other clients as well so it may take a couple of weeks sometimes. As i suggested you earlier, you can contact them if they dont respond within 7 working days.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

farerpark said:


> farerpark said:
> 
> 
> > Hello members,
> ...


 Dont worry! You ll get a direct grant in july  if not a direct grant you ll get it in july anyway as they have stopped issuing grants for both 189 and 190 applicants. June is actually a stressful month. Only a couple of guys have been granted a visa so far.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> If CO requested for Meds, then does that mean CO already verified the rest of the documents? or once the Meds are uploaded then CO will start verifying the documents? how it goes?


If CO asked for any doc then he/she might not ask any other doc because they do ask all the required docs in a single go......., so just chill and enjoy as all your docs are clean.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> mike_0707 said:
> 
> 
> > HI All,
> ...


I will second that. They usually ask you once only and all of the documents they require. They may ask you for some further details or documents if they think that the documents you have provided upon their request are not adequate.


----------



## vineet85_05 (Apr 11, 2015)

Is anyone using whatsapp group for visa conversations?


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Dont worry! You ll get a direct grant in july  if not a direct grant you ll get it in july anyway as they have stopped issuing grants for both 189 and 190 applicants. June is actually a stressful month. Only a couple of guys have been granted a visa so far.


Thanks Sarim, You words are golden.

Going by the rules I have to obtain PCC from at least four countries: 
India : Already receivedhttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon8.gif
US : Applied to FBI
Singapore : Cannot apply without a letter from CO/DIBP
Hongkong : Cannot apply without a letter from CO/DIBP

You can imagine my challenge even if all goes well with other documents.

I one I worry about is FBI one for US. First the time frame is about 3 months . That is still ok as I applied in advance. But I have read about fingerprint rejections, and you have to send them all over again , and then another 3 months... , you don't know when you will finally get it . 

This could be as bad as getting proficient English marks in IELTS. When I got over that, I thought that was the final hurdle , but more hurdles emerge all the way till end. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon8.gif

Did anyone face this challenge with FBI clearance? Please share your knowledge and experience to give me some comfort (or make it worse)http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon11.gif


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

vineet85_05 said:


> Is anyone using whatsapp group for visa conversations?


Yes contact Rkr1978


----------



## Grv (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello people. Did anyone get an invite on 22 May 2015 for 189 visa under job code 2213 (261311 - Analyst Programmer or 261312 - Developer Programmer)?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

farerpark said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont worry! You ll get a direct grant in july
> ...


Oh God! Thats pretty stressful and time taking process. I would be worried too if i were in your shoes. But hey, take it easy. Atleast you know you are going to get there eventually. Its just the time frame, fortunately you already have everything else.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Grv said:


> Hello people. Did anyone get an invite on 22 May 2015 for 189 visa under job code 2213 (261311 - Analyst Programmer or 261312 - Developer Programmer)?


Check out the spreadsheet. You will see it there.


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi, I have lodged my VISA application for State nominated Subclass 190 on 26th May '2015 and medicals done on 29th May '2015. Still waiting for the CO to contact me.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

fla081828 said:


> Hi, I have lodged my VISA application for State nominated Subclass 190 on 26th May '2015 and medicals done on 29th May '2015. Still waiting for the CO to contact me.


Mate it's just been three weeks, wait until at least 7-8 weeks for CO. May be even more given the current delays.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No one would have got an INVITE for visa subclass 189 for Occupation ID *2613 - Software and Applications Programmers* on 22nd MAY as the Occupation Ceiling for this Occupation ID was reached on 8th May for Current FY.


*REF:* *SkillSelect >> Occupational ceilings [tab]*




Grv said:


> Hello people. Did anyone get an invite on 22 May 2015 for 189 visa under job code 2213 (261311 - Analyst Programmer or 261312 - Developer Programmer)?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.




fla081828 said:


> Hi, I have lodged my VISA application for State nominated Subclass 190 on 26th May '2015 and medicals done on 29th May '2015. Still waiting for the CO to contact me.


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

I applied for FBI clearance on April 8th. Credit card got charged on 16th June, but apparently I will receive the hard copy after about 4 weeks. 
I did this through an agent in Bangalore and since I know that the credit card is charged, I guess the finger prints were alright. 
The grief is to wait for that long in this time and age when technology is supposed to quicken processes. 
Anyway, you are not alone in this. All the best!




farerpark said:


> Thanks Sarim, You words are golden.
> 
> Going by the rules I have to obtain PCC from at least four countries:
> India : Already receivedhttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon8.gif
> ...


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Archana.r said:


> I applied for FBI clearance on April 8th. Credit card got charged on 16th June, but apparently I will receive the hard copy after about 4 weeks.
> I did this through an agent in Bangalore and since I know that the credit card is charged, I guess the finger prints were alright.
> The grief is to wait for that long in this time and age when technology is supposed to quicken processes.
> Anyway, you are not alone in this. All the best!


Thanks for Sharing that info Archana. While the credit swipe could mean finger prints are ok, but think this way: they might charge first , and then only check the fingerprints. Even if prints are not good, they will charge their fee as checking the fingerprints will also be work for them .

Did you post your dossier on April 8th or its the date it was delivered there ?. I posted mine on 23rd May , and it reached them on 28th . 

I got fingerprinting done from Scotland yard (pretty costly affair), but even they said they get rejections sometimes  

Would you mind sharing how much it cost you in Bangalore ?


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

The consignment reached them on April 8th. Cost me 9500/-. 
I just checked with my agent and he says they have not had any rejections after the credit card was charged. 
I'll remain positive. After all if things go wrong, we have to deal with it when it happens . No point worrying about it when it hasn't happened in reality. 



farerpark said:


> Thanks for Sharing that info Archana. While the credit swipe could mean finger prints are ok, but think this way: they might charge first , and then only check the fingerprints. Even if prints are not good, they will charge their fee as checking the fingerprints will also be work for them .
> 
> Did you post your dossier on April 8th or its the date it was delivered there ?. I posted mine on 23rd May , and it reached them on 28th .
> 
> ...


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Archana.r said:


> The consignment reached them on April 8th. Cost me 9500/-.
> I just checked with my agent and he says they have not had any rejections after the credit card was charged.
> I'll remain positive. After all if things go wrong, we have to deal with it when it happens . No point worrying about it when it hasn't happened in reality.



Indeed Its good to hear what the agent said. Please do update when you get your report 

I thought scotland yard is costly (72 GBP) , but bangalore agency is even costlier (if its only for one person you have mentioned above). India is no cheaper these days


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Form 80 & 1221 are not mandatory and only sought in few cases. Since only Meds are pending you can complete them. In all likelyhood CO will not come back to you for more documents,your grant could be near.


Hello Mate,

I want to know about 
*
Form 80 & 1221 are not mandatory and only sought in few cases.*

For What kind of cases do they sought ? What is affect on the application (Positive or Negative) ?

Thanks In advance


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

varundev said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> I want to know about
> *
> ...


Form 80 is asked for when a CO need more information about you and your family, or in cases where you have a travel history.
1221 is required when you've an extensive travel history. 
Not that Form 80 does not contain the information in 1221 but I think the COs are just lazy to scan through that large pdf lol!!

In my case, I front loaded Form 80 for both myself and wife. But the CO asked for my 1221 as I've an extensive travel history. 
Again, I don't know why because it's easier for DIBP to pull out all the information from their own system as most of my travel has been to Australia.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Form 80 is asked for when a CO need more information about you and your family, or in cases where you have a travel history.
> 1221 is required when you've an extensive travel history.
> Not that Form 80 does not contain the information in 1221 but I think the COs are just lazy to scan through that large pdf lol!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for Prompt Reply... 

I am an Offshore applicant and I got request of Form 80 for all. There is not any travel history of mine and my family.

I have submitted many days back and then after he did not contact me. I have to pay VAC2 but they are taking time...

In one thread someone shared detail that He got reply in telephonic talk that CO will contact him After 5th July and He will start further procedure.

I am also thinking that I have to wait till 5th July. However Waiting time is really Killing my patient. 

I don't have any choice as of now:noidea: Lets leave it on time


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

any update on your grant of May applicant?


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

atmahesh said:


> any update on your grant of May applicant?


i guess no one from the may tracker have got the grant yet.....  though some people have been contacted by the CO for additional docs........

best of Luck to everyone!!


----------



## Abhishek1984 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey I got invitation on 19th june as in am in 485 visa and I have already done medical for PR when applied for 485 and Pcc is done with australian police and nepal police and yesterday I applied and uploaded all my document I just wanna know do I have to give ielts or pte as I am secondary applicant though I have letter from my school and already uploaded that one also.pls help me so that I will book pte or ielts thanks


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

My wife and daughter had done their medicals on 10th June. But till now it has not been updated in eMedical and Immi portal. I called up the hospital to check the status on 17th June and they confirmed that they have already uploaded from their side. How long would it take to reflect in the portal? Is it because of any medical complications? Please shed some insight on this scenario.

Thanks,
George

*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
*INVITE* - 8 May 2015
*189 LODGED/ACK*- 14 May 2015 
*PCC SELF/WIFE*- 01 June 2015 
*MEDS SELF/WIFE*- 20 June 2015/10 June 2015 
*GRANT-* :fingerscrossed:


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

I submitted my 190 DIBP Application for NSW on 18th June, 2015 and fees also paid on the same day.

Do I need to submit the medicals within 10 days or so? Can anyone shed some light on this?

Appreciate your help!!

Thanks
Uday Kiran K


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my 190 DIBP Application for NSW on 18th June, 2015 and fees also paid on the same day.
> 
> ...


Take your time and schedule medicals in 2nd-3rd week of July, anyway there is no progress now, it'll be a while before your file is picked.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI all,

I have submitted my application on May 15th for 190 visa NSW and CO was allocated on 17th June and requested for medicals. I have done the medicals yesterday that is on 21st June. When should I drop a mail to CO to inform the CO that my medicals were done. Can I straight away drop the CO mail now or wait until the medicals get reflected in the IMMIACCOUNT.


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

For those who submitted CV to your application, is this necessary? Under which item did you upload CV?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There isn't any mandate THAT you have to submit your MEDICALS within 10 days of paying the VISA fees.


You may chose to do your MEDICALS after CO explicitly ask for it.


*Regarding PCC and MEDICALS refer to my following post:*


*IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date*




udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my 190 DIBP Application for NSW on 18th June, 2015 and fees also paid on the same day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No harm in dropping an email to CO now, along-with scanned copy of medical examination receipt (_*If any*_) given by hospital.





mike_0707 said:


> HI all,
> 
> I have submitted my application on May 15th for 190 visa NSW and CO was allocated on 17th June and requested for medicals. I have done the medicals yesterday that is on 21st June. When should I drop a mail to CO to inform the CO that my medicals were done. Can I straight away drop the CO mail now or wait until the medicals get reflected in the IMMIACCOUNT.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

dars said:


> For those who submitted CV to your application, is this necessary? Under which item did you upload CV?


Nothing is mandatory, its all recommended. I have not uploaded CV either. If and when CO asks , will do.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

dars said:


> For those who submitted CV to your application, is this necessary? Under which item did you upload CV?


CV needs to be uploaded under work experience - there's an option of Resume

Also the same needs to be uploaded through a button which says" attach documents"


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hey friends,

Today a strange thing has happened with my immi account - Till yesterday under my name and my spouse's name "Health evidence of" was showing as *Recommended*.....but today it got changed to *received* on its own.

Prior to this i have been provided with the health clearance and no action required. I just wanted to know that did this thing happened with anyone of you as well???


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Friends, 

I need your kind suggestion regarding medical, I have lodge my visa application on 8th June and waiting CO to assign. Can i do medical now without CO's request and someone told me that first entry date is dependent on medical date. 

What you guys suggest, should i go for medical or wait for CO's email.

Regards,


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey guys ,

I applied for 190 on May 19th..I uploaded all the docs as I am onshore.I see from the thread that CO's allotment started for May Applicants good news finally .I still see my application status as Application Received.How can one know if some one assigned to your case as I was not asked for any further docs..please share your thoughts...


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Friends,
> 
> I need your kind suggestion regarding medical, I have lodge my visa application on 8th June and waiting CO to assign. Can i do medical now without CO's request and someone told me that first entry date is dependent on medical date.
> 
> ...


Dont be in hurry. Let CO request for your medicals. Get you PCC before hand if you want.


----------



## amit9845 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,

Can someone please clarify my below doubt (I m already halfway uploading the docs)

1) I got more than 100 pages of necessary documents attested by a lawyer. But later I realized that he has stamped the documents as "ATTESTED " with all his credentials n also a notary sign. Is this okay or like ACS these documents should be stamped as "Certified true copy" ???

2) i dont have a birth certificate. So what should I upload for birth certificate ?? 10th class marksheet or anything else ??

3) for the secondary applicant, they did not ask for educational marksheets (I m not claiming points for partner). For the language ability, I just uploaded a certificate from college that the medium of instruction was English. Will this suffice or should I upload the marksheets as well ??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Regarding PCC / MEDICALS AND IED refer to my following post:*


*IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date*




qimtiaz said:


> Friends,
> 
> I need your kind suggestion regarding medical, I have lodge my visa application on 8th June and waiting CO to assign. Can i do medical now without CO's request and someone told me that first entry date is dependent on medical date.
> 
> ...


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

ice_cool said:


> Dont be in hurry. Let CO request for your medicals. Get you PCC before hand if you want.


Thank you, i have uploaded everything including pcc, form 80 and other supporting documents. Just waiting CO to request medical which i believe would be last step..


----------



## ASakr (Feb 28, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Today a strange thing has happened with my immi account - Till yesterday under my name and my spouse's name "Health evidence of" was showing as *Recommended*.....but today it got changed to *received* on its own.
> 
> Prior to this i have been provided with the health clearance and no action required. I just wanted to know that did this thing happened with anyone of you as well???


I believe this is quite normal, the same happened for myself and all dependents in my application. I think it just means that someone has looked into the results and reviewed them.


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

I wish and pray that all those waiting get their VISA grant by mid of July '15


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

You know what ?? Create and emedical client account and do your meds now. You just need a hap id as you already have a file reference number. You dont dont need to wait for an e mail from CO. Its not rushing or being in hurry, its called frontloading everything you can as did i and lots of other friends. Once you are done with your meds, within few days it will be finalised . That means you ll be satisfied from this side and its always better to have one less thing to worry about. Going for medicals afterwards is usually stressful as this would be your last thing and ll make you worry about the result. 



qimtiaz said:


> ice_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Dont be in hurry. Let CO request for your medicals. Get you PCC before hand if you want.
> ...


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

fla081828 said:


> I wish and pray that all those waiting get their VISA grant by mid of July '15





ASakr said:


> Sameer1626 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey friends,
> ...


Lol.. This is not strange at all. 
In my case, all of our meds were finalised. In health dec form it was showing finalised whereas in actually visa file when you press "get your health details" it showed meds recquired. It actually made me worried but i was amazed when my CO asked for my family's med exam as well. 
I just advised them to check my file properly and sent them a snap of my health dec form and other related receipts, which luckily did work out.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ajith said:


> Hey guys ,
> 
> I applied for 190 on May 19th..I uploaded all the docs as I am onshore.I see from the thread that CO's allotment started for May Applicants good news finally .I still see my application status as Application Received.How can one know if some one assigned to your case as I was not asked for any further docs..please share your thoughts...


Dont worry about it. Its either gonna be an e mail from GSM team for sure or your status can change to "in progress" or "processing" . I have been alloacted an agent and everything is fanalised including VAC 2 payment but still my online status is application received.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> You know what ?? Create and emedical client account and do your meds now. You just need a hap id as you already have a file reference number. You dont dont need to wait for an e mail from CO. Its not rushing or being in hurry, its called frontloading everything you can as did i and lots of other friends. Once you are done with your meds, within few days it will be finalised . That means you ll be satisfied from this side and its always better to have one less thing to worry about. Going for medicals afterwards is usually stressful as this would be your last thing and ll make you worry about the result.


Thank you so much for your suggestions... I am also thinking on same lines. I have HAP ids with me just need to take appointment for medical examination. Any idea what is the time normally Visa application take???


----------



## babu2121 (Sep 19, 2014)

when we not claim experience point, any inquiry come to check to work place? or any phone calls
i want to know anybody have come to inquiry in assessment or after lodged visa?


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello all May applicants,

I have update to share on my application. I submitted application form 189 (Software Eng.) on 7th May and today I have received communication from an Adelaide CO , asking to submit PCCs and Medicals. She has attached cover letters for me and wife's HK and Singapore PCCs , and forms for medicals (with hapid included in forms) for me, wife and kid.

Seems we don't have to wait for July , cases are being processed even now as usual. 

I have not been asked for form 80 or 1221 or CV. I was expecting 80 due to extensive travel history. I feel relieved as its quite a hassle to fill it . But is there still a possibility that I could be asked for it ?
I have read many times on this forum that being asked for PCC and Medicals can be taken as a sign that all other documentation with regard to job history etc . is good and they don't need any more . Can I take it be true ?


----------



## babu2121 (Sep 19, 2014)

when we not claim experience point, any inquiry come to check to work place? or any phone calls
i want to know anybody have come to inquiry in assessment or after lodged visa?:confused2::confused2::confused2:



sunilkchopra said:


> Status is same for everyone. Mine account also says the same


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Although had no study related exp. i guess they dont care where you worked as long as you are not claiming any points. They only check if you are claiming your exp points. 


babu2121 said:


> when we not claim experience point, any inquiry come to check to work place? or any phone calls
> i want to know anybody have come to inquiry in assessment or after lodged visa?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

farerpark said:


> Hello all May applicants,
> 
> I have update to share on my application. I submitted application form 189 (Software Eng.) on 7th May and today I have received communication from an Adelaide CO , asking to submit PCCs and Medicals. She has attached cover letters for me and wife's HK and Singapore PCCs , and forms for medicals (with hapid included in forms) for me, wife and kid.
> 
> ...


I ll second that. Usually they request everything they need. Form 80 and 1221 are not manadotary. It depends on the CO. 
It looks like everything else is fine. 
As i have been through this recently, i blv thats true. I lodged a 190 file on 10th of may, got Co allaocated on 10th of june and paid the VAC2 installment already which is the very last thing. Now waiting for the grang. They are procesing it fast but i dont expect a grant during this month though. It would be in July.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what ?? Create and emedical client account and do your meds now. You just need a hap id as you already have a file reference number. You dont dont need to wait for an e mail from CO. Its not rushing or being in hurry, its called frontloading everything you can as did i and lots of other friends. Once you are done with your meds, within few days it will be finalised . That means you ll be satisfied from this side and its always better to have one less thing to worry about. Going for medicals afterwards is usually stressful as this would be your last thing and ll make you worry about the result.
> ...



Apparently guys are getting CO assigned just after a month and if everything goes smoothly, 3 months is pretty standard time. Some get their grants within two months, other may get it after 4 to months. 
If you complete everything from your side on time, you can expect a grant within three months.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Cases are and will be processed BUT a VISA Decision would only be taken starting July.


IDEALLY CO asks for ALL missing or additional documents in one go. So its highly unlikely that CO would come back and ask for other documents LIKE FORM 80 (but you never know :fingerscrossed.


No one can confirm IF they are ok with other documents, as UNTIL one receives a Grant nothing can be taken for granted. 





farerpark said:


> Hello all May applicants,
> 
> I have update to share on my application. I submitted application form 189 (Software Eng.) on 7th May and today I have received communication from an Adelaide CO , asking to submit PCCs and Medicals. She has attached cover letters for me and wife's HK and Singapore PCCs , and forms for medicals (with hapid included in forms) for me, wife and kid.
> 
> ...


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

My health status changed to:

*Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required

The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.*

What does it mean? Is it referred to MOC?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

R0yalcards said:


> My health status changed to:
> 
> *Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> 
> ...


Your overseas physicians' panel has refferd your assessment to bupa which is Australian immigration dep's partner responsible for health related check ups. They ll assess your files and decide if you have passed or not. You will see a status change by friday. 
My family went through the same process as they are overseas.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

R0yalcards said:


> My health status changed to:
> 
> *Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> 
> ...


You dont need to worry about anything. Its like a final check as they want everything upto Aus standards.


----------



## sach2k2 (May 15, 2015)

Hi,
Till now I am silent observer and this is my first post. Its nice to see there are lot of active members who are sharing their experience, knowledge and guidance. Thanks to all of them. I have submitted application on 1st May but till now CO haven't assigned. Today submitted PCC and completed Medical on Saturday 20th Jun which is yet to reflect online. Hoping that CO will be assigned shortly as I can see CO has been assigned to others who has submitted after 1st May.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

sach2k2 said:


> Hi,
> Till now I am silent observer and this is my first post. Its nice to see there are lot of active members who are sharing their experience, knowledge and guidance. Thanks to all of them. I have submitted application on 1st May but till now CO haven't assigned. Today submitted PCC and completed Medical on Saturday 20th Jun which is yet to reflect online. Hoping that CO will be assigned shortly as I can see CO has been assigned to others who has submitted after 1st May.



Which category have you applied in and which profession . As far as I know (please feel free to correct me ), some 190 cases have been assigned CO among the May applicants. The only 189 Software engg. 
case I know of so far to be assigned CO is myself  . Not sure , I just got lucky I guess. So no cause for worry . I would say a CO will be assigned to you any day now . May have already been assigned infact, they have just not contacted you.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=2&rowsperpage=250

Updat above sheets.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Apparently guys are getting CO assigned just after a month and if everything goes smoothly, 3 months is pretty standard time. Some get their grants within two months, other may get it after 4 to months.
> If you complete everything from your side on time, you can expect a grant within three months.


Thank you brother @Sarim, i have taken date for medical examination.. Whats the status of your Application and where are you from??


----------



## LassieJr (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi all, I submitted visa application yesterday. It's been submitted successfully with all required documents attached except medical check. Should I just wait until a case officer decides to contact me for medical check requirements or should I just do it now? Thanks for the help


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

I got delay mail today

Visa lodged May 5th# CO allocation May 36th# PCC submitted May 27th# Delay mail June 24th# Visa Grant ???


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

*Delay e-mail*

Hi 

Me too got delay email.

Applied on 4th May.

:noidea:


----------



## CRHector (Mar 1, 2014)

---


----------



## CRHector (Mar 1, 2014)

sach2k2 said:


> Hi,
> Till now I am silent observer and this is my first post. Its nice to see there are lot of active members who are sharing their experience, knowledge and guidance. Thanks to all of them. I have submitted application on 1st May but till now CO haven't assigned. Today submitted PCC and completed Medical on Saturday 20th Jun which is yet to reflect online. Hoping that CO will be assigned shortly as I can see CO has been assigned to others who has submitted after 1st May.


Hi,
Can you provide more details, type of visa, Job code, overall points.. Tracker shows May 8th candiate is already assigned with CO, you may be assigned anytime time.Wish you to get direct grant...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As you are already in Australia, doing Medicals now or after CO's request won't matter much.


If you want to do it now then go ahead with it ELSE wait for CO's request.




LassieJr said:


> Hi all, I submitted visa application yesterday. It's been submitted successfully with all required documents attached except medical check. Should I just wait until a case officer decides to contact me for medical check requirements or should I just do it now? Thanks for the help


----------



## nchhaj (Jun 15, 2015)

csrajeshcs said:


> Hi
> 
> Me too got delay email.
> 
> ...


Rajesh, which VISA have you applied for? 189 or 190?


----------



## hsingh (Apr 9, 2015)

Update
- Application Submitted -- 4th May 2015

- Communication from GSM Adelaide asking for documents to prove functional English for wife. As per the email "Please be advised that Mrs Singh's IELTS result dated September 2013 is now too old to satisfy the functional English requirement."
My wife holds an M Tech degree and all her education and education certificates are in English. What is the documentary evidence that we can provide to satisfy this requirement ?

P.S. - my wife had scored 7+ in RWLS in IELTS in Sept 2013

suggestions ?


----------



## hsingh (Apr 9, 2015)

Update
- Application Submitted -- 4th May 2015

- Communication from GSM Adelaide asking for documents to prove functional English for wife. As per the email "Please be advised that Mrs Singh's IELTS result dated September 2013 is now too old to satisfy the functional English requirement."
My wife holds an M Tech degree and all her education and education certificates are in English. What is the documentary evidence that we can provide to satisfy this requirement ?

P.S. - my wife had scored 7+ in RWLS in IELTS in Sept 2013

suggestions ?


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

*Letter from University*



hsingh said:


> Update
> - Application Submitted -- 4th May 2015
> 
> - Communication from GSM Adelaide asking for documents to prove functional English for wife. As per the email "Please be advised that Mrs Singh's IELTS result dated September 2013 is now too old to satisfy the functional English requirement."
> ...


HI 

You have to obtain a letter from her corresponding university stating that her medium of instruction was in english throughout the course period.

There was earlier threads regarding the same issue.

All the best !


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

*189 visa*



nchhaj said:


> Rajesh, which VISA have you applied for? 189 or 190?


Hi,

mine is 189.

All the best !


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

REFER to my following post regarding Proof of Functional English.


*How can I prove I have functional English?*




hsingh said:


> Update
> - Application Submitted -- 4th May 2015
> 
> - Communication from GSM Adelaide asking for documents to prove functional English for wife. As per the email "Please be advised that Mrs Singh's IELTS result dated September 2013 is now too old to satisfy the functional English requirement."
> ...


----------



## hsingh (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten. I have already initiated a request from her school to get a letter/certificate which mentions that all her education was in English medium.
Hope this should suffice. 

BTW , the validity of IELTS used to be for 3 years earlier. right ? Have they changed something recently ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For Primary applicant English Language test validity is 3 years. That has to be undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.


WHEREAS for dependents English Language Test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.


*REF: * *How can I prove I have functional English?*




hsingh said:


> Thanks Jeeten. I have already initiated a request from her school to get a letter/certificate which mentions that all her education was in English medium.
> Hope this should suffice.
> 
> BTW , the validity of IELTS used to be for 3 years earlier. right ? Have they changed something recently ?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

I noticed the excel tracker for 189, a few April applicants say they received delay mail in May, but grant around June 15/16 or so. Does this mean, the visas are being issued again?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Any priority in visa grant for 189 and 190??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

DIBP might be releasing some reserved/blocked VISA's at the last moment.


Yesterday also one person got a Grant.


But I doubt that they would issue Grants in a heap before July.




PABansod said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I noticed the excel tracker for 189, a few April applicants say they received delay mail in May, but grant around June 15/16 or so. Does this mean, the visas are being issued again?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Feeling excited for July 1st 

Visa lodged May 5th# CO allocation May 26th# PCC submitted May 27th# Delay mail June 24th# Visa Grant ???


----------



## nchhaj (Jun 15, 2015)

csrajeshcs said:


> Hi,
> 
> mine is 189.
> 
> All the best !


Rajesh, did you call them up to enquire? Or you got the delay email by default?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently guys are getting CO assigned just after a month and if everything goes smoothly, 3 months is pretty standard time. Some get their grants within two months, other may get it after 4 to months.
> ...


You are welcome. I am from Gujrat, Pakistan. My 190 application which was lodged on May 10th is pretty much finalised as everything has been submitted already which was request by CO. VAC 2 invioice was generated and sent to me which was paid on june 17th. So i guess it almost done. I might receive a delay mail this week or hopefully a grant in July ... :v:??


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Feeling excited for July 1st
> 
> Visa lodged May 5th# CO allocation May 26th# PCC submitted May 27th# Delay mail June 24th# Visa Grant ???


Best of luck  
My VAC 2 payment was processed last week. I haven't received a delay mail yet, hopefully i ll get a grant mail in July.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> DIBP might be releasing some reserved/blocked VISA's at the last moment.
> 
> 
> Yesterday also one person got a Grant.
> ...


Hi jeetan! 
As per knowledge, is VAC 2 the last thing to do ? 
My Co asked f or my wife's functional Eng Evidence. So i wrote them back to generate a VAC 2 invoice which was recieved and paid on last wednesday. Can i assume that everything is finalised ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*...IMO...*


IDEALLY WHEN an applicant has been asked for VAC2 payment *IT invariably means THAT DIBP has taken a POSITIVE DECISION* regarding VISA subject to VAC2 payment.


*||| Congratulations |||*




Sarim.ali143 said:


> Hi jeetan!
> As per knowledge, is VAC 2 the last thing to do ?
> My Co asked f or my wife's functional Eng Evidence. So i wrote them back to generate a VAC 2 invoice which was recieved and paid on last wednesday. Can i assume that everything is finalised ?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *...IMO...*
> 
> 
> IDEALLY WHEN an applicant has been asked for VAC2 payment *IT invariably means THAT DIBP has taken a POSITIVE DECISION* regarding VISA subject to VAC2 payment.
> ...


Thanks for your confirmation. I also thought so as per exp. 
Thank you. It Feels great...


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

Is there any way we can find out until which date case officers has been assigned


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Best of luck
> My VAC 2 payment was processed last week. I haven't received a delay mail yet, hopefully i ll get a grant mail in July.


Hope ul get ur visa soon too


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> Take your time and schedule medicals in 2nd-3rd week of July, anyway there is no progress now, it'll be a while before your file is picked.


Thank you Ramesh!!


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

Hi All,

I submitted my 189 application on 13 May, awaiting CO now. Did anybody in this range got the CO assigned.

Thanks.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Your overseas physicians' panel has refferd your assessment to bupa which is Australian immigration dep's partner responsible for health related check ups. They ll assess your files and decide if you have passed or not. You will see a status change by friday.
> My family went through the same process as they are overseas.



Medicals status changed to finalised. Took one day for me from yesterday. 

I have submitted all the docs and CO assigned already. Now waiting game begins. Can't wait for July to come.

Hold on tight May applicants! Good luck to us all!


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

By the way, do I need to click the " request complete" button on my immi account?

any idea on this guys?


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

My health requirement status shows as : All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Does this also mean, i have already been assigned a CO ?


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

First CO contact today after 48 days requesting for PCC and degree transcripts 
My timeline in signature


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

mmauk11 said:


> First CO contact today after 48 days requesting for PCC and degree transcripts
> My timeline in signature


 all the best my friend.


----------



## sach2k2 (May 15, 2015)

CRHector said:


> Hi,
> Can you provide more details, type of visa, Job code, overall points.. Tracker shows May 8th candiate is already assigned with CO, you may be assigned anytime time.Wish you to get direct grant...:fingerscrossed:


Thanks. Mine is 189 Visa, 60 points and job code Mechanical Engineer 2335-12


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Where does it appear ??? 
I didn't c anything like that. 


R0yalcards said:


> By the way, do I need to click the " request complete" button on my immi account?
> 
> any idea on this guys?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> DIBP might be releasing some reserved/blocked VISA's at the last moment.
> 
> 
> Yesterday also one person got a Grant.
> ...


Anyway it's a matter of 6 days. Then things start moving for everyone. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

I completed meds yesterday at hospital. I understand that they take a week (??) to upload it to emedicals.
One week is what the guy told me at hospital. Does it take that many days?
Also, do I have to press the "Request Complete" button in my application to indicate that I've completed the medicals? Or is that not applicable for meds but other documents.

Thanks for your help.

Regards.


----------



## nchhaj (Jun 15, 2015)

prforoz said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I completed meds yesterday at hospital. I understand that they take a week (??) to upload it to emedicals.
> One week is what the guy told me at hospital. Does it take that many days?
> ...


Takes about 7 to 10 days.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

nchhaj said:


> Takes about 7 to 10 days.


Thanks.

Could you (or anyone) also answer the "request Completed" question please.

Regards.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Give it around 10 days for the reports to be uploaded AND after 10 days press the *request complete* button (_If it is still there_).




prforoz said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I completed meds yesterday at hospital. I understand that they take a week (??) to upload it to emedicals.
> One week is what the guy told me at hospital. Does it take that many days?
> ...


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Give it around 10 days for the reports to be uploaded AND after 10 days press the *request complete* button (_If it is still there_).


Thanks Jeeten.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi. Does anybody know how or if the SOL will change come July 1st for the new year? Has anybody heard anything? Do you know if any occupations won't be there? Just because an occupation is flagged doesn't mean it is definitely going to be removed. Right?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Regarding ADDITION / REMOVAL of any Occupation ID in SOL, no one would know this for sure UNLESS one has insider information .


As per DIBP's response to a query on their FB page, SOL for NEXT FY will be published in July. BUT they haven't provided any date.


You are correct EVEN IF an occupation is flagged IT DOES NOT mean that it would be removed from SOL. There are other contributing factors which would enable REMOVAL of flagged occupation ID's.





Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi. Does anybody know how or if the SOL will change come July 1st for the new year? Has anybody heard anything? Do you know if any occupations won't be there? Just because an occupation is flagged doesn't mean it is definitely going to be removed. Right?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Jeeten!


----------



## ichaniya (Apr 22, 2015)

Sol 2015-16 might be out by Monday or Tuesday or they May surprise tomorrow.


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes you need to click on "Request Complete" if you have uploaded everything that CO has asked. Again, only if you provided everything and nothing left to be uploaded. Then system will notify the CO automatically to process it. I did the same and status has changed to processing in progress. 

Good Luck





prforoz said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Could you (or anyone) also answer the "request Completed" question please.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## amit9845 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi one question regarding bank statements ( really sorry if it is repeat question, but I wanted to make sure to upload it under correct category, so confirming with the experienced guys here )

Which is the correct category to upload the doc (work experience overseas evidence of )

1) Financial statements -balance sheets, profits n loss etc
2) Bank statement - business
3) others specify

On searching the forum, I have found people uploading the document with all these category. That's why little confused.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

amit9845 said:


> Hi one question regarding bank statements ( really sorry if it is repeat question, but I wanted to make sure to upload it under correct category, so confirming with the experienced guys here )
> 
> Which is the correct category to upload the doc (work experience overseas evidence of )
> 
> ...


Bank statement appears more appropriate for a salaried employee. Financial statements are for businesses.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

mmauk11 said:


> Yes you need to click on "Request Complete" if you have uploaded everything that CO has asked. Again, only if you provided everything and nothing left to be uploaded. Then system will notify the CO automatically to process it. I did the same and status has changed to processing in progress.
> 
> Good Luck


Logically request would be completed when the hospital uploads the test reports. So I shall wait for some days before pressing that. 
Pressing "request complete" now would also mean that all the documents are available to DIBP for review (which is not the case - as the meds have not been uploaded but only conducted).

Thanks a lot for your response.

Best Regards and good luck to you too.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...*


You may select either of the following BUT ensure that in the Description field you explain it.

1) Financial statements -balance sheets, profits n loss etc

3) others specify





amit9845 said:


> Hi one question regarding bank statements ( really sorry if it is repeat question, but I wanted to make sure to upload it under correct category, so confirming with the experienced guys here )
> 
> Which is the correct category to upload the doc (work experience overseas evidence of )
> 
> ...


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

NewsWatch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my 189 application on 13 May, awaiting CO now. Did anybody in this range got the CO assigned.
> 
> Thanks.


I submitted 189 on 7th May, Adeliede CO response received on 23 Jun asking to provide PCCs and Meds.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi friends,

I have been reading this from last couple of weeks that CO have contacted but in my case i haven't been contacted by anyone yet (its really frustrating).......one of the other forum member from the april gang just got the delay mail and nothing else. Her application status also shows "application received", i dont know whats happening.

Hope to gget the grant soon, probably in the month of July 

All the best to everyone!!


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have been reading this from last couple of weeks that CO have contacted but in my case i haven't been contacted by anyone yet (its really frustrating).......one of the other forum member from the april gang just got the delay mail and nothing else. Her application status also shows "application received", i dont know whats happening.
> 
> ...



I am beginning to believe that just like EOI invites, the CO assignments are also based on number of points. Are there any candidates with 65 points still waiting CO assignment (and application date no later that 10th May 2015)? If there are , then this theory may not be correct


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

farerpark said:


> I am beginning to believe that just like EOI invites, the CO assignments are also based on number of points. Are there any candidates with 65 points still waiting CO assignment (and application date no later that 10th May 2015)? If there are , then this theory may not be correct


CO allocation does not depends on points.


----------



## nchhaj (Jun 15, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> CO allocation does not depends on points.


I would tend to agree.


----------



## Grv (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for replying. 2questions. 
1. i submitted eoi on june 12th for 2613 code with 65 points. do you think i can get an invitation on 6th july?
2. My eoi is for 189 and now just to be on the safer side is it advisable to update the eoi for 190 nsw state nomination? will it affect the date of effect?


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

I lodged my application last May 27. No CO yet. Excited that July is just a few days away. Good luck to us all!


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you. Cheers




prforoz said:


> Logically request would be completed when the hospital uploads the test reports. So I shall wait for some days before pressing that.
> Pressing "request complete" now would also mean that all the documents are available to DIBP for review (which is not the case - as the meds have not been uploaded but only conducted).
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response.
> ...


----------



## mmauk11 (Mar 11, 2015)

My two cents worth, guys 

1) CO allocation has nothing to do with how many points you have. 
2) No CO allocation does not mean NO CO assigned. CO contact you only if they need additional documents or if there is anything to clarify. If they don't need, they may not contact you till you receive your grant as direct grant. 
3) Some people feel that once CO is assigned, the documents in their ImmiAccount will have some irregularities such as submission date changes, etc. Actually, my CO contacted me after 48 days to request for additional documents and also, to clarify some points. Based on her questions, she obviously has gone through my documents but nothing changes in my ImmiAccount. The status changes from Application received to Information Request, and then Processing in Progress after I uploaded the requeted documents. 

So don't worry if you don't receive any contact from CO within 60 days because it may be because your documents are in order. I am sure someone is looking into your application. 

Good Luck 






nchhaj said:


> I would tend to agree.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

farerpark said:


> I am beginning to believe that just like EOI invites, the CO assignments are also based on number of points. Are there any candidates with 65 points still waiting CO assignment (and application date no later that 10th May 2015)? If there are , then this theory may not be correct


I got 60 points and I got CO allocation after 3 weeks of lodging my visa. We would really not understand how the process goes.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

farerpark said:


> I am beginning to believe that just like EOI invites, the CO assignments are also based on number of points. Are there any candidates with 65 points still waiting CO assignment (and application date no later that 10th May 2015)? If there are , then this theory may not be correct


I got 60 points and I got CO allocation after 3 weeks of lodging my visa. We would really not understand how the process goes.


----------



## hsingh (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten.

Another Q -- what are the possibilities that they might come up with more requirements/ required proofs. As I mentioned, the CO has asked just a proof offunctional English for my spouse. How likely is it ?



Jeeten#80 said:


> For Primary applicant English Language test validity is 3 years. That has to be undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.
> 
> 
> WHEREAS for dependents English Language Test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*With 65 points for 189* - you have very good chance of being invited during 6th July Invitation round *PROVIDED*



> 1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015
> 
> 2 - There shouldn't be MANY:
> 
> ...


You may go ahead and UPDATE your EOI for 190 NSW SS as well. *This won't affect your Date of Effect for 189 subclass.*

*BUT remember AFTER* you get the SS Nomination Invite from NSW you have to submit your NSW SS Nomination application within 14 days of this Invite.




Grv said:


> Thanks for replying. 2questions.
> 1. i submitted eoi on june 12th for 2613 code with 65 points. do you think i can get an invitation on 6th july?
> 2. My eoi is for 189 and now just to be on the safer side is it advisable to update the eoi for 190 nsw state nomination? will it affect the date of effect?


----------



## nchhaj (Jun 15, 2015)

mmauk11 said:


> My two cents worth, guys
> 
> 1) CO allocation has nothing to do with how many points you have.
> 2) No CO allocation does not mean NO CO assigned. CO contact you only if they need additional documents or if there is anything to clarify. If they don't need, they may not contact you till you receive your grant as direct grant.
> ...


Thanks for that comment mmauk11. In fact looking at the data in the spreadsheet for the last 6 months and assuming its a large enough sample, I would assume that if one doesn't get contacted by CO within 65 days of lodging the application, then most probably it would be a case of Direct Grant.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IDEALLY CO asks for additional/ missing documents only once. BUT until VISA is Granted we never know.




hsingh said:


> Thanks Jeeten.
> 
> Another Q -- what are the possibilities that they might come up with more requirements/ required proofs. As I mentioned, the CO has asked just a proof offunctional English for my spouse. How likely is it ?


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

cocomart said:


> I got 60 points and I got CO allocation after 3 weeks of lodging my visa. We would really not understand how the process goes.


you are 190 case if am not wrong. So this theory wont apply to you


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI with 70 points and expecting my invite this July 6th round.
Should I start filling ImmiAccount details now or only after getting the invite?
Could you please share the list of documents required and whether they should be notarized?

Thanks in advance,
Rennie


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Finally, today i have received approval email plus VISA 190 invite too.
I have applied and deposited fee of nearly 5000+$ for immigration..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Following posts should answer ALL your queries. GIVE some time for these posts to load. IF they don't THEN try again by clicking on them.


*Document Checklist*


*Document upload TIME after VISA fee Payment*


*FORM 80*


*PCC - MEDICALS and IED into Australia*


*You should be able to Create your an IMMI account BUT won't be able to proceed any further without Invite.*


IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.

IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.

MOREOVER I have read somewhere THAT in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.








Rennie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 70 points and expecting my invite this July 6th round.
> Should I start filling ImmiAccount details now or only after getting the invite?
> ...


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

farerpark said:


> you are 190 case if am not wrong. So this theory wont apply to you


Yes 190 it is.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

I tried to login to my immi account just now but when i clicked on view application, it was blank.

Anybody body experience the same?

Are they on maintenance schedule?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

R0yalcards said:


> I tried to login to my immi account just now but when i clicked on view application, it was blank.
> 
> Anybody body experience the same?
> 
> Are they on maintenance schedule?


logout and login again.


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

R0yalcards said:


> I tried to login to my immi account just now but when i clicked on view application, it was blank.
> 
> Anybody body experience the same?
> 
> Are they on maintenance schedule?



Same.... I have tried....

Its scheduled maintenance...


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

Thanks for the info.
Should we apply for PCC at PSK the usual way of getting appointment?
Can we do this before getting invite? Generally getting the appointment might delay.
Kindly clarify.

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

All this information is already shared in my earlier post and its inter-liked posts.

GIVE some time for these posts to load. IF they don't THEN try again by clicking on them.


*Indian Police Clearance Certificate*




Rennie said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> Should we apply for PCC at PSK the usual way of getting appointment?
> ...





Jeeten#80 said:


> Following posts should answer ALL your queries. GIVE some time for these posts to load. IF they don't THEN try again by clicking on them.
> 
> 
> *Document Checklist*
> ...


----------



## babu2121 (Sep 19, 2014)

any have come to physical inquiry or call from CO?
what they ask?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

R0yalcards said:


> I tried to login to my immi account just now but when i clicked on view application, it was blank.
> 
> Anybody body experience the same?
> 
> Are they on maintenance schedule?


Same for me aswell. Its blank . tried logout and login 3 to 4 times still the same.

anyone else facing similar issue.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Same for me aswell. Its blank . tried logout and login 3 to 4 times still the same.
> 
> anyone else facing similar issue.


Blank. All documents gone in drain


----------



## vingeediv (Jun 2, 2015)

atmahesh said:


> mhdnajamuddin said:
> 
> 
> > Same for me aswell. Its blank . tried logout and login 3 to 4 times still the same.
> ...


It is scheduled maintenance


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

vingeediv said:


> It is scheduled maintenance


Its up again and you can view your application....


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Guys, any update. Any Grant or CO assigned.


----------



## Sexygrill (Jun 29, 2015)

*Any news?*

I applied for visa 189 on the May 12th, I'm following some data on visas in a online file.

Does anyone has any news? 
Are they going to grant visas only in July?

Thanks, Teresa


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Sexygrill said:


> I applied for visa 189 on the May 12th, I'm following some data on visas in a online file.
> 
> Does anyone has any news?
> Are they going to grant visas only in July?
> ...


Hi,

I guess they have not started with the may applicants yet as they got a huge applications piled up since march


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Sexygrill said:


> I applied for visa 189 on the May 12th, I'm following some data on visas in a online file.
> 
> Does anyone has any news?
> Are they going to grant visas only in July?
> ...


Hi There classmate, we both lodge 189 on the 12th of May. 
No news yet but was hoping to get within this week. 
Latest few who has got CO contact was May 8 so we will definitely are next 

goodluck!


----------



## Shailja (Jul 19, 2013)

Mr.C said:


> Hi There classmate, we both lodge 189 on the 12th of May.
> No news yet but was hoping to get within this week.
> Latest few who has got CO contact was May 8 so we will definitely are next
> 
> goodluck!


Hi,

I have applied for 189 Visa on 12th of May.
Today I got a email from CO requesting for my Husband's PCC.

I have also uploaded form 1436 and Form 929 earlier for my child as I was not having his passport while lodging for visa.
Today he has been added to my application and his fees has been deducted from my card.

Below is my timeline:

ACS - 17th Dec 2014
IELTS - 20th Feb 2015
Invitation - 28th March 2015
Visa Lodged - 12th May 2015
CO req Spouse PCC- 29th June 2015
Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Shailja said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189 Visa on 12th of May.
> Today I got a email from CO requesting for my Husband's PCC.
> ...


hi,


its good to see that they are still working on our applications........1 day to go and let the july come........*GRANTS WILL BE ON OUR WAY*

ALL THE BEST TO EVERYONE!!


----------



## Kaur (Jun 29, 2015)

*Waiting for grant*

Hi guys,

We submitted our VISA application on 15th May.
CO contacted us on 23rd June to ask for Form 80 and Medical examinations. (We had medical done for another VISA during this year - so didn't get it done upfront.)
Required document, Medical tests all were done and request was completed on 25 June.

Our 189 VISA was rejected previously, so we're desperately waiting for the VISA grant with our fingers crossed!! 

All the best to you all.

Cheers,
Kaur.


----------



## vingeediv (Jun 2, 2015)

Why it was rejected? was it 189 or any other category?


----------



## Kaur (Jun 29, 2015)

vingeediv said:


> Why it was rejected? was it 189 or any other category?


I applied for 189 VISA last year which unfortunately got rejected and I was short of 5 points. I had claimed following points in my EOI:

1. Age - 30 points (Approved by case officer)
2. English Language - 10 points (Approved by case officer)
3. Educational - 15 points (Approved by case officer)
4. Experience - 5 points (Rejected by case officer)

Reason for refusal - Case officer not satisfied that I was employed in my nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, for at least 36 months out of 10 years immediately before invitation for this visa and no points were awarded.

Reason for claiming points for experience - While filing EOI, we are asked to mention the experience and nowhere in the EOI is it mentioned that the experience entered should be only what is approved by skill society. We had mentioned the actual experience. Whereas, as per ACS, first two years of my experience were deducted.
So, I had 2 years and 9 months of overseas experience as per ACS - 3 months short
and 5 months of Australian experience.
Both experiences were not clubbed and neither of the points were awarded, in spite of having 5 + years of total experience.


----------



## Sexygrill (Jun 29, 2015)

Maybe I'm next!


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Kaur,

Form80 is asked for the main applicant only or for all applicants?


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

*FORM 80 needed for dependents?*

Hi Shailja,

Had you frontloaded Form 80 for all the applicants (main applicant and dependents ) as well? Can you please confirm ASAP


----------



## Shailja (Jul 19, 2013)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Hi Shailja,
> 
> Had you frontloaded Form 80 for all the applicants (main applicant and dependents ) as well? Can you please confirm ASAP


Hi,

No I didn't uploaded form 80 and was not asked for it by CO.


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

wow thats great news. i have a migration agent who lodged the visa for me so all correspondences will go to them and i have not heard from them today so maybe i dont have a case officer yet. but im so happy to know my fellow may 12 applicant has got CO that would mean im next soon


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

REFER to my following post regarding FORM 80.


*FORM 80 - When to upload?*




ThunderDownUnder said:


> Hi Kaur,
> 
> Form80 is asked for the main applicant only or for all applicants?


----------



## hsingh (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IDEALLY CO asks for additional/ missing documents only once. BUT until VISA is Granted we never know.


In my case, the status on immi account still shows as application received. Should it have changed to another status or is it fine for the application to be in Application Received state.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have no idea regarding the relevance of the Statuses in IMMI account.




hsingh said:


> In my case, the status on immi account still shows as application received. Should it have changed to another status or is it fine for the application to be in Application Received state.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Lodged on 21 May 190 VIC*

Hi Guys,

Anyone got CO assigned who applied between 15 May to 25 May. I have applied 21 May 2015 190-VIC 261313 (Software Engineer ).

Nothing heard yet..

PCC and Medical are pending.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks Shailja for the instant reply


----------



## deceptivesatya (Apr 15, 2015)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone got CO assigned who applied between 15 May to 25 May. I have applied 21 May 2015 190-VIC 261313 (Software Engineer ).
> 
> ...


Hello Shiv,

I had applied for 190 VISA on 14th May. CO asked for more information on 18th June. Have provided the required docs and waiting to hear from him.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

deceptivesatya said:


> Hello Shiv,
> 
> I had applied for 190 VISA on 14th May. CO asked for more information on 18th June. Have provided the required docs and waiting to hear from him.


What is your point? I have applied with 60 points


----------



## manoj9845 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello friends,

One question on form 80. 
Are we supposed to fill the form in PEN (as advised in form 80 itself) or can we type the answers and then take a printout for scanning ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Type it out AND THEN take print of the SIGNATURE page, sign and scan.


THEN merge it with the original FORM 80 and Delete the unsigned page.


Use PDFillTool for this purpose.




manoj9845 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> One question on form 80.
> Are we supposed to fill the form in PEN (as advised in form 80 itself) or can we type the answers and then take a printout for scanning ?


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Hi, Anyone applied on May 28? Any progress from CO? I know it's bit early to ask


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

i have applied my visa, how can i go for medical before CO assignment


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi all,
I have been reading this thread and various others that people who have filed in May first week have been contacted by CO.
I filed my application for 189 under 261313 with 65 points on 10th April but i have not got any communication from DIBP yet. application is still in received state. PCC and medicals uploaded.
I have lodged visa through a consultancy though.
Just got worried after reading the posts.
If anybody has any idea, please share some details for April applicants.

Thanks
Manpreet


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Hi Shailja,
> 
> Had you frontloaded Form 80 for all the applicants (main applicant and dependents ) as well? Can you please confirm ASAP


What I think is that we should avoid giving extra information which is not requested at all. It is because you dont know which extra information puts you in trouble. This practice is not followed by well known MARA agents as well.

Always concentrate on the mandatory information to be provided. Form80 and 1221 is not required in every case.


----------



## Kaur (Jun 29, 2015)

Form 80 was asked for both me and my husband (all applicants).


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

najamgk said:


> Hi, Anyone applied on May 28? Any progress from CO? I know it's bit early to ask


None so far as i have applied last May 5th. PCC requested May 26th then Delay mail last June 24th.... waiting for visa grant....


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

ishugarg said:


> i have applied my visa, how can i go for medical before CO assignment


Hi,

You can go for medicals as you have submitted your visa application. Under your TRN Number link(where you upload the documents), there would be a link "Get Health Details". Just click on it, you need to fill some questionnaire and then, you need to carry out the eMedical Referral Letter to the authorized centers for conducting medical examinations. HAP ID which will be in your eMedical Referral Letter should be shared to the medical centers while booking an appointment.

Thanks
Uday Kiran K


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

ManpBanglre said:


> Hi all,
> I have been reading this thread and various others that people who have filed in May first week have been contacted by CO.
> I filed my application for 189 under 261313 with 65 points on 10th April but i have not got any communication from DIBP yet. application is still in received state. PCC and medicals uploaded.
> I have lodged visa through a consultancy though.
> ...


Hello Manpreet, 

THe ceiling for your occupation 2613 was 5005 for current Financial year which is already filled. You will now have to wait until July 2nd week, when they will be releasing new quotas. Probably then your case will be assigned to a CO.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I went for my medicals on 24th June. When I called the clinic today - they told that they have already uploaded my reports to emedicals yesterday itself. However when I log on to the emedical client it says the status of my Medical test and HIV test as Incomplete and XRay test as Completed. It also says that the medical test reports of this applicant has not been submitted to DIBP yet.


On this forum I have seen some entries which said similar things (medical and HIV as Incomplete and XRay as Completed). However I want to know about the status of report not being submitted to DIBP.

Is this normal or should I contact someone (clinic or the CO).

Regards.


----------



## nchhaj (Jun 15, 2015)

prforoz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I went for my medicals on 24th June. When I called the clinic today - they told that they have already uploaded my reports to emedicals yesterday itself. However when I log on to the emedical client it says the status of my Medical test and HIV test as Incomplete and XRay test as Completed. It also says that the medical test reports of this applicant has not been submitted to DIBP yet.
> 
> ...


It typically takes 7 - 10 days for the medical reports to reflect in the immi system. I would suggest you wait for another 3 to 4 days before you contact.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Manjyot said:


> Hello Manpreet,
> 
> THe ceiling for your occupation 2613 was 5005 for current Financial year which is already filled. You will now have to wait until July 2nd week, when they will be releasing new quotas. Probably then your case will be assigned to a CO.


This ceiling was only for EOI invitation. If someone already received invitation and lodged visa, above ceiling does not effect them. 

Since Visa grants cap is also reached for FY 2014 so new cap will be granted in FY 2015 which is starting from July 2015.

Everyone is waiting for July so lets wait.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Give it another another 7-8 days before checking with CO. Check with CO on Monday 6th July.


May be by then you should have an update.





prforoz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I went for my medicals on 24th June. When I called the clinic today - they told that they have already uploaded my reports to emedicals yesterday itself. However when I log on to the emedical client it says the status of my Medical test and HIV test as Incomplete and XRay test as Completed. It also says that the medical test reports of this applicant has not been submitted to DIBP yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

This is normal, as clinic might be waiting for reports from their own department to upload finally.
This happened with me and they took 4 days to upload.

Don't worry.



prforoz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I went for my medicals on 24th June. When I called the clinic today - they told that they have already uploaded my reports to emedicals yesterday itself. However when I log on to the emedical client it says the status of my Medical test and HIV test as Incomplete and XRay test as Completed. It also says that the medical test reports of this applicant has not been submitted to DIBP yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

dsachdeva said:


> This is normal, as clinic might be waiting for reports from their own department to upload finally.
> This happened with me and they took 4 days to upload.
> 
> Don't worry.


Thanks.
In this case clinic confirmed that they have uploaded all the reports.  I shall wait for few more days.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Give it another another 7-8 days before checking with CO. Check with CO on Monday 6th July.
> 
> 
> May be by then you should have an update.


Thanks Jeeten.

I shall wait for mew more days.

Just curious (asking everyone) - I know a lot of people are waiting for July and the grants are paused. Meanwhile has the medical for anyone changed to 'finalised'?


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

Received the first CO contact today, asking only for PCC.
No mention of IT returns, form 16 etc. Not sure if they will ask later or happy with the documentation.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

NewsWatch said:


> Received the first CO contact today, asking only for PCC.
> No mention of IT returns, form 16 etc. Not sure if they will ask later or happy with the documentation.


Did you submit Form 80 & CV earlier?


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

najamgk said:


> Did you submit Form 80 & CV earlier?


Nope, But I did submit payslips, bank statements, HR letter. I hope that suffice and nothing more is requested.


----------



## CRHector (Mar 1, 2014)

NewsWatch said:


> Received the first CO contact today, asking only for PCC.
> No mention of IT returns, form 16 etc. Not sure if they will ask later or happy with the documentation.


congrats Mate, Keep posting with the next Gud news..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

NewsWatch said:


> Received the first CO contact today, asking only for PCC.
> No mention of IT returns, form 16 etc. Not sure if they will ask later or happy with the documentation.


When you lodge your Visa Application? Is it 189 or 190???


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

qimtiaz said:


> When you lodge your Visa Application? Is it 189 or 190???


Please check my signature.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

prforoz said:


> Thanks Jeeten.
> 
> I shall wait for mew more days.
> 
> Just curious (asking everyone) - I know a lot of people are waiting for July and the grants are paused. Meanwhile has the medical for anyone changed to 'finalised'?


Mine saying no action needed, all reports finalized, visa process can continue. I think everything is there for visa requirement now.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

najamgk said:


> This ceiling was only for EOI invitation. If someone already received invitation and lodged visa, above ceiling does not effect them.
> 
> Since Visa grants cap is also reached for FY 2014 so new cap will be granted in FY 2015 which is starting from July 2015.
> 
> Everyone is waiting for July so lets wait.


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Since, people who filed in May had got some communication from CO and i dint hear anything so got little worried.
Is it dependent on the nominated occupation. 2613 people get COs late or something. 
I know we have to wait but looked like only I am the one who dint get any communication from CO.

If CO got allocated, does the status of application change.?
It must be redundant question, any contact no. where we can call from India and ask for the status or we should wait till mid-July.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

I tried searching many threads but till now I am not able to understand that how do we come to know whether CO has been allocated or not and if yes then whether the status of application changes or not. I have seen few cases in this forum itself where application status remained "Application received" and one fine day Grant came in email...just like that...


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

sunilkchopra said:


> I tried searching many threads but till now I am not able to understand that how do we come to know whether CO has been allocated or not and if yes then whether the status of application changes or not. I have seen few cases in this forum itself where application status remained "Application received" and one fine day Grant came in email...just like that...


If CO has been allocated, they send you an email and your application status changes from "Application received" to "Assessment in Progress" or "Information Requested"(if they request any docs). Or you might get a direct grant in which case you might not be contacted by CO. Hope this helps.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

Its past 12:00 AM in Canberra, and officially July 1, 2015. Please post if you are getting grants or CO communication. Also, if you are active on this tracker, please update if you have started receiving grants so we can calculate the delay, if any, through this week.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

Thank you and All the Best!


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

deepthimudigonda said:


> If CO has been allocated, they send you an email and your application status changes from "Application received" to "Assessment in Progress" or "Information Requested"(if they request any docs). Or you might get a direct grant in which case you might not be contacted by CO. Hope this helps.


Okay. Thanks for the information. 
So mail after CO allocation for sure defines some progress .
Lets see. Fingers crossed !


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

amzamz said:


> Mine saying no action needed, all reports finalized, visa process can continue. I think everything is there for visa requirement now.


Thanks amzamz. I'm waiting for further progress on my application. 
Thanks.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

1st of July today. Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

In the application, the status of the documents recommended have changed to Not Required and my medicals have been received. Does this mean that CO has been allocated?

Thanks,
George

*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
I*NVITE - *8 May 2015
*189 LODGED/ACK- *14 May 2015
*PCC SELF/WIFE- *01 Jun 2015
*MEDS SELF/WIFE- * 20 June 2015/10 June 2015 
*CO Assigned - * 
*GRANT - *


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In the application, the status of the documents recommended have changed to Not Required and my medicals have been received. Does this mean that CO has been allocated?
> 
> ...


hi there, may I ask when did you notice the change? In my opinion maybe your application has been opened and reviewed, hence the change. I applied on the 12th but see no changes to my online account. Good on you if my assumption is correct


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In the application, the status of the documents recommended have changed to Not Required and my medicals have been received. Does this mean that CO has been allocated?
> 
> ...


Hi, same thing happened to me. When did this items change status for you?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

dars said:


> Hi, same thing happened to me. When did this items change status for you?


There was a system maintenance, the change may or may not be because of a CO. Anyway if there is nothing else required you'll have direct grants.


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> There was a system maintenance, the change may or may not be because of a CO. Anyway if there is nothing else required you'll have direct grants.


The change happened to me on 23rd Jun, before the system maintenance.


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Its past 12:00 AM in Canberra, and officially July 1, 2015. Please post if you are getting grants or CO communication. Also, if you are active on this tracker, please update if you have started receiving grants so we can calculate the delay, if any, through this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

How do I find out what is my ANZSCO code ?


----------



## ksnraju82 (Feb 27, 2015)

You will find that in your ACS Evaluation form


----------



## ksnraju82 (Feb 27, 2015)

Updated my signature


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

ksnraju82 said:


> You will find that in your ACS Evaluation form


Thank you my friend. I found it


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Grants are nearing to May apllicants. Read from forums an april 16 and 17th applicant got grants today. Hopefully we will hear grants from May applicants soon. All the best to all visa applicants.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

cocomart said:


> Grants are nearing to May apllicants. Read from forums an april 16 and 17th applicant got grants today. Hopefully we will hear grants from May applicants soon. All the best to all visa applicants.


Yes even I was observing the same. Hope will receive it max by next week


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

cocomart said:


> Grants are nearing to May apllicants. Read from forums an april 16 and 17th applicant got grants today. Hopefully we will hear grants from May applicants soon. All the best to all visa applicants.


I too hope for the best.
(Considering I filed Visa on 1st May).

Currently waiting for my medicals results to get finalised. fingers crossed.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Yes even I was observing the same. Hope will receive it max by next week


Yup. The wait is killing me... i am somehow addicted to this forum. It keeps me high seing some get their grants. CHEERS!!!


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Yup. The wait is killing me... i am somehow addicted to this forum. It keeps me high seing some get their grants. CHEERS!!!


Hi

I got nsw nomination on 25th may 2015 and lodged my visa on same date and got AAcknowledgement on 26th may 2015.

Started uploading documents and finished all docs upload within 2 to 3 days.

Done pcc and meds on 25th June last month. 

Still no Co contacted me.

I am getting anxious about this process....


Anyone in almost same boat.?

Amit


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> I got nsw nomination on 25th may 2015 and lodged my visa on same date and got AAcknowledgement on 26th may 2015.
> 
> ...


Yes Amit. I lodged my VISA application on 26th May. Uploaded all docs along with Medicals and PCC by 30th May.  no CO contacted me too. This wait is indeed killing me. :doh::doh:


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

wait few more day .. am sure we will get CO allocated in July. filed my case on 23rd may..


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

Even I am waiting for a case officer to be allocated I applied on 22nd May


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

As far as I know, CO has allocated to applicants around 10-13 May. Still 10 more days for you guys to hear from CO.


----------



## rahitab (Jun 24, 2015)

I have uploaded my PCC and done with medical too and also uploaded medical receipt on Immi account. Still status of Health Evidence on immi account showing as " REQUESTED ". I confirmed with panel doctor they said they had send the report on 19 May 2015. 
What to do?


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

fla081828 said:


> Yes Amit. I lodged my VISA application on 26th May. Uploaded all docs along with Medicals and PCC by 30th May.  no CO contacted me too. This wait is indeed killing me. :doh::doh:


Expect 2nd Week of July as per on going trend. I also applied on 28th May.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

rahitab said:


> I have uploaded my PCC and done with medical too and also uploaded medical receipt on Immi account. Still status of Health Evidence on immi account showing as " REQUESTED ". I confirmed with panel doctor they said they had send the report on 19 May 2015.
> What to do?


any abnormality do you suspect in your report such as BMI , BP or others


----------



## crish_mac (Feb 13, 2015)

I received the golden mail today for 190


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

crish_mac said:


> I received the golden mail today for 190


Grant or nomination. ?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Some ppl just dont clarify. Too excited may be!! 


apatnia said:


> crish_mac said:
> 
> 
> > I received the golden mail today for 190
> ...


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

In the visa tracker it says someone from May 8th got granted today.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Grant or nomination. ?


What is the difference between grant vs nomination?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nomination is State Sponsorship Nomination Approval AFTER this you apply for 190 VISA.


GRANT is VISA Grant.


For details kindly refer to 189 and 190 visa.




jelli-kallu said:


> What is the difference between grant vs nomination?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Nomination is State Sponsorship Nomination Approval AFTER this you apply for 190 VISA.
> 
> GRANT is VISA Grant.
> 
> For details kindly refer to 189 and 190 visa.


And that's the ultimate platinum feeling as you are done for final move to Oz. ....


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr.C said:


> hi there, may I ask when did you notice the change? In my opinion maybe your application has been opened and reviewed, hence the change. I applied on the 12th but see no changes to my online account. Good on you if my assumption is correct


Hi,

I noticed it today morning. Also i got a mail from Pearson stating that DIBP have requested the test report. So i think CO has been allocated.:juggle:

Thanks,
George


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

dars said:


> Hi, same thing happened to me. When did this items change status for you?


This happened today morning. Also a mail from Pearson that DIBP have requested for test report.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

dars said:


> The change happened to me on 23rd Jun, before the system maintenance.


Hi frends,

It did happened with me as well on 22/06/2015....but my application status still says "*application received"* and its same since the time i paid teh visa fees..... :confused2::noidea:


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

crish_mac said:


> I received the golden mail today for 190


hey congrats mate......

Please share your timeline or update your signature......

Have you lodged in the month of may or what???


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

ExpatIndia said:


> This happened today morning. Also a mail from Pearson that DIBP have requested for test report.


Dear Expat,

Kindly update your signature for better understanding of your timelines.


----------



## crish_mac (Feb 13, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Some ppl just dont clarify. Too excited may be!!


Yes too excited... BTW I received 190 (nsw) grant


----------



## crish_mac (Feb 13, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> hey congrats mate......
> 
> Please share your timeline or update your signature......
> 
> Have you lodged in the month of may or what???


Applied 190(NSW) on 8 May 2015
Co assigned on 16 Jun 2015(Medical requested)
Medical uploaded on 23 Jun 2015
Grant: 1 Jul 2015
Occu Code: 261311


----------



## crish_mac (Feb 13, 2015)

dars said:


> In the visa tracker it says someone from May 8th got granted today.


If you are talking of VD, that's mine...


----------



## sjyardley (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello there

I was wondering if anyone could advise if anyone else is in the same situation as my husband and I. 

We are applying for a PR189 visa, all medicals, police checks and visa application uploaded and paid for on the 16th May but we are still to receive a Case Officer. 

Is this normal do we think? Do anyone have any contact details in Australian Immigration to make sure that they have received everything and there aren't any issues. 

Thanks for everyone's help

Best wishes

Sarah.


----------



## reza.soltani (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi everyone, I applied for visa (190 Developer programer) on 26/05/2015 but did not upload Medical and PCC. 

There is no news about CO yet. ;( 

The PCC has only one month validity therefore I am waiting to be asked to upload.

Do you have any idea when CO might contact me and is it after reviewing other documents or they will check entire documents including PCC and Medical together.


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

crish_mac said:


> dars said:
> 
> 
> > In the visa tracker it says someone from May 8th got granted today.
> ...


Did you call them to chase them up? Or did you get the grant by default?


----------



## Sexygrill (Jun 29, 2015)

sjyardley said:


> Hello there
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could advise if anyone else is in the same situation as my husband and I.
> 
> ...


Its 6 to 8 weeks to be contacted by a CO, Im from the 12th and still no contact for me...regards, Teresa


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

sjyardley said:


> Hello there
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could advise if anyone else is in the same situation as my husband and I.
> 
> ...


Hello Sarah,

I have lodged my Visa on 14.05.2015 under 190. On 16.06.2015, my CO contacted me for my wife's PCC. That's when I came to know that CO is assigned. In your case, there could be only 2 possibilities. Either the ceiling for your occupation was reached and thus they are waiting for new quotas to be generated or all your documents are fine, thats why CO has not contacted you yet. There will not be any intimation that CO has been assigned. It is only when they contact us for extra documents or to inform us of the delay, we come to know that CO has been assigned.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

crish_mac said:


> Applied 190(NSW) on 8 May 2015
> Co assigned on 16 Jun 2015(Medical requested)
> Medical uploaded on 23 Jun 2015
> Grant: 1 Jul 2015
> Occu Code: 261311


hi buddy congrats are you an on shore applicant


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

CRHector said:


> congrats Mate, Keep posting with the next Gud news..:fingerscrossed:


Mine and wife's offshore PCC was dispatched today. Once uploaded, my documentation will be hopefully over.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

sjyardley said:


> Hello there
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could advise if anyone else is in the same situation as my husband and I.
> 
> ...



HI Sarah,

I am exactly in the same boat and our dates are same as well i.e 16 may but still i havent been contacted by CO......whereas many other members from our May gang have been contacted by CO :noidea:

My application status still shows as "application received" and last updated date as 16/05/2015. Though my medicals have started showing as received on its own from 22/06/2015, i dont know whether its a sign of CO allocation or what??

All the very best to everyone for their grants and hope we get our *GRANTS* soon.


----------



## dars (May 8, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> HI Sarah,
> 
> I am exactly in the same boat and our dates are same as well i.e 16 may but still i havent been contacted by CO......whereas many other members from our May gang have been contacted by CO :noidea:
> 
> ...


Hi, I am in the same boat as you. Health changed to 23 Jun without any CO contact. I think this is a sign that it is decision ready? If you decide to call, let me know how it goes


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

dars said:


> Hi, I am in the same boat as you. Health changed to 23 Jun without any CO contact. I think this is a sign that it is decision ready? If you decide to call, let me know how it goes


Hi mate,

Since i have lodged my visa application on 16 may i have planned to call them after 16 july if i dont hear anything from them till 16 july


----------



## crish_mac (Feb 13, 2015)

dars said:


> Did you call them to chase them up? Or did you get the grant by default?


I did not call them.... I sent a mail though after completion of medical...


----------



## crish_mac (Feb 13, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> hi buddy congrats are you an on shore applicant


No mate.... I am an offshore applicant....


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Lol. I knew that. Its better if we write exactly what sort of golden mail was that. 
Btw congrats. As per your lodgment date 8th of may i should be expecting a grant soon too as i applied on may 10th. Everything was requested and submitted in june so hopefully this week or next week might be the lucky one for me..... 


crish_mac said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Some ppl just dont clarify. Too excited may be!!
> ...


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi friends,

On a visa tracker i have seen that ExpatIndian have also got the grant and the date of lodgment was 14 may.......

I guess may grants are near........


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

crish_mac said:


> I did not call them.... I sent a mail though after completion of medical...


Hi. What email address did you use.? 
I also sent them an email at gsm adelaide team 4 and i only get a generic response.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

crish_mac said:


> I did not call them.... I sent a mail though after completion of medical...


Hi. What email address did you use.? 
I also sent them an email at gsm adelaide team 4 and i only get a generic response.

#lodge May 5,2015 #CO allocated with PCC request May 26,2015 #Snet PCC May 27, 2015 #Delay mail from GSM allocated June 24, 2015


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

i guess my hospital has not properly uploaded the reports. it is still incomplete.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Since i have lodged my visa application on 16 may i have planned to call them after 16 july if i dont hear anything from them till 16 july


Same here. Ill just wait until my application turns 2 months. After that ill also give them a call. Bdw i lodged last May 5,2015


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> On a visa tracker i have seen that ExpatIndian have also got the grant and the date of lodgment was 14 may.......
> 
> I guess may grants are near........


Wow thats just way too cool. What a lucky guy. Congrats.


----------



## nchhaj (Jun 15, 2015)

I received the VISA grant this morning!!! Thanks to all for being with me in this wonderful and long journey of waiting 

Signature updated.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Good to see May month has started. Hope tomorrow will turn out to be a Mega Friday for May applicants. Fingers crossed


----------



## ichaniya (Apr 22, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Good to see May month has started. Hope tomorrow will turn out to be a Mega Friday for May applicants. Fingers crossed


If you call them tomorrow, I am sure you will get your grant as you already got Co allocated and your file should be decision ready.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

ichaniya said:


> If you call them tomorrow, I am sure you will get your grant as you already got Co allocated and your file should be decision ready.


Hmm ok let me give it a try.. If i dont get any info by 9:00 AM then I will give them a call


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Awesome*

LOL then are you guys saying i can open a new thread for june now


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Hmm ok let me give it a try.. If i dont get any info by 9:00 AM then I will give them a call


When did you lodge ur visa? Timeline pls.


----------



## deceptivesatya (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Manjyot,

My timeline is similar to yours. 190 visa filed on May 14, Case Officer asked for more docs on 18yh June. Which team is your case assigned to? Mine is Adelaide team 6.

Also, which number are you planning to call them on and what time?


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

My spouse's medical results are shown as "Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

How long would it take from here. The emedical shows that all the tests are "completed" (not "referred").

Should I try giving them a call tomorrow?

Regards.


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

prforoz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My spouse's medical results are shown as "Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> ...


It took 2-3 days for me to change the status from this to Assessment Finalized, no action required.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

NewsWatch said:


> It took 2-3 days for me to change the status from this to Assessment Finalized, no action required.


thanks buddy. waiting.......


----------



## wiseman_eagle (May 30, 2015)

Your wife still needs to do ielts. Ielts are only current for 2 years. I have an Australian undergraduate degree completed full time residential at an Australian university and a qualified CPA from CPA Australia who is also an assessing authority but I was also required to do ielts both by CPA Australia and dibp


----------



## Adamantium (Jul 2, 2015)

For those who have received a delay mail or even for those who applied since May 12 below, you could try and give the department a call. There has been at least 7 people from another forum who got their visa granted today. All of them lodged in the month of April, some got delay mails but some didn't, all they did was they asked the department of their visa status and after a few minutes they received the mail. For the month of May there were 4 people who got their visa with one of them getting a direct grant without even calling the department. Try it and there's no harm in calling them, the rewards are far better than the consequences if there is any. Good luck to all. As for me I'm still waiting for the grant, I lodged in May 23 under 189 - 342314. I might give them a call next week or maybe even tomorrow.


----------



## wiseman_eagle (May 30, 2015)

Same here. May 2015 applicant and no Co assigned yet. Getting anxious by the day but seeing others get their grant gives me hope


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi expats!
Can anyone please share the phone contact details for gsm adelaide or adelaide gsm team 2 ? 
Thanks


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> On a visa tracker i have seen that ExpatIndian have also got the grant and the date of lodgment was 14 may.......
> 
> I guess may grants are near........


Hi Sameer,

It was just CO assigned date. No grant yet. May be misinterpreted.

Thanks,
George


----------



## c0c0 (Jul 2, 2015)

Visa 190 NSW
Engaged MARA
De Facto
Main Applicant - 261111
Dependent Applicant - 511112 (did not claim pts)

14/05/14 - ACS Skills Assessment, Suitable (55 pts)
21/06/14 - IELTS BC Take 1
CONTEMPLATING.... 
20/04/15 - ACS Skills Re-Assessment, Suitable (60pts)
21/04/15 - EOI, NSW
23/04/15 - EOI Invitation
24/04/15 - EOI Submission
12/05/15 - Invited to apply for Visa
19/05/15 - Visa Lodged
03/06/15 - Medical at SATA AMK
17/06/15 - Completed SG COC, Taiwan Police Clearance and NBI
02/07/15 - Direct Grant


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

c0c0 said:


> Visa 190 NSW
> Engaged MARA
> De Facto
> Main Applicant - 261111
> ...


Wow really.Congrats.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

CoCo did you call them??


----------



## c0c0 (Jul 2, 2015)

cocomart said:


> CoCo did you call them??


Thank you!
NO, we didn't call. We're expecting to get result on 3rd week of July. The direct grant was really a big surprise


----------



## wiseman_eagle (May 30, 2015)

Wow congrats


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

c0c0 said:


> Thank you!
> NO, we didn't call. We're expecting to get result on 3rd week of July. The direct grant was really a big surprise


Good for you. Im still waiting for our grant. Mine.spouse and two kids.lodged last May 5th. Received delay mail last June 24th. How many applicants in your visa?
.


----------



## c0c0 (Jul 2, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Good for you. Im still waiting for our grant. Mine.spouse and two kids.lodged last May 5th. Received delay mail last June 24th. How many applicants in your visa?
> .


2 of us only.
We're actually waiting for CO to contact us for my partner son's medical request (non-migrating dependent), but we did not get any call.. direct grant instead  just be patient, your grant will come soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Adamantium (Jul 2, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Good for you. Im still waiting for our grant. Mine.spouse and two kids.lodged last May 5th. Received delay mail last June 24th. How many applicants in your visa?
> .


cocomart, just call them. the guys who got delay mails on the other forum started to call when the first guy who called got the visa grant today, and sure enough the rest got the same results. Just ask them if they got the additional docs that they requested. Nothing to lose and everything to gain. lane:


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

c0c0 said:


> 2 of us only.
> We're actually waiting for CO to contact us for my partner son's medical request (non-migrating dependent), but we did not get any call.. direct grant instead  just be patient, your grant will come soon. :fingerscrossed:


As you said CO never contacted you so my question is did your application status ever changed from "Application received" to something else ?


----------



## c0c0 (Jul 2, 2015)

sunilkchopra said:


> As you said CO never contacted you so my question is did your application status ever changed from "Application received" to something else ?


Yesterday, it was Application Received then notification email received today. When I re-visit the online account afterwards, it was changed to Finalised. Didn't know what happen in between.


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

c0c0 said:


> Yesterday, it was Application Received then notification email received today. When I re-visit the online account afterwards, it was changed to Finalised. Didn't know what happen in between.


That's what I was saying to everybody that dont just go after application status or wait CO allocation or CO contacting the applicant. Grants are many a times issued without any contact as well. Or does anybody has different opinion ?


----------



## chamarajanaka (Oct 19, 2014)

Got the grant letter today :second:


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

c0c0 said:


> 2 of us only.
> We're actually waiting for CO to contact us for my partner son's medical request (non-migrating dependent), but we did not get any call.. direct grant instead  just be patient, your grant will come soon. :fingerscrossed:


Hi c0c0

Many hearty congratulations. Hurray...

Mate I lodged visa 190 nsw on 26th may and so far no Co is assigned and have front loaded all documents including pcc and meds. ..but no update in immi account as application still in application received status. I am getting a but worried. ..should I call dibp. ? 

Any inputs.?


----------



## c0c0 (Jul 2, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi c0c0
> 
> Many hearty congratulations. Hurray...
> 
> ...


There's nothing to lose if you'll call. But my opinion is it's too early for you to get worried. 
In our own experience, there's no movement at all in our application status then sudden grant.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

chamarajanaka said:


> Got the grant letter today


Congratulations mate


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Can you please share the contact numbr for adelaide gsm team ? Tnx


c0c0 said:


> apatnia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi c0c0
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​



c0c0 said:


> 2 of us only.
> We're actually waiting for CO to contact us for my partner son's medical request (non-migrating dependent), but we did not get any call.. direct grant instead  just be patient, your grant will come soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

sunilkchopra said:


> That's what I was saying to everybody that dont just go after application status or wait CO allocation or CO contacting the applicant. Grants are many a times issued without any contact as well. Or does anybody has different opinion ?


Yes , You are right. Its the same case as mine too. Status changed to Finalised today from Yesterday's Application Received.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I am delighted to tell all the fellow members that I have got a *GRANT ...* today.

:boxing:lane:

A special thanks to Siva, Mithu, Jeeten, Ancient Glory, Shel and of course many others who were always there to take a pain for my dumbest questions which i ever asked in this forum. One of my friend have told me about this forum and i guess that's the best thing (After the GRANT ) which had ever happened to me.

Just for your info guys.....i called DIBP today in the morning just to inquire about the status of my visa application and Whoa.....*I GOT A DIRECT GRANT* within 15 minutes of that call.

All the best everyone for your future endeavour. I'll be active in this forum to help others in my best capacity.

Cheers!!:eyebrows::welcome:


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats Sameer!!



Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am delighted to tell all the fellow members that I have got a *GRANT ...* today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

atmahesh said:


> Congrats Sameer!!


Thanks for your wishes mate

All the best to you too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am delighted to tell all the fellow members that I have got a *GRANT ...* today.
> 
> ...


Congrats sameer! 
Can you please share your timelines ?


----------



## wiseman_eagle (May 30, 2015)

Can you please share your time lines Sameer?


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Finally!!!!! 
After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good. 
Just for your info
4th march EOi submitted
23rd of march nsw invitation received
29th of april SS approved
10th of may 190 lodged 
10th of june vAC 2 recived 
16th of june vac 2 paid. 

Grant...... 3rd of july ????


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Finally!!!!!
> After calling them 5 minutes ago, i got mine and my family's grant just now. Omg!!! It feels so good.
> Just for your info
> 4th march EOi submitted
> ...


Wow. Congrats.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you bro  i wish you get yours soon too. 


cocomart said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Kaur (Jun 29, 2015)

Congratulations to all who have got the grant! 

Can you please share the contact number where you guys called up to follow up?

My CO is from the Adelaide team. I tried +61 731367000 but they have an answering machine which says "Contact after Aug if you don't receive a grant by that time" and disconnects.

--Kaur


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Call them after 9:00am AEST and wait till they receive. After all that audio recording they will pick up just dont hang up.



Kaur said:


> Congratulations to all who have got the grant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Kaur said:


> Congratulations to all who have got the grant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep trying as its only 10:00am there yet. You have got plenty of time and yes the number i rang them up on.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

I called them like 20 min ago and the lady told me that CO has not been assigned and within next 2 weeks I can hear from them. If not she told me call back again.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I called them like 20 min ago and the lady told me that CO has not been assigned and within next 2 weeks I can hear from them. If not she told me call back again.


What number did you call?


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Another day with lots of hopes and excitement. Hope today is the day I have been waiting for years


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Cant get thru. Tsktsk. Line is on a recorded machine +61 73 136 7000
Then the other line is in a fax tone + 61 73 176 7000


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

cocomart said:


> Cant get thru. Tsktsk. Line is on a recorded machine +61 73 136 7000
> Then the other line is in a fax tone + 61 73 176 7000


I believe for each CO there should be a different number. You better check the mail you received from CO. In that you should have contact details of your CO.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> I believe for each CO there should be a different number. You better check the mail you received from CO. In that you should have contact details of your CO.


Yup. 07 3136 7000


----------



## wiseman_eagle (May 30, 2015)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I called them like 20 min ago and the lady told me that CO has not been assigned and within next 2 weeks I can hear from them. If not she told me call back again.



Hi I got the same message. Please update your status if you hear again from them or if you get your grant. I lodged May 29


----------



## wiseman_eagle (May 30, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Cant get thru. Tsktsk. Line is on a recorded machine +61 73 136 7000
> Then the other line is in a fax tone + 61 73 176 7000



Keep on calling. Someone will answer. Just hold on the call ever after the voice mail. I got the same this morning but finally someone did answer


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

hi guys i ve appplied in may as well.. my timeline as below..


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

The answering machine says to wait in the nest 4 weeks. If ur visa application has not been finalized by then. To give them a call or email again 1st week of August.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

susmithaburra said:


> hi guys i ve appplied in may as well.. my timeline as below..


We cant viewbur timelibe if using app from fon.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

I just called my CO, and he said he is forwarding the request for technical verification and you should receive a notification in next 15 mins. All fingers crossed now


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> I just called my CO, and he said he is forwarding the request for technical verification and you should receive a notification in next 15 mins. All fingers crossed now


What number did you call?


----------



## deceptivesatya (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I just called up on +61-731367000 and after confirming the details of my case, I was told that a decision will be made today.

And just 5 minutes after the call, I have received the GRANT mail :grinning::grinning:

People who are in the same boat as me, go ahead and give them a call.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Your timeline please? when did you lodge visa?



deceptivesatya said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I just called up on +61-731367000 and after confirming the details of my case, I was told that a decision will be made today.
> 
> ...


----------



## deceptivesatya (Apr 15, 2015)

A Big thanks to all the expats here whose contributions have been extreme valuable in my journey. A special thanks to Jeeten and Nicemathan whose posts have come in useful for most of us.

NSW 190 visa lodged - 14th May
CO asked for more documents - 18th June
Documents Provided - 24th June
Grant Mail - 3rd July


----------



## Kaur (Jun 29, 2015)

I called 61 731367000 and this time number wasn't busy. The Guy on phone said they have got all my documents and will finalize the case today. Fingers crossed!!!

--Kaur


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

I have 2 queries 
1. Talking to the person picking the phone helps or should we talk to CO & does CO talks to you ?

2. All cases mentioned on Expat Forum are from adelaide visa office or is anybody from brisbane visa office as well ?




Kaur said:


> I called 61 731367000 and this time number wasn't busy. The Guy on phone said they have got all my documents and will finalize the case today. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> --Kaur


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Kaur said:


> I called 61 731367000 and this time number wasn't busy. The Guy on phone said they have got all my documents and will finalize the case today. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> --Kaur


visa lodgement details please  thanks


----------



## Kaur (Jun 29, 2015)

Guys!!!!! VISA GRANTED    

Thank you so much... 

--Kaur


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Congrats sameer!
> Can you please share your timelines ?


my timelines are already updated in my signature


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

How log does it take for medicals referred to MOC to get cleared these days?

Sigh!!

Got to know that my spouse's medicals got referred.
Any help here would lessen my anxiety.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

*Congratulations to all who got the grant.......*

Calling DIBP does help, so dont hesitate in calling them.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

*Granted!!*

yeeeeeeeeeeee.....

After calling them got the great GRANT letter friends!  

Thank you all for your supports and suggestions.....

All the best to all of us!


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

blehill said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeee.....
> 
> After calling them got the great GRANT letter friends!
> 
> ...


:cheer2: Congratulations mate. All the best for next steps :cheer2:


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

congratsssss !!!!!!!!!!!!! lane:




blehill said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeee.....
> 
> After calling them got the great GRANT letter friends!
> 
> ...


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

ATLASTTTTTTT... .It's my turn to say I TOO RECEIVED MY GRANT...

Called my CO this morning, and within 5 mins he released grant for me and my wife. However, when i checked both grants, it had old passport numbers. We both had new passports and uploaded form 929 for the same. I then again called my CO, and he then changed the details and released new Grants with new passport numbers..

It is the best FRIDAY.. or shall i say MEGA FRIDAY for us.... 

Thank you God for all your blessing.

Also Thanks to all Expat forums users , without your valuable help it wouldn't have been possible..


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

blehill said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeee.....
> 
> After calling them got the great GRANT letter friends!
> 
> ...


Woww Congrats. You got visa in less than 2 months of lodged

you lodged on 12-May and got grant on 3-july itself. Hope same happens in my case


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

wow congrats... aweosme... have similar timeline as you.. i am waiting eagerly... :fingerscrossed:



Manjyot said:


> ATLASTTTTTTT... .It's my turn to say I TOO RECEIVED MY GRANT...
> 
> Called my CO this morning, and within 5 mins he released grant for me and my wife. However, when i checked both grants, it had old passport numbers. We both had new passports and uploaded form 929 for the same. I then again called my CO, and he then changed the details and released new Grants with new passport numbers..
> 
> ...


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> ATLASTTTTTTT... .It's my turn to say I TOO RECEIVED MY GRANT...
> 
> Called my CO this morning, and within 5 mins he released grant for me and my wife. However, when i checked both grants, it had old passport numbers. We both had new passports and uploaded form 929 for the same. I then again called my CO, and he then changed the details and released new Grants with new passport numbers..
> 
> ...


Woww Congrats Visa in one and half month nice


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

Guys .. can some who has spoken to the CO asnwer my queries...plssssssssssssss

I have 2 queries 
1. Talking to the person picking the phone helps or should we talk to CO & does CO talks to you ?

2. All cases mentioned on Expat Forum are from adelaide visa office or is anybody from brisbane visa office as well ?


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

susmithaburra said:


> wow congrats... aweosme... have similar timeline as you.. i am waiting eagerly... :fingerscrossed:


Thank you buddy.. But dont wait.. Call them and they will issue Grant in 5 mins... Its raining grants buddy grab it


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Alena123 said:


> Woww Congrats Visa in one and half month nice


Thanks you mate


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

susmithaburra said:


> Guys .. can some who has spoken to the CO asnwer my queries...plssssssssssssss
> 
> I have 2 queries
> 1. Talking to the person picking the phone helps or should we talk to CO & does CO talks to you ?
> ...


Hello Susmitha.

There will not be much of a talking. Just call and tell him you would like to inquire about your visa status and provide him your file number. He will take 2-3 mins to check and will ask you to check mail box in 15 mins. 

Not sure if you have been contacted by your CO. If yes, then in that mail you will have contact details of your CO


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks Manjyot i am gona call them now..




Manjyot said:


> Thank you buddy.. But dont wait.. Call them and they will issue Grant in 5 mins... Its raining grants buddy grab it


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

i have not been contacted by the CO..thats what im wondering cus many with siimilar timelines as me getting grant and i hvnt been even contacted by CO..which number shud i call.

i tried calling this +6173136700 few times no answer its jst going to recording machine 

thanks alot Manjyot



Manjyot said:


> Hello Susmitha.
> 
> There will not be much of a talking. Just call and tell him you would like to inquire about your visa status and provide him your file number. He will take 2-3 mins to check and will ask you to check mail box in 15 mins.
> 
> Not sure if you have been contacted by your CO. If yes, then in that mail you will have contact details of your CO


----------



## ichaniya (Apr 22, 2015)

Calling Dibp will only help you to get grant in few minutes if you already had CO assigned otherwise please don't get excited. I lodged Mine on 22nd may.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

susmithaburra said:


> i have not been contacted by the CO..thats what im wondering cus many with siimilar timelines as me getting grant and i hvnt been even contacted by CO..which number shud i call.
> 
> i tried calling this +6173136700 few times no answer its jst going to recording machine
> 
> thanks alot Manjyot


Hmm try this number once, this is the contact details of my CO. See if it helps

+61874217163


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Manjyot, i will try ..

[email protected] someppl didnt get anycontact emailsfromCO but got grant as well.. so just trying to check on my status atleast if meds have passed or not... trying to get some update..



Manjyot said:


> Hmm try this number once, this is the contact details of my CO. See if it helps
> 
> +61874217163


----------



## ichaniya (Apr 22, 2015)

susmithaburra said:


> Thanks Manjyot, i will try ..
> 
> [email protected] someppl didnt get anycontact emailsfromCO but got grant as well.. so just trying to check on my status atleast if meds have passed or not... trying to get some update..


Yeah nothing wrong with that...All the best Mike.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


:cheer2:lane::cheer2:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am delighted to tell all the fellow members that I have got a *GRANT ...* today.
> 
> ...


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

*Congrats !!!*

Hi All,

BIG CONGRATS to all who have received their grants from july !

and ALL THE BEST for rest of us who are going to receive in coming days.

My staus :

My agent emailed them to inquire on the status of the visa, we ve got a generic email to wait for 7 days. we are planning to call them up by next week.

date applied 4th may ; CO contact : 23rd june.

Dear members, Please share your status as well.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*



lane::cheer2:lane:​


deceptivesatya said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I just called up on +61-731367000 and after confirming the details of my case, I was told that a decision will be made today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





Kaur said:


> Guys!!!!! VISA GRANTED
> 
> Thank you so much...
> 
> --Kaur


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala:lane::lalala:​



blehill said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeee.....
> 
> After calling them got the great GRANT letter friends!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





Manjyot said:


> ATLASTTTTTTT... .It's my turn to say I TOO RECEIVED MY GRANT...
> 
> Called my CO this morning, and within 5 mins he released grant for me and my wife. However, when i checked both grants, it had old passport numbers. We both had new passports and uploaded form 929 for the same. I then again called my CO, and he then changed the details and released new Grants with new passport numbers..
> 
> ...


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

csrajeshcs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> BIG CONGRATS to all who have received their grants from july !
> 
> ...


Ask your agent to call, or you call them if you have the file number.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

susmithaburra said:


> i have not been contacted by the CO..thats what im wondering cus many with siimilar timelines as me getting grant and i hvnt been even contacted by CO..which number shud i call.
> 
> i tried calling this +6173136700 few times no answer its jst going to recording machine
> 
> thanks alot Manjyot


I also haven't been contacted by CO..... its because I have front-loaded all docs/Med/PCC (Except form 80). My immiaccount status was "Application Received"

SO you can try calling... I tried the other number but no luck

Finally I tried again with +61731367000 and after several times I was able to talk


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

*HI*



Manjyot said:


> Ask your agent to call, or you call them if you have the file number.


Thanks for your reply !

Can you please tell me what are the details i should keep ready before calling them.


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

concgratsss on your grant.
i have done the same.. i have frontloaded all the docs...
iam trying this number almost 20 timesnow no luck yet... 



blehill said:


> I also haven't been contacted by CO..... its because I have front-loaded all docs/Med/PCC (Except form 80). My immiaccount status was "Application Received"
> 
> SO you can try calling... I tried the other number but no luck
> 
> Finally I tried again with +61731367000 and after several times I was able to talk


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

csrajeshcs said:


> Thanks for your reply !
> 
> Can you please tell me what are the details i should keep ready before calling them.


Either TRN number or file number. Your file number will start with BCC2015/


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Congratulations to all the folks who received invitations. Good to see people getting grants within 2months. Hope that should be the case for all the people who lodged VISA in June 2015.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||
> 
> lane::cheer2:lane:


If someone has not been contacted by Co after waiting for more than a month after lodgement then what number to call. ?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Hmm try this number once, this is the contact details of my CO. See if it helps
> 
> +61874217163


Hi. I also called this number. Inquiring if original AFP PCC has been recieved or are there any lacking docs they need. He said, to wait as it still has to be finalized. No dates given. Or time as to when. But he was very polite and in a good mood. Im hoping to get out family grant today.


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

GUYS

GOT A GRANT.... OMGGGGGGGGGGG  

after trying 35 times... i got thru to her .. minutes after i spoke to the officer.. but she gave me a generic reply like u hv to wait for 3 weeks ... or else call us again...........

the moment i cut off the call i got 2 new emails............... 
lane:


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

susmithaburra said:


> GUYS
> 
> GOT A GRANT.... OMGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> ...


Great buddy,.. COngrats.. Atlast u made it.. Welcome to the group :welcome:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


lane::cheer2:lane:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





susmithaburra said:


> GUYS
> 
> GOT A GRANT.... OMGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> ...


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

cocomart said:


> Hi. I also called this number. Inquiring if original AFP PCC has been recieved or are there any lacking docs they need. He said, to wait as it still has to be finalized. No dates given. Or time as to when. But he was very polite and in a good mood. Im hoping to get out family grant today.


Great then, may be in few days you will also be on Wall of Fame


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

susmithaburra said:


> GUYS
> 
> GOT A GRANT.... OMGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> ...


What number did you call?


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks alot Manjyot.. for telling me to call..  i wudnt have if not . was jst waiting quietly...



Manjyot said:


> Great buddy,.. COngrats.. Atlast u made it.. Welcome to the group :welcome:


----------



## jimypk (Feb 12, 2015)

susmithaburra said:


> GUYS
> 
> GOT A GRANT.... OMGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> ...


Many congrads


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

@cocomart
+61731367000 this is the number u have to try many many times before someone answers 

good luck




cocomart said:


> What number did you call?


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

apatnia i have never been contactedby the CO...itsa direct grant... this is the number to call 
+61 731 367000




apatnia said:


> If someone has not been contacted by Co after waiting for more than a month after lodgement then what number to call. ?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Great then, may be in few days you will also be on Wall of Fame


Thanks. Im waiting for my visa, for spouse and 2 kids.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

susmithaburra said:


> GUYS
> 
> GOT A GRANT.... OMGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> ...


Congratulations.....  at last u made it!

It also took 30 or 40 times for us!


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All, 

what is the number to call for Brisbane as my CO is from Brisbane.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

# 0061731367000 | +61731367000


Keep your VISA application details handy (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)





mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> what is the number to call for Brisbane as my CO is from Brisbane.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you Jeeten tried 10 times but no luck....


Jeeten#80 said:


> # 0061731367000 | +61731367000
> 
> 
> Keep your VISA application details handy (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> Thank you Jeeten tried 10 times but no luck....


Try again and again.....again and again...

it took us 30-40 times...


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

+61 731 367000 that's the same number... i was never contacted by any CO...

i noticed in the grant letter signature that my CO was from BRISBANE as well..
it was the same lady i spoke to on the phone..she finalised my application 





mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> what is the number to call for Brisbane as my CO is from Brisbane.


----------



## dsachdeva (Oct 12, 2014)

*Congrats !!*

Congrats to everyone, who have got the grant.

Can some of you kindly share on what basis the IED is decided ?
I did my PCC on 29/01/2015 and Medicals were done on 28/04/2015.

Rgds


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

dsachdeva

the Initial date of entry is decided based on ur Meds/Pcc date which ever is the earliest....
its one year from that date...
fr ex i did my medicals may end..
so my IED is may 30 2016






dsachdeva said:


> Congrats to everyone, who have got the grant.
> 
> Can some of you kindly share on what basis the IED is decided ?
> I did my PCC on 29/01/2015 and Medicals were done on 28/04/2015.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer my post (and the interlinked post) for details on IED: *Initial Entry to Australia*






dsachdeva said:


> Congrats to everyone, who have got the grant.
> 
> Can some of you kindly share on what basis the IED is decided ?
> I did my PCC on 29/01/2015 and Medicals were done on 28/04/2015.
> ...


----------



## Aksh10 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Thanks to all*

After being a silent reader for long, I am writing my first post. And would like to start by saying a huge thanks to all the expats as I received my golden mail today and posts on this forum kept me positive all those waiting times. Hence it would be unfair if I wouldn't share my experience with you, so below is my timeline and also I got the visa grant after I called them this morning (again thanks to all members who shared that they're getting grants after calling them) 

IELTS - 24/04/2014
TRA APPLIED - 23/12/2014
TRA OUTCOME POSITIVE - 15/04/2015
EOI FILED - 15/04/2015
SA STATE NOMINATION FILED - 19/04/2015
INVITE RECEIVED - 01/05/2015
VISA 190 LODGED - 11/05/2015 
C O ASSIGNED - 11/06/2015
MEDICAL DONE - 13/06/2015
PCC UPLOADED - 22/06/2015
GRANT - 03/07/2015

Thanks all😊 congratulations to those who have it and best wishes to all those who are waiting👍


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Aksh10 said:


> After being a silent reader for long, I am writing my first post. And would like to start by saying a huge thanks to all the expats as I received my golden mail today and posts on this forum kept me positive all those waiting times. Hence it would be unfair if I wouldn't share my experience with you, so below is my timeline and also I got the visa grant after I called them this morning (again thanks to all members who shared that they're getting grants after calling them)
> 
> IELTS - 24/04/2014
> TRA APPLIED - 23/12/2014
> ...



Congratulations Mate :clap2:


----------



## peter.tran (Jun 21, 2015)

susmithaburra said:


> apatnia i have never been contactedby the CO...itsa direct grant... this is the number to call
> +61 731 367000


Hi susmithaburra
Congratulations on your grant. What did your Immi account status show at the time of grant? I lodged mine on 15/5/2015 but the status is still "Application received". Should I call them? 
Many thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




Aksh10 said:


> After being a silent reader for long, I am writing my first post. And would like to start by saying a huge thanks to all the expats as I received my golden mail today and posts on this forum kept me positive all those waiting times. Hence it would be unfair if I wouldn't share my experience with you, so below is my timeline and also I got the visa grant after I called them this morning (again thanks to all members who shared that they're getting grants after calling them)
> 
> IELTS - 24/04/2014
> TRA APPLIED - 23/12/2014
> ...


----------



## sach2k2 (May 15, 2015)

Guys,
Few queries -
1) Is it something that IT professionals process is faster than other occupation or most of folks in this forum are from IT background 
2) Occupation Ceiling for Mechanical Engineering for 2015-16 has been reduced a lot. I think around 40-50%, is it something to worry for those who has already submitted application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

peter.tran said:


> Hi susmithaburra
> Congratulations on your grant. What did your Immi account status show at the time of grant? I lodged mine on 15/5/2015 but the status is still "Application received". Should I call them?
> Many thanks.


If you have front loaded the docs then definetly give them a call......

all the best


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

*Hey CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO GOT THEIR GOLDEN MAIL....

ALL THE VERY BEST !!*


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

*hello*

Hie guys,
i am new to this thread. Congrats to all who have got their grants. best of luck for all in Que. 
I have applied from 7th April 2015.And got CO assigned on 17th May 2015.
CO asked for following things.

1. Medical Examination
2. Police Clearance
3. Form 80
4. Evidence of employment Duty Statement

I have submitted them all except PCC from TRNC. I am working on it but one thing i wanted to ask you guys, How much more time will it take after submission of PCC? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## smithclk (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Congratulations to all those who got their golden e-mail.

This is my time line:
Visa Lodge: 21/3/2015 - (190 VIC)
PCC/Meds Uploaded: 20/04/2014

Since then application status has been changed to "Application Received" and nothing else. Haven't got a CO assigned nor any correspondence from DIAC. I'm really confused as it has been a very long time since I've lodged the application and the general 3 months time line has also expired. Any advise guys!!

Thanks.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Blah said:


> Hie guys,
> i am new to this thread. Congrats to all who have got their grants. best of luck for all in Que.
> I have applied from 7th April 2015.And got CO assigned on 17th May 2015.
> CO asked for following things.
> ...


buddy can you share what is evidence employment duty statement , didnt you upload the letters used for assessment body in advance ? and did they ask for a very latest letter from employer with roles and duties and how many points you are claiming for work...


----------



## wiseman_eagle (May 30, 2015)

smithclk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congratulations to all those who got their golden e-mail.
> 
> ...


Call them so they can assign a Co. Just ask them about your visa status


----------



## smithclk (Oct 1, 2014)

wiseman_eagle said:


> Call them so they can assign a Co. Just ask them about your visa status


Thanks for the reply wiseman_eagle. I will call them for sure on Monday. 

Do you know which number to call as I'm thinking of calling +61 7 3136 7000 as other member have suggested?

Cheers.


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Blah said:
> 
> 
> > Hie guys,
> ...



yeah andrew64 , by evidence employment duty statement i meant the same letter from employer with rolea and duties.... Well im claiming with 65 points.. i have got assessment earlier but that didn't cover work experience....


----------



## sandykentz (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi guys!!!!

Congrats to everyone who have received their grants!!!!

I lodged in my application on May 4th. Have uploaded all the documents except medical. As on date, no CO has been assigned. Should i go ahead and get the medicals done or wait for CO??


______________________________________________________________

Occupation ID: 2335 (Production Engineer)
Positive EA Assessment: 26/02/15
EOI Submitted: 03/03/15
Invite: 10/04/15
Visa Lodged: 04/05/15
Visa Grant: Hopefully Soooon


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you aren't in a hurry THEN wait for CO's request for Medicals.


ELSE go ahead and get it done a per your earliest convenience.




sandykentz said:


> Hi guys!!!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who have received their grants!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

It's amazing how so many have received the grants in just three working days....

When are you guys planning on moving?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

All May applicants,

anybody planning to call DIPB tomorrow?


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

atmahesh said:


> All May applicants,
> 
> anybody planning to call DIPB tomorrow?


Hey Body,

I called this morning to enquire about my visa190. They told that it's not allocated to a CO yet, as they are currently processing applications submittde until 20/5. Asked me to wait few more weeks.

Good Luck


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

ZMS said:


> Hey Body,
> 
> I called this morning to enquire about my visa190. They told that it's not allocated to a CO yet, as they are currently processing applications submittde until 20/5. Asked me to wait few more weeks.
> 
> Good Luck


when did you apply mate


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi All,

Finality got the grant applied on May 15th 2015. Called the DIBP today and got the grant in 30 mins.called @ 0061874217163


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

22/5 onshore


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finality got the grant applied on May 15th 2015. Called the DIBP today and got the grant in 30 mins.called @ 0061874217163



Good news!


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

atmahesh said:


> All May applicants,
> 
> anybody planning to call DIPB tomorrow?



Hi friend,

I would suggest you to call them as i am pretty much sure that your application would have been already assessed by them and have been piled up for the GRANT.......

ALL THE BEST :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finality got the grant applied on May 15th 2015. Called the DIBP today and got the grant in 30 mins.called @ 0061874217163


are you on shore buddy ? looks like 190 is faster than 189.


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> are you on shore buddy ? looks like 190 is faster than 189.



That's for sure. 190 has a higher priority over 189. google " Processing priority groups and order of processing". I'm restricted to not post links coz i'm new.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finality got the grant applied on May 15th 2015. Called the DIBP today and got the grant in 30 mins.called @ 0061874217163


COngratulations


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

ZMS said:


> That's for sure. 190 has a higher priority over 189. google " Processing priority groups and order of processing". I'm restricted to not post links coz i'm new.


There is a fact sheet on the website....


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finality got the grant applied on May 15th 2015. Called the DIBP today and got the grant in 30 mins.called @ 0061874217163


Congratulations, did you applied 189 ?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

Guys, based on the statistics it seems like 189 visa applications after 17th May have not been either allocated to a case officer or they are under review with CO. Hence I think we need to be patient and wait for another week or two.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

ZMS said:


> Hey Body,
> 
> I called this morning to enquire about my visa190. They told that it's not allocated to a CO yet, as they are currently processing applications submittde until 20/5. Asked me to wait few more weeks.
> 
> Good Luck


Hi

I also caled and got same response for my 190. I submitted application on 26th may.

He asked me to wait for few weeks. 

What are your timings mate?. 


Amit


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Guys, based on the statistics it seems like 189 visa applications after 17th May have not been either allocated to a case officer or they are under review with CO. Hence I think we need to be patient and wait for another week or two.


As per the current Allocation dates, all files up to 1/5/15 have CO assigned, even if DIBP is very quick I guess they would've picked up some files upto 10th May. For applicaiton beyond 10th May it's safe to say, they can start expecting grants over the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> As per the current Allocation dates, all files up to 1/5/15 have CO assigned, even if DIBP is very quick I guess they would've picked up some files upto 10th May. For applicaiton beyond 10th May it's safe to say, they can start expecting grants over the next 2-3 weeks


I made a mistake of calling them twice and the same officer picked up and said calling again and again will delay the application processing.

I think we should refrain from too much calling! !!!!!!!!

Not sure if visa officer would put a remark on my application that I called twice. ....

Amit


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I called up Adelaide GSM today. They confirmed that CO has been allocated on 30th June and he is doing further documentation checks.

5 hrs gone,No grant yet.

Thanks,
George

*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
I*NVITE - *8 May 2015
*189 LODGED/ACK- *14 May 2015
*PCC SELF/WIFE- *01 Jun 2015
*MEDS SELF/WIFE- * 20 June 2015/10 June 2015 
*CO Assigned - * 30 June 2015
*GRANT - *:juggle::confused2:


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> I also caled and got same response for my 190. I submitted application on 26th may.
> 
> ...


Visa 190 onshore

IELTS: 7.5/8.5/7.5/7.0
Engineers Australia Applied: 30/1/2015
Engineers Australia Approved: 22/4/2015
ACT Sponsorship Applied : 22/4/2015
Inviation: 7/5/2015
Application lodged: 22/5/2015
PCC completed and upladed 11/6/2015
Medicals 15/5/2015
CO: ??
Grant: ??


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am glad to inform that I got the grant this morning.
Gave them a call and got a response that they will read through the updates and finalize it today if possible.
Within half an hour of that call I received the auto generated grant mail for myself and my spouse.

I wish to thank the members of this forum - there are so many girlaussie, jeeten, rameshkd and many more who helped by responding to the questions and of course others who with their elaborate responses elsewhere guided indirectly.

Many thanks pals.

Now looking forward to the next step.

Thanks again.

Best Regards.


----------



## cms (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi All,

Finally I got my grand today 
190 NSW ICT BA - Visa Lodged 21 May ( All docs including PCC/MED front-loaded, No CO contacts or status changes in IMMI account before the grand ) .

I called them today morning around 9.30 AM IST ( luckly got connected in first attempt), and he asked for Passport number, and mentioned everything is fine & I should get it very soon. Within 5 mnts, my IMMI status changed & got the mail .

Thanks for all in the forum ( and specially people like Jiten #80 ) , for such a smooth process without any agent. 

.. and now the real tesion starts !! the JOB ! (Picture abhi baki hee.. "hindi").

regards
cms
whoever interested in our WatsUp group ( NSW mates for settling in), pls PM me your contact details.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finality got the grant applied on May 15th 2015. Called the DIBP today and got the grant in 30 mins.called @ 0061874217163


Is this the other number to call?


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> I also caled and got same response for my 190. I submitted application on 26th may.
> 
> ...


Same here... I lodged my application on 26th May and got the same response when I called them this morning.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

cms said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I got my grand today
> 190 NSW ICT BA - Visa Lodged 21 May ( All docs including PCC/MED front-loaded, No CO contacts or status changes in IMMI account before the grand ) .
> ...


Congrats ... Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## smithclk (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Got the golden e-mail today, right after just 10 minutes calling the GSM office. I'm over the moon right now and really proud when looking back at the entire journey!!!!! :whoo:

Thanks a million to all mighty God and for everyone in this forum for sharing their valuable input which helped immensely for this achievement

Here's my timeline:
*ACS-Feb 2014 |* Computer Systems and Network Engineer 263111
*IELTS *- 31 AUG 2014 
*State - VIC* - 16 Feb 2015
*EOI* - 17 Feb 2015
*INVITE* - 17 Feb 2015
*190 LODGED/ACK*- 21 Mar 2015
*PCC SELF/WIFE*- 20 Apr 2015
*MEDS SELF/WIFE*- 4 Apr 2015
*GRANT *- 06 July 2015 :whoo:


----------



## miladwagdy (Feb 3, 2015)

congratulations


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

Does anyone know which 189 submission date are they looking on right now?


----------



## miladwagdy (Feb 3, 2015)

Maezel said:


> Does anyone know which 189 submission date are they looking on right now?


it is very hard to expect such answer ... may be we know that if the people got the invitation declared about the EOI submission date.... in this case you can know around date.


----------



## sandykentz (Mar 6, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you aren't in a hurry THEN wait for CO's request for Medicals.
> 
> 
> ELSE go ahead and get it done a per your earliest convenience.


Thanks jeeten.. Ill go ahead with the medicals & upload them ASAP.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

miladwagdy said:


> it is very hard to expect such answer ... may be we know that if the people got the invitation declared about the EOI submission date.... in this case you can know around date.


hi

What also could be a question to ponder over is.....does it matter that other than the visa lodged date..dibp also is looking at total points. .like someone who lodged in 1st may with 55+5 haven't got the grant yet but others who have 60+5 and lodgement date much later than 1st may and have already for grants. ? 

Could it be the case that points claimed in EOI also matter as priority. ? 

May be some seniors can explain. .
Amit


----------



## miladwagdy (Feb 3, 2015)

apatnia said:


> hi
> 
> What also could be a question to ponder over is.....does it matter that other than the visa lodged date..dibp also is looking at total points. .like someone who lodged in 1st may with 55+5 haven't got the grant yet but others who have 60+5 and lodgement date much later than 1st may and have already for grants. ?
> 
> ...


Agree with you but let us more specific and talk only about 189 visa with 60 points as the majority of the people at this case.


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Is anyone who applied in June and got grant?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

rajusharma said:


> Is anyone who applied in June and got grant?


Ive read from this forum that a caller was told that they are currently process May 20, 2015 and earlier applicants.

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

smithclk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the golden e-mail today, right after just 10 minutes calling the GSM office. I'm over the moon right now and really proud when looking back at the entire journey!!!!! :whoo:
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Thank you cocomart 😊



cocomart said:


> Ive read from this forum that a caller was told that they are currently process May 20, 2015 and earlier applicants. #visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> are you on shore buddy ? looks like 190 is faster than 189.




Hi applied from offshore


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

varundev said:


> COngratulations


thank you Varundev for your wishes...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> thank you Varundev for your wishes...


Hi Mike 

Congrats mate.

May I know your timings please
.? 

Amit


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

A different CO contacted me again asking to sign form 815 health undetaking...

Is my grant near? Hoping for the best and get it within this week


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

R0yalcards said:


> A different CO contacted me again asking to sign form 815 health undetaking...
> 
> Is my grant near? Hoping for the best and get it within this week


What's that for mate. ? Did some applicant in yur application had some medical problem. ?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

R0yalcards said:


> A different CO contacted me again asking to sign form 815 health undetaking...
> 
> Is my grant near? Hoping for the best and get it within this week


thats strange why you need to do that


----------



## Adamantium (Jul 2, 2015)

Form 815 is for formalities R0yalcards, did you or any of your dependents had history of pulmonary tuberculosis? This only means your visa is at the final stages and once you send that 815, you'll get it. Congratulations in advance!


----------



## Adamantium (Jul 2, 2015)

For cases with history of tuberculosis, you'll be asked to be monitored when you're INSIDE Australia already. So that's why they need that form 815 from you. You're good to go mate.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Adamantium said:


> Form 815 is for formalities R0yalcards, did you or any of your dependents had history of pulmonary tuberculosis? This only means your visa is at the final stages and once you send that 815, you'll get it. Congratulations in advance!


Im also wondering why CO ask for 815. Nobody in the family has TB, Hepa, or anything.. Anyway, I have just signed it and forwarded to CO. Hope to get the visa this week.. Thanks!


----------



## rodmacedo (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi all.

I am quite confused about the threshold for point test.

The immigration website present the threshold being 65. 

But recently I found the SkillSelect result inviting around 425 people with 60. 

What am I missing here? 


Cheers.


Rod.


----------



## CaptD (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Today / 6th July 2015, i called Imm' department (Adelaide).
I was informed that, still my case is not assigned to a CO 

Ship's Master / 231213
EOI / Invited - 8th May 2015
VISA 189 Applied - 12th May 2015 (MARA Agent)
CO ??? / Grant ???


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone calling today? If so, please ask what application date is currently allocated to COs.
Cheers


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

ZMS said:


> Anyone calling today? If so, please ask what application date is currently allocated to COs.
> Cheers


Guys 

Any grants today?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Guys
> 
> Any grants today?


Seems to be NO active post in the forum. I will try to call later. Fingers crossed.

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

HI ALL, 

I got my grant today 189.

Applied on 4th may.

Yes, after all your inputs, I do called them(Luckily, 1st time itself they picked) and after 5 mins speaking with the officer, I got the grant.

Spouse visa condition - 8515 (Not marry before first entry) 
Is this something need to be clarified guys ? Please help regarding this.

Once again thanking you all !


----------



## RahX (May 4, 2015)

csrajeshcs said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> I got my grant today 189.
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

csrajeshcs said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> I got my grant today 189.
> 
> ...


Awesome, congrats!! In just over 2 months you have received the grant! That is very good news!!


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

csrajeshcs said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> I got my grant today 189.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations..... great news 
I am also waiting mine as i have lodge visa Application on 8th June (190)..


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

csrajeshcs said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> I got my grant today 189.
> 
> ...


Congrats. I did try calling. But wasnt able to get thru. ;'(

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: waiting


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Congrats. I did try calling. But wasnt able to get thru. ;'(
> 
> #visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: waiting


Hi cocomart

When u called dibp on 3rd July. .what did they say.? 

.amit


----------



## Rennie (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi
Can I include my parents in the dependant section if Visa application?
Though they would not be immigrating with me now, but after some time they might come.
Kindly clarify if I can add them by submitting PCC and Medicals only.
Any thoughts on the same ?

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Rennie said:


> Hi
> Can I include my parents in the dependant section if Visa application?
> Though they would not be immigrating with me now, but after some time they might come.
> Kindly clarify if I can add them by submitting PCC and Medicals only.
> ...


Yes. You can but I am sorry to say you can't add both if they are alive because they are dependent on each other.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi cocomart
> 
> When u called dibp on 3rd July. .what did they say.?
> 
> .amit


My wife called Dibp number starting with +618 to follow up on the PCC we send thru PO Box address in Adelaide. The CO said they received it and that no other docs required and that our application was still to be finalized. No other info. I wonder whats taking too long. Im from the Philippines. Structural engineer. Applied with my wife and 2 kids.

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: waiting


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I called them like 20 min ago and the lady told me that CO has not been assigned and within next 2 weeks I can hear from them. If not she told me call back again.


Till now my application is still langering in "Received" state. No CO assigned. I front loaded all the docs including PCC & Meds. This wait is getting on my nerves.


----------



## chamarajanaka (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello Guys!

I got my grant last week. Yesterday my passport was damaged by accidentally putting it to the washing machine. Today I applied for a new one and as far as I know, new passport will have a new number and I'm really worried about that. I'm hoping to migrate at the end of next month.

I informed my agent about this matter and she said there's nothing to worry and let her know once I get the new passport and she will inform the relavent authorities.

Any one experience this sitiation? Is there anything that I have to worry about?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

chamarajanaka said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I got my grant last week. Yesterday my passport was damaged by accidentally putting it to the washing machine. Today I applied for a new one and as far as I know, new passport will have a new number and I'm really worried about that. I'm hoping to migrate at the end of next month.
> 
> ...


No worries. Just inform dipb when you get new passport. There is a form online which you need to fill. Search other thread on passport reissue 

Free advice here is more trusted?


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Got my grant today!!! Over the moon lane::cheer2:. Thanks for everyone in the forum for the valuable inputs and wish you all the very best.

Big relief. Called up DIBP today morning and got the golden email in an hour.

Thanks,
George

*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
I*NVITE - *8 May 2015
*189 LODGED/ACK- *14 May 2015
*PCC SELF/WIFE- *01 Jun 2015
*MEDS SELF/WIFE- * 20 June 2015/10 June 2015 
*CO Assigned - * 30 June 2015/10 June 2015 
*GRANT - * 08 July 2015


----------



## Abhishek1984 (Jun 5, 2015)

ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today!!! Over the moon
> 
> ...


Congrats 
Did you applied onshore or offshore


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today!!! Over the moon lane::cheer2:. Thanks for everyone in the forum for the valuable inputs and wish you all the very best.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Hi seniors,

I did lodge the SN 190 Visa on May 12th with all documents front loaded, and have had a personal intercaction at Aus High comm in delhi on June 29th. Have not recvd any notification of grant or any other. 

Please share the contact numbers and email ID to make a query.

thanks
Social


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

social said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> I did lodge the SN 190 Visa on May 12th with all documents front loaded, and have had a personal intercaction at Aus High comm in delhi on June 29th. Have not recvd any notification of grant or any other.
> 
> ...


General Enquiry	61 131881	

GSM Adelaide	61 1300 364 613	
don't call this number - waste time and money, call the below number and talk to the CO directly, no waiting time

GSM Brisbane	61 731367000	

GSM Adelaide	61 874 217 163
I got this number from the forum. However, when I called them, the guy asked me where I got this numbre from. Apparently, this is a direct number. I asked if there was any problem calling this number he said no.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

social said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> I did lodge the SN 190 Visa on May 12th with all documents front loaded, and have had a personal intercaction at Aus High comm in delhi on June 29th. Have not recvd any notification of grant or any other.
> 
> ...


Hey how was your interaction in high commission.. What did they ask??


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

The questions were like:

- Name, DoB and other credentials of all applicants
- If have hired an agent
- All exeperiences with tenure, responsibilities and designations
- Plans to make living in Aus and analysis done on same
- Plans for spouse after landing
- Plans for kids for school and which area
- Passport, Degrees, ACS and PTE reports of main applicant
- Understanding around 190 VISA and its obligations
- Plans, when to migrate




sunny1988 said:


> Hey how was your interaction in high commission.. What did they ask??


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Thanx ZSM,

I just had a talk with them at "61 874 217 163" and person responded that all the documentation is complete and CO is assigned. Applicatiion in under progress and need to wait as per time lines given on the website.

Any trends you've seen which support quicker grant after conversation with department?



ZMS said:


> General Enquiry	61 131881
> 
> GSM Adelaide	61 1300 364 613
> don't call this number - waste time and money, call the below number and talk to the CO directly, no waiting time
> ...


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Expat Friends. Thank u so much for ur help. U are so many to mention who was most helpful in lodging the visa up to waiting period. We already got our visas.myself.wife and 2 kids. May u all get ur visas soon. 😊😊😊

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: waiting


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh heres my new timeline. Got the visa after calling.

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: July 8, 2015


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

hsingh said:


> guys,
> 
> i have lodged my visa application in may.
> 
> ...


hii hsingh. 

I am on same boat. I lodged my application on 05-05-2015.. Uploaded all documents including pcc. I have not uploaded medical. Waiting for co to ask for medical. 

What is the status of your application.. Case officer assigned o your application or not.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Oh heres my new timeline. Got the visa after calling.
> 
> #visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: July 8, 2015


Congratulations!


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

I called them up yesterday to follow up if they have received my health undertaking. CO cannot find the email so he asked me to upload in immi account and said he will check by tomorrow.evrything is fine he said 

So now I called up again to check. Another CO answer this time. She was hesitant to check my file but she said that she already received the file i uploaded. So i bluntly asked her if decision can be made. To my surprise she say she will have to go through again if anything missing but say she cannot guarantee decision today. She said tomorrow morning the results may be up. 

I highly doubt that now. I know my file will be pushed back again at the bottom. Its frustrating and waiting is unbearable. I really dont know how they work. Some has been granted visa after they call but no luck to me.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today!!! Over the moon lane::cheer2:. Thanks for everyone in the forum for the valuable inputs and wish you all the very best.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mate.


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

R0yalcards said:


> I called them up yesterday to follow up if they have received my health undertaking. CO cannot find the email so he asked me to upload in immi account and said he will check by tomorrow.evrything is fine he said
> 
> So now I called up again to check. Another CO answer this time. She was hesitant to check my file but she said that she already received the file i uploaded. So i bluntly asked her if decision can be made. To my surprise she say she will have to go through again if anything missing but say she cannot guarantee decision today. She said tomorrow morning the results may be up.
> 
> I highly doubt that now. I know my file will be pushed back again at the bottom. Its frustrating and waiting is unbearable. I really dont know how they work. Some has been granted visa after they call but no luck to me.


Thats bad to hear. I will call them up tomorrow just to make sure that my file is not lost somewhere.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

R0yalcards said:


> I called them up yesterday to follow up if they have received my health undertaking. CO cannot find the email so he asked me to upload in immi account and said he will check by tomorrow.evrything is fine he said
> 
> So now I called up again to check. Another CO answer this time. She was hesitant to check my file but she said that she already received the file i uploaded. So i bluntly asked her if decision can be made. To my surprise she say she will have to go through again if anything missing but say she cannot guarantee decision today. She said tomorrow morning the results may be up.
> 
> I highly doubt that now. I know my file will be pushed back again at the bottom. Its frustrating and waiting is unbearable. I really dont know how they work. Some has been granted visa after they call but no luck to me.


Hi,

If they've said that it could be tomorrow, count on it. Wish you all the very best mate.

Regards.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

*Hi*



prforoz said:


> Hi,
> 
> If they've said that it could be tomorrow, count on it. Wish you all the very best mate.
> 
> Regards.


A day's wait is not much. I would suggest call on Friday as auasies are in good mood on Friday.

Wait for one more data mate..don't rush and fear pissing them off.

Amit


----------



## ExpatIndia (Sep 20, 2013)

Abhishek1984 said:


> Congrats
> Did you applied onshore or offshore


Offshore!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

R0yalcards said:


> I called them up yesterday to follow up if they have received my health undertaking. CO cannot find the email so he asked me to upload in immi account and said he will check by tomorrow.evrything is fine he said
> 
> So now I called up again to check. Another CO answer this time. She was hesitant to check my file but she said that she already received the file i uploaded. So i bluntly asked her if decision can be made. To my surprise she say she will have to go through again if anything missing but say she cannot guarantee decision today. She said tomorrow morning the results may be up.
> 
> I highly doubt that now. I know my file will be pushed back again at the bottom. Its frustrating and waiting is unbearable. I really dont know how they work. Some has been granted visa after they call but no luck to me.


Hi bro , Sorry would like to know why did you sign on health undertaking , did you get refereed to MOH . Will you be eligible for medicare if you sign health undertaking..


----------



## anonimus (Jan 23, 2015)

Got my grant this morning... Good luck to all.


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

anonimus said:


> Got my grant this morning... Good luck to all.


Please share your timelines


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi bro , Sorry would like to know why did you sign on health undertaking , did you get refereed to MOH . Will you be eligible for medicare if you sign health undertaking..


Yes you will still be eligible for medicare. All approved PR are. 

I also asked my co regarding my health undertaking and he had no idea too. Just advised me to ask the doctor when i arrive in australia


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Btw my health got referred but was cleared in one day


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer my following post....


*Medium of instruction letter from college or university*




momentum said:


> Can someone please paste the text for "Functional English" letter from the university for secondary applicant?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Friends, 
A quick question. My medical uploaded yesterday 07/07/2015 but in my immiAccount showing ready for assessment, no action required. Is it ok? How long it take to accept medical by BUPA? Any thought?


----------



## CaptD (Jul 6, 2015)

Called them today / 8th July and understand that my file is not be assigned to a CO?

Applied for VISA (Subclass 189) - 12th May 2015 (Thru MARA Agent)
Waiting Game.........


----------



## hsingh (Apr 9, 2015)

tankit said:


> hii hsingh.
> 
> I am on same boat. I lodged my application on 05-05-2015.. Uploaded all documents including pcc. I have not uploaded medical. Waiting for co to ask for medical.
> 
> What is the status of your application.. Case officer assigned o your application or not.


Case officer was assigned on the 23rd June. He contacted me to give a proof of functional english for my wife. Apparently her IELTS score was more than 12 months old. I provided the document on 29th June. After that no movement.. waiting :juggle:


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

same here. 

CO contacted me on 22nd and I provided PCC on the same day but no movement after that. I contacted DIPB on 2nd July by email and phone but they said, hold on for 2-3 weeks for final decision. 





hsingh said:


> Case officer was assigned on the 23rd June. He contacted me to give a proof of functional english for my wife. Apparently her IELTS score was more than 12 months old. I provided the document on 29th June. After that no movement.. waiting :juggle:


----------



## gerrard8 (Jul 8, 2015)

hi jeet
can you advise pkease i just found out i have a previous criminal record from over 20 years agoi didnt know i had one how can i amend this please


----------



## OyeAussie (Feb 9, 2015)

*Got the grant!!!*

Hello folks,

I got my subclass 190 visa grant for me & my family yesterday noon... direct grant :cheer2:
BIG THANK YOU to each one of you for all your support so far...

You guys have been like a unofficial MARA agents for visa processing guidance & support... could not have achieved this without all the active participants in the forum...

A special thanks to the moderators & the founders/runners of the expatforum.com site - keep up the good work !!!:yo:

Here is my timeline: 

ACS : Nov 2014; (0 points - ANZSCO 261111):noidea:
IELTS: Feb 2015 ( 10 points)
EOI sumbitted early Mar 2015 seeking NSW SS (Onshore : 55+5) 
NSW SS invite: mid of Apr 2015
NSW SS approval & DBIP invite: 07 May 2015
Visa lodged - fees paid: 08 May 2015 (me + spouse + child)
Docos, Medicals, PCC (IND + AU + UK) - completed for all by 30 May 2015
*No contact by CO / DBIP* 
*ImmiAccount Appln status remained same "Application Received"*
Called DBIP: 03 July 2015 - got usual response that the docos looks good, but the usual processing time is 3 months, and its not even 2 months for your case, so please wait.:confused2: I didn't press much, said thanks & cut the call.
AUTO GRANT EMAIL: 08 July 2015 @14:15 AEST :second:eace:eace:


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

OyeAussie said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I got my subclass 190 visa grant for me & my family yesterday noon... direct grant :cheer2:
> BIG THANK YOU to each one of you for all your support so far...
> ...


congrats buddy , are you a on shore applicant and did you front load form 80/1221


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys, 
Anyone calling today?


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> same here.
> 
> CO contacted me on 22nd and I provided PCC on the same day but no movement after that. I contacted DIPB on 2nd July by email and phone but they said, hold on for 2-3 weeks for final decision.


Same here, but I don't want to poke the CO too much
:boink:


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

OyeAussie said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I got my subclass 190 visa grant for me & my family yesterday noon... direct grant :cheer2:
> BIG THANK YOU to each one of you for all your support so far...
> ...


Congratulations buddy.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who got the grants lately.....

All the best!!


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

It is with great joy to announce to everyone in this forum that my family has been granted Visa. The case officer kept her word to grant me the Visa this morning when I called up yesterday. I was a bit frustrated yesterday cause I thought it was the grant day I have been waiting for but it never came. Anyway, all is well that ends well.

The lesson: be patient guys. I hope yours will come soon.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh by the way, I received my grant letters 6:20am Brisbane time. Its very early. So my assumption is it is auto-generated like what the email says, and they give grants outside the normal working hours.


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

R0yalcards said:


> Oh by the way, I received my grant letters 6:20am Brisbane time. Its very early. So my assumption is it is auto-generated like what the email says, and they give grants outside the normal working hours.


Congrats mate.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

NewsWatch said:


> Congrats mate.


Many congratulations mate.....


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi

Are there any candidates and forum members who lodged visa 190 in last week of may 2015 and got Co assigned or got the Grant. ? 

Amit


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

This waiting time is really killing me....Going through sleepless nights.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

sunilkchopra said:


> This waiting time is really killing me....Going through sleepless nights.


Don't over stress. If you see the tracker and other posts on this forum, the average time now if back to 50-70 days. Hence you can expect a grant by end of this month. Use this time to review your application, have you front loaded all docs, do you want to change any information.


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

sunilkchopra said:


> This waiting time is really killing me....Going through sleepless nights.



:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: I am in the same boat as you are. my dreams are only of CO's / grants & expat forum :noidea::noidea::noidea: 

I dream about grant.... wake up with a hope of receiving grant and go to sleep hoping of receiving the mail the following day. :juggle::juggle::juggle:

This wait indeed is killing buddy. I totally understand what you are going through. :eyebrows:

Regards,
Maria


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

fla081828 said:


> :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: I am in the same boat as you are. my dreams are only of CO's / grants & expat forum :noidea::noidea::noidea:
> 
> I dream about grant.... wake up with a hope of receiving grant and go to sleep hoping of receiving the mail the following day. :juggle::juggle::juggle:
> 
> ...


Maria

What are your time lines. ?

Amit


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

fla081828 said:


> :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: I am in the same boat as you are. my dreams are only of CO's / grants & expat forum :noidea::noidea::noidea:
> 
> I dream about grant.... wake up with a hope of receiving grant and go to sleep hoping of receiving the mail the following day. :juggle::juggle::juggle:
> 
> ...


Even i'm going through the same. This wait is indeed killing me. :laser:


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Even i'm going through the same. This wait is indeed killing me. :laser:


what to do? I have already called twice and email them...but they are not ready to provide GRANT yet? :boxing::boxing:


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> what to do? I have already called twice and email them...but they are not ready to provide GRANT yet? :boxing::boxing:


did you upload form80/1221 up front


----------



## Sexygrill (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi, 

yesterday on my immiaccount everything was the same as before. 
Today I can't see the list of "Supporting documents provided" is this normal?
Anyone have the same issue?

Teresa 

ANZSCO: 233211, 
ACS: 14/oct/2015, 
IELTS Profic: 18/apr/2015, 
EOI(189): 01/may/2015, 189 invited: 08/may/2015, 
189 Visa Applied: 12/may/2015, Medicals: 14/may/2015
Visa Grant: ????


----------



## Sexygrill (Jun 29, 2015)

I did 


andrew64 said:


> did you upload form80/1221 up front


----------



## OyeAussie (Feb 9, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> congrats buddy , are you a on shore applicant and did you front load form 80/1221


Yes I'm onshore & I did fill & front load Form 80...but no 1221.:confused2:


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

I lodged my application on 7th april, CO Assigned on 17th may... last thing I uploaded was PCC that is yesterday.... Now I am very pleased to see the grant... Its killing thingy...


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

OyeAussie said:


> Yes I'm onshore & I did fill & front load Form 80...but no 1221.:confused2:


Is it mandatory to fill Form 80? I've not yet filled it. What do you suggest?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> did you upload form80/1221 up front


Yeah.

Due to uncertainty on the time when visa will be granted, everyone's dopamine level is shooting up.... Especially in morning Indian hours... We want our reward soon.


----------



## OyeAussie (Feb 9, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> Is it mandatory to fill Form 80? I've not yet filled it. What do you suggest?


My suggestion is go ahead & front load the form 80; its a killer of a form - will need atleast 2 days to fill it in total. 

Based on your timelines, I would say you have high probability of getting the grant by last week of July or early Aug - IF you front load Form 80 ASAP. All the very best.


----------



## hsingh (Apr 9, 2015)

Guys, here is an update from me..

Lodged my 189 on 4th May
CO contacted on 23rd June -- asking for proof of functional English for my wife. CO assigned from GSM Adelaide.
29th June - responses to CO with the letter
9th July - contacted GSM Adelaide to check the status. The officer asked me to get few more details on the letter ( duration of education etc.). 
After this I received an email from the officer , and apparently now my case has been transferred to GSM Brisbane


----------



## sach2k2 (May 15, 2015)

Guys,
I have submitted Visa 189 application on 1st May with all documents front loaded. I don't know how visa process works. How come there could be so much difference, March applicants are still waiting and some folks from May month have received grant. There should be same process as EOI. This will give clear picture to everyone. Congrats to all who received grant and hope for best for others.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

The Visa GRANT process is not fair. Just call them, if you are lucky you will get golden email or otherwise wait for weeks, months.



sach2k2 said:


> Guys,
> I have submitted Visa 189 application on 1st May with all documents front loaded. I don't know how visa process works. How come there could be so much difference, March applicants are still waiting and some folks from May month have received grant. There should be same process as EOI. This will give clear picture to everyone. Congrats to all who received grant and hope for best for others.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer to my following post for Pointers.


*FORM 80 know how's in my view*




ankit.a said:


> Is it mandatory to fill Form 80? I've not yet filled it. What do you suggest?


----------



## Shailja (Jul 19, 2013)

*Got Golden letter*

Got grant today for me , spouse and kid 

I called today and within 5 minutes received the golden letter :cheer2:

My Timeline :

ACS Assessment - 17th dec, 2014
IELTS - 7th Feb, 2015
EOI Submitted - 20th Feb, 2015
Invitation - 28th March, 2015
Visa Lodged - 12th May , 2015
CO Requested for spouse PCC - 29th June, 2015
Submitted PCC - 8th July , 2015
Visa Grant - 10th July, 2015 :rockon:


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

i am also into this.... lodged my visa on 19 may.... and not even co assigned... don't know what to do....


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

folks... do you suggest me to wait or should I call dibp..atleast to ask if am assigned co or not...

my agent said...nothing new with my application and if I asks him to provide me the access of my immiaccount , he clearly refused..

atleast I should have been assigned with co??.. my application was on 19 may... 

what do you suggest??


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> folks... do you suggest me to wait or should I call dibp..atleast to ask if am assigned co or not...
> 
> my agent said...nothing new with my application and if I asks him to provide me the access of my immiaccount , he clearly refused..
> 
> ...


I would suggest you to wait for another week. Even I have applied on 22nd May and I am thinking of waiting till next friday. If there is no movement until then. I will call them on the 20th May and check the status.

It's good to see that applications lodged in the mid of May are being processed. Congratulations to all those who have received Grants and best of luck to all those who are waiting.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Thank you sir for your reply... But some persons who lodged visa after me had already got co assigned.. 

Sent from my D2202 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> Thank you sir for your reply... But some persons who lodged visa after me had already got co assigned..
> 
> Sent from my D2202 using Tapatalk


Looking at your signature. I assume that you have submitted all the documents except form 80. If any documents are required you will be definitely contacted by CO. Moreover we are still inside the 90 days time frame. Hence, its better to be patient and keep an eye on what's going around.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Yes... I have submitted every known document... As most of the persons are assigned with co in almost 30 days....so i was also assuming the same....due to which i was bit anxious.
Even my agent is not telling something.... 

Sent from my D2202 using Tapatalk


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

Starting July 1 we have seen a lot of grants for the Visa 190. This week IMMI is finishing grants until May 20 and will most likely start processing applications from May 21 to end of May by next week. Majority of May applicants for Visa 190 will be done by next week. To those who already have their visa's, good luck with the move and job hunting. For us still waiting, let us hang in there... the golden ticket will soon be with us.


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

I called on 6th July in morning (Australian time) and got very generic message from the person who picked the phone that they have received the docs and it will take few weeks for visa to be processed, then I called again after around 1 hours as I forgot to ask something (on different number) and surprisingly same guy picked and said that he has already given me all the info (again same generic info) and said I should refrain calling again and again.

My question is when should I call again to see if there is any kind of movement in application.Or shall I just wait and not call at all. I lodged visa on 20th May so accordingly please suggest when can I expect the grant. My visa type is 489 FS .


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

sunilkchopra said:


> I called on 6th July in morning (Australian time) and got very generic message from the person who picked the phone that they have received the docs and it will take few weeks for visa to be processed, then I called again after around 1 hours as I forgot to ask something (on different number) and surprisingly same guy picked and said that he has already given me all the info (again same generic info) and said I should refrain calling again and again.
> 
> My question is when should I call again to see if there is any kind of movement in application.Or shall I just wait and not call at all. I lodged visa on 20th May so accordingly please suggest when can I expect the grant. My visa type is 489 FS .


Sunil

You and I did the same thing. I did just like you on 6th July. Same officer pick the fone in my case ad well. Same response.

Amit


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Sunil
> 
> You and I did the same thing. I did just like you on 6th July. Same officer pick the fone in my case ad well. Same response.
> 
> Amit


Yours and mine visa lodge dates are almost same so lets both fix a date of 20th July to call them again. What say ?


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

Seniors, I have this as status for my health in the Immi Account - - - 

'Health requirement ? health clearance provided ? no action required' 

Does this mean I passed all health related checks? Or is there a chance that when I get a CO allocated, some additional health checks can still be requested by the CO? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

dear sunil... when you called immi.. did they replied that you are being assigned with co??

I applied my case on 19 may ... and don't know if am assigned with co or not...


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

enylagan said:


> Seniors, I have this as status for my health in the Immi Account - - -
> 
> 'Health requirement ? health clearance provided ? no action required'
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right, it means that the health reports are examined and clearance provided.


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

Shailja said:


> Got grant today for me , spouse and kid
> 
> I called today and within 5 minutes received the golden letter :cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Shailja !!


----------



## Sexygrill (Jun 29, 2015)

hi guys just wanted to share with you that I have my visa 10jul2015! 
It was a long journey to obtain it!
Good luck to all!!!



Sexygrill said:


> Hi,
> 
> yesterday on my immiaccount everything was the same as before.
> Today I can't see the list of "Supporting documents provided" is this normal?
> ...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

sunilkchopra said:


> Yours and mine visa lodge dates are almost same so lets both fix a date of 20th July to call them again. What say ?


I am going to do this..😊😊


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sexygrill said:


> hi guys just wanted to share with you that I have my visa 10jul2015!
> It was a long journey to obtain it!
> Good luck to all!!!


can you share the time line


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Hi Sexygrill,

I'm also awaiting for grant. visa lodged on May 12th and have had personal interaction at aus high commision on Jun 29th. Called DIBP and he confirmed that all required documents are complete and wait to get the decision.

Please share that what did you say to him on phone and what did s/he say in response.

Thanks




Sexygrill said:


> hi guys just wanted to share with you that I have my visa 10jul2015!
> It was a long journey to obtain it!
> Good luck to all!!!


----------



## wkhan (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi All

I had lodged my application on 20th June for 190 class. Today I received an automail from skillselect that you have received new message in EOI. Upon checking the correspondence tab there was a message saying that you have only 19 days left to lodge your application whereas I have submitted all documents in immi account and deposited fee. Can someone help on this or experienced same?


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi wkhan,

Login into immi account and check whether the status of your application is in "RECEIVED" state or not. Also please check whether you got the payment receipt link when you click on Transaction Reference Number.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

Shailja said:


> Got grant today for me , spouse and kid
> 
> I called today and within 5 minutes received the golden letter :cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Sexygrill (Jun 29, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> can you share the time line


Hi, 

here is my timeline 

Teresa 

ANZSCO: 233211, 
ACS: 14/oct/2015, 
IELTS Profic: 18/apr/2015, 
EOI(189): 01/may/2015, 189 invited: 08/may/2015, 
189 Visa Applied: 12/may/2015, Medicals: 14/may/2015
Visa Grant: 10/jul/2015


----------



## Sexygrill (Jun 29, 2015)

social said:


> Hi Sexygrill,
> 
> I'm also awaiting for grant. visa lodged on May 12th and have had personal interaction at aus high commision on Jun 29th. Called DIBP and he confirmed that all required documents are complete and wait to get the decision.
> 
> ...


Hi I just gave my reference number and asked if all my documents were uploaded in the right way. The 1st time they said it was ok and i just had to wait for their e-mail. The 2sd time all the documents that i uploaded were gone from the immiaccount, and i called to know if something was wrong. They answered that everything was ok and that that i would receive a e-mail with the visa, and this time 30minutes after i got it 
I hope this information helps someone


----------



## wkhan (Jul 11, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hi wkhan,
> 
> Login into immi account and check whether the status of your application is in "RECEIVED" state or not. Also please check whether you got the payment receipt link when you click on Transaction Reference Number.
> 
> ...


Immiaccount is ok and Receipt is also appearing for fee. Application status is Received.

Its only that in my EOI, "Apply visa" button has started appearing again and there is a message in correspondence tab that invitation is expiring in so and so days and apply for visa.

Regards,


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> raman15091987 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you sir for your reply... But some persons who lodged visa after me had already got co assigned..
> ...


hie... what is the period outlines.... is it from the day of invitation, lodging visa, co Assigned or the day we submit last of the documents required.... thanks if anyone can guide


----------



## kami_71 (Sep 21, 2013)

wkhan said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had lodged my application on 20th June for 190 class. Today I received an automail from skillselect that you have received new message in EOI. Upon checking the correspondence tab there was a message saying that you have only 19 days left to lodge your application whereas I have submitted all documents in immi account and deposited fee. Can someone help on this or experienced same?


Hi Guy,

After reading your comments, i checked my EOI account and found similar correspondence. Very unusual as i have already lodge visa application, upload all documents including form 1221 & 80, and have conduct the medical examination. Kindly share what actions you have taken in this regard.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

dear blah,,, it is from date of lodging visa...


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

kami_71 said:


> Hi Guy,
> 
> After reading your comments, i checked my EOI account and found similar correspondence. Very unusual as i have already lodge visa application, upload all documents including form 1221 & 80, and have conduct the medical examination. Kindly share what actions you have taken in this regard.


I took no action, just waited for the status to change. My agent lodged my application on 25th June, only on 29th June the EOI status was changed to LODGED and only then does system not generate any more warning email regarding the imminent expiration of EOI. So do not worry.


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi and good luck to all you May Visa applicants

With 70 points I am hopeful (famous last words) for an invite in the August 2015 round. I have all my documents ready to upload, with only my medicals to arrange.

I would be grateful for any advice on the next stages of the process, after the EOI invite...

1. Is the application process simply a case of providing evidence to support your EOI, or is it quite an involved process ?

2. Do you only get a CO assigned once all documents are uploaded and you have paid your Visa fee ?

3. other than getting documents certified, is there any thing I should be doing to prepare myself for the stage beyond the invite ?

Thanks all...


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

Pommie said:


> Hi and good luck to all you May Visa applicants
> 
> With 70 points I am hopeful (famous last words) for an invite in the August 2015 round. I have all my documents ready to upload, with only my medicals to arrange.
> 
> ...





1. You have to provide all the document proof or which you have claimed points. Plus, if required then CO will ask for form80 and form1221 (not necessary).

2. Yes.

3. Certified documents are not required. Just color scan it and upload it. If the originals are in black and white then only get a certified copy of it and then upload the same.....


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

ice_cool said:


> 1. You have to provide all the document proof or which you have claimed points. Plus, if required then CO will ask for form80 and form1221 (not necessary).
> 
> 2. Yes.
> 
> 3. Certified documents are not required. Just color scan it and upload it. If the originals are in black and white then only get a certified copy of it and then upload the same.....




Thanks Ice_Cool

roughly how long after lodging do many people get an CO assigned and then a visa grant ?


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

Pommie said:


> Thanks Ice_Cool
> 
> roughly how long after lodging do many people get an CO assigned and then a visa grant ?


It takes almost 45 to 60 days to get your first correspondence, if they require any extra document from you such as medicals, pcc and form80/1221, if not frontloaded.

If everything is frontloaded then there are chances of direct grants. Again it would be in b/w 50 - 75 days.

Anyhow, they have SLA to complete each application within 90 days. So expect your result max by 90 days or min by 60 to 70 days from the date of application submitted.


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

ice_cool said:


> It takes almost 45 to 60 days to get your first correspondence, if they require any extra document from you such as medicals, pcc and form80/1221, if not frontloaded.
> 
> If everything is frontloaded then there are chances of direct grants. Again it would be in b/w 50 - 75 days.
> 
> Anyhow, they have SLA to complete each application within 90 days. So expect your result max by 90 days or min by 60 to 70 days from the date of application submitted.



Thanks Ice_cool - great feedback...


----------



## wkhan (Jul 11, 2015)

kami_71 said:


> Hi Guy,
> 
> After reading your comments, i checked my EOI account and found similar correspondence. Very unusual as i have already lodge visa application, upload all documents including form 1221 & 80, and have conduct the medical examination. Kindly share what actions you have taken in this regard.


I tried calling them on the number mentioned in lodgement acknowledge receipt 3-4 times and waited for operator for around 10-15 min but of no use.


----------



## wkhan (Jul 11, 2015)

Laxie said:


> I took no action, just waited for the status to change. My agent lodged my application on 25th June, only on 29th June the EOI status was changed to LODGED and only then does system not generate any more warning email regarding the imminent expiration of EOI. So do not worry.


I lodged on 20th June and received warning mail yesterday.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi everyone who applied/lodged visa in may last week....

Let's hope and pray that we get some great news awaiting this week...

Amit


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Did any body tried calling dibp today?? 

Sent from my D2202 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Received my grant today ..Thanks everyone who helped me in the process..

My time line : Lodged 19th May 190 NSW
Grant : July 13th.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Congrats Ajith and best of luck for future..... Did you called them?

Sent from my D2202 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ajith said:


> Received my grant today ..Thanks everyone who helped me in the process..
> 
> My time line : Lodged 19th May 190 NSW
> Grant : July 13th.


Awesome man congrats . Can you share with us whether did you front load form 80 and 1221 , on-shore or offshore and how many points your claiming for work.Thanks


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Awesome man congrats . Can you share with us whether did you front load form 80 and 1221 , on-shore or offshore and how many points your claiming for work.Thanks


Many Congratulations Ajith


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

raman15091987 said:


> Congrats Ajith and best of luck for future..... Did you called them?
> 
> Sent from my D2202 using Tapatalk


Yes, I called them as it is close to 2 months I lodged my application..I front loaded everything..The status was Application Received till yesterday.. I got a grant after the call ..


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

apatnia said:


> Many Congratulations Ajith


Thank you good luck with your Visa


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Ajith said:


> Yes, I called them as it is close to 2 months I lodged my application..I front loaded everything..The status was Application Received till yesterday.. I got a grant after the call ..


Than you sir for your reply..... Even i lodged my application on 19 may and thinking of calling in couple of days... Even am not aware if am assigned with co or not..


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Ajith said:


> Yes, I called them as it is close to 2 months I lodged my application..I front loaded everything..The status was Application Received till yesterday.. I got a grant after the call ..


Congratulations Ajith!!


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

andrew64 said:


> Awesome man congrats . Can you share with us whether did you front load form 80 and 1221 , on-shore or offshore and how many points your claiming for work.Thanks


I didn't upload FORM 80 but kept ready if they ask..They will not ask for FORM 80 unless if you are from a high risk country or traveled to many countries.I am in Australia for the last 2 years as a student and I am not claiming any points for work experience..The more points you claim for work the more documents you need to support your experience..Hope this helps.

Regards
Ajith


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Ajith said:


> I didn't upload FORM 80 but kept ready if they ask..They will not ask for FORM 80 unless if you are from a high risk country or traveled to many countries.I am in Australia for the last 2 years as a student and I am not claiming any points for work experience..The more points you claim for work the more documents you need to support your experience..Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards
> Ajith


Ok... Thats great information... As i didnt uploaded form 80 and neither claimed any point for work experience and did my masters from New Zealand.. Bt my worry is regarding co... Am not aware if my case is halted or under processing. This is killing me


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

raman15091987 said:


> Ok... Thats great information... As i didnt uploaded form 80 and neither claimed any point for work experience and did my masters from New Zealand.. Bt my worry is regarding co... Am not aware if my case is halted or under processing. This is killing me



Australian Immigration has a little bias towards people who study in Australia or already worked here..You shouldn't be having any problem provided if you are able to claim points genuinely..


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Ajith said:


> Australian Immigration has a little bias towards people who study in Australia or already worked here..You shouldn't be having any problem provided if you are able to claim points genuinely..


Ofcourse sir am claiming every point genuinely.. But my concern is regarding assigning of co...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ajith said:


> I didn't upload FORM 80 but kept ready if they ask..They will not ask for FORM 80 unless if you are from a high risk country or traveled to many countries.I am in Australia for the last 2 years as a student and I am not claiming any points for work experience..The more points you claim for work the more documents you need to support your experience..Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards
> Ajith


thanks ajith however did you upload documents that you were sent to assessment body eventhough you are not claiming points


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

Ajith said:


> Received my grant today ..Thanks everyone who helped me in the process..
> 
> My time line : Lodged 19th May 190 NSW
> Grant : July 13th.


Congratulations! 

Quick question, were you already allocated a CO before you called? 

Thanks!


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

Ajith said:


> Yes, I called them as it is close to 2 months I lodged my application..I front loaded everything..The status was Application Received till yesterday.. I got a grant after the call ..


Congratulations mate..


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Anyone else got grant today? Please update 😊


----------



## reza.soltani (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Mates,

any idea whether they have started processing cases lodged after 20th May?

I lodged visa 190 on 25th May and still waiting for CO.

Regards


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

andrew64 said:


> thanks ajith however did you upload documents that you were sent to assessment body eventhough you are not claiming points


Yes,I uploaded everything I submitted to ACS and also submitted tax returns from my previous employers in India.


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

raman15091987 said:


> Ok... Thats great information... As i didnt uploaded form 80 and neither claimed any point for work experience and did my masters from New Zealand.. Bt my worry is regarding co... Am not aware if my case is halted or under processing. This is killing me



As I said before...The processing time is different from person to person ..If some one is already in Australia their outcome can be quick when compared to some one applying from offshore

You can call them and check if you are assigned a case officer but I recommend not to call them with in 45 days after lodging the application.


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

NewsWatch said:


> Congratulations mate..


Thank you


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Ajith said:


> As I said before...The processing time is different from person to person ..If some one is already in Australia their outcome can be quick when compared to some one applying from offshore
> 
> You can call them and check if you are assigned a case officer but I recommend not to call them with in 45 days after lodging the application.


Sir i lodged my visa on 19 may and it is more than 50 days now.. Due to this only i was worried if am assigned with co or not


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*grant*

anyone called today and got the positive reply


----------



## Majidmay27 (Jul 3, 2015)

I think all the late May applicants still waiting on CO assigned or grant


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

Called today and was advised that my application is still for CO allocation.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

I lodge my file on 12 may 2015 co assign 11 June 2015 still waiting for grant. Any comment heartly appreciated


----------



## Majidmay27 (Jul 3, 2015)

enylagan said:


> Called today and was advised that my application is still for CO allocation.


Did they mention any time frame? Thanks


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

enylagan said:


> Called today and was advised that my application is still for CO allocation.


when did you apply mate


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

tusharbapu87 said:


> I lodge my file on 12 may 2015 co assign 11 June 2015 still waiting for grant. Any comment heartly appreciated


Call them. I think you will get grant soon.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

enylagan said:


> Called today and was advised that my application is still for CO allocation.


Hi enylagan

What's your DATETIME of visa lodge. ? 

A MIT


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

No time frame given. Lodged visa may 27.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

I called today and was informed that CO has been assigned. However, application has not been assessed by CO.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I called today and was informed that CO has been assigned. However, application has not been assessed by CO.


that means co has been assigned only few days ago....


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I called today and was informed that CO has been assigned. However, application has not been assessed by CO.


That's good mate.. I submitted on 22/5 too... hopefully will get something rolling so soon.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

ZMS said:


> That's good mate.. I submitted on 22/5 too... hopefully will get something rolling so soon.


sir can you please share your timeline.....


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

Check the visa tracking file visa 190


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Ajith,

Please share the number onto which you made the call. I've been trying since morning, no one is picking that up.

Thanks



Ajith said:


> Australian Immigration has a little bias towards people who study in Australia or already worked here..You shouldn't be having any problem provided if you are able to claim points genuinely..


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

Has anyone called today? I called last Thursday and was asked to wait, and it just kills me to keep waiting... Don't want to piss the lady off......................


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> sir can you please share your timeline.....


Visa 190 onshore

IELTS: 7.5/8.5/7.5/7.0
Engineers Australia Applied: 30/1/2015
Engineers Australia Approved: 22/4/2015
ACT Sponsorship Applied : 22/4/2015
Inviation: 7/5/2015
Application lodged: 22/5/2015
PCC completed and upladed 11/6/2015
Medicals 15/5/2015
CO: ??
Grant: ??


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

ZMS said:


> Visa 190 onshore
> 
> IELTS: 7.5/8.5/7.5/7.0
> Engineers Australia Applied: 30/1/2015
> ...


did she mention anything about the CO allocation , did you upload form 80/1221 up front


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> did she mention anything about the CO allocation , did you upload form 80/1221 up front


No mate! She said it souldn't take too long to get a CO. I uploaded form 80 for me and my wife, and form 1221 only for my wife. Waiting is the buzz word now.......


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

ZMS said:


> Visa 190 onshore
> 
> IELTS: 7.5/8.5/7.5/7.0
> Engineers Australia Applied: 30/1/2015
> ...


I called up yesterday (at 3:45 pm AEST) and the lady told me that a CO has been assigned and he did not assess my documents yet. Once it is done they will get back to me. Upon asking how much time will it take. She said I will hear from them very soon.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I called up yesterday (at 3:45 pm AEST) and the lady told me that a CO has been assigned and he did not assess my documents yet. Once it is done they will get back to me. Upon asking how much time will it take. She said I will hear from them very soon.


Hi

What number you called. ? 

Amit


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> What number you called. ?
> 
> Amit


 I called on 0061731367000


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear Friends, 

I am happy to share the good news with all. Yes, we (self, spouse + 2 children) have been given a direct grant this morning. 

We are an offshore applicant. 

Our timelines are: 

Skill Assessment - 2nd March '2015
PTE - 14th March '2015 (L -71, R - 76, S - 85, W - 68) 
EOI - 19th March '2015
Invite - 10th April '2015
State Nomination - SA - 10th April '2015
PCC - 28th April '2015
VISA - 190 (SA)
VISA Lodged - 26th May '2015
Medical - 30th May '2015
Direct Grant - 14th July '2015

:amen
::clap2::clap2::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::hippie::first::first::first::first::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Congrats fla081828.....

Sent from my D2202 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello people,

I have lodged the VISA through an agent. If I want to call them, what all information should I have handy? I am thinking of calling them up later this week.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

Archana.r said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I have lodged the VISA through an agent. If I want to call them, what all information should I have handy? I am thinking of calling them up later this week.


While calling them make sure you have your Transaction reference Number (TRN), Name Date of Birth and Passport Number handy.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! All the best for the next steps!!!!!!!!!!

Did you called DIBP to check the status?





fla081828 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am happy to share the good news with all. Yes, we (self, spouse + 2 children) have been given a direct grant this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

dineshngct said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! All the best for the next steps!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you called DIBP to check the status?


I called just a while ago as I also lodged on 26th may but the guy tells me that my application has not moved since then. And no Co assigned yet.

Wonder how they pick applications.?


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

dineshngct said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! All the best for the next steps!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you called DIBP to check the status?


Hi Dinesh, 

I was getting a little impatient as no CO was allocated... so I called them last week and they asked me to wait :juggle:

I believe it is better if you call them once... atleast you will be happy that someone has looked into your profile. If you are lucky you will get a grant the same day... if not in a week  

All the best to you mate. 

Regards,
Maria


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations! All the best!



fla081828 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am happy to share the good news with all. Yes, we (self, spouse + 2 children) have been given a direct grant this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

apatnia said:


> I called just a while ago as I also lodged on 26th may but the guy tells me that my application has not moved since then. And no Co assigned yet.
> 
> Wonder how they pick applications.?


were they pissed off ? when we call again


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

Great! Thank you. Is that all they ask for?



mhdnajamuddin said:


> While calling them make sure you have your Transaction reference Number (TRN), Name Date of Birth and Passport Number handy.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

Archana.r said:


> Great! Thank you. Is that all they ask for?


Yes


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

Archana.r said:


> Great! Thank you. Is that all they ask for?


 yes... that is all they ask.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> were they pissed off ? when we call again


One thing for sure that the guy knew that I called on 6th July as well. So they do keep track of how many times we call them.


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

apatnia said:


> One thing for sure that the guy knew that I called on 6th July as well. So they do keep track of how many times we call them.



This is nice to know because I always wondered whether they kept track of how many times we are calling them or not ..!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

sunilkchopra said:


> This is nice to know because I always wondered whether they kept track of how many times we are calling them or not ..!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I don't know is... do they get pissed that this gentlemen called 3 times so let me delay his application


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

May be instead of calling again and again, we can send mail to their email id to check the status. What you guys think?



apatnia said:


> What I don't know is... do they get pissed that this gentlemen called 3 times so let me delay his application


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

fla081828 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am happy to share the good news with all. Yes, we (self, spouse + 2 children) have been given a direct grant this morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! Applied a day after you.. Its like waiting for a baby to come out


----------



## tsingh (Apr 4, 2015)

I got grant today,

thanks guys for your kind replies and best of luck for your journey.


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

enylagan said:


> Congratulations!!! Applied a day after you.. Its like waiting for a baby to come out


All the best mate.... it will be your turn tomorrow :eyebrows:


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

tsingh said:


> I got grant today,
> 
> thanks guys for your kind replies and best of luck for your journey.


congrats mate...... best of luck for future


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

just now I checked my immiaccount ( as access is provided by agent a few minutes ago)... in my account it is shown that "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required"
and others sections are written as processing on right top


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

tsingh said:


> I got grant today, thanks guys for your kind replies and best of luck for your journey.


Congratulations. Please post your timelines.


----------



## tsingh (Apr 4, 2015)

I applied on 21 may
Today i called them in morning and they told me no CO yet, later they asked for PCC, after uploading i called them and received grant in 15 mins


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

hello guys 
i lodged my application on 5th may 2015... still waiting for allocation of CO.. I have uploaded all the documents.. PCC uploaded... only medical is pending.. my visa category is 489 family sponsered..


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

tsingh said:


> I applied on 21 may
> Today i called them in morning and they told me no CO yet, later they asked for PCC, after uploading i called them and received grant in 15 mins


Congrats, which number did you call? I tried the onshore number and all I get is a voicemail saying please dont call us.


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

tankit said:


> hello guys
> i lodged my application on 5th may 2015... still waiting for allocation of CO.. I have uploaded all the documents.. PCC uploaded... only medical is pending.. my visa category is 489 family sponsered..


Hi Tankit, I think 489 has less priority over 189 and 190, better check the website for SLA.


----------



## ram.indtoaus (Oct 6, 2014)

*Grant*

Got the grant today for me and spouse...    
All the Best for everyone else who are waiting.

Fyi...
Visa Timeline
Subclass 190 NSW (261312) - 60 Points
Visa Lodge Date - 27/05/2015
PCC - 01/06/2015
Medicals - 12/06/2015
Grant Date - 14/07/2015


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

ram.indtoaus said:


> Got the grant today for me and spouse...
> All the Best for everyone else who are waiting.
> 
> Fyi...
> ...


Congrats mate and best of luck for future


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

This waiting time kill me 
Visa lodge 12 may
Co assign 11 June
Medical PCC 1 July
Visa grant ????
???????


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

ram.indtoaus said:


> Got the grant today for me and spouse...
> All the Best for everyone else who are waiting.
> 
> Fyi...
> ...


Congratulations buddy and good luck for future


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

GREAT DAY TODAY..........

Received 3 grant letters (me,spouse,child) for 489 subclass at 10:00am.
No call. No mail. Direct grant.....

Thanks Jeetan & Expetiate for guiding me regarding Form1023.

All the Best to all of you....


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

tusharbapu87 said:


> This waiting time kill me
> Visa lodge 12 may
> Co assign 11 June
> Medical PCC 1 July
> ...


Bro why are you so pissed off?
You just crossed 60 days now you may get anytime soon


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> tusharbapu87 said:
> 
> 
> > This waiting time kill me
> ...


U r right but yet its very tough for me to pass next day. 1 day seem like a month


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

tusharbapu87 said:


> U r right but yet its very tough for me to pass next day. 1 day seem like a month


Yes you are right..nobody can understand this waiting pain better than me
Lodged on 25 march and still waiting....some never ending routine checks going on


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> tusharbapu87 said:
> 
> 
> > U r right but yet its very tough for me to pass next day. 1 day seem like a month
> ...


Do u call DIBP
If yes what they answered


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

ram.indtoaus said:


> Got the grant today for me and spouse...
> All the Best for everyone else who are waiting.
> 
> Fyi...
> ...


congrats buddy are you on-shore and did u front load form 80 and 1221


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> GREAT DAY TODAY.......... Received 3 grant letters (me,spouse,child) for 489 subclass at 10:00am. No call. No mail. Direct grant..... Thanks Jeetan & Expetiate for guiding me regarding Form1023. All the Best to all of you....


Congratulations Jagjeet. Your timelines please 😊


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Do u call DIBP
> If yes what they answered


Yes I did call on 3 july and they said no more documents required but my application is under some routine checks and they will get back to me soon...the last i have heard from them


----------



## ram.indtoaus (Oct 6, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> congrats buddy are you on-shore and did u front load form 80 and 1221


Thanks...
Offshore,front loaded form 80 only.


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

jagjeetsingh507 said:


> GREAT DAY TODAY..........
> 
> Received 3 grant letters (me,spouse,child) for 489 subclass at 10:00am.
> No call. No mail. Direct grant.....
> ...


Congratulations Jagjeet!!


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so much worried. 
Lodged my visa on 26th May 2015 (NSW SS Subclass 190). 
All docs front uploaded including PCC and MED. (not form80)
No news abt CO allocation and no news of application status or grant what so ever. 
this wait so much like a hell... Other ppl in the forum who applied on the same date have got grants.
Dono whats stopping for me :-( getting frustrated by the day!!!!!!!!
had called Immi last week. Thy said call back in 2 weeks as no CO alloted.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

nishantpatil said:


> I am so much worried.
> Lodged my visa on 26th May 2015 (NSW SS Subclass 190).
> All docs front uploaded including PCC and MED. (not form80)
> No news abt CO allocation and no news of application status or grant what so ever.
> ...


i think they are giving out on shore did you call then


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

nishantpatil said:


> I am so much worried.
> Lodged my visa on 26th May 2015 (NSW SS Subclass 190).
> All docs front uploaded including PCC and MED. (not form80)
> No news abt CO allocation and no news of application status or grant what so ever.
> ...


Nishant 

Same here buddy....your dates match mine....

How much work experience yu are claiming.? May be that's what is taking time in our case 
AMIT


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello guys

with the grace of God and well wishes of fellow members, I have got grant today...
I would like to thank all the forum members who were always there to help me n answer my queries patiently...


----------



## orangechan (Jul 14, 2015)

hi mate,
would you like to share the phone number you called~~I am on the same boat


----------



## orangechan (Jul 14, 2015)

nishantpatil said:


> I am so much worried.
> Lodged my visa on 26th May 2015 (NSW SS Subclass 190).
> All docs front uploaded including PCC and MED. (not form80)
> No news abt CO allocation and no news of application status or grant what so ever.
> ...


hi mate,
would you like to share the phone number you called~~I am on the same boat


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

suresh_11in said:


> Hello guys
> 
> with the grace of God and well wishes of fellow members, I have got grant today...
> I would like to thank all the forum members who were always there to help me n answer my queries patiently...


Congratulations suresh


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

suresh_11in said:


> Hello guys
> 
> with the grace of God and well wishes of fellow members, I have got grant today...
> I would like to thank all the forum members who were always there to help me n answer my queries patiently...


Congrats mate and best of luck for future...

Sent from my D2202 using Tapatalk


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

thanks gurinderjit


----------



## reza.soltani (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Mates,

I got Email from CO to submit PCC and Medical today. hopefully i will submit all by end of next week.

I lodged visa 190 on 26-May-2015 

Regards.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

reza.soltani said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I got Email from CO to submit PCC and Medical today. hopefully i will submit all by end of next week.
> 
> ...


Best of luck mate...


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

raman15091987 said:


> Congrats mate and best of luck for future...
> 
> Sent from my D2202 using Tapatalk


thanx raman...wishing everybdy get their grants soon


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

suresh_11in said:


> Hello guys with the grace of God and well wishes of fellow members, I have got grant today... I would like to thank all the forum members who were always there to help me n answer my queries patiently...


Congratulations Suresh. Please share your timelines.


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

rajusharma said:


> Congratulations Suresh. Please share your timelines.


thanks raju....plz see my signature for timelines


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

suresh_11in said:


> thanks raju....plz see my signature for timelines


Sir can you please share your subclass....


----------



## sach2k2 (May 15, 2015)

Any mechanical engineer who has submitted application in May and got a grant?????


----------



## binu26 (Dec 13, 2014)

tankit said:


> hello guys
> i lodged my application on 5th may 2015... still waiting for allocation of CO.. I have uploaded all the documents.. PCC uploaded... only medical is pending.. my visa category is 489 family sponsered..


Hi tankit I applied on 30th Apr called them twice and the said my file has not been allocated and I should wait. Please let me know if you hear anything


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

raman15091987 said:


> Sir can you please share your subclass....


hi raman....plz see my signature for visa subclass.. I have updated my signature.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

suresh_11in said:


> hi raman....plz see my signature for visa subclass.. I have updated my signature.


Thankyou sir...


----------



## ram.indtoaus (Oct 6, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> 
> lane::lalala::cheer2:​



Thanks a lot Jeeten..
All the Best


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

true ... i would second it.... the wait time is the most difficult in entire journey....


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

Am I the only one who thisnk IT applicants are fast tracked?


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

I called DBIP an hour before to enquire the status of application which has been lodgecon 8th Jun, the person who picked the phone asked me from where i got this number... Because this number is for those whom CO has been assigned and they want to communicate with them. He advised me to wait as CO has not been assign to it and may take time to first assessment of application...... 

+6173136700 is a number where i called. Is something wrong to call??, 
Any comments Seniors??


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

qimtiaz said:


> I called DBIP an hour before to enquire the status of application which has been lodgecon 8th Jun, the person who picked the phone asked me from where i got this number... Because this number is for those whom CO has been assigned and they want to communicate with them. He advised me to wait as CO has not been assign to it and may take time to first assessment of application......
> 
> +6173136700 is a number where i called. Is something wrong to call??,
> Any comments Seniors??


when did you lodge the visa buddy .


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> I called DBIP an hour before to enquire the status of application which has been lodgecon 8th Jun, the person who picked the phone asked me from where i got this number... Because this number is for those whom CO has been assigned and they want to communicate with them. He advised me to wait as CO has not been assign to it and may take time to first assessment of application......
> 
> +6173136700 is a number where i called. Is something wrong to call??,
> Any comments Seniors??


Calling DIBP is not wrong but you should refrain calling if your application has still not reached the age of 90 days from the date of application submitted. 

Be patient and atleast give them the space of 90 days by which they almost finalize majority of cases. If they cross 90 days then it is better to call and inquire about your application.


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

I think its to early to ask for status on a direct line, if you do not have a genuine query.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

NewsWatch said:


> I think its to early to ask for status on a direct line, if you do not have a genuine query.


hi buddy are you an on-shore applicant , did you front load form 80 .


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> hi buddy are you an on-shore applicant , did you front load form 80 .


I am an onshore applicant, I have just kept the form ready.
CO hasnt asked for it though.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

NewsWatch said:


> I am an onshore applicant, I have just kept the form ready.
> CO hasnt asked for it though.


After CO assigned will some of the documents no needed will change from recommended to no required ?


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

I' like to advise that we received the visa grant just a few minutes ago! Thank you for all those who posted very useful information in this forum. It was a great help in our journey. Good luck to those who are still waiting. I'm sure the golden ticket will be with you soon.

Eric

--------------------
ANZCO : 351311 - Chef
17/03/15 - Applied for Victoria State Sponsorship 
20/04/15 - Received State Sponsorship from Victoria
07/05/15 - Medical done 
26/05/15 - EOI in SkillSelect (65 points)
27/05/15 - Lodged Visa Application 
29/05/15 - Uploaded PCC, IELTS (Proficient English), Form 80, Form 1221, Meds
18/06/15 - Uploaded PTE-A (Superior English)
24/06/15 - Uploaded Partner Skills Assessment
27/07/15 - Visa Grant


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

enylagan said:


> I' like to advise that we received the visa grant just a few minutes ago! Thank you for all those who posted very useful information in this forum. It was a great help in our journey. Good luck to those who are still waiting. I'm sure the golden ticket will be with you soon.
> 
> Eric
> 
> ...


Hi enylagan 

Many many congratulations. ..good days are ahead.

Amit


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

enylagan said:


> I' like to advise that we received the visa grant just a few minutes ago! Thank you for all those who posted very useful information in this forum. It was a great help in our journey. Good luck to those who are still waiting. I'm sure the golden ticket will be with you soon.
> 
> Eric
> 
> ...


Awesome man , are you on shore . Did CO contacted you all the away on different documents


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

enylagan said:


> I' like to advise that we received the visa grant just a few minutes ago! Thank you for all those who posted very useful information in this forum. It was a great help in our journey. Good luck to those who are still waiting. I'm sure the golden ticket will be with you soon.
> 
> Eric
> 
> ...


Congrats mate and best of luck for future....


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Awesome man , are you on shore . Did CO contacted you all the away on different documents


Thanks!! We got a direct grant but I called last Monday, July 13. The person we talked to said we have not been allocated a CO. When asked timelines she declined to commit anything. I think that's a standard reply but I do think that calling hastens the application of those who call.


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Awesome man , are you on shore . Did CO contacted you all the away on different documents


By the way, yes we are onshore.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

enylagan said:


> Thanks!! We got a direct grant but I called last Monday, July 13. The person we talked to said we have not been allocated a CO. When asked timelines she declined to commit anything. I think that's a standard reply but I do think that calling hastens the application of those who call.


Mate enylagan,

Your Grant date in your signature states 27/07/2015, i think it needs to be 15/07/2015...just noticed....

anyways, could be a typo 

Amit


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*
> 
> 
> 
> :lalala:lane::lalala:​


thanks a lot Jeeten....n all the best to u


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

enylagan said:


> I' like to advise that we received the visa grant just a few minutes ago! Thank you for all those who posted very useful information in this forum. It was a great help in our journey. Good luck to those who are still waiting. I'm sure the golden ticket will be with you soon.
> 
> Eric
> 
> ...




Congratulations mate


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello! Which number should I call to check on my status. I do not have a CO assigned as yet. 
And I have applied through an agent, so do not have an immi account either.


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes its a typo. Thanks I'll change it in a bit.


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Any grants today? Please update.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

How does one come to know which GSM team to call? I mean I do not know whom my application is allocated to?
Can somebody provide me the phone contact details please?


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Mate enylagan,
> 
> Your Grant date in your signature states 27/07/2015, i think it needs to be 15/07/2015...just noticed....
> 
> ...



You missed the clue...He has come from future using time machine.... ha ha ha or may be he can also predict our future as well...


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> How does one come to know which GSM team to call? I mean I do not know whom my application is allocated to?
> Can somebody provide me the phone contact details please?



You can just call and they will let you know


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Sunil, which number to call?



sunilkchopra said:


> You can just call and they will let you know


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> How does one come to know which GSM team to call? I mean I do not know whom my application is allocated to?
> Can somebody provide me the phone contact details please?


+61731367000
Call on this number


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

archana.r said:


> hi sunil, which number to call?


+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*call or email*

guys is email better than calling ? and how fast will they respond .


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> +61 7 3136 7000


This number takes me to voicemail saying something which I am unable to comprehend...
Just heard she saying '1st August 2015', dunno what.

and then the line hung up on me.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> guys is email better than calling ? and how fast will they respond .


You are absolutely right


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> This number takes me to voicemail saying something which I am unable to comprehend...
> Just heard she saying '1st August 2015', dunno what.
> 
> and then the line hung up on me.


Sir you need to call again and again and again..... Even 10-15 times


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> This number takes me to voicemail saying something which I am unable to comprehend...
> Just heard she saying '1st August 2015', dunno what.
> 
> and then the line hung up on me.


once you call you will hear a recording, After the recording, either the phone rings and someone pics up the call or mostly it is engaged and disconnected


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> guys is email better than calling ? and how fast will they respond .


I would suggest you to call instead of mailing
Usually they reply to mails within 7 working days but in some cases they have not replied even after 7 days


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> This number takes me to voicemail saying something which I am unable to comprehend...
> Just heard she saying '1st August 2015', dunno what.
> 
> and then the line hung up on me.


It is a recorded message that"they look to finalize most cases by 1 August but if your case is not finalized by 1 August you may contact them on [email protected]
You have to call number of times to get through this message


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Yasheshi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been asked to do medical on 21st June. I have done my medial on 6th July and I can see that Medical examination has been submitted to DIBP on 7th July. In immi account it is still showing information requested on 1st page. I have attached medical history information sheet. Should I click on "request complete" button to confirm that I have submitted and its ready for assessment or should I call them and check that do they need any more documents? I am anxious as it will be almost a month after my CO has been allocated


Hi,

yes you should click on req complete butoon


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

First of all, congratulations to all of those who got their grants recently!

I applied our visa on the 25th of May and the CO just contacted me yesterday requesting two documents, Form 80 and the Character Check for HK (PCC). This changed the status of our application from "Application received" to "Information requested".

I have some questions regarding the Character Check as I am based in HK and we have different procedure in obtaining this requirement. First of all, we need a request letter from the DIBP for us to request the PCC. Fortunately, the CO gave this to us right away upon his first correspondence. So now that we have applied this PCC in HK Police, they said they will send the PCC directly to the CO in Australia and we will not have a copy of it.

So here are my questions:

1. How will I know if the CO has received it, additionally, how will I know when to press the "Request Complete" button in the ImmiAccount to inform the CO that it is ready for assessment again. My assumption is the "Character, Evidence of" status will changed from "Requested" to "Received" when he received it. Anybody had this case?

2. Based on other cases where additional info were requested, how long does it usually takes to finalize the case from the day you inform the CO (thru the "Request Complete" button) to the decision day?

Thank you!


----------



## CaptD (Jul 6, 2015)

Me and family got 189 VISA Grant today / 15th July 2015

------------------------------------------
(ANZSCO 231213 - Ship's Master): 
IELTS: 04 Aug 13, 
Applied for Skill Assessment: 22 Sept 13, 
Received Initial Assessment letter: 23 Oct 13, 
AMSA Medicals: 9 Jan 15, 
Cleared COR Oral Exam: 17 Mar 15, 
Received Final Assessment: 20 Mar 15, 
EOI Applied - 08 Apr 15, 
Invited: 08 May 15, 
VISA Applied: 12 May 15, 
Oz Medicals: 26 May 15 & 
VISA Grant: 15 July 15.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

CaptD said:


> Me and family got 189 VISA Grant today / 15th July 2015
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> (ANZSCO 231213 - Ship's Master):
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

CaptD said:


> Me and family got 189 VISA Grant today / 15th July 2015
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> (ANZSCO 231213 - Ship's Master):
> ...


Congrats buddy are you on shor or off shore . Did you front load form 80/122


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

CaptD said:


> Me and family got 189 VISA Grant today / 15th July 2015
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> (ANZSCO 231213 - Ship's Master):
> ...


 Congratulations mate


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

27/7/15 visa grand ?


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

*mr*

Congrats gurinderjit


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

vanabhpbr said:


> 27/7/15 visa grand ?


Correction 15/07/15.


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

sunilkchopra said:


> You missed the clue...He has come from future using time machine.... ha ha ha or may be he can also predict our future as well...


I see good things coming your way Amit and Sunil!


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

enylagan said:


> I see good things coming your way Amit and Sunil!


Thanks enylagan

I am waiting for that day mate

Amit


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> guys need help...
> 
> how can we pay visa fees.
> 
> my CC limit is just INR 2.8lacs. i think VISA fee comes around INR 3.5 lacs. any suggestion?


Almost all have similar concern.

Go for icici forex travel card, just present invite and paasport copy. You should get it.
Other banks asks for visa and air ticket.

Good luck


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Almost all have similar concern.
> 
> Go for icici forex travel card, just present invite and paasport copy. You should get it.
> Other banks asks for visa and air ticket.
> ...


ohh..thanks..what are the currency conversion charges?


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

armanvp said:


> First of all, congratulations to all of those who got their grants recently!
> 
> I applied our visa on the 25th of May and the CO just contacted me yesterday requesting two documents, Form 80 and the Character Check for HK (PCC). This changed the status of our application from "Application received" to "Information requested".
> 
> ...


Exactly same for me. I am planning to mail my CO with evidence of my HK PCC applied (postal mail receipt and delivery status confirmation from postal tracker site only I have which shows delivery address of HK police headquarters- no ack from HK police).


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

armanvp said:


> First of all, congratulations to all of those who got their grants recently!
> 
> I applied our visa on the 25th of May and the CO just contacted me yesterday requesting two documents, Form 80 and the Character Check for HK (PCC). This changed the status of our application from "Application received" to "Information requested".
> 
> ...


Buddy, since you are in HK , can you do a favour. Please find out if any email id where we can inquire about status of HK PCC. If they reply , that will become evidence to send to CO . I could do this for my US and Singapore PCCs as I had their email contacts, but can't find one for HK on their website or on expatforum as the HK PCC cases are far and few.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

farerpark said:


> Buddy, since you are in HK , can you do a favour. Please find out if any email id where we can inquire about status of HK PCC. If they reply , that will become evidence to send to CO . I could do this for my US and Singapore PCCs as I had their email contacts, but can't find one for HK on their website or on expatforum as the HK PCC cases are far and few.


got the email contact : [email protected]


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

farerpark said:


> got the email contact : [email protected]


Looks like your not in HK anymore thats why you applied the HK PCC overseas. However in my case, I was able to apply locally and they gave me a receipt which they told me can be used as an evidence for my application. They also gave me a number which I can call to check if they have already sent my PCC to my case officer.

They gave me this number to check the status, perhaps you could try to call here to see if they have received it: +852 2860 6557


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks mate. I will surely do


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Granted today guys....
called IMMI in the morning. Got golden mail in 3 hrs


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

nishantpatil said:


> Granted today guys....
> called IMMI in the morning. Got golden mail in 3 hrs


Was this the first time you called or have you tried calling earlier as well...?


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

I think 189, 190 and 489 ss are getting grant.... 489 fs are not getting any grant....


----------



## jaiboy (Jul 9, 2015)

exactly me doing the same.

visa file date is may 30.







fla081828 said:


> :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: I am in the same boat as you are. my dreams are only of CO's / grants & expat forum :noidea::noidea::noidea:
> 
> I dream about grant.... wake up with a hope of receiving grant and go to sleep hoping of receiving the mail the following day. :juggle::juggle::juggle:
> 
> ...


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

jaiboy said:


> exactly me doing the same.
> 
> visa file date is may 30.


Every body is going through same phase... Hope every thing goes fine...

Sent from my D2202 using Tapatalk


----------



## r.ad.sa (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi guys,
First of all, congrats for all the grants  I am happy for all of you.

Secondly, I applied for Visa 190 (SA sponsorship); my agent lodged the application on 5 May. They requested the medical exams and police check in the first week in June, and I made them almost on 14 May. Since then nothing happened. I could know that my case has been assigned to "GSM Brisbane" team. Would I ask my agent to call the case team now? Or it is still early?

Note: I told the panel doctor in my medical examination that I have had Hep C and I was well treated and they took my medical reports and sent them. Do you think this may delay the case? They didn't ask for any further details since then. My agent told me that my medical status is: "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required"
Any one has any idea about my current status?

Thank you all
--------------------------------------------------------------
SA Invitation: 7 March 2015
Application Lodge: 5 May 2015
Medicals & PCC: 14 June 2015
Visa Grant: ???


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

sunilkchopra said:


> Was this the first time you called or have you tried calling earlier as well...?


He called last week as well Sunil.

I have called 3 times already and I am worried calling them again. I lodged my application same day as Nishant.

Amit


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

r.ad.sa said:


> Hi guys,
> First of all, congrats for all the grants  I am happy for all of you.
> 
> Secondly, I applied for Visa 190 (SA sponsorship); my agent lodged the application on 5 May. They requested the medical exams and police check in the first week in June, and I made them almost on 14 May. Since then nothing happened. I could know that my case has been assigned to "GSM Brisbane" team. Would I ask my agent to call the case team now? Or it is still early?
> ...


Your status means you passed the medical and the next steps for your visa processing can now continue. As for calling, I believe that you or your agent should call Immi since it has been more than 2 months. In my experience, I received the grant 2 days after calling them.


----------



## r.ad.sa (Jul 15, 2015)

enylagan said:


> Your status means you passed the medical and the next steps for your visa processing can now continue. As for calling, I believe that you or your agent should call Immi since it has been more than 2 months. In my experience, I received the grant 2 days after calling them.


Congrats for the grant. 
Thank you I will contact my agent for that. 
Do you think it differs from team to team? my team is "GSM Brisbane", what was yours?


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

sunilkchopra said:


> Was this the first time you called or have you tried calling earlier as well...?


I go my grant in my second call. 
1st call was a week before mate!


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

r.ad.sa said:


> Hi guys,
> First of all, congrats for all the grants  I am happy for all of you.
> 
> Secondly, I applied for Visa 190 (SA sponsorship); my agent lodged the application on 5 May. They requested the medical exams and police check in the first week in June, and I made them almost on 14 May. Since then nothing happened. I could know that my case has been assigned to "GSM Brisbane" team. Would I ask my agent to call the case team now? Or it is still early?
> ...



Ur Medical is done. If the BUPA visa services needed any more reports on health details, thy would mail you directly. If the status is "No action required", this means BUPA Visa services has analyzed and accepted your medical reports. The case will be passed to next available CO. you can always DIAC after a week of this status. You will get grant in 15days like in my case. 
All the best mate. See you soon in AUS.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

nishantpatil said:


> Ur Medical is done. If the BUPA visa services needed any more reports on health details, thy would mail you directly. If the status is "No action required", this means BUPA Visa services has analyzed and accepted your medical reports. The case will be passed to next available CO. you can always DIAC after a week of this status. You will get grant in 15days like in my case.
> All the best mate. See you soon in AUS.



Nishant 

I also lodged on same date as you and called them thrice in last weeks. ..should I call again.? 

Amit


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys, it's really painful. I applied on 22/5/2015 and still haven't got my application assigned to a CO. 

I called yesterday and the guy picked up (wasn't as nice as the lady) told me that. I got really crazy because I have seen people in this forum got grants althou they applied on 26/5 and 30/5 so I expected to at least get my application allocated to a CO. I then asked if they prioritize in terms of the applicant's occupation and he replied positivley. I'm a telecommunications engineers which is on CSOL...


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

apatnia said:


> Nishant
> 
> I also lodged on same date as you and called them thrice in last weeks. ..should I call again.?
> 
> Amit


what was the update they gave on the last call?
on my 1 st call thy said call after 2 weeks. I called 2nd time after a week and got grant. within 3hrs of the call i got it.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

nishantpatil said:


> what was the update they gave on the last call?
> on my 1 st call thy said call after 2 weeks. I called 2nd time after a week and got grant. within 3hrs of the call i got it.


On 3rd call 2 days ago. ..they said so far there's no movement in my application..
Yet.


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

*Visa grant!!!*

Hi everybody,

I had just called the immigration department and I was informed that I have been granted the VISA this morning. I am waiting for my agent to send me the email. Should get it in a couple of hours. Thank God and thank you all for the constant support and extensive information on this forum.


----------



## KP003 (Jun 26, 2015)

Archana.r said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I had just called the immigration department and I was informed that I have been granted the VISA this morning. I am waiting for my agent to send me the email. Should get it in a couple of hours. Thank God and thank you all for the constant support and extensive information on this forum.


Congrats Archana! Did the status in your Immi account change from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalized" ?


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

I have not created an immi account. I lodged the VISA through an agent.


KP003 said:


> Congrats Archana! Did the status in your Immi account change from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalized" ?


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

I Lodged my application on 23 May 2015. Still the status is same : Application Received. 

I have notice people who applied after me are receiving calls / messages from CO. 

Don't know why I m not getting any update? :confused2:


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> I Lodged my application on 23 May 2015. Still the status is same : Application Received.
> 
> I have notice people who applied after me are receiving calls / messages from CO.
> 
> Don't know why I m not getting any update? :confused2:


What's you nominated occupation? I think IT guys are fast tracked.. Mine is telcom engineer, applied on 22/5 ... everything is frozen


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

ZMS said:


> What's you nominated occupation? I think IT guys are fast tracked.. Mine is telcom engineer, applied on 22/5 ... everything is frozen


Mine is 263111 applied on 22nd still no movement on my application.


----------



## RahX (May 4, 2015)

Archana.r said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I had just called the immigration department and I was informed that I have been granted the VISA this morning. I am waiting for my agent to send me the email. Should get it in a couple of hours. Thank God and thank you all for the constant support and extensive information on this forum.


congrats.

I applied on May 31st so I 'm still waiting for some changes on my account.


----------



## jaiboy (Jul 9, 2015)

It is now almost afternoon in Australian time.. anyone got grants? Pl share your information..


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

nishantpatil said:


> what was the update they gave on the last call?
> on my 1 st call thy said call after 2 weeks. I called 2nd time after a week and got grant. within 3hrs of the call i got it.


Congrats buddy . Did you front load form 80 / 1221 also . Are you an offshore applicant.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Archana.r said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I had just called the immigration department and I was informed that I have been granted the VISA this morning. I am waiting for my agent to send me the email. Should get it in a couple of hours. Thank God and thank you all for the constant support and extensive information on this forum.


Congrats buddy . Did you front load form 80 / 1221 also . Are you an offshore applicant.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

ZMS said:


> What's you nominated occupation? I think IT guys are fast tracked.. Mine is telcom engineer, applied on 22/5 ... everything is frozen


I applied under 189 Independent

Mechanical Engineer. This all is really annoying.


----------



## Archana.r (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you!!! . Yes, I am an offshore applicant and had front loaded all the documents including form 80 and 1221.



andrew64 said:


> Congrats buddy . Did you front load form 80 / 1221 also . Are you an offshore applicant.


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys,

A CO from GSM Brisbane has contacted me requesting Medicals, although my family and I undertook these examinations!!! Apparently, I forgot to attach the information sheet from eMedical. I have uploaded them now, and finger crossed I will get a response so soon


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

ZMS said:


> Guys,
> 
> A CO from GSM Brisbane has contacted me requesting Medicals, although my family and I undertook these examinations!!! Apparently, I forgot to attach the information sheet from eMedical. I have uploaded them now, and finger crossed I will get a response so soon


Best of luck mate


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Thanks to Almighty ALLAH, received direct grant today.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

najamgk said:


> Thanks to Almighty ALLAH, received direct grant today.


Congrats sir....


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

najamgk said:


> Thanks to Almighty ALLAH, received direct grant today.


Congratulations Najam.... I am happy for you mate


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Congratulations Najam.... I am happy for you mate


Thank you Najam, wish you good luck as well


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

I would like to thanks everyone on the forum, all you guys were really helpful for all questions I had. Especially Jeeten, thank you very much and good luck to you for a grant soon.


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

ZMS said:


> Guys,
> 
> A CO from GSM Brisbane has contacted me requesting Medicals, although my family and I undertook these examinations!!! Apparently, I forgot to attach the information sheet from eMedical. I have uploaded them now, and finger crossed I will get a response so soon


Hi ZMS,

What is this information sheet? I have completed my medical examination but I didn't upload anything, I thought that all reports will be sent directly to DIBP by panel physician..Please clarify

Thanks


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

mmA1983 said:


> Hi ZMS,
> 
> What is this information sheet? I have completed my medical examination but I didn't upload anything, I thought that all reports will be sent directly to DIBP by panel physician..Please clarify
> 
> Thanks



IF you arranged your medicals AFTER lodging you application, this shouldn't concern you because your HAP was generated during application processing. In my case I arranged medicals BEFORE lodging my application and My Health Declarations generated a particular HAP. Thus DIAC didn't generate the HAP for me and needed this information. That's why I had to upload the information sheet. 

If you need more info let me know.


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

najamgk said:


> thanks to almighty allah, received direct grant today.


congraaaatz....mate all the best


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

armanvp said:


> First of all, congratulations to all of those who got their grants recently!
> 
> I applied our visa on the 25th of May and the CO just contacted me yesterday requesting two documents, Form 80 and the Character Check for HK (PCC). This changed the status of our application from "Application received" to "Information requested".
> 
> ...


You should be able to track the application online. Also call up the department that issues PCC and ask for the courier/post tracking number. That will confirm if the PCC has reached DIBP. It most countries this can be tracked online. If none of these work you may directly contact the CO and enquire if he has received it. Hope that helps
Good luck with you application.


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

enylagan said:


> correction 15/07/15.


congraaatzzz......


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

captd said:


> me and family got 189 visa grant today / 15th july 2015
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> (anzsco 231213 - ship's master):
> ...


congratulations captain..good luck too...:d


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

vanabhpbr said:


> congraaaatz....mate all the best


Thank you dear.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Heartiest congratulations buddy...I wish you have a great life ahead there..



najamgk said:


> Thank you dear.


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

Ansh07 said:


> Heartiest congratulations buddy...I wish you have a great life ahead there..


Thanks Ansh


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

najamgk said:


> Thank you dear.


congrats buddy you nailed it . Are you an on-shore or off-shore applicant , did you call them at any point ?


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Hi Members...

Today i called second time at +61.....7000 number and attendant says that he'll make sure that i receive some kind of response today. Later in the day, below is the response i received. All the documents are front load..including PCC and Medicals along with Form 80 for both applicant and co-applicant

=============================================
Thank you for your phone call on Wednesday and again today. At this stage we are still 

awaiting further instruction regarding your case. If you are required to provide additional 

information to help with this stage I will let you know immediately. 
=============================================

(anzsco 261113 - Systems Analyst): 
PTE-A: 31/01/2015
applied for skill assessment: 12/02/15
Positive ACS Assessment: 20/02/15, 
EOI for NSW Submission : 20/03/15, 
NSW Sponsership Nomination: 03/04/15
NSW Approval : 06/05/15 
PCC : 28/04/15
190 VISA logdged: 12/05/15, 
Medicals : 16/05/15
Aus High Comm Interaction : 29/06/15
visa grant: ?????


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Did he ask for TRN number or your passport details?





social said:


> Hi Members...
> 
> Today i called second time at +61.....7000 number and attendant says that he'll make sure that i receive some kind of response today. Later in the day, below is the response i received. All the documents are front load..including PCC and Medicals along with Form 80 for both applicant and co-applicant
> 
> ...


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

He asked for Application ID. 



ThunderDownUnder said:


> Did he ask for TRN number or your passport details?


----------



## move2Ozjo (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I am currently in the last stage and I have submitted my application for 189 visa on May 22nd. It's going to be close to 2 months now and I still haven't got a case officer assigned. I am really starting to get worried now. I have got my PCC and medicals done and uploaded in the site already. Seniors please can you guide when can I expect a CO to be assigned?

One more concern is that, I have quit my current company and April was my last there. I am not working now and just wondering if that would be something I need to be worried about.

Status shows as application received from May 22nd onwards. Also I read in the forums that the application has to be decision ready in order for the case office to process it soon. Is there an option in the website to make my application as decision ready?

Worried and keeping fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:

Please guide..thAnks..


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

move2Ozjo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently in the last stage and I have submitted my application for 189 visa on May 22nd. It's going to be close to 2 months now and I still haven't got a case officer assigned. I am really starting to get worried now. I have got my PCC and medicals done and uploaded in the site already. Seniors please can you guide when can I expect a CO to be assigned?
> 
> ...


Hi

I don't think application status is an issue. Lot of members whose status did not change and kept like application received for weeks have got direct grant.

What is your job code? 

Please update your signature.

AMIT


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

move2Ozjo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently in the last stage and I have submitted my application for 189 visa on May 22nd. It's going to be close to 2 months now and I still haven't got a case officer assigned. I am really starting to get worried now. I have got my PCC and medicals done and uploaded in the site already. Seniors please can you guide when can I expect a CO to be assigned?
> 
> ...


As read in the forum, applications lodged prior to June are being cleared from July 1st. Some who had a long wait called up DIBP for enquiries and received their grants within hours. Some have also stated that the CO allocated has been on an extended leave. Reasons are many and none properly justified. Either you should be hearing a good news soon or get yourself to call DIBP for a relief 
Good luck


----------



## move2Ozjo (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Amit.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

move2Ozjo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently in the last stage and I have submitted my application for 189 visa on May 22nd. It's going to be close to 2 months now and I still haven't got a case officer assigned. I am really starting to get worried now. I have got my PCC and medicals done and uploaded in the site already. Seniors please can you guide when can I expect a CO to be assigned?
> 
> ...


In my opinion you should inform DIBP that you have quit employment ASAP. What date was mentioned on your experience letter? 
What if CO contacts your employer for employment verification and receives response that there is no employee on record with this name?

Note that the guideline is to inform DIBP of any changes in your key data (job change, address change, etc).

Seniors to advise.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Folks-
wish to inform you that I got my visa grant today.

Few details:
Visa lodged:04-Apr-2015
CO asked for form 80,1221,CV: 18-May-2015
Provided additional docs:30-Jun-2015
Visa grant: 16-Jul-2015

No contact in between. I did not call to enquire, and there was no call made to me. I do not know if employment verification was conducted.

Not sure if the process went so smooth due to agent, or I was just lucky.

Thanks to the forum members who provided valuable inputs from time to time and comfort.

It's a very good feeling to get the grant. The next daunting task will be to secure a job and land in OZ.


----------



## move2Ozjo (Feb 17, 2015)

The message got submitted automatically.. Yes I will update my signature. Need to get the details from my email on the dates. 


Also do you think me not being employed currently would matter?

Thanks
Nina


----------



## WAPharmacist (Jul 13, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think application status is an issue. Lot of members whose status did not change and kept like application received for weeks have got direct grant.
> 
> ...


Really? sounds like the system is not really that useful, if you can't get live updates. Anyway i can't seem to put signatures yet, I applied for the 190 on the 24/5/2015 and front loaded all the documents through an agent. Still waiting. So far 3 people on the 26-27/5/2015 got grants and 2 got contacted. Wonder whether the brisbane or the adelaide one is being pretty quick


----------



## move2Ozjo (Feb 17, 2015)

evangelist said:


> In my opinion you should inform DIBP that you have quit employment ASAP. What date was mentioned on your experience letter?
> What if CO contacts your employer for employment verification and receives response that there is no employee on record with this name?
> 
> Note that the guideline is to inform DIBP of any changes in your key data (job change, address change, etc).
> ...


Well, I have that info filled in my form 80 already and the eligible letter date is also updated in form 80 as per the company letter. I quit in April and submitted my application in may end. So form 80 has that latest details. 

Also I have uploaded my reliving letter of my last company in the documents .


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

move2Ozjo said:


> The message got submitted automatically.. Yes I will update my signature. Need to get the details from my email on the dates.
> 
> 
> Also do you think me not being employed currently would matter?
> ...


The issue is not about you not being employed. It is about the employment points you have claimed, and often DIBP performs an employment verification. Whatever information you have provided on the visa application should match the actuals. 

If you have not claimed employment points, then it may not matter so much (i guess).

Pls wait for response from seniors.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

WAPharmacist said:


> Really? sounds like the system is not really that useful, if you can't get live updates. Anyway i can't seem to put signatures yet, I applied for the 190 on the 24/5/2015 and front loaded all the documents through an agent. Still waiting. So far 3 people on the 26-27/5/2015 got grants and 2 got contacted. Wonder whether the brisbane or the adelaide one is being pretty quick


WAPharmist

That seems the case exactly like mine. .either we got case officers allocated and he went on extended leave or something else.

I am not sure in which order they are picking applications but it did seem earlier this week that some who are onshore got grants first and then followed by a few offshore. .but there does not seem to be a firm logic behind those as well.

Even if you and I called they said usual waiting response but whereas others who called and after that they got direct grants. I am not whinging but just trying to understand how applications are being assessed and decided. 

Amit


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

evangelist said:


> Folks-
> wish to inform you that I got my visa grant today.
> 
> Few details:
> ...


Hi

Huge congratulations on the grant.

Amit


----------



## move2Ozjo (Feb 17, 2015)

Employment points is what is what I gave got after applying from ACS. I don't think that should matter because what I have put in the form 80 I have provided all the relevant documents for that.

Thanks
Nina


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

evangelist said:


> The issue is not about you not being employed. It is about the employment points you have claimed, and often DIBP performs an employment verification. Whatever information you have provided on the visa application should match the actuals.
> 
> If you have not claimed employment points, then it may not matter so much (i guess).
> 
> Pls wait for response from seniors.


you are absolutely right... even I left job on last year September 2014.. had word with my agent regarding this... he said it is not a big deal... but company should cooperate in verification....

even I had word with manager of my company(which I left in September) ... he is ready to help me... and also provided every required document...as HR was also good friend of mine...


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

move2Ozjo said:


> Employment points is what is what I gave got after applying from ACS. I don't think that should matter because what I have put in the form 80 I have provided all the relevant documents for that.
> 
> Thanks
> Nina


Then you have nothing to worry about. Your current employment status should not matter. Just relax .... and maybe, practise yoga.


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Can anyone confirm if "Case Officer" is equal to "Visa Processing Officer"?

thanks


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

anyone got grant in capacity of mechanical engineer ? :juggle:


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

to whom its adddressed?



Blah said:


> buddy whats your timeline ....


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

r.ad.sa said:


> enylagan said:
> 
> 
> > Your status means you passed the medical and the next steps for your visa processing can now continue. As for calling, I believe that you or your agent should call Immi since it has been more than 2 months. In my experience, I received the grant 2 days after calling them.
> ...


Sorry but I'm not sure which team processed my application.


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

social said:


> to whom its adddressed?



my bad bro... i was trying to ask evangelist but later he stated in his post... so i changed my post ... is there any mechanical engineer who got grant lately or he is in awaiting list.... I am mech engr and worried as i have submitted all docs and my application date was april 7th.... however my last doc submitted was on 7th july i.e. pcc :fingerscrossed:


----------



## binu26 (Dec 13, 2014)

move2Ozjo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently in the last stage and I have submitted my application for 189 visa on May 22nd. It's going to be close to 2 months now and I still haven't got a case officer assigned. I am really starting to get worried now. I have got my PCC and medicals done and uploaded in the site already. Seniors please can you guide when can I expect a CO to be assigned?
> 
> ...


Hi move2oz

Are you claiming any work ex points. I quit my job in Feb and unemployed since then due to personal reasons. Getting worried as no co allocation yet.


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

Hello All,

I got the visa grant for me and spouse. A big thanks to everybody for support. All the best.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

NewsWatch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got the visa grant for me and spouse. A big thanks to everybody for support. All the best.


Congrats buddy , are you an on-shore applicant? did you submit form 80 /1221 up front


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

NewsWatch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got the visa grant for me and spouse. A big thanks to everybody for support. All the best.


Hi Newswatch 

Wish you all the best for next steps ahead.

Amit


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Hi Members,

Would appreciate an assisstance to below query.

"Can anyone confirm if "Case Officer" is equal to "Visa Processing Officer"?"

Thanks



social said:


> Can anyone confirm if "Case Officer" is equal to "Visa Processing Officer"?
> 
> thanks


----------



## NewsWatch (May 27, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Congrats buddy , are you an on-shore applicant? did you submit form 80 /1221 up front


They didnt ask for form 80. I am an onshore applicant.


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

congrats NewsWatch.....


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

No Luck


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

social said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Would appreciate an assisstance to below query.
> 
> ...



Yes it is one and the same thing


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

NewsWatch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got the visa grant for me and spouse. A big thanks to everybody for support. All the best.


Congratulations mate


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Blah said:


> my bad bro... i was trying to ask evangelist but later he stated in his post... so i changed my post ... is there any mechanical engineer who got grant lately or he is in awaiting list.... I am mech engr and worried as i have submitted all docs and my application date was april 7th.... however my last doc submitted was on 7th july i.e. pcc :fingerscrossed:


Is CO assigned to your application? Did CO ask for additional documents, or you provided it without them asking for it?
allow them 2 weeks after you submit the last set of documents.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> No Luck


Hi Gagan

When did you lodge your application? 

What is the job code. ? 

Can you please update your signature in the forum? 

Amit


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Hi Gagan
> 
> When did you lodge your application?
> 
> ...



Hi Amit, 

See signature for details


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> See signature for details


Thanks for the update ..

How many points you scored finally mate.?


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys I have a question. If CO isn't assigned yet, and I finish uploading all documents, is there some link I need to click to say that I have uploaded everything. Any idea?


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

PABansod said:


> Hi guys I have a question. If CO isn't assigned yet, and I finish uploading all documents, is there some link I need to click to say that I have uploaded everything. Any idea?


No there is no such link. 

Such a link only appears when CO asks for additional documents , and the after uploading them, you are supposed to click on a button which says something like 'request completed'


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

I applied for 189 on 11th May. Called up on 9th July and was told CO was not assigned yet! Still no contact till date. I have front loaded all documents including PCC and medical. Anybody else in similar situation?!


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys,
I called yesterday to enquire about my application and was told that it's undergoing internal checks. Does this mean it's in the final stage?

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

ZMS said:


> Guys,
> I called yesterday to enquire about my application and was told that it's undergoing internal checks. Does this mean it's in the final stage?
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.


Hi ZMS 

When did you lodge visa? 190 or 189? It seems that next week anytime you may get tour visa grant.

Amit


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi ZMS
> 
> When did you lodge visa? 190 or 189? It seems that next week anytime you may get tour visa grant.
> 
> Amit


22/5, mate!


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

ZMS said:


> 22/5, mate!


Hi ZMS

I can see that you are onshore and have called them a few times. ? 

It looks you might be hearing the good news soon mate.

All the best to you next week and have a great weekend. 

Amit


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

ZMS said:


> Guys,
> I called yesterday to enquire about my application and was told that it's undergoing internal checks. Does this mean it's in the final stage?
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.


hi buddy did you front load form80 /1221 , are you claiming points for work experience ? tks


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> hi buddy did you front load form80 /1221 , are you claiming points for work experience ? tks


Yes and No, respectively.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

ZMS said:


> Guys,
> I called yesterday to enquire about my application and was told that it's undergoing internal checks. Does this mean it's in the final stage?
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.


I do not want to demoralize you but internal checks means documents verification which takes time so it seems you have to wait bit longer for your grant..even some march and april lodgers going through these checks are awaiting grants


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi ZMS
> 
> I can see that you are onshore and have called them a few times. ?
> 
> ...


Yes I have called them around 5 times so far. Except once, all the call attendants were friendly, and they DO keep log of how many and when you called. Anyway, what I did is that I ask about the status of my application, and if they get irritated by me calling many times I say I actually called to ask about this, and come up with a legitimate question like, I may be traveling around next month should I inform DIAC about it, ...etc. Anyway, I only did this once.

I don't think calling once a week would hurt at all. If in doubt, just call.


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I do not want to demoralize you but internal checks means documents verification which takes time so it seems you have to wait bit longer for your grant..even some march and april lodgers going through these checks are awaiting grants


I'm onshore, and I'm not claiming point for work. I only claim points for age, degree IELTS and state nomination. These should be easy to check, I guess..


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

ZMS said:


> I'm onshore, and I'm not claiming point for work. I only claim points for age, degree IELTS and state nomination. These should be easy to check, I guess..


Yes I do think so...Lesser the documents count, easier to check and verify
In your case they must be verifying your educational documents and IELTS but still it will take some time


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

:spit:


singh_gurinderjit said:


> Yes I do think so...Lesser the documents count, easier to check and verify
> In your case they must be verifying your educational documents and IELTS but still it will take some time


Mate you have assigned CO two months ago. Why didn't you receive an outcome yet


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

ZMS said:


> :spit:
> 
> Mate you have assigned CO two months ago. Why didn't you receive an outcome yet


My application is also going through some internal checks and I just had physical verification on 14 july...rest only DIBP knows about the delay


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

I finally got it 

Didn't expect it on a Saturday!


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Maezel said:


> I finally got it
> 
> Didn't expect it on a Saturday!


Congratulations mate
How come on saturday?


----------



## jaiboy (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow. Congratulations Maezel.


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

evangelist said:


> Is CO assigned to your application? Did CO ask for additional documents, or you provided it without them asking for it?
> allow them 2 weeks after you submit the last set of documents.


yes buddy, co was assigned on 17th may ... asked for some docs such as cv , pcc , employment statement and form 80... provided all docs earlier but i submitted last pcc on 7th july.... as you said its not been two weeks yet... but im already worried :juggle:


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Maezel said:


> I finally got it
> 
> Didn't expect it on a Saturday!


Wow congrats mate. .it's a pleasant surprise on Saturday...


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> My application is also going through some internal checks and I just had physical verification on 14 july...rest only DIBP knows about the delay


hello Gurinderjit

Where is your employer and where they do physical verification?

i also have verification on phone on my employers place and they had issued me "invitation to comment letter" now i am making answers of the questions they have ask. My chances are very less for visa..

hoping good for you

thanks


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

jpadda001 said:


> hello Gurinderjit
> 
> Where is your employer and where they do physical verification?
> 
> ...


My organization is near amritsar and two DIBP Officials visited my office for document verification but I have not received any call myself


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

jpadda001 said:


> hello Gurinderjit
> 
> Where is your employer and where they do physical verificat"on?
> 
> ...


Hi 

As per DIBP "Invitation to comment" means "If another person gives the department information that could result in you being refused a visa, the department will give you an opportunity to comment on the information. You will need to comment by a set date"

So stay positive and answer all their queries with intent.Do not think your chances are less as they have given you an opportunity to prove your credentials


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hi
> 
> As per DIBP "Invitation to comment" means "If another person gives the department information that could result in you being refused a visa, the department will give you an opportunity to comment on the information. You will need to comment by a set date"
> 
> So stay positive and answer all their queries with intent.Do not think your chances are less as they have given you an opportunity to prove your credentials


hopefully Monday i will send my answers with more than 30 supportive documents.


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

Maezel said:


> I finally got it
> 
> Didn't expect it on a Saturday!


Is it because of time difference? What time did you receive the grant in Argentina time? Can you work out the time in Brisbane/Adelaide to confirm?

Congrats mate!


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

ZMS said:


> Is it because of time difference? What time did you receive the grant in Argentina time? Can you work out the time in Brisbane/Adelaide to confirm?
> 
> Congrats mate!


One 189 visa and applied in June got his grant today on Saturday. .
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-526.html

I wonder how now June applicants are getting when May appicants are waiting...this guy seems onshore 1ho got it today and applied in June. Good for him.

Leaves others from may even more confused...😯😯😯😯😯


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

apatnia said:


> One 189 visa and applied in June got his grant today on Saturday. .
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-526.html
> 
> I wonder how now June applicants are getting when May appicants are waiting...this guy seems onshore 1ho got it today and applied in June. Good for him.
> ...



You are talking about may guys still waiting...Let me assure you that you are not alone brother as even some feb to april guys are also eagerly awaiting their grant
I hope that your application does not go through checks else wait could be even longer..if there are no checks you may expect grant anytime soon


----------



## Ecnediser_P (Jun 5, 2015)

apatnia said:


> One 189 visa and applied in June got his grant today on Saturday. .
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-526.html
> 
> I wonder how now June applicants are getting when May appicants are waiting...this guy seems onshore 1ho got it today and applied in June. Good for him.
> ...


For the very simple reason; Not all applications are the same or in other words each application is different from one another. On top of that, not all applicants front load every required documents at the time of the lodge.


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congratulations mate
> How come on saturday?


I don't know. I entered to my gmail account and the mail was there, sent at 9 am. Pleasant thing to wake up to


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Maezel said:


> I don't know. I entered to my gmail account and the mail was there, sent at 9 am. Pleasant thing to wake up to


Hi, did you try calling them before today, at any time of the waiting period? Is there any negative effect of calling them to ennquire about application status?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hello Seniors 

I lodged my 190 visa on may 25th and I got travel coming up next week for a few days. I am offshore based in Singapore.

This is a business travel for official work. I have earlier submitted a form 80 with all previous travel details. 

Should I go ahead with my travel.? 

Is there going to be any issue. ? I will carry my mobile with me which is the number I have given in my application.

Any inputs will be greatly appreciated.

Amit


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa on may 25th and I got travel coming up next week for a few days. I am offshore based in Singapore.
> 
> ...


it will be better if u inform department about your travel...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my View:*

No harm in travelling. Probably on your return update this in your FORM 80 and upload revised copy of FORM 80.





apatnia said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa on may 25th and I got travel coming up next week for a few days. I am offshore based in Singapore.
> 
> ...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In my View:
> 
> No harm in travelling. Probably on your return update this in your FORM 80 and upload revised copy of FORM 80.


Thanks Jeetan that's what exactly I am planning to do. Update travel history in form 80.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Is the TRN number, the number given on the receipt of the visa application fees?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my View:*
> 
> No harm in travelling. Probably on your return update this in your FORM 80 and upload revised copy of FORM 80.


I am filling out form 80 and if i already know that i will be going to place a in month ,can i mention it in advance in form 80 or is it unnecessary since it is asked for past 10 years history .


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> I am filling out form 80 and if i already know that i will be going to place a in month ,can i mention it in advance in form 80 or is it unnecessary since it is asked for past 10 years history .




i would....


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hello folks

Any may applicant called dibp today.? 

Amit


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

I called the department today, a very nice lady picked up, asked for my TRN , checked my application and informed me that co has not been assigned yet.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> I called the department today, a very nice lady picked up, asked for my TRN , checked my application and informed me that co has not been assigned yet.


Hi buddy did you call Adelaide team or the Brisbane team


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Hi buddy did you call Adelaide team or the Brisbane team


Brisbane, picked up immediately.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

k.kashwaa said:


> Brisbane, picked up immediately.


Same lady up mine call and talked very sweetly and said so far no Co is assigned yet.......


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> I called the department today, a very nice lady picked up, asked for my TRN , checked my application and informed me that co has not been assigned yet.


 may i know when u applied ur visa application and what is the current status??

Did they tell u how long it could take??

I m trying to check the status for mechanical engineers


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Same lady up mine call and talked very sweetly and said so far no Co is assigned yet.......


can you share the number , is there any number we can call in general instead of Brisbane or Adelaide .


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> can you share the number , is there any number we can call in general instead of Brisbane or Adelaide .


Brisbane number +61731367000


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*dependent details form80*

I saw in some the thread that they ask PCC for non-migrating dependent . How we need to mention in the form 80 for parents and siblings that not migrating with us and they are not depend on us .


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> I saw in some the thread that they ask PCC for non-migrating dependent . How we need to mention in the form 80 for parents and siblings that not migrating with us and they are not depend on us .


Did you call today? Is there any update for your application?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

A person named salman_bhai got a direct grant today and lodged on 22nd may...


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

apatnia said:


> A person named salman_bhai got a direct grant today and lodged on 22nd may...


This is an indicator of them granting for applicants from the last week of May, although, they have slowly started working on June applicants, as we have one June applicant with direct grant. Lets hope for the best for all waiting applicants.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> I saw in some the thread that they ask PCC for non-migrating dependent . How we need to mention in the form 80 for parents and siblings that not migrating with us and they are not depend on us .


Hi Andrew,

If you have shown ur parents as non migrating dependant at the time of EOI or visa application then you have to go for medicals and pcc for them as well.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

I called up Brisbane number +61731367000
A very polite lady picked up and asked for my TRN number. There was some trouble in communicating her the number, but once done she asked me for name and DOB for verification.

After that she said my application is NOT assessed yet, though the CO has been assigned, and that I should hear back in a week or 2. I asked her if anything is needed from my side, she replied that she cant confirm that and that the CO will reach out to me.

She was very courteous in her reply. So I will have to wait for the CO

Just to update, though she mentioned CO is allocated to me I havent received any communication over mail regarding the same. Also my application status in the Immiaccount is still 'APPLICATION RECEIVED'

Wait continues


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi ThunderDownUnder,

Whats your lodgement date. 




ThunderDownUnder said:


> I called up Brisbane number +61731367000
> A very polite lady picked up and asked for my TRN number. There was some trouble in communicating her the number, but once done she asked me for name and DOB for verification.
> 
> After that she said my application is NOT assessed yet, though the CO has been assigned, and that I should hear back in a week or 2. I asked her if anything is needed from my side, she replied that she cant confirm that and that the CO will reach out to me.
> ...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> I called up Brisbane number +61731367000
> A very polite lady picked up and asked for my TRN number. There was some trouble in communicating her the number, but once done she asked me for name and DOB for verification.
> 
> After that she said my application is NOT assessed yet, though the CO has been assigned, and that I should hear back in a week or 2. I asked her if anything is needed from my side, she replied that she cant confirm that and that the CO will reach out to me.
> ...


Hi Thunderdownunder

I see that you lodged your visa on 30th may....what is your job code and points.?

I lodged on 26th may and called last Friday and was told by a sweet sounding lady that my application is not processed yet and not sure about Co therefore.

Amit


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> I called up Brisbane number +61731367000
> A very polite lady picked up and asked for my TRN number. There was some trouble in communicating her the number, but once done she asked me for name and DOB for verification.
> 
> After that she said my application is NOT assessed yet, though the CO has been assigned, and that I should hear back in a week or 2. I asked her if anything is needed from my side, she replied that she cant confirm that and that the CO will reach out to me.
> ...


Whats your lodgement date?


----------



## aown1982 (May 9, 2014)

*7 May Visa lodge*

Hi there,

i am new to this forum, can someone please guide me if its OK to call for May applicants, i have applied on 7th May with 60 points and the status is still "Application received". Below are my timelines, as i am new to forum i do not have the signature setup yet.

189 | Software Engineer - 261313 | ACS +ve result on 27/04/2014 | 60 points EOI Lodged - 03/03/2015 | 189 invite received - 10/04/2015 | Visa application - 07/05/2015 | All Docs uploaded | Medicals - 20/5/2015 | PCC - 21/05/2015 | Awaiting result :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

At what time AEST are grants coming? Is it random or only during working hours of Australia, i.e. upto 5 PM AEST?


----------



## tsingh (Apr 4, 2015)

aown1982 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i am new to this forum, can someone please guide me if its OK to call for May applicants, i have applied on 7th May with 60 points and the status is still "Application received". Below are my timelines, as i am new to forum i do not have the signature setup yet.
> 
> 189 | Software Engineer - 261313 | ACS +ve result on 27/04/2014 | 60 points EOI Lodged - 03/03/2015 | 189 invite received - 10/04/2015 | Visa application - 07/05/2015 | All Docs uploaded | Medicals - 20/5/2015 | PCC - 21/05/2015 | Awaiting result :fingerscrossed:


Everything is OK mate, there is no need to worry, just dont be like calling them everyday.

My experience, I lodged on 21st May, I called them on 3rd july, a lady told me there is no CO.

I called them after 1 week again on 10th july, a guy picked up phone and said again no CO assigned and I should wait for it than calling again.

I again called them on 14th on july, haha, again a lady said no CO allocated yet. Later in the day I got request to provide PCC, I uploaded them and called again, the guy over the phone confirmed that he got my uploaded document and after 10 mins I got grant.

Just do, what you want to do, they cant reject you for calling them.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

I lodged my file 12 may through agent PCC and medical submitted 3 July
Waiting and waiting and waiting
Finger crossed. agent have all my details so i cannot call DIBP. I frustrated and waiting kill me
I applied in transport company manager 149413


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Maezel said:


> I finally got it
> 
> Didn't expect it on a Saturday!


Congratulations....and good luck for the move!


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> My organization is near amritsar and two DIBP Officials visited my office for document verification but I have not received any call myself


Wow ! Physical verification by DIBP officials.This is really news to me.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Whats your lodgement date?


Job Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
IELTS Acad : 28 Feb| IELTS Result: 13 March| ACS Applied(261311): 26 March| ACS result: 1 April| EOI Lodged(65 points): 23rd April| Invite 189: 24th April| Medicals (Family): 16 May| Wife PCC: 27 May| Visa Lodged: 31 May| PCC: 2 June | Documents uploaded Including Meds and PCC: 10 June| 
CO alloted: XXXXX 
Grant: XXXXX 
Moving: XXXXX


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Job Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> IELTS Acad : 28 Feb| IELTS Result: 13 March| ACS Applied(261311): 26 March| ACS result: 1 April| EOI Lodged(65 points): 23rd April| Invite 189: 24th April| Medicals (Family): 16 May| Wife PCC: 27 May| Visa Lodged: 31 May| PCC: 2 June | Documents uploaded Including Meds and PCC: 10 June|
> CO alloted: XXXXX
> Grant: XXXXX
> Moving: XXXXX


We have lodged, a day apart. Please keep the forum updated, with any updates you may have in the future. In a week or two from today, for you, is pretty good, considering its under 2 months of lodging.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

it is sometimes risky to call them... please do not encourage everyone to call 



tsingh said:


> Everything is OK mate, there is no need to worry, just dont be like calling them everyday.
> 
> My experience, I lodged on 21st May, I called them on 3rd july, a lady told me there is no CO.
> 
> ...


----------



## aown1982 (May 9, 2014)

what do you mean by risky, can you please explain? i just don't want to piss him off by asking for a status update!!


----------



## aown1982 (May 9, 2014)

what do you mean by risky, can you please explain? i just don't want to piss him off by asking for a status update!!:juggle:



atmahesh said:


> it is sometimes risky to call them... please do not encourage everyone to call


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

I got a call from someone on behalf of DIBP from AU embassy in Delhi. He asked me about job history- all companies start date end date and job responsibilities. He jotted them down over the phone. In the end he told me he will send the details he has noted to CO. It was 6.00 in morning, I hope I told him all correct details. These details are already provided in application. 

I guess it was just verification to check phone number provided , and that I can tell same details or not.

Later I saw I had missed calls from same number. A missed call on my office phone as well. Thankfully I picked the call, not sure how may tries he would have made if I did not pick that one


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

farerpark said:


> I got a call from someone on behalf of DIBP from AU embassy in Delhi. He asked me about job history- all companies start date end date and job responsibilities. He jotted them down over the phone. In the end he told me he will send the details he has noted to CO. It was 6.00 in morning, I hope I told him all correct details. These details are already provided in application.
> 
> I guess it was just verification to check phone number provided , and that I can tell same details or not.
> 
> Later I saw I had missed calls from same number. A missed call on my office phone as well. Thankfully I picked the call, not sure how may tries he would have made if I did not pick that one


HI,

Can you please let us know...If you have claimed any points for the work experience.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Raghuveer CH said:


> HI,
> 
> Can you please let us know...If you have claimed any points for the work experience.


Yes I have , 15 points


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> HI,
> 
> Can you please let us know...If you have claimed any points for the work experience.


Hi Raghuveer 

Are you also claiming points for work experience. ? 

I am.claimng 15 points as well.

Amit


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

farerpark said:


> I got a call from someone on behalf of DIBP from AU embassy in Delhi. He asked me about job history- all companies start date end date and job responsibilities. He jotted them down over the phone. In the end he told me he will send the details he has noted to CO. It was 6.00 in morning, I hope I told him all correct details. These details are already provided in application.
> 
> I guess it was just verification to check phone number provided , and that I can tell same details or not.
> 
> Later I saw I had missed calls from same number. A missed call on my office phone as well. Thankfully I picked the call, not sure how may tries he would have made if I did not pick that one


Hi farerpark,

What's your visa lodgement date?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*What is file number or client number in Form 1023?*

Guys, please help. What is client number or file number? I'm filling up Form 1023 and need to know the information. I see in my ImmiAccount that there is something called "Reference no.". Is this what they are referring to?

In the email for application received, the subject is BBC2015/ and then some numbers. Is this the one?

Which of these is file number and which one is client number?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> Guys, please help. What is client number or file number? I'm filling up Form 1023 and need to know the information. I see in my ImmiAccount that there is something called "Reference no.". Is this what they are referring to?
> 
> In the email for application received, the subject is BBC2015/ and then some numbers. Is this the one?
> 
> ...


Hi

TRN reference number is the one that starts with EGO....

and file reference number starts with BCC2015./.....

Amit


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

aown1982 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i am new to this forum, can someone please guide me if its OK to call for May applicants, i have applied on 7th May with 60 points and the status is still "Application received". Below are my timelines, as i am new to forum i do not have the signature setup yet.
> 
> 189 | Software Engineer - 261313 | ACS +ve result on 27/04/2014 | 60 points EOI Lodged - 03/03/2015 | 189 invite received - 10/04/2015 | Visa application - 07/05/2015 | All Docs uploaded | Medicals - 20/5/2015 | PCC - 21/05/2015 | Awaiting result :fingerscrossed:


Hi,

I guess your application would have already been assessed and due to no visas left at the the end of the last financial year they have put your application on hod and the same is been piled up for the direct grant.

*Do give them a call tomorow and you might get the grant *

See my timelines and what i said was actually happened with my file and the sme has been confirmed by a lady who picked my call.

All the very best!!


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

ankit.a said:


> Hi farerpark,
> 
> What's your visa lodgement date?
> 
> ...



7th May 2015 189 category with 65 points. CO contacted on 23 June for PCC and medicals.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

farerpark said:


> 7th May 2015 189 category with 65 points. CO contacted on 23 June for PCC and medicals.


Just give a call for them tomorrow if already 2 weeks left after you have uploaded the documents.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi guys

I have been contacted by GSM Brisbane visa officer and she has requested more information for my employment in India.

I worked for 3 years in India in same company and then I was transferred to Singapore and these 2 offices even though under same Main global office but still operates under different entities.

I have been asked to provide evidence for Employment in India and I have submitted following :

Form 16 for 2007 to 2009

Salary certificate for 2006 07 since I could not obtain form 16 for that year.

Experience letter 

Employment offer letter 

Employment full and final

Reference letter 

I have submitted the docs and have also clicked on "Request completed " button.

Not sure what happens next.....God please bless me.

Amit


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

apatnia said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have been contacted by GSM Brisbane visa officer and she has requested more information for my employment in India.
> 
> ...


Did you claim points for your work experience?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

vijendra said:


> Did you claim points for your work experience?


Yes 15 points for 2 employments India 3 years and Singapore 6 years.

I forgot to attach form 16 for India employment earlier. Which I have attached now.

Hopefully visa officer is satisfied with those.

Amit


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

apatnia said:


> Yes 15 points for 2 employments India 3 years and Singapore 6 years.
> 
> I forgot to attach form 16 for India employment earlier. Which I have attached now.
> 
> ...


Your visa is on its way... Don't worry


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have been contacted by GSM Brisbane visa officer and she has requested more information for my employment in India.
> 
> ...


Hi Amit,

Didn't you provided these docs earlier?? Also what you have provided will be suffice for the CO.


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

By grace of God I got the grant today. Got the mail today at 7:10 IST and later called DIBP as well to confirm.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Didn't you provided these docs earlier?? Also what you have provided will be suffice for the CO.


Sameer 

I completely forgot to upload form 16...my bad.

But now I have uploaded these and my case status now in Assessment in progress....hoping for those Golden emails to float in my inbox.

Thanks 
AMIT


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

sunilkchopra said:


> By grace of God I got the grant today. Got the mail today at 7:10 IST and later called DIBP as well to confirm.


Many many heartiest congratulations buddy...


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

What is lodge date in below URL's spreadsheet? Is it EOI Lodge date or something else?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit


----------



## aown1982 (May 9, 2014)

Hi Sameer

I did called them and the tape recorder said do not call until 1st August, i just hung up without proceeding for the call to connect through as it does not seem right when DIBP is already mentioning that do not call. Anyhow even if i get a early grant that is not going to change my IED i.e. 1 March 2016 therefore I just felt its worth to wait until 1st August. Its already 75 days and waiting until 90 days should not be an issue. Just a thought :fingerscrossed:




Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess your application would have already been assessed and due to no visas left at the the end of the last financial year they have put your application on hod and the same is been piled up for the direct grant.
> 
> ...


189 | Software Engineer - 261313 | ACS +ve result on 27/04/2014 | 60 points EOI Lodged - 03/03/2015 | 189 invite received - 10/04/2015 | Visa application - 07/05/2015 | All Docs uploaded | Medicals - 20/5/2015 | PCC - 21/05/2015 | Awaiting result


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Sameer
> 
> I completely forgot to upload form 16...my bad.
> 
> ...


Sameer 

Sorry to bother. But I have uploaded the docs in my immi account as well as replied to that email with docs attached.

Is that fine.? 

Amit


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

yes amit that's more than sufficient 

All the best mate!!


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have been contacted by GSM Brisbane visa officer and she has requested more information for my employment in India.
> 
> ...


Hello Guys 

Can someone please advise me..generally how much time it takes after you have completed request for more information..

Status says assessment in progress..does this mean that case officer is convinced with docs submitted...

Please advise.

Amit


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Does anyone has any updates?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

*Visa Granted*

Hi Guys,

I got my Grant Today for me, my son and my wife. 

Thanks to each one of you for helping me in one way or the other.

:lalala::lalala::second::cheer2::violin:


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

najamgk said:


> Thanks to Almighty ALLAH, received direct grant today.


Thanks to Almighty ALLAH, Najamgk I received my grant today.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*What all would physical verification include?*

Hi All,

I read at multiple threads in this forum, that DIBP did a physical verification and checked the documents with an applicant's employer. I've a few questions in this regard:

1) Does this verification happen with the previous employers or the current employer?
2) What is meant by verifying the documents? Does it mean that they will carry the documents submitted by the applicant and confirm with the employer whether they were issued by them or not? Or does it mean that they will check what all documents the employer has maintained as employee records?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## jaiboy (Jul 9, 2015)

Congratulations Sunil.




sunilkchopra said:


> By grace of God I got the grant today. Got the mail today at 7:10 IST and later called DIBP as well to confirm.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> hi all,
> 
> i read at multiple threads in this forum, that dibp did a physical verification and checked the documents with an applicant's employer. I've a few questions in this regard:
> 
> ...


don't worry.. Its not a binding that they will surely come. They may come. It depends upon case to case. And mostly they do verification (either physical or telephonic) at the current place or at the place where you have served for the major time period of your employment. They may cross check the documents u submitted or they may check what your employer has maintained . It may be either way..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - ALL Employments / Current Employment / Any Employment may be verified.


2 - They will carry documents that you submitted at the time of VISA application and cross check with your employer(s). 




ankit.a said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read at multiple threads in this forum, that DIBP did a physical verification and checked the documents with an applicant's employer. I've a few questions in this regard:
> 
> ...


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

ankit.a said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read at multiple threads in this forum, that DIBP did a physical verification and checked the documents with an applicant's employer. I've a few questions in this regard:
> 
> ...



I claimed experience from only one employer thus they visited them but in other cases they may visit multiple employers also though it is very rare
They carried all my documents and verified it with company records
They also enquired about my roles and responsibilities as mentioned in my experience letter


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

*A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to all who got their GRANTS today

All the best for your journey*


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant Today for me, my son and my wife.
> 
> ...



Congratulations. Did you get the grant automatically or did you get the grant after making a call?


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

:lalala::first:

Wanna share my happiness with you all.... Got a direct grant for SN190 today morning 3.30 AM IST. Thanks a ton for enlightening me at each and every step. I owe a party to u....

Thank you so much again.....



*(anzsco 261112 - Systems Analyst): *

PTE-A: 31/01/15
applied for skill assessment: 12/02/15
Positive ACS Assessment: 20/02/15, 
EOI for NSW Sponsorship: 20/03/15, 
NSW Sponsership Nomination: 03/04/15
PCC : 28/04/15
NSW Approval : 06/05/15 
190 VISA logdged: 12/05/15, 
Medicals : 16/05/15
Aus High Comm Interaction : 29/06/15
Direct visa grant: 22/05/15 :first:
IED : 28/04/16 lane:


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

social said:


> :lalala::first:
> 
> Wanna share my happiness with you all.... Got a direct grant for SN190 today morning 3.30 AM IST. Thanks a ton for enlightening me at each and every step. I owe a party to u....
> 
> ...




Congrats mate


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

social said:


> :lalala::first:
> 
> Wanna share my happiness with you all.... Got a direct grant for SN190 today morning 3.30 AM IST. Thanks a ton for enlightening me at each and every step. I owe a party to u....
> 
> ...


In your signature it is written Australian high commision interaction on 29 june...can u elaborate its contents plz


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

msgforsunil said:


> Congratulations. Did you get the grant automatically or did you get the grant after making a call?


I didn't have to call, after submitting the documents second time.


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

social said:


> :lalala::first:
> 
> Wanna share my happiness with you all.... Got a direct grant for SN190 today morning 3.30 AM IST. Thanks a ton for enlightening me at each and every step. I owe a party to u....
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello guys,

By the grace of Almighty ALLAH, I got the direct grant for me, wife n daughter this morning.
I thank you all for all the support you all have given. I wish all others best of luck. 

Regards,
Iftekhar

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

iftekhar109 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH, I got the direct grant for me, wife n daughter this morning.
> I thank you all for all the support you all have given. I wish all others best of luck.
> ...



Congratulations mate


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Congratulations iftekhar . Did you clam experience points?



iftekhar109 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH, I got the direct grant for me, wife n daughter this morning.
> I thank you all for all the support you all have given. I wish all others best of luck.
> ...


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Congratulations 

you called them ??


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

rohitszone said:


> Congratulations
> 
> you called them ??


Nope brother. I haven't claimed experience point and also haven't called them.

Thanks Rohit n Gurinderjit brother.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

iftekhar109 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH, I got the direct grant for me, wife n daughter this morning.
> I thank you all for all the support you all have given. I wish all others best of luck.
> ...


*Many Congratulations!!*


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

sunilkchopra said:


> By grace of God I got the grant today. Got the mail today at 7:10 IST and later called DIBP as well to confirm.


Congratulations Sunil


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I claimed experience from only one employer thus they visited them but in other cases they may visit multiple employers also though it is very rare
> They carried all my documents and verified it with company records
> They also enquired about my roles and responsibilities as mentioned in my experience letter


Thanks Hardeep, Jeeten and singh_gurinderjit for the reply.

Few months back while trying to get my salary slips from one of my employers, the HR there told me that they don't maintain employee salary slips for more than 3 years.

I've a friend who is working as a HR executive. I asked him and he told me that is what most companies would follow. They will keep some records like relieving letters and experience letters, and at times Form 16. But they will not maintain all records (like promotion letters, salary slips etc ...) for more than 3 years. Again, the tenure they maintain these records also may vary from company to company.

Would that be fine?

Is there someone in this forum who works as HR and might be able to shed more light on this?

Regards,
Ankit


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys, I got a request for Form 80 for me and for my spouse under separate titles in the information request document. Does this mean, two Form 80 forms should be filled or only one? Please assist guys.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

If it is asked separately means, you should give two form 80's. one for you and the other for your spouse.



PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I got a request for Form 80 for me and for my spouse under separate titles in the information request document. Does this mean, two Form 80 forms should be filled or only one? Please assist guys.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

dineshngct said:


> If it is asked separately means, you should give two form 80's. one for you and the other for your spouse.


Thanks, Will start filling everything.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

ankit.a said:


> Thanks Hardeep, Jeeten and singh_gurinderjit for the reply.
> 
> Few months back while trying to get my salary slips from one of my employers, the HR there told me that they don't maintain employee salary slips for more than 3 years.
> 
> ...



Yeah that would be fine as long as the employers can verify all other documents accurately


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Hi, did you try calling them before today, at any time of the waiting period? Is there any negative effect of calling them to ennquire about application status?


No, I didn't call them.


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Congratulations to all those who received grants recently.
Good luck to people awaiting grants, including me


----------



## rahulsharma50 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi All,

Is someone in same situation as I am in, been over 2 months since I lodged a visa application for subclass189 in 263111 with 65 points, I still have not been assigned a CO yet.

EOI - 01 May 2015
Invitation date: 08 May 2015
Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5

Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.

Is there a number I can call or any email ID i can use to enquire?

Thanks for any help


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

*CO Allocated*

While I was just browsing through the thread, checking who all got the grant and wondering 'Mera number Kab aayega'?

I got a mail from adelaide.gsm.team2 suggesting my assessment has commenced. So I believe that means CO has been allocated. Not sure whether they will proceed to do verification calls to my employers etc or will I be given a DIRECT GRANT. :juggle:

*Crosses Fingers*


----------



## rahulsharma50 (Jul 16, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> While I was just browsing through the thread, checking who all got the grant and wondering 'Mera number Kab aayega'?
> 
> I got a mail from adelaide.gsm.team2 suggesting my assessment has commenced. So I believe that means CO has been allocated. Not sure whether they will proceed to do verification calls to my employers etc or will I be given a DIRECT GRANT. :juggle:
> 
> *Crosses Fingers*


Congratulations, i wish I would have been this lucky, i had lodged the visa on 16th May, no news yet.....anyways keeps us posted with what is going on....


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Applied 190 (VIC) Visa (Software Engineer) on 21-May-2015 (Submitted all docs upfront except Medical+PCC)
Received CO email on 30-June-2015 to Submit Medical+PCC
Submitted PCC+Medical and replied to CO on 17-July-2015

No update after that. This means that now they don't need any other docs?

Should I call them? I don't have CO direct number.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Shiv11 said:


> Applied 190 (VIC) Visa (Software Engineer) on 21-May-2015 (Submitted all docs upfront except Medical+PCC)
> Received CO email on 30-June-2015 to Submit Medical+PCC
> Submitted PCC+Medical and replied to CO on 17-July-2015
> 
> ...


is it brisbane or adelaide , does the link for more information in your immi account has gone


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> is it brisbane or adelaide , does the link for more information in your immi account has gone



Hi,
It is GSM Adelaide. I did not see any link for more info in my immi account.

Could you please help me in navigating to this link?

I checked Related Links:

View Correspondence
SMV information
SkillSelect Information
Change of address details
Change of email address details
Change of passport details
Add/withdraw authorised recipient
Add/withdraw migration agent or exempt person
Change in Circumstances
Request for access to documents or information
Adding an applicant
Health details
Document checklist
Visa Pricing Estimator
Processing times


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi,
> It is GSM Adelaide. I did not see any link for more info in my immi account.
> 
> Could you please help me in navigating to this link?
> ...


it will be under the health check button


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> it will be under the health check button


This message I am getting:

Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Shiv11 said:


> This message I am getting:
> 
> Health requirement &#150; health clearance provided &#150; no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


for me i had a link below may be because it is 1221 form


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> In your signature it is written Australian high commision interaction on 29 june...can u elaborate its contents plz





singh_gurinderjit said:


> In your signature it is written Australian high commision interaction on 29 june...can u elaborate its contents plz


I did goto Aus High Commision on June 29th for the 'Interview'. questions asked were:

- Name and birth details of all applicants
- All exeperiences with designation, tenure and responsibilties
- Plans to make living in Austrlia
- family plans and schooling for kids
- If i've any agent roped in for this process
- All informtion about visa ldging dates and other things
- Original PTE, ACS, Academics, Passports and other documents

Few other general things..

Thanks


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

social said:


> I did goto Aus High Commision on June 29th for the 'Interview'. questions asked were:
> 
> - Name and birth details of all applicants
> - All exeperiences with designation, tenure and responsibilties
> ...


How did you get original pte doc?


----------



## Pommie (Jun 23, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I got a request for Form 80 for me and for my spouse under separate titles in the information request document. Does this mean, two Form 80 forms should be filled or only one? Please assist guys.


Did you claim points for your partners skills ?? I am wondering why they want two form 80's ??


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

I have also submitted two form 80s. One for my wife and for me separately. We two are working and travelled abroad many times. If they have asked u to submit two form 80s, better to do so.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

hi,

Can someone please answer this query of mine:

I was contacted by CO and she asked for Employment verification evidence and I submited some documents and clicked on "Request complete" button and status="Asessment in progress".

I am not sure if this is picked up by CO,

I have another document that I found, Can I now submit it using "Attach document" button?

I can still see this Attach button, but would this be advisable to do it now since I clicked on "Request complete" already on tuesday?

Can I attach one more document?

Please advise ......

Amit


----------



## social (May 11, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> How did you get original pte doc?


Its colored print out of PTE report.

Thanks


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

social said:


> Its colored print out of PTE report.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you Social


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Pommie said:


> Did you claim points for your partners skills ?? I am wondering why they want two form 80's ??


No didnt claim partner points.


----------



## sizzling210 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Guys ,

Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way 

Here is my timeline :

EOI Lodged for VIC 190 (261312 - Developer Programmer) : 22 May 2015

Invitation received for 190 : 26 May 2015

Visa Lodged : 30 May 2015 

All docs Uploaded by June 15 2015 (including 80 , 1221 for both me and my spouse )

1st call to DIBP : Called Adeliade team on 20 Jul 2015 - advised application is allocated but not assessed
2nd call to DIBP : called Adeliade team on 21 Jul 2015 - same reply but advised i may hear by end of this week 

Finally Direct Grant on 23-Jul - 2015 7:55 AM IST .( Application status remained " Application received " even 5 mins before my grants


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

sizzling210 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
> All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way
> ...



Congrats buddy...enjoy the moment


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

sizzling210 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
> All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way
> ...


Congratulations..Enjoy your day..lane:

Waiting for my turn (June 8th Applicant):fingerscrossed:


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sizzling210 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
> All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way
> ...


Many congratulations!! lane:


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Many Congratalutions!!!


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Congratulations. Have you claimed work experience points?



sizzling210 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
> All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way
> ...


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

sizzling210 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
> All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way
> ...



Could you please share the Adeliade immigration number?


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

Adeliade # is +6173136700. However I am looking for Brisbane number. I submitted my medicals on 8-Jun-15 and waiting since then 

Thanks






sood2gagan said:


> Could you please share the Adeliade immigration number?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

rahulb said:


> Adeliade # is +6173136700. However I am looking for Brisbane number. I submitted my medicals on 8-Jun-15 and waiting since then
> 
> Thanks


This is a Brisbane number mate.. my Co is from Brisbane and they have given thus number for me to call. 07 is a Brisbane area code.


----------



## KP003 (Jun 26, 2015)

apatnia said:


> hi,
> 
> Can someone please answer this query of mine:
> 
> ...


Hi Amit,

You can upload the docs as soon as possible. There is no harm in uploading the docs after clicking on request complete button. You can even mail the CO who had contacted you for additional docs. 
You need to upload all the required docs within 28 days. So go ahead and upload and call to check once to see if anything else is required. 

Regards,
KP


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

I lodged my file 12 may through agent PCC and medical submitted 3 July Waiting and waiting and waiting Finger crossed. agent have all my details so i cannot call DIBP. I frustrated and waiting kill me I applied in transport company manager 149413


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

Hi - What was the interaction with Aus High Commission ? Please give some details if you don't mind.



social said:


> :lalala::first:
> 
> Wanna share my happiness with you all.... Got a direct grant for SN190 today morning 3.30 AM IST. Thanks a ton for enlightening me at each and every step. I owe a party to u....
> 
> ...


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sizzling210 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
> All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sizzling210 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
> All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way
> ...


Btw, what is the status on the online application, after you receive your grant?


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Btw, what is the status on the online application, after you receive your grant?


It will be "Application Completed".


----------



## ice_cool (Jun 9, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> It will be "Application Completed".


It would be "Finalized".


----------



## sizzling210 (Jul 23, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> Congratulations. Have you claimed work experience points?


 Thank U ankit.a  . I have claimed 5 points for my Australian Exp .



jelli-kallu said:


> Btw, what is the status on the online application, after you receive your grant?


Thank U Jelli-kallu  . The Application status is in " Finalized " now and there will be a Grant letter link for each applicant below Attach document button


----------



## sizzling210 (Jul 23, 2015)

rohitszone said:


> Many Congratalutions!!!


Thank U rohitszone


----------



## sizzling210 (Jul 23, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congrats buddy...enjoy the moment


Thank U singh_gurinderjit 


Raghuveer CH said:


> Congratulations..Enjoy your day..lane:
> 
> Waiting for my turn (June 8th Applicant):fingerscrossed:


Thank U buddy . June applicants Grants are on their way and u will hear soon 



sood2gagan said:


> Could you please share the Adeliade immigration number?


Below are the contact numbers which i have 

GSM Brisbane 61 731367000 

GSM Adelaide 61 874 217 163


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Has any received grants today?


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi All,

I lodged my SS 190 Visa on 25/06/2015. I am an onshore applicant.
In the Form 80 that I front loaded I have made a mistake in entering my previous employment end date. (June 2012 in place of Jun 2013)
I am not claiming points for my that employment. However, I have submitted all experience letters, payslips, Form 16 relating to that experience. Should I fill Form 1023 and submit a new Form 80 or wait until the CO allocated? Appreciate your responses.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

beautiful-life said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my SS 190 Visa on 25/06/2015. I am an onshore applicant.
> In the Form 80 that I front loaded I have made a mistake in entering my previous employment end date. (June 2012 in place of Jun 2013)
> I am not claiming points for my that employment. However, I have submitted all experience letters, payslips, Form 16 relating to that experience. Should I fill Form 1023 and submit a new Form 80 or wait until the CO allocated? Appreciate your responses.


no need just update the new form 80 and in the description mention about that you uploading since previous had a typo error , as far you up front admit you mistake you dont fall in any issues ,


----------



## savite (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello All,

Finally Received my Grant on the 21st July.I would like to thank all the forum members specially Jeetan and Keeda for their contribution which immensely helped me and cleared a lot of doubts.I wish that all the applicants receive their grants at the earliest.

15-02-2015: Thought About Moving Down Under
24-02-2015: EA Skill Assessment - Application Submitted (ANZSCO -263111)
02-03-2015: EA Skill Assessment (Positive)
03-03-2015: PTE-A L70,R69,W75,S75
13-03-2015: EOI Submitted( 60 Pts)
10-04-2015: EOI Invitation
07-05-2015: Visa Application Lodged 189
29-05-2015CC
01-06-2015: Medicals
21-07-2015: VISA GRANT


----------



## najamgk (May 10, 2014)

savite said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Received my Grant on the 21st July.I would like to thank all the forum members specially Jeetan and Keeda for their contribution which immensely helped me and cleared a lot of doubts.I wish that all the applicants receive their grants at the earliest.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Is 263111 assessment done by EA?


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

savite said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Received my Grant on the 21st July.I would like to thank all the forum members specially Jeetan and Keeda for their contribution which immensely helped me and cleared a lot of doubts.I wish that all the applicants receive their grants at the earliest.
> 
> ...


Congrats dude.


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

the per day grants' number has reduced as we can see from forums... is it because of we are short of days left in this month and major grants will be provided in next month now?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Blah said:


> the per day grants' number has reduced as we can see from forums... is it because of we are short of days left in this month and major grants will be provided in next month now?


probably yes since the most of the july grants were used for last year's backlog ... august can be a shower time ...


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> probably yes since the most of the july grants were used for last year's backlog ... august can be a shower time ...


I am still waiting for mine.  :clock:


----------



## rahulsharma50 (Jul 16, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> I am still waiting for mine.  :clock:


Don't worry I am too waiting , visa application date 16th May 2015, subclass 189, EOI 65 points, job code 263111.....Hopefully we shall receive it soon......


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

rahulsharma50 said:


> Don't worry I am too waiting , visa application date 16th May 2015, subclass 189, EOI 65 points, job code 263111.....Hopefully we shall receive it soon......


Add me to that list 
Got contacted by CO last week on Tuesday for some employment evidence documents, already gave on the day itself...still waiting response from them ...

Hope August brings the Good news for all of us ......


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Add me to that list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as per i have learned that u will have to wait for two weeks after submission of requested documents... i submitted mine last on 7th july... no news yet... 
best of luck to those who are in waiting list!


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.

ACS : 29/04/2013
EOI: 29/10/2014
VISA Lodge Date:03/11/2014
PCC: 31/03/2015
Medical: 08/06/2015
Grant: 27/07/2015

Cheers


----------



## rahulsharma50 (Jul 16, 2015)

rahulb said:


> All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.
> 
> ACS : 29/04/2013
> EOI: 29/10/2014
> ...


Congrats !!!!!!!!


----------



## rahulsharma50 (Jul 16, 2015)

I called up DIBP today and they suggested that they have accessed the application and sent it for verification. They are waiting on the results of verification which will arrive not before September....Anyone has any idea what kind of verification is performed in this circumstances?

EOI - 01 May 2015
Invitation date: 08 May 2015
Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5

Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

rahulb said:


> All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.
> 
> ACS : 29/04/2013
> EOI: 29/10/2014
> ...


Many Congratulations Dear... Finally!!!!!! Great week.


----------



## rahulsharma50 (Jul 16, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> I am still waiting for mine.  :clock:


Try calling them.....

I called up DIBP today and they suggested that they have accessed the application and sent it for verification. They are waiting on the results of verification which will arrive not before September....Anyone has any idea what kind of verification is performed in this circumstances?

EOI - 01 May 2015
Invitation date: 08 May 2015
Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5

Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

rahulb said:


> All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.
> 
> ACS : 29/04/2013
> EOI: 29/10/2014
> ...


Congrats Rahul , how many points you claimed for work and was there any verification done on your application


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

I claimed 15 points for work exp , Not sure about verification though


andrew64 said:


> Congrats Rahul , how many points you claimed for work and was there any verification done on your application


----------



## aown1982 (May 9, 2014)

Hi Andrew

from your recent posts i can see you are very concerned about the employment points claimed, is there any specific reason? i have also claimed 15 points and got a verification call to the current employer, my previous employer haven't received any call yet.



andrew64 said:


> Congrats Rahul , how many points you claimed for work and was there any verification done on your application


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

aown1982 said:


> Hi Andrew
> 
> from your recent posts i can see you are very concerned about the employment points claimed, is there any specific reason? i have also claimed 15 points and got a verification call to the current employer, my previous employer haven't received any call yet.


yes buddy employment verification may take some time . what did they do on employment verification .


----------



## aown1982 (May 9, 2014)

I am thinking to call again over the weekend to check the status of the application, would it be a good idea to call back in a week's time after verification? the verification is quite detailed approx 10 minutes. questions asked will be from start of employment until now, code of conduct, responsibilities, salary details etc..



andrew64 said:


> yes buddy employment verification may take some time . what did they do on employment verification .


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

aown1982 said:


> I am thinking to call again over the weekend to check the status of the application, would it be a good idea to call back in a week's time after verification? the verification is quite detailed approx 10 minutes. questions asked will be from start of employment until now, code of conduct, responsibilities, salary details etc..


didnt you provide the salary slip ? probably give them a week


----------



## aown1982 (May 9, 2014)

I provided salary slips for last 7 + 3 years, last 7 years salary slips are signed and stamped by director and HR manager( 4 for each year) and bank statement for last 7 years, 130 pages+ 


andrew64 said:


> didnt you provide the salary slip ? probably give them a week


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

aown1982 said:


> I provided salary slips for last 7 + 3 years, last 7 years salary slips are signed and stamped by director and HR manager( 4 for each year) and bank statement for last 7 years, 130 pages+


Hi aown 

I am also claiming 15 points for employment and was asked by Co last week for employment experience for first 3 years. Gave some docs but till then haven't heard anything. ..


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Hi aown
> 
> I am also claiming 15 points for employment and was asked by Co last week for employment experience for first 3 years. Gave some docs but till then haven't heard anything. ..


I saw atmahesh has talked to his CO when he called , any idea how to talk to CO , when i called it reaches the operator guy only , can we mention our CO name and ask to speak with CO .


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

rahulb said:


> All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.
> 
> ACS : 29/04/2013
> EOI: 29/10/2014
> ...


Hey Congratulation, it seems to have been a long wait for you. I see you lodged your visa on 03-November. Enjoy it fully...


----------



## move2Ozjo (Feb 17, 2015)

*Visa granted*

Hi All

Thanks for all your help and guidance through the waiting period. I finally got a direct grant for visa lodged during May 2015 yesterday. 


Anybody in the forum who got their grants recently and planning for their trip soon in Aug/Sept? Please let me know and I would want to get in touch with them. 

All the best and good luck to all those who are waiting for their grants.

ACS: 27/2/2015;EOI submitted: 3/3/2015; Invite received: 26/3/2015; Visa lodged: 22/5/2015; Direct grant: 24/7/2015


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

rahulb said:


> All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.
> 
> ACS : 29/04/2013
> EOI: 29/10/2014
> ...


Congratulations Mann!


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

I lodged my 190 NSW Visa on 15th May and I got the grant for me and my spouse on 6th July. I have below queries:

1) Should I need to get the visa stamp or when I travel to Australia its enough to take the passport and the copy of Grant letter?
2) My passport is about to expire in Sep 2016 so should I renew the passport and what is the procedure for the same. 
3) How will my new passport and grant number will be linked in case I renew my passport.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

move2ozjo said:


> hi all
> 
> thanks for all your help and guidance through the waiting period. I finally got a direct grant for visa lodged during may 2015 yesterday.
> 
> ...


*congratulations buddy!!*


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I lodged my 190 NSW Visa on 15th May and I got the grant for me and my spouse on 6th July. I have below queries:
> 
> ...




Please find my replies above.


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

congrates buddy... long time but finally u made it... pray for us too 



rahulb said:


> All - I got my direct grant today. Thanks a lot this forum which made life easy during processing.
> 
> ACS : 29/04/2013
> EOI: 29/10/2014
> ...


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I got Grant for Myself and wife today at 11 AM.

I am lane:very much happy:second:

My Details are below:

Subclass 190
VIC SS
Loged PR 21 May-2015 with 60 Points
Contacted by CO on 30 June-2015 for Medical+PCC
Submited all documents on 17-July-2015
Called Many times to get Update but Response was general wait and Watch
Today Called GSM Adelaid Team and after call got grant


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Grant for Myself and wife today at 11 AM.
> 
> ...


Congrats Shiva , can you advise when did you call after the submission , is it immediate after submitting the documents and today when you called did they mention anything before grant .


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> Congrats Shiva , can you advise when did you call after the submission , is it immediate after submitting the documents and today when you called did they mention anything before grant .


I submitted the Medical+PCC on 17th-July and I called them 22-July next I called Yesterday (Yesterday I have told no docs required now from your end but Assessment is pending yet) and then today directly to GSM Adelaide and I have been told same thing (Nothing required from you and assessment is pending and you may get by end of this week) but once I reached to my system I had grant email in my email box


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

Shiv11 said:


> I submitted the Medical+PCC on 17th-July and I called them 22-July next I called Yesterday (Yesterday I have told no docs required now from your end but Assessment is pending yet) and then today directly to GSM Adelaide and I have been told same thing (Nothing required from you and assessment is pending and you may get by end of this week) but once I reached to my system I had grant email in my email box



Cogratulations!! 

So, you called Adelaide today. What did you call yesterday and on 22/5? Brisbane?


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats. All the best ..

Which number you have called?



Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Grant for Myself and wife today at 11 AM.
> 
> ...


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Grant for Myself and wife today at 11 AM.
> 
> ...


Excellent, Congratulations buddy!


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

move2Ozjo said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thanks for all your help and guidance through the waiting period. I finally got a direct grant for visa lodged during May 2015 yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Grant for Myself and wife today at 11 AM.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations to you


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

congrates for grants buddies


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*It is the day.*

Hi Friends , 

Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best . 

Thanks,
Dreamer


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Congratulations Andrew64. Was this a direct grant?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Grant for Myself and wife today at 11 AM.
> 
> ...




Congratulations mate


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


Congratulations Andrew. So happy for u buddy. I wish others will get the grants soon. Lets meet up in Sydney : )

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Grant for Myself and wife today at 11 AM.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Shiv.

I have submitted our PCCs today....so can I expect grant in 10 days?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


Congrats Andrew. Can u share your timelines too??


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Dont mind Gurinderjit, but dont you think yours is taking way to long for the grant?
I am wondering how you are keeping your cool and being so patient when I see those who have lodged their application in June/July already getting desperate.

Praying that you are granted the visa ASAPeace:. Good luck.


singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congratulations mate


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi folks 

I got my grant today after i called dibp today.

I was assigned a Co last week and he asked for verification of my documents for employment in India and I gave same day.

Today Andrew64 and I called almost same time and he got his in 10 mins and mine took Lil longer and came in 6hrs.

Have faith in God and he will shower his blessings in every body.

My details can be found in my signature but here's a overview 

Code 261312
Ielts competent with overall 7.5
Lodged date 25th may 2015
Work experience 8 years and claimed 15 points 
Total 55 +5 nsw ss

Amit


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I got my grant today after i called dibp today.
> 
> ...



Congratulations amit


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi aown
> 
> I am also claiming 15 points for employment and was asked by Co last week for employment experience for first 3 years. Gave some docs but till then haven't heard anything. ..


Hello Amit,

Many many congratulations on your Grant finally, It was a long wait am so happy for you!!!

Have a peaceful sleep tonite.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

apatnia said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I got my grant today after i called dibp today.
> 
> ...


Congrats Amit.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Dont mind Gurinderjit, but dont you think yours is taking way to long for the grant?
> I am wondering how you are keeping your cool and being so patient when I see those who have lodged their application in June/July already getting desperate.
> 
> Praying that you are granted the visa ASAPeace:. Good luck.



Yeah mate..it has been more than 4 months now
I have called DIBP and they said it is under internal checks...I had physical verification on 14 July and waiting for the outcome now
I am too pissed off but what can I do except wait


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Yeah mate..it has been more than 4 months now
> I have called DIBP and they said it is under internal checks...I had physical verification on 14 July and waiting for the outcome now
> I am too pissed off but what can I do except wait


hi gurinderjit 
I am on same boat... kindly tell me what they checked in physical verification... How many people came for verification... What they check with employer... What document you uploaded... We're you paid in cash or u got salary in account..

in my case I got my salary in cash I front loaded all the docs.. Salary slips n salary certificate from employer which clearly mentioned that salary paid in cash.. I am very worried about job verification... my Co ask me for medical.. If CO ask for medical than after they can go for employment verification...

You are from which City.... can CO go for employment verification after asking for medical... Please help me out what they checked in employment verification & what time they came...


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

hiii everyone 
Is there is any member who got grant on cash salary employment... Kindly share experience.. 
Or diac go for verification with every application...


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

tankit said:


> hiii everyone
> Is there is any member who got grant on cash salary employment... Kindly share experience..
> Or diac go for verification with every application...


In Australia there is no culture of paying salary in cash so that is the reason DIBP might have initiated the verification
..but dont worry my prayers are with you..you and Gurinder both will get visa in coming ten days


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

tankit said:


> hi gurinderjit
> I am on same boat... kindly tell me what they checked in physical verification... How many people came for verification... What they check with employer... What document you uploaded... We're you paid in cash or u got salary in account..
> 
> in my case I got my salary in cash I front loaded all the docs.. Salary slips n salary certificate from employer which clearly mentioned that salary paid in cash.. I am very worried about job verification... my Co ask me for medical.. If CO ask for medical than after they can go for employment verification...
> ...



Too many questions mate 

I am from Tarn Taran 

I uploaded Appointment letter,Promotion letter,Experience letter,Relieving letter,form 16,(bank statement as my salary goes into bank account)

Two persons including one foreigner came for verification at 3pm on 14 July and they met my Company Head and verified all my employment documents and also enquired about my roles & responsibilities as mentioned in my experience letter

Regarding verification after medicals,it is still possible so until you get your grant you should expect verification anytime..though physical verification is very rare as telephonic verification is done on most occasions

Hope I answered all your queries


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

tankit said:


> hiii everyone
> Is there is any member who got grant on cash salary employment... Kindly share experience..
> Or diac go for verification with every application...


Hi tankit

What is your lodge date?
How much experience are you claiming?
Since you received salary in cash,how many payslips have u provided?


----------



## rahulsharma50 (Jul 16, 2015)

I had called DIBP on 27th July with regards to my application. It was suggested by them that they have assessed my application and sent it for verification.

Yesterday I received a call from Australian High Commission in India. They enquired about my employment, DOB, experience, job duties etc......

Has anyone received the same before? How much more i may need to wait for a result?

EOI - 01 May 2015
Invitation date: 08 May 2015
Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5

Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Too many questions mate
> 
> I am from Tarn Taran
> 
> ...


Hiii gurinderjit 

My visa lodge date is 06-May-2015..... I am from jalandhar mate... 
I have claimed 5 points for experience... I have uploaded one years salary slips... 

One more question when they came for verification u was present at they time or not..


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hi tankit
> 
> What is your lodge date?
> How much experience are you claiming?
> Since you received salary in cash,how many payslips have u provided?


Hi gurinderjit are you using agent or doing yourself
I lodged my case through mara agent...


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

sunilkchopra said:


> In Australia there is no culture of paying salary in cash so that is the reason DIBP might have initiated the verification
> ..but dont worry my prayers are with you..you and Gurinder both will get visa in coming ten days


Hello Sunil 
I lodged application through mara agent... He told that diac do not have any issue with cash salary... 
By now m very worried as my employment documents are not very strong..


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

tankit said:


> Hello Sunil
> I lodged application through mara agent... He told that diac do not have any issue with cash salary...
> By now m very worried as my employment documents are not very strong..


Don't worry I m working in small company and my salary is also in cash. DIBP has no issue regarding cash payment. I lodge my file through agent.
Visa lodge date 12 may
Co allocated 11 june
Medical 24 june
PCC submitted 3 July
Grant big ????😴😬😬


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Don't worry I m working in small company and my salary is also in cash. DIBP has no issue regarding cash payment. I lodge my file through agent.
> Visa lodge date 12 may
> Co allocated 11 june
> Medical 24 june
> ...


Hello Tusharbapu,

I would like to know that your agent is MARA agent. 

What happened with your inquiry ? Did it solved problem for what you worried ?


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

varundev said:


> Hello Tusharbapu,
> 
> I would like to know that your agent is MARA agent.
> 
> What happened with your inquiry ? Did it solved problem for what you worried ?


My agent is not MARA agent and verification call was fake call because one of my friends who live in Australia called me at that time. So originally I still do not receive any verification call from DIBP itself. My friend prank with me.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

tankit said:


> Hiii gurinderjit
> 
> My visa lodge date is 06-May-2015..... I am from jalandhar mate...
> I have claimed 5 points for experience... I have uploaded one years salary slips...
> ...


I was not present in the company at that time since I had already resigned
I lodged through MARA agent


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> My agent is not MARA agent and verification call was fake call because one of my friends who live in Australia called me at that time. So originally I still do not receive any verification call from DIBP itself. My friend prank with me.



Its good message at your end but however you are prepared mentally for it.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

varundev said:


> Its good message at your end but however you are prepared mentally for it.


Yes I prepared for it. Due to my frnds call I become strong mentally. But conclusion is still waiting for grant now cannot bear to pass time.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Yes I prepared for it. Due to my frnds call I become strong mentally. But conclusion is still waiting for grant now cannot bear to pass time.


Same thing with other guys too. But however We don't have any other option except waiting. I Hope we will see shower of grant In first week of August.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I was not present in the company at that time since I had already resigned
> I lodged through MARA agent




Hi

gurinderjit r u still working. U mean to say that they visited at your previous company not at current company.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

I have lodged visa 189 on May 20th through my MARA agent who is in Sydney. Did medicals on 23rd June. 13th July CO has requested for PCCs. I have submitted the PCCs for India on 24th July and Kuwait PCC on 28th July through my agent.

My agent couldnt reach CO yesterday and told me that they will try to reach CO again on coming Friday 31st July.

My agent is a highly reputed one and DIBP usually assigns him to train new MARA agents, known by DIBP very well.

Should I wait for my agent to call CO or I can call myself? Which one will be better.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

sribha said:


> I have lodged visa 189 on May 20th through my MARA agent who is in Sydney. Did medicals on 23rd June. 13th July CO has requested for PCCs. I have submitted the PCCs for India on 24th July and Kuwait PCC on 28th July through my agent.
> 
> My agent couldnt reach CO yesterday and told me that they will try to reach CO again on coming Friday 31st July.
> 
> ...



Although you can call yourself too but I suggest that if your agent told you that he will call on 31st July then you should wait for your agent to call...just 2 days wait will not harm


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

tankit said:


> Hi
> 
> gurinderjit r u still working. U mean to say that they visited at your previous company not at current company.


I have claimed experience from only one employer whom I resigned after lodging visa


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Although you can call yourself too but I suggest that if your agent told you that he will call on 31st July then you should wait for your agent to call...just 2 days wait will not harm


Thanks for your reply Gurinderji. I will wait for my agent to update me.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

hello friends is there is any whatsapp group for this forum


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

sribha said:


> Thanks for your reply Gurinderji. I will wait for my agent to update me.


Thanx Gurinder Paji for your reply


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone tried calling today?


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

Has anyone received grant today?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

I called up 0061731367000. They asked if you have received any response from us yet. I said no. They said then you will need to wait a bit more as allocation dates are still in may end. I asked him if he could check in the system, but he said we cannot check as you haven't got any mail from us..
I lodged application on 7th June.
Still waiting..


----------



## iloveaustralia1976 (Jul 30, 2015)

*This forum is amazing*

Hi All,
I am a new member but I have been reviewing the posts here and I must say that this forum is amazing. I have got good guidance looking at the posts here.

I have a few doubts and would request your help.

I lodged my 189 visa request towards end of May 2015 with 65 points. I had uploaded all the documents upfront including the PCC. I was contacted by a CO in first week of July and I was requested for uploading a couple of documents again. I remember I had uploaded them but anyhow since those documents were requested again I uploaded the documents again and also attached the documents to the email and replied back. To my surprise the email bounced. Then I found another email in one of the attached documents sent by the CO. I replied again cc'ing the old email address again.

It has been more than 10 working days now and I havn't received any updates since. Also the status of application remains as "Information requested". My questions are

1. If they have requested only a couple of document again, does it mean rest of the documents are fine or are there any chances they will request for more documents?

2. I have no way to check the status or to ensure they have received the requested documents. My agent advices me against calling the department. When I called the department I got an IVR message that I should refrain from contacting the department and they will respond to any emails I sent. So I dropped the call without speaking to anyone. What should I do?

3. Assuming they have received all the required documents, How much longer do I need to wait? I mean what is the average time to get a response?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

iloveaustralia1976 said:


> Hi All,
> I am a new member but I have been reviewing the posts here and I must say that this forum is amazing. I have got good guidance looking at the posts here.
> 
> I have a few doubts and would request your help.
> ...


Firstly I think the status of the application should be changed by your end by clicking on Request Completed button once the document is attached, ask your agent to do this.

1. You can't be sure on this though, Normally they would ask all the missing docs at once.

2. You can check your application status though it's lodged by consultant, connect offline.

3. You need to trigger the further processing by clicking on button I think and timeline it depends.

Hope this helps, if am wrong somewhere, others could point it out.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

iloveaustralia1976 said:


> Hi All,
> I am a new member but I have been reviewing the posts here and I must say that this forum is amazing. I have got good guidance looking at the posts here.
> 
> I have a few doubts and would request your help.
> ...



1.Press "Request Complete" button otherwise you have to wait for 28 days for your processing to start again.Pressing that button will make CO know that you have submitted the requested documents and your case processing can continue

2. Although CO usually requests the required documents only once but sometimes he may ask for document at later stage too 

3.There is no harm in calling to enquire about whether CO received documents or not.The IVR message will play but you may need to call multiple times to get through this message and reach your CO

4.If all your documents are fine and there are no checks initiated,you may expect response within month of CO allocation but in case of internal/external checks there is no exact timeframe (could be 3 to 5 months)


----------



## iloveaustralia1976 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks Guys. As soon as I it that complete button, I got the grant in a few minutes.


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

iloveaustralia1976 said:


> Thanks Guys. As soon as I it that complete button, I got the grant in a few minutes.


Congrats Mate!


I have notice that this thread is less active than it used to be... maybe because most of May aplicaition has been granted 
Still waiting my turn


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

ZMS said:


> Congrats Mate!
> 
> I have notice that this thread is less active than it used to be... maybe because most of May aplicaition has been granted
> Still waiting my turn


ZMS turn are next buddy....have faith in your prayers.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

ZMS said:


> Congrats Mate!
> 
> 
> I have notice that this thread is less active than it used to be... maybe because most of May aplicaition has been granted
> Still waiting my turn


ZMS i am also waiting buddy.


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi All, 

Greetings !!

I applied for my Visa on 29th May 2015 and since then I was waiting for the CO allocation. I had uploaded all the documents (including PCC/ Medical) in advance. Morning I received the email from GSM Brisbane regarding my grant for the visa. I am really happy and thought to share this news with you all. Without all your feedback and support this smooth grant was not feasible to me.

Thanks
Vivek


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Vivek_0084 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Greetings !!
> 
> ...


Congrats... I called them today and they said my application has not been assigned to anyone yet.  I applied on 7th June and I see many around that date already getting grant


----------



## iloveaustralia1976 (Jul 30, 2015)

Patience is the key buddy. You will get the grant. I understand the wait kills but don't worry. Yoga and meditation helped me during my wait.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Vivek,

Congrats for PR!
Can you please give me checklist of document which you have uploaded? Also, have you uploaded the true copy of all documents? If so, then how did you get true copy of payslip and form-16 etc?



Vivek_0084 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Greetings !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

congrats to everyone who all go the grant


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> Congrats... I called them today and they said my application has not been assigned to anyone yet.  I applied on 7th June and I see many around that date already getting grant


Thanks Sunny. I would say wait for some more time, as yesterday morning I did check and there was no CO allocated to my application and today only I got the letter. So, it was really quick. Just ensure to upload all the required documents and I beleive the moment a CO will be allocated you will get the grant.


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

ravinain said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> Congrats for PR!
> Can you please give me checklist of document which you have uploaded? Also, have you uploaded the true copy of all documents? If so, then how did you get true copy of payslip and form-16 etc?


Dear Ravi, Thanks.

I have uploaded the below mentioned documents:


All the documents were certified one, except my Academics certificate, Experience & Roles & Responsibilities letters:

Academics - 10th, 12th passing certificate and mark sheets, Engineer passing certificate and all mark sheets (including Repeat ones)
Experience Letters & Roles and Responsibilities letters
Offer Letters from all companies and appraisal letters
payslips of every quarter from all organizations (Notarized ones)
Passport Copy
PCC & Medical reports
Form 16 & ITR (Notarized ones)
Same documents for Wife (Except her professional documents)
IELTS copy for myself and wife

I believe that is all the documents that I have updated and got the grant without any delay. 

Let me know incase any further support you may require.

Regards
Vivek


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Vivek_0084 said:


> Dear Ravi, Thanks.
> 
> I have uploaded the below mentioned documents:
> 
> ...



Hi Vivek,
Many congratulations and all the very best for your new ventures.

I have lodged visa on May 20th, medicals on 23rd June, provided PCC on 28th July and waiting now.

Waiting is killing!!!


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Vivek_0084 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Greetings !!
> 
> ...



Congratulations mate


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Seniors,

My agent told me, he forwarded my PCCs to CO by email and did not upload them. When I asked him, he said that that is the usual mode of communication between him and COs. He is an experienced and highly reputed agent operating from Sydney.

Staff working with him, who is handling my case could not reach CO on last Tuesday and today also. She said, numbers were busy.

Since they have agent login (immi account) for all the other applicants, they are not able to share the login details with me.

They sent me screenshots of the pages. According to those pages, I am seeing "Request Complete" button. Does this mean, my agent forgot to click this button. Or this is not required as she forwarded my PCCs to CO by email.

I have the screenshots of only Elodgement page and do not have other pages.


Kindly guide.


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

Hi All,

Can anyone help to answer following question 

1. After first entry in AUS, if I comes back to India then what is the max period I can stay outside AUS ?
2. Do we get any benefits from AUS Govt till the time we get job ? I have wife and kid with me.

Thanks


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

1. once u get grant you have 12 months to stay outside Australia within four years. otherwise you won't be able to convert your PR into citizenship. 
2. I don't know exactly but don't think so. 




rahulb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone help to answer following question
> 
> ...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

That awkward moment when you accidentally find your friend active on the forums .

Goodluck for the grant .



Blah said:


> 1. once u get grant you have 12 months to stay outside Australia within four years. otherwise you won't be able to convert your PR into citizenship.
> 2. I don't know exactly but don't think so.


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

sribha said:


> Seniors,
> 
> My agent told me, he forwarded my PCCs to CO by email and did not upload them. When I asked him, he said that that is the usual mode of communication between him and COs. He is an experienced and highly reputed agent operating from Sydney.
> 
> ...



Would recommend you to import the application and then track the progress. Essentially, in your case the status should "Assessment in Progress"


----------



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Vivek ,

Many congratulations.
I would like to ask few details as below:-

I got ACS assessment positively 55 points for ICT Business Analyst. 

1)Could I claim 5 points of my wife if she clear IELTS minimum requirement as she is MCA having two years exp in computer lecturer but in Occupation skill list we didn't find any relevant occupation. 
2)Could I appear for PTE Academic test as I am working in Myanmar and here no general IELTS coaching is there.
3)As per NWL SOL my occupation is falling with mandatory 6 band .If I go for state sponsorship is there any mandate to stay in that specific state for two years. In that case if I got job in another state with in two year than can I apply or not?

Please suggest.

Regards
Ajay Thakur


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

SqOats said:


> That awkward moment when you accidentally find your friend active on the forums .
> 
> Goodluck for the grant .


 
not active as much as ur number of posts though ... 
good luck to u as well


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

msgforsunil said:


> Would recommend you to import the application and then track the progress. Essentially, in your case the status should "Assessment in Progress"


Thanks for your suggestion Sunil.

As per the screenshots of Elodgement page, beside my name and DOB, "Processing ->" is displayed, does this mean "Assessment in Progress".

My agent has immi account, which manages over 300 online applicants, can this be a reason for not attaching documents to immi account and click "Request Complete" button?
Also, if I import the application, will my agent come to know?


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Has anyone received Grants Today?


----------



## RahX (May 4, 2015)

I was contacted by CO 23/07 and my submission date was 30/05. I was missing PCC from my country of origin and that was what was asked. I am wondering if they will still ask for for form 80 or they would have asked everything all at once? Thank you


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

This thread seems to have gone cold. Has all the May applicants already received their grants?
I am still waiting for mine


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> This thread seems to have gone cold. Has all the May applicants already received their grants?
> I am still waiting for mine


I am also waiting.

I was asked to provide PCCs. Provided the PCCs on 28th July through my agent. He has forwarded them by mail to CO. My application status shows "Information Requested". Agent will be calling CO tomorrow to get some update on my application. Else, I will press my agent to upload PCCs to immi account and click "Request Complete".

Whats your application status?


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

I am still waiting for mine as well , Visa lodged on 29 May, 2015 . Still waiting for the CO . I have front loaded all the docs .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Congratulations All mates who got grant Recently... Best Wishes for New Life better life


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

I am also waiting.:noidea:


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> This thread seems to have gone cold. Has all the May applicants already received their grants?
> I am still waiting for mine


i am also waiting... last doc submitted on 7th july. dont know what they would be doing now... where is August quota :noidea:


----------



## aown1982 (May 9, 2014)

Hi,

i called up today and the lady said everything seems to be fine (employment verification was done on 23 july), 30 mins later i received an email stating that there are some outstanding checks that needs to be completed before the application is progressed Don't have any other option but to wait and not sure what kind of checks are pending, no timeline was given.. :juggle:


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

aown1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i called up today and the lady said everything seems to be fine (employment verification was done on 23 july), 30 mins later i received an email stating that there are some outstanding checks that needs to be completed before the application is progressed Don't have any other option but to wait and not sure what kind of checks are pending, no timeline was given.. :juggle:


Hi Aown,
All the best for you to get grant soon. Which number to call to reach Brisbane CO.


----------



## aown1982 (May 9, 2014)

0061731367000, is anyone out there having a similar case as me and got a grant recently?


sribha said:


> Hi Aown,
> All the best for you to get grant soon. Which number to call to reach Brisbane CO.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

aown1982 said:


> 0061731367000, is anyone out there having a similar case as me and got a grant recently?


Thank you.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

sribha said:


> Thank you.


 I did try to reach my CO located in Brisbane GSM on +61731367000 many times.

After the voice message, it says no is busy? Message also says send mail to [email protected]....

Am I dialing a wrong no. or dialing Adelaid GSM no.?


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

sribha said:


> I did try to reach my CO located in Brisbane GSM on +61731367000 many times.
> 
> After the voice message, it says no is busy? Message also says send mail to [email protected]....
> 
> Am I dialing a wrong no. or dialing Adelaid GSM no.?


Dear don't panic try to call early morning say 9.15 Adelaide time. Sometime you get connected in very first try and sometimes you loss lot of money... Be patient, you will get your grant soon. 

Just cheers up!!!!!!!
😀


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

qimtiaz said:


> Dear don't panic try to call early morning say 9.15 Adelaide time. Sometime you get connected in very first try and sometimes you loss lot of money... Be patient, you will get your grant soon.
> 
> Just cheers up!!!!!!!
> 😀


Thank you. Is it the same no. for Brisbane GSM?


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

sribha said:


> Thank you. Is it the same no. for Brisbane GSM?


Yeah no. is correct....


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

qimtiaz said:


> Yeah no. is correct....


Thank you.


----------



## sach2k2 (May 15, 2015)

Guys,
Today I called DIBP and got grant letter within an hour.
First time when I called, lady picked up a call and told that I need to submit form 1221 and call has been disconnected immediately. I have to call again which took around 1 hr to connect (I think it was around 11:30 AM IST). This time same lady picked up and she told same thing as I have to submit form 1221 for me and spouse. I mentioned that I haven't got any request for same and she told that she will send an email for same. I was waiting for email for request of form 1221 but it was surprise and I got direct grant email.
Thanks to this forum and guys who are putting lot of efforts to help everyone. Special thanks to God.


----------



## Vivek_0084 (Mar 6, 2015)

thakurajay17 said:


> Hi Vivek ,
> 
> Many congratulations.
> I would like to ask few details as below:-
> ...


Hello Ajay, 

Thanks for your wishes. 

Yes, you can claim 5 points for your wife since she had education in IT course.

For Language exam - Even for PTE-A you would need to prepare as the examination pattern is all together different and requires good understanding to score well. 

Rest, if you get state sponsorship, that you need to work there for 2 years. There are certain cases that I have experienced where people got permission to move to other states to work but that was exceptional cases. So, you need to prepare yourself to remain in one state incase you get grant for SS.

Regards
Vivek


----------



## binu26 (Dec 13, 2014)

sribha said:


> I did try to reach my CO located in Brisbane GSM on +61731367000 many times.
> 
> After the voice message, it says no is busy? Message also says send mail to [email protected]....
> 
> Am I dialing a wrong no. or dialing Adelaid GSM no.?


Hey Sribha. It's the right no. First time I called I had to try 18 times to get through. Next 3 times I called I got through on the 1st ring. Try calling 6-6.30 India time.


----------



## stalemate (Mar 16, 2014)

Is there any Pakistani applicant from the month of May on this thread who hasnt received the grant or any communication from CO yet?

My Timeline: EA Skills assessment: 24-May-2013; EOI: 17th April 2015; Invite: 24th April 2015; Visa Lodged: 29th May 2015; CO Allocated: Waiting; Grant: Waiting


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

binu26 said:


> Hey Sribha. It's the right no. First time I called I had to try 18 times to get through. Next 3 times I called I got through on the 1st ring. Try calling 6-6.30 India time.


Thank you Binu. I will resume tomorrow morning.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Any Grants today? Did anyone tried calling?


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

I have got grant today for my wife, daughter, son and me. I had to call them to inform that the requested PCCs were submitted on 24th & 28th July and requested them to provide update. CO could locate the mails sent by my agent forwarding PCCs while holding the line. 

I thank people on this wonderful forum who helped me directly and indirectly on many occasions. Support from this forum made my life much easier.
I wish all the very best for the people who are waiting for the grant.

I would suggest people to attach documents to immi account and select Request complete button, not to send them by mail. If you dont get grant for a week after submitting the documents, please talk to CO.

Received grants after 40 mins of the call. 
Quick time lines: 
Visa lodged on 20th May, uploaded all the documents including form 80 (wife and me) few days after lodging visa. Did not upload 1221.
Did medicals on 23rd June
Submitted PCCs: India 24th July, Kuwait 28th July
Talked to CO: 5th July
Grant: 5th July
IED:24th June


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

sribha said:


> I have got grant today for my wife, daughter, son and me. I had to call them to inform that the requested PCCs were submitted on 24th & 28th July and requested them to provide update. CO could locate the mails sent by my agent forwarding PCCs while holding the line.
> 
> I thank people on this wonderful forum who helped me directly and indirectly on many occasions. Support from this forum made my life much easier.
> I wish all the very best for the people who are waiting for the grant.
> ...


Please update your signature, your grant date is 5th,August not July.... Enjoy


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> Any Grants today? Did anyone tried calling?


Looks like am screwed. I call today and the person at the under end said tht my application is undergoing external checks. That mean months of wait, isnt it?

:juggle:


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

sribha said:


> I have got grant today for my wife, daughter, son and me. I had to call them to inform that the requested PCCs were submitted on 24th & 28th July and requested them to provide update. CO could locate the mails sent by my agent forwarding PCCs while holding the line.
> 
> I thank people on this wonderful forum who helped me directly and indirectly on many occasions. Support from this forum made my life much easier.
> I wish all the very best for the people who are waiting for the grant.
> ...


Congrats Sribha... Best wishes for future endeavors.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Looks like am screwed. I call today and the person at the under end said tht my application is undergoing external checks. That mean months of wait, isnt it?
> 
> :juggle:


No idea mate. when i had called on friday 31st July at that time they said my application is going internal checks and nothing more is required. Still waiting


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

qimtiaz said:


> Please update your signature, your grant date is 5th,August not July.... Enjoy


Thanks for notifying me the signature mistakes. I have corrected them now.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

HARDEEP said:


> Congrats Sribha... Best wishes for future endeavors.


Thank you Hardeep.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> No idea mate. when i had called on friday 31st July at that time they said my application is going internal checks and nothing more is required. Still waiting


Yes, same had happened for me when I had called a couple of days back... That time they said they all docs are fine and its undergoing normal internal assessment....

since nothing moved in the past couple of days, I called today and he said its under external assessment and no time lines can be provided.

I had mailed to GSM adelaide and the CO directly almost 5-6 days back, but no response as yet


----------



## annie_chow (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello Everyone

Just need advise from you guys about the dilemma I am in at the moment. My husband and I applied for PR (190) in mid march and were contacted by CO for PCC in end May. We submitted all except my UAE PCC since they take ages to provide one. Finally on 24th July we sent that across as well. I should mention we are dealing through immigration lawyers in Australia itself.

After that we havent heard back. When I asked my agent to call them she replied that it would be "counter-productive" so now we are stuck here waiting not able to move here or there.

Its really frustrating and we dont know what to do since we are pretty sure all our checks have been completed and its just a matter of our CO viewing the PCC and giving us a decision.


----------



## CRHector (Mar 1, 2014)

*Grant!*

Hi Mate,

Call DIBP today, received Grant in 10 mins. should be a Lucky day.
This long journey teached me lot of patience & never to give up attitude..
Cherishing the moment now..
Wish all others to get their Grant Soon..

Thank you all, You guys are Awesome.
:second:lane:


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

CRHector said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Call DIBP today, received Grant in 10 mins. should be a Lucky day.
> This long journey teached me lot of patience & never to give up attitude..
> ...


nice. congrats..


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

CRHector said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Call DIBP today, received Grant in 10 mins. should be a Lucky day.
> This long journey teached me lot of patience & never to give up attitude..
> ...


Congratulations Dear..... Enjoy


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

CRHector said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Call DIBP today, received Grant in 10 mins. should be a Lucky day.
> This long journey teached me lot of patience & never to give up attitude..
> ...


Many Congratulations to you.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

annie_chow said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Just need advise from you guys about the dilemma I am in at the moment. My husband and I applied for PR (190) in mid march and were contacted by CO for PCC in end May. We submitted all except my UAE PCC since they take ages to provide one. Finally on 24th July we sent that across as well. I should mention we are dealing through immigration lawyers in Australia itself.
> 
> ...


Please call DIBP yourself, check the status based on your TRN or application No.


----------



## CRHector (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank u all..


----------



## Sara_ss (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I am having exactly the same issue as Sribha.. 

I have imported the application and I can still see 'Request Complete' button there.. Should the agent press that? Or it doesn't matter? 

My status shown on the immi account is till information requested.

I submitted the application on the 26th May
13 Jul CO requested for Medical exam, form 815 and PCCs
14 Jul Done PCCs
16 Jul Done Medi checks
17 Jul form 815 sent

Everything through agent.

I haven't got anything from the agent about the progress of my application. 
As I went through the threads I found that pressing the request Complete button is quite important?

So if I can still see that button there, should I ask the agent to press it? 

I guess I'm not allowed to contact the department myself because I am using an agent... 
Could anyone please give me some advise??

Thanks very much for help....!


Best wishes!

Sara


sribha said:


> Seniors,
> 
> My agent told me, he forwarded my PCCs to CO by email and did not upload them. When I asked him, he said that that is the usual mode of communication between him and COs. He is an experienced and highly reputed agent operating from Sydney.
> 
> ...


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Sara_ss said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am having exactly the same issue as Sribha..
> 
> ...


Sara,

Please check with your agent whether he forwarded the requested documents through mail or attached them to your immi account online. In case if he has mailed them to CO which still many agents do, try to get the email date.

Tell him that as per the following link from DIBP, request complete button has to be selected after submitting all the documents.

www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Documents/immiaccount-enhancements.pptx

Regardless of whether he follows your advise or not, you have the right to call DIBP to know your application status. In my case and many others cases it worked.
CO asked me the email date and it was easy for CO to locate my agents mail after I told her the dates.

If you dont call, CO will pick up your case after 28 days of request to process your application. As you have not contacted CO earlier, absolutely no harm in calling CO to check the status. I have seen only one in the forum mentioned that CO asked him to come through his agent.

Good Luck.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

CRHector said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Call DIBP today, received Grant in 10 mins. should be a Lucky day.
> This long journey teached me lot of patience & never to give up attitude..
> ...


Congratulation for your GRANT buddy!!


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
> We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


Hardeep kindly tell me your lodge ment date. On shore or off shore. Do u claimed exp point. R u Indian.


----------



## wiseman_eagle (May 30, 2015)

CRHector said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Call DIBP today, received Grant in 10 mins. should be a Lucky day.
> This long journey teached me lot of patience & never to give up attitude..
> ...


Congrats. I got direct grant as well on the 25th july


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Hardeep kindly tell me your lodge ment date. On shore or off shore. Do u claimed exp point. R u Indian.


Hi tushar,

Please refer my signatures.
For quick reference: Lodged on 05.06.2015
I m Offshore candidate , currently in India.
No Points for experience.


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi tushar,

Please refer my signatures.
For quick reference: Lodged on 05.06.2015
I m Offshore candidate , currently in India.


Hi hardeep 

Did u call dipb or email after uploading requested documents on the 4th or u just got grant without calling


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
> We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


Congratulations to you my friend. Good luck for new ventures.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
> We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


Congratulations mate


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

congratulations CRhector and hardeep... and many others who have got grants recently...

For those who are still waiting >>> :juggle:


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congratulations mate


Hardeep ji 

Many many hearty congratulations to you and your family for getting the grant. God bless you.
Amit


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hardeep ji
> 
> Many many hearty congratulations to you and your family for getting the grant. God bless you.
> Amit


I thank all of you Amit Ji, Blah, Singh Gurinderjit, and Sribha for your nice wishes. May God Bless u all


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

birsisa said:


> Hi tushar,
> 
> Please refer my signatures.
> For quick reference: Lodged on 05.06.2015
> ...


Hello Birsisa,

I didnt upload via IMMI Account. I just Emailed the docs on 4th evening 4:16 PM Indian Time. and I gave them a ring on 6th Morning 08:16 Indian Time, and they replied that docs were received and they will mail me if further info is required, But they sent grant emails for me + wife+son at 12:24 Noon.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Guys any grants today?


----------



## RahX (May 4, 2015)

I've just received my grant today. I called in after submitting the PCC few days ago and took about 5 minutes before getting it. Thanks everyone for the wealth of information on here.

Visa: 189
ANZSCO Code: 251211 - Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
PTE - 90s 20/05/15
EOI: Submitted: 20/05/15
Invite: 22/05/15
Visa applied: 31/05/15
Medical: 11/06/15
CO: 23/07/15
PCC: submitted 05/08/15
Grant: 07/08/15


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Congrats to you RahX!!


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

RahX said:


> I've just received my grant today. I called in after submitting the PCC few days ago and took about 5 minutes before getting it. Thanks everyone for the wealth of information on here.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: 251211 - Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
> ...


Congrats RahX


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

RahX said:


> I've just received my grant today. I called in after submitting the PCC few days ago and took about 5 minutes before getting it. Thanks everyone for the wealth of information on here.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: 251211 - Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
> ...


Many Congratulations RahX!


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

*Need contact numbers to call DIBP*

Hello

I have logded for NSW SS 190 visa on 6/6/15
Can anyone let me know the contact details for getting the status from DIBP.

Please need help in this as its been more that 2 months and i havent heard anything from DIBP.

Thanks
SGS


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

let me know the numbers to call DIBP please


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

RahX said:


> I've just received my grant today. I called in after submitting the PCC few days ago and took about 5 minutes before getting it. Thanks everyone for the wealth of information on here.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: 251211 - Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
> ...


Did you receive any final verification call other than the CO from the local Austrlian Embassy who ask about few details related to your application?


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

sgs said:


> let me know the numbers to call DIBP please


Its 0061731367000....pls try to call in the morning Australian time and be prepared to call multiple times. You will get an voice announcement, end of that will either hear ring back tone or a number busy message. Have your TRN no. handy.

Good Luck.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

HARDEEP said:


> Congrats RahX


Did you received any verification call from Delhi Australian Embassy about your application?


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for quick reply.
Saturday would be off day foe them right?


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> Did you received any verification call from Delhi Australian Embassy about your application?


no verification ..


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> no verification ..


Hi Hardeep, I want to understand one thing. My ACS came in almost 2 days after re-submitting modified documents. My managers did not even receive any verification calls. At what point of point the work experience verification occurs? And who verifies it?


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

RahX said:


> I've just received my grant today. I called in after submitting the PCC few days ago and took about 5 minutes before getting it. Thanks everyone for the wealth of information on here.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: 251211 - Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
> ...


Congratulations.... Best of luck for future endeavors


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Hi Hardeep, I want to understand one thing. My ACS came in almost 2 days after re-submitting modified documents. My managers did not even receive any verification calls. At what point of point the work experience verification occurs? And who verifies it?


After u apply visa. this is done by DIBP.


----------



## Samson thomas (Jul 15, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congratulations mate


hello buddy did u claimed points for experience?


----------



## RahX (May 4, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> Did you receive any final verification call other than the CO from the local Austrlian Embassy who ask about few details related to your application?


I did not receive any calls from anyone. I was contacted by CO about missing PCC and once i uploaded those it was done.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

RahX said:


> I've just received my grant today. I called in after submitting the PCC few days ago and took about 5 minutes before getting it. Thanks everyone for the wealth of information on here.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: 251211 - Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
> ...



Congratulations rahx


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

sgs said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> Saturday would be off day foe them right?


yes Saturdays and Sundays are off for them... but ive seen some ppl getting grant emails on Saturday... but they are auto generated mails...


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> After u apply visa. this is done by DIBP.


Thanks Hardeep. Do they just call or is it something else? I want to prepare my references because one of them works in night shifts and sleeps during the day.


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

RahX said:


> I've just received my grant today. I called in after submitting the PCC few days ago and took about 5 minutes before getting it. Thanks everyone for the wealth of information on here.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: 251211 - Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
> ...


Congrats


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Any grant today...? Did anybody tried calling today to DIBP?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

ketanp89 said:


> Any grant today...? Did anybody tried calling today to DIBP?


I called today to ask status of my application.. I submitted application on 7th June and didn't hear anything from them.
Got to know that CO was allocated on 5th August. Any idea how much time it takes after CO allocation.
I have already submitted all docs including form 80


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> I called today to ask status of my application.. I submitted application on 7th June and didn't hear anything from them.
> Got to know that CO was allocated on 5th August. Any idea how much time it takes after CO allocation.
> I have already submitted all docs including form 80



Timeframe Depends upon your application and luck mate , CO was assigned to me on 16th July but still no updates.


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

I tried calling the numbers but not able.to speak with anyone as its busy.
Can someone share all the dibp numbers.
Have lodged NSW SS.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

sgs said:


> I tried calling the numbers but not able.to speak with anyone as its busy.
> Can someone share all the dibp numbers.
> Have lodged NSW SS.


Hi Sgs,
You have to try multiple times. Try Australian time 9:30AM. Sometime, you may need to try continuously for 45 mins...Be patient.

Good Luck.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

RahX said:


> I've just received my grant today. I called in after submitting the PCC few days ago and took about 5 minutes before getting it. Thanks everyone for the wealth of information on here.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO Code: 251211 - Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
> ...


Many congratulations RahX.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

ketanp89 said:


> Timeframe Depends upon your application and luck mate , CO was assigned to me on 16th July but still no updates.


Did CO ask for any additional docs from you yet?


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> Did CO ask for any additional docs from you yet?


No CO has not asked for anything till now. Each and every time i have called i got the same reply "All the documents provided by you are OK , no additional documents are required and your file is under routine internal check." No idea whats going on.


----------



## thomasr (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi All,

Got my grant letter finally. Thanks to all the volunteers in the forum, who helped keep steady during the process. 

All the best, for those in waiting...

Cheers!!!


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

Can any one plz share the contact details for DIBP nsw i applied 190 visa its been 6 months no reply


----------



## ksnraju82 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I got a direct grant on 10th August, 1:33 PM IST.

I would like to thank expat forum members for active feeds round the clock.

All the best for all who are waiting for their grants!!!

CHEERS,
Satya


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

Sataya can you plz share about your visa and when did you apply


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

ksnraju82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a direct grant on 10th August, 1:33 PM IST.
> 
> ...


Congrats Satya


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

thomasr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant letter finally. Thanks to all the volunteers in the forum, who helped keep steady during the process.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Thomasr


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Thanks Hardeep. Do they just call or is it something else? I want to prepare my references because one of them works in night shifts and sleeps during the day.


Hello Akhil, 

They may call or may even perform physical verification at your works. So it cant be predicted mate. Better you keep the concerned informed and usually call/team is from Delhi as you are in India.


----------



## svj12 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello fellow members, 
Have some great news to share...
After a long wait of over 3 months, I finally got 'GRANT'ed. 
Received the much awaited mail after a call this morning. I had my employment verification done last Monday when the Delhi High Commission called the HR of my current org., so called in to check if everything was alright and the lady confirmed they would make a decision soon..30 mins later I received the golden mail!!
I wanted to thank you all for all your support throughout...This forum and its members have been of great help!!


----------



## sgs (Mar 20, 2015)

Finally happy to share that received visa grant letters today early morning IST time.
Visa lodged 6/6/15
Visa grant 11/8/15

Thanks all for support and motivation.
I have received direct grant.


----------



## Sara_ss (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you so much Sribha for replying! I had a read on the contract with the agent, it says client should not contact the DIBP unless the agent agrees...  

The agent now has pressed the request complete button and the status has changed to assessment in progress!



Fingers crossed!!!!

Thanks again!! Very much appreciated!


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

svj12 said:


> Hello fellow members,
> Have some great news to share...
> After a long wait of over 3 months, I finally got 'GRANT'ed.
> Received the much awaited mail after a call this morning. I had my employment verification done last Monday when the Delhi High Commission called the HR of my current org., so called in to check if everything was alright and the lady confirmed they would make a decision soon..30 mins later I received the golden mail!!
> I wanted to thank you all for all your support throughout...This forum and its members have been of great help!!


Really Great mate. Congrats... Stay Blessed


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

sgs said:


> Finally happy to share that received visa grant letters today early morning IST time.
> Visa lodged 6/6/15
> Visa grant 11/8/15
> 
> ...


Congratulations dear SGS for grant. wish u best of luck for future endeavors.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

sgs said:


> Finally happy to share that received visa grant letters today early morning IST time.
> Visa lodged 6/6/15
> Visa grant 11/8/15
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations Dear... All the best for your future endeavors!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

ksnraju82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a direct grant on 10th August, 1:33 PM IST.
> 
> ...


Many Many Congratulations Satya!


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

svj12 said:


> Hello fellow members,
> Have some great news to share...
> After a long wait of over 3 months, I finally got 'GRANT'ed.
> Received the much awaited mail after a call this morning. I had my employment verification done last Monday when the Delhi High Commission called the HR of my current org., so called in to check if everything was alright and the lady confirmed they would make a decision soon..30 mins later I received the golden mail!!
> I wanted to thank you all for all your support throughout...This forum and its members have been of great help!!


Many Many Congratulations Svj!


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

sgs said:


> Finally happy to share that received visa grant letters today early morning IST time.
> Visa lodged 6/6/15
> Visa grant 11/8/15
> 
> ...


Congrats Buddy


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

sgs said:


> Finally happy to share that received visa grant letters today early morning IST time.
> Visa lodged 6/6/15
> Visa grant 11/8/15
> 
> ...


Many Many Congratulations Sgs!


----------



## ksnraju82 (Feb 27, 2015)

rameshkumar said:


> Sataya can you plz share about your visa and when did you apply


Visa Logde date : 30th May 2015 (Front loaded all the documents)
Skill: 261312 Developer/Programmer
I called DIBP on 28th July, the lady who answered my call said, my application is not yet assigned to CO and on 10th August i got direct grant


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

ksnraju82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a direct grant on 10th August, 1:33 PM IST.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate.. Cheerz!!


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

thomasr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant letter finally. Thanks to all the volunteers in the forum, who helped keep steady during the process.
> 
> ...


Many Many Congratulations Thomas!


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

ksnraju82 said:


> Visa Logde date : 30th May 2015 (Front loaded all the documents)
> Skill: 261312 Developer/Programmer
> I called DIBP on 28th July, the lady who answered my call said, my application is not yet assigned to CO and on 10th August i got direct grant


Congratulations raju


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

sgs said:


> Finally happy to share that received visa grant letters today early morning IST time.
> Visa lodged 6/6/15
> Visa grant 11/8/15
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

svj12 said:


> Hello fellow members,
> Have some great news to share...
> After a long wait of over 3 months, I finally got 'GRANT'ed.
> Received the much awaited mail after a call this morning. I had my employment verification done last Monday when the Delhi High Commission called the HR of my current org., so called in to check if everything was alright and the lady confirmed they would make a decision soon..30 mins later I received the golden mail!!
> I wanted to thank you all for all your support throughout...This forum and its members have been of great help!!


Congratulations sushant


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

I made an observation.
On the letters that I submitted against my work experience the contact details (phone and email address) has got truncated due to bad scanning.
Shall I re-submit it? I am already assigned a CO, so I dont think it will allow me to attach these documents again.
Shall I email it to them in that case?


----------



## Samson thomas (Jul 15, 2015)

ksnraju82 said:


> Visa Logde date : 30th May 2015 (Front loaded all the documents)
> Skill: 261312 Developer/Programmer
> I called DIBP on 28th July, the lady who answered my call said, my application is not yet assigned to CO and on 10th August i got direct grant


congrats mate......


----------



## ksnraju82 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank You Hardeep


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> I made an observation.
> On the letters that I submitted against my work experience the contact details (phone and email address) has got truncated due to bad scanning.
> Shall I re-submit it? I am already assigned a CO, so I dont think it will allow me to attach these documents again.
> Shall I email it to them in that case?


Wait for the CO request. If he /she needs it, will ask for it.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Finally got that ever elusive grant today
Thanks everyone and best of luck to all awaiting grants


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Finally got that ever elusive grant today
> Thanks everyone and best of luck to all awaiting grants


Congratulations


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Finally got that ever elusive grant today
> Thanks everyone and best of luck to all awaiting grants


Congratulations Gurinderjit!


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Finally got that ever elusive grant today
> Thanks everyone and best of luck to all awaiting grants


on these forums your case is most close with mine.... hence its really good to see you having grant... congrats... 
and one more thing.... did you call them?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

mmA1983 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks buddy


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

sribha said:


> Congratulations Gurinderjit!


Thanks sribha


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Blah said:


> on these forums your case is most close with mine.... hence its really good to see you having grant... congrats...
> and one more thing.... did you call them?


Thanks mate
Yes I did call them today morning to enquire about my application status and got grant within 5 minutes


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Thanks mate
> Yes I did call them today morning to enquire about my application status and got grant within 5 minutes


Congratulations Gurinderjit. So happy for you. Finally, patience paid !! God Bless 

Regards

Andy


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

andy_cool said:


> Congratulations Gurinderjit. So happy for you. Finally, patience paid !! God Bless
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy



Thanks andy


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Finally got that ever elusive grant today
> Thanks everyone and best of luck to all awaiting grants


Gurinderjit paaji, very happy for you...
you were among the one who were waiting the longest... a well deserved one...
enjoy.. and all the best


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Gurinderjit paaji, very happy for you...
> you were among the one who were waiting the longest... a well deserved one...
> enjoy.. and all the best


Thanks 
You are right buddy..it has been long time
Feeling relieved now


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Finally got that ever elusive grant today
> Thanks everyone and best of luck to all awaiting grants


Congrats Gurinder.
Really happy for you 
Your signature tells the whole story...


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Friends,

My application is being processed through my agent and same application i have also imported in my Immiaccount only for correspondence purpose.

I am wondering if i can call GSM officer directly. As per the process, my agent is the only person authorized to call them asking for the status.

Seeing many folks getting grant after that one call these days 

Will sending an email, work the same way like the call do..


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Here_to_fly said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My application is being processed through my agent and same application i have also imported in my Immiaccount only for correspondence purpose.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the wishes buddy
I also applied through MARA agent and imported my application in immi account
I told my agent to call many times but he always declined and told me to wait instead so I called myself and got grant after calling
I do not think mailing helps too much as I mailed them twice but never got any other reply apart from auto-generated one


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Thanks for the wishes buddy
> I also applied through MARA agent and imported my application in immi account
> I told my agent to call many times but he always declined and told me to wait instead so I called myself and got grant after calling
> I do not think mailing helps too much as I mailed them twice but never got any other reply apart from auto-generated one


 It has really motivated me
Tomorrow morning, i shall try my luck by calling GSM CO :boxing:


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> finally got that ever elusive grant today
> thanks everyone and best of luck to all awaiting grants


many many many congratulations dear gurinderjit singh ji


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

Here_to_fly said:


> It has really motivated me
> Tomorrow morning, i shall try my luck by calling GSM CO :boxing:


I called up the CO today morning...
He confirmed that all the documents has been received and from DIBP end, all looks well. But the application is going through some external checks and that timeframe is not under their control. So couldnt confirm about the exact timelines by which i can expect the grant


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Called up today...
same old thing.... going through routine checks and advised to be patient.
:noidea:


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Here_to_fly said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My application is being processed through my agent and same application i have also imported in my Immiaccount only for correspondence purpose.
> 
> ...


I think you should call as waiting is killing and no harm in calling them. You may avoid informing you agent that you talked to them.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

HARDEEP said:


> many many many congratulations dear gurinderjit singh ji


Thanks Hardeep ji


----------



## adgomezl (Jan 2, 2015)

prforoz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My spouse's medical results are shown as "Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> ...


Hi,

Congratulations on your grant!

Just wondering, what happened in the end with the "Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required" of your wife?

I'm in the exact same case with my wife, did you have something to do or it was all fine?

Thanks!!!


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone here who lodged visa application during 3rd or 4th week of June and got CO allocated or received grant?
I called up Brisbane number and couldn't connect after the automated message.
Later I called up 131881 and was told that the applications lodged upto 17th June are being looked at. On the contrary there is this guy who lodged on 24/6 and received a direct grant.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

beautiful-life said:


> Anyone here who lodged visa application during 3rd or 4th week of June and got CO allocated or received grant?
> I called up Brisbane number and couldn't connect after the automated message.
> Later I called up 131881 and was told that the applications lodged upto 17th June are being looked at. On the contrary there is this guy who lodged on 24/6 and received a direct grant.


I lodged my application on the same day with you but haven't heard anything from the Department so far. I guess and hope that next week will be our turn :fingerscrossed:


----------



## proactive2013 (Jul 24, 2015)

Laxie said:


> I lodged my application on the same day with you but haven't heard anything from the Department so far. I guess and hope that next week will be our turn :fingerscrossed:



Me too lodged on 24/06/2015 not heard anything from deptt yet.


----------



## r.ad.sa (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi guys,
Today I have been asked to submit Form 815 (Medical Undertaking), so I filled it and uploaded it. 
When do you think my visa will be granted?

P.S Form 815 goal is to ensure that I will follow up with health clinic after arriving to Australia, which means my medical has passed (but with this undertaking condition).

Thank you



r.ad.sa said:


> Hi guys,
> First of all, congrats for all the grants  I am happy for all of you.
> 
> Secondly, I applied for Visa 190 (SA sponsorship); my agent lodged the application on 5 May. They requested the medical exams and police check in the first week in June, and I made them almost on 14 May. Since then nothing happened. I could know that my case has been assigned to "GSM Brisbane" team. Would I ask my agent to call the case team now? Or it is still early?
> ...




--------------------------------------------------------------
SA Invitation: 7 March 2015
Application Lodge: 5 May 2015
Medicals & PCC: 14 June 2015
Medical Undertaking: 14 August 2015
Visa Grant: ???


----------



## HopeToOz (May 22, 2015)

Here_to_fly said:


> I called up the CO today morning...
> He confirmed that all the documents has been received and from DIBP end, all looks well. But the application is going through some external checks and that timeframe is not under their control. So couldnt confirm about the exact timelines by which i can expect the grant


Buddy, i have been waiting since April and have called DIBP 3-4 times till now and everytime i get this standard response!


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

HopeToOz said:


> Here_to_fly said:
> 
> 
> > I called up the CO today morning...
> ...


Which number have you guys been calling?


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

r.ad.sa said:


> Hi guys,
> Today I have been asked to submit Form 815 (Medical Undertaking), so I filled it and uploaded it.
> When do you think my visa will be granted?
> 
> ...


Someone in this forum mentioned that, after submitting Medical Undertaking, he was given grant immediately. 

You might need to talk to CO to inform that you have submitted the form.
Good Luck.


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

My workplace received a job verification call today.
Hopefully everything will go alright.


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

k.kashwaa said:


> My workplace received a job verification call today.
> Hopefully everything will go alright.


Is it your current employer or previous employer verification.... Could you please tell bit in details the questions they asked.. did you communicated with HR..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## r.ad.sa (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you,
I hope it will be the same.
I will search for that post in this thread.



sribha said:


> Someone in this forum mentioned that, after submitting Medical Undertaking, he was given grant immediately.
> 
> You might need to talk to CO to inform that you have submitted the form.
> Good Luck.


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Here_to_fly said:


> Is it your current employer or previous employer verification.... Could you please tell bit in details the questions they asked.. did you communicated with HR..
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Current and only I'm claiming points for.
They only spoke to the HR guy, perhaps they called me but my phone was off all morning.


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi binu26,

I just saw your message on my inbox today, I did not know that you sent me, and don't even know how to reply to it . As I can see, you have been granted visa, congratulations!. I haven't got the invitation, so I have not prepared the CV, could you give me a clue what it is like? Cheers mate.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Is there anyone left from the May applicants still to be granted a visa or is it just me who is still waiting?


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Is there anyone left from the May applicants still to be granted a visa or is it just me who is still waiting?


 I m waiting
Lodge date 12 may


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

tusharbapu87 said:


> I m waiting Lodge date 12 may


I am. What is your status showing? 
Did you received any verification call till now??


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

HopeToOz said:


> Buddy, i have been waiting since April and have called DIBP 3-4 times till now and everytime i get this standard response!


I wander what reply you got frequently ?

Your Application status is under external check or not ?

I heard that Indian applicants are getting external verification check and it is the reason that procedure is taking bit more time than their mentioned time.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

sood2gagan said:


> I am. What is your status showing?
> Did you received any verification call till now??


I lodged my file through individual agent not MARA and I have not password of my immi account so I cannot see status. Yet I have not received any verification call. This waiting kill me


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Is there anyone left from the May applicants still to be granted a visa or is it just me who is still waiting?



I am also still waiting mate.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

tusharbapu87 said:


> I lodged my file through individual agent not MARA and I have not password of my immi account so I cannot see status. Yet I have not received any verification call. This waiting kill me



You can create a new immi account and import your current application using ur TRN number and keep a track of your application.


----------



## HopeToOz (May 22, 2015)

varundev said:


> I wander what reply you got frequently ?
> 
> Your Application status is under external check or not ?
> 
> I heard that Indian applicants are getting external verification check and it is the reason that procedure is taking bit more time than their mentioned time.


Hi Mate,

Initially when i called first couple of times in July, i got a response that all documents are received and nothing else is required from my end and they would inform once the decision is made and not sure of timelines. 

When i called up again after a month, they said its under routine checks and not sure about the timelines. 

My employer ( Admin team ) got a mail from Australian embassy to verify about my employment asking details like Joining date, Relieving date, Date of birth and last drawn salary. This happened about 2 weeks back. Im not sure what else will be checked. Im just fed up of waiting and lost interest to check the status in Immi account also


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

HopeToOz said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Initially when i called first couple of times in July, i got a response that all documents are received and nothing else is required from my end and they would inform once the decision is made and not sure of timelines.
> 
> ...


Hello Mate

Thanks for prompt reply. I observe many threads and forums and I came to the one conclusion that DIBP is working on the Backlog. They are also working on the weekends as We can find some grant news on weekends. DIBP is extending deadline and They did this twice. First was 31 July and Second is 31 August. 

I assume that they are giving this deadline based on their backlog and progress of application process. They are committed to complete their work and for that they are giving their 100% for it. 

Common problem is that We assumed that we will be getting grant within 3 months as per website timeline but all people don't think all cases are different. Only rare cases can be similar. It is time consuming process and many of us are calling them and keeping them busy on phone calls. Maximum phone callers complained that their phone are always busy and after many attempts they are able to talk but why ??? 

Have patients and let them give space to work. If they are free so they can complete many cases on daily basis and we all get golden mail. 

I am still waiting but I did not call them or mail them to know my status. 

just given my own view. Hope and patient is good lesson what we are learning. 

Come On Guys Few days more. 

Thanks Mate.


----------



## HopeToOz (May 22, 2015)

varundev said:


> Hello Mate
> 
> Thanks for prompt reply. I observe many threads and forums and I came to the one conclusion that DIBP is working on the Backlog. They are also working on the weekends as We can find some grant news on weekends. DIBP is extending deadline and They did this twice. First was 31 July and Second is 31 August.
> 
> ...


Yes, i understand! You are absolutely right! But i wonder why they are issuing grants of ppl who have lodged in new financial year inspite of not clearing the previous year's backlog still!! First they should clear from last year and then start issuing grants for current year! 

And, for some ppl, they are issuing direct grants and for some straightforward cases, they are taking months to grant! I dont understand!


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

varundev said:


> I wander what reply you got frequently ?
> 
> Your Application status is under external check or not ?
> 
> I heard that Indian applicants are getting external verification check and it is the reason that procedure is taking bit more time than their mentioned time.


what is external check here ?? can you please elaborate ???


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

HopeToOz said:


> Yes, i understand! You are absolutely right! But i wonder why they are issuing grants of ppl who have lodged in new financial year inspite of not clearing the previous year's backlog still!! First they should clear from last year and then start issuing grants for current year!
> 
> And, for some ppl, they are issuing direct grants and for some straightforward cases, they are taking months to grant! I dont understand!


Dear Mate,

Your question is valid but as far as I understand there is no any Que system. Standard answer is that processing time is vary application to application. No one can predict about the standards of processing. 

We don't have any other option except wait.

My intuition says we will see flow of Grant in upcoming few weeks but what week is that no one knows. 

let's enjoy this killing wait time......


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

HopeToOz said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Initially when i called first couple of times in July, i got a response that all documents are received and nothing else is required from my end and they would inform once the decision is made and not sure of timelines.
> 
> ...


As your verification check is complete two weeks before, yours should be ready any time. Please call them again, mention that employment verification was done and request for the status.

Good Luck.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> what is external check here ?? can you please elaborate ???


I heard from one of my friend who recently got grant. External check in which all documents and employment verification is done through the DIBP. It is done by Local Australian Embassy staff which is in your country. In those countries where embassy is not available, Checks can be done by approved organizations. If application is under this check so final decision can take long time like from 6 months to 12 months.

I also observed that after external check, applicants can get grant within few weeks. 

External check is not done with all applications. It is Vary case to case and depends upon the documents what applicant provided. 

I heard that nowadays all applications are under external check and which can take long time.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> what is external check here ?? can you please elaborate ???




External checks are done by external agencies like ASIO therefore CO is unable to provide a time frame on the outcome. It includes character as well as security checks.Timeline depends upon the workload of verifying agencies and ranges from 4 months to even a year approximately

On the other hand, internal checks are checks done within DIAC and by Australia High commission.Internal checks include employment verification, education verification,language test verification.Timeline varies from 3 months to 6 months approximately


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

tusharbapu87 said:


> I lodged my file through individual agent not MARA and I have not password of my immi account so I cannot see status. Yet I have not received any verification call. This waiting kill me


I can understand. I applied on 23 may. Got verification call from Australian embassy new delhi on 7 aug. Other than that nothing. 

One thing is assured that co has been assigned in your case and no more documents are required. If they were looking for anything else they would have asked by now.

Things are bit slow i guess. They are not issuing visa frequently now and they are also doing some deep external checks which could take some time for security purpose.

Try calling them once your exceed 90 days. Make sure to keep your application number handy. 

Try to get it from your agent if possible.

Stay relax and hope for the best !!


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi gurinder, 

Did you get ur email after making them a call?

I called them last month and they said to wait for another one month. 

My employment verification was done on 7 aug. And this friday my 3 months period will be over. 

Should i make them a call for reminder?? She wasn't sound nice the last time i called just after 10 days from my first call.


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> Hi gurinder,
> 
> Did you get ur email after making them a call?
> 
> ...


Give them a call. I received my grant after calling.


----------



## jaiboy (Jul 9, 2015)

Mismanagement said:


> Give them a call. I received my grant after calling.


Yes. If you think all formalities from your side is over, then you can give a try by calling them.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

sood2gagan said:


> Hi gurinder,
> 
> Did you get ur email after making them a call?
> 
> ...



Yes I got my mail 5 minutes after calling
Avoid calling multiple times in a month...once a month should be fine though
Since it has been over a month since your last call,go ahead and call them again


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> External checks are done by external agencies like ASIO therefore CO is unable to provide a time frame on the outcome. It includes character as well as security checks.Timeline depends upon the workload of verifying agencies and ranges from 4 months to even a year approximately
> 
> On the other hand, internal checks are checks done within DIAC and by Australia High commission.Internal checks include employment verification, education verification,language test verification.Timeline varies from 3 months to 6 months approximately


that means.. they can cross verify our VETASSESS things ??
I mean can they do again another verification for employment ?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> that means.. they can cross verify our VETASSESS things ??
> I mean can they do again another verification for employment ?


Yes DIBP will verify employment again in case of internal checks..it may be through mail,call or sometimes physical visits


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Yes DIBP will verify employment again in case of internal checks..it may be through mail,call or sometimes physical visits


wow physical verification too ???
you got any idea i mean any call or something.. that they gonna visit??
or they just drop without any warning...


----------



## JavWa (Apr 2, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Oh heres my new timeline. Got the visa after calling.
> 
> #visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#Grant: July 8, 2015


Which number did you call?


----------



## JavWa (Apr 2, 2015)

Mismanagement said:


> Give them a call. I received my grant after calling.


whch number did you called?


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

I called the department today at 10am AEST, a very polite lady picked up and asked how she can help me.

I gave her my TRN and asked if she could check my application status, she told me that everything looks fine and that she would go through the documents and send me an email shortly.

20 minutes later the case was finalized and grant letter sent.


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

k.kashwaa said:


> I called the department today at 10am AEST, a very polite lady picked up and asked how she can help me.
> 
> I gave her my TRN and asked if she could check my application status, she told me that everything looks fine and that she would go through the documents and send me an email shortly.
> 
> 20 minutes later the case was finalized and grant letter sent.


Which number did you call, plz mention. Thanks.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> I called the department today at 10am AEST, a very polite lady picked up and asked how she can help me.
> 
> I gave her my TRN and asked if she could check my application status, she told me that everything looks fine and that she would go through the documents and send me an email shortly.
> 
> 20 minutes later the case was finalized and grant letter sent.



Congrats kashwaa


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> wow physical verification too ???
> you got any idea i mean any call or something.. that they gonna visit??
> or they just drop without any warning...


No mail or call beforehand..it was direct attack


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

What is the number to call to check the status? My case officer is from GSM Brisbane Team. He asked for medicals only which were uploaded but no response since then. I want to call to try my luck if i may also get a grant after calling ?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

uhafez12 said:


> what is the number to call to check the status? My case officer is from gsm brisbane team. He asked for medicals only which were uploaded but no response since then. I want to call to try my luck if i may also get a grant after calling ?



+61731367000


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

I called yesterday on this number but it just plays the standard recorded message (to wait/send email etc) and then disconnects. It doesn't give any option to talk to anyone. Can someone guide me please. Thanks.


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Glad to share a good news with you!! I got the golden mail for me and family yesterday. It was all within the 90 days timeline for 190 visa.... the good thing was .. that I got it for mom as well. The excitement took a day to settle down and was celebrating yesterday... so posting it after 1 day. Anyhow for the benefit of all below are timelines...

Code:263111
ACS1: May 2014
ACS2: July 2014 (change in code 263113 to 263111)
Ielts: 7 attempts (all times missed by .5 in in one of the four RWSL: seemed like ielts scam)
PTE: Feb 2015 (all 65 plus: 10 pts)
189 filing: 17 Feb 2015
189 invite: 27 Feb 2015
let the invite lapse as as overestimated pts of experience due to ACS deduction

Vic SS application: 21 Mar 2015
Vic invite: 16 May 2015
190 visa lodge: 23 may 2015
additional docs request for medical, PCC, evidence of employment and relationship for mom: 21 July 2015
submission of all additional docs: 11 Aug 2015
Golden mail of Grant: 20 Aug 2015
IED: 30 Jul 2016
Landing: probably in Feb / Mar 2016

I am an expat in Dubai and had applied through an agent and although they were quite good... this forum is miles ahead in terms of support provided. Thank you to all the contributors here. Wishing everyone all the best.


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

Congratulations 





vixiv said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Glad to share a good news with you!! I got the golden mail for me and family yesterday. It was all within the 90 days timeline for 190 visa.... the good thing was .. that I got it for mom as well. The excitement took a day to settle down and was celebrating yesterday... so posting it after 1 day. Anyhow for the benefit of all below are timelines...
> 
> ...


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

vixiv said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Glad to share a good news with you!! I got the golden mail for me and family yesterday. It was all within the 90 days timeline for 190 visa.... the good thing was .. that I got it for mom as well. The excitement took a day to settle down and was celebrating yesterday... so posting it after 1 day. Anyhow for the benefit of all below are timelines...
> 
> ...



Congratulations


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

uhafez12 said:


> I called yesterday on this number but it just plays the standard recorded message (to wait/send email etc) and then disconnects. It doesn't give any option to talk to anyone. Can someone guide me please. Thanks.



You have to call multiple times to get through this message..Best time to call is 10am AEST


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> No mail or call beforehand..it was direct attack


strange...


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

vixiv said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Glad to share a good news with you!! I got the golden mail for me and family yesterday. It was all within the 90 days timeline for 190 visa.... the good thing was .. that I got it for mom as well. The excitement took a day to settle down and was celebrating yesterday... so posting it after 1 day. Anyhow for the benefit of all below are timelines...
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations vixiv! Nice to see someone from May group got grant, that too including Mom.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

nitinmoudgil said:


> strange...


No buddy it is not strange at all..infact its perfectly normal
They can never call applicant or his employer to tell them about their personal visit because they do not want the applicant to prepare himself in advance with best possible response to their queries
So one should always expect these type of verifications until he gets a grant


----------



## hsingh (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry for the late update friends, but I received my 189 on the 31st of July . Below are the timelines.

Lodged my 189 on 4th May
CO contacted on 23rd June -- asking for proof of functional English for my wife. CO assigned from GSM Adelaide.
29th June - responses to CO with the letter
9th July - contacted GSM Adelaide to check the status. The officer asked me to get few more details on the letter ( duration of education etc.). After this I received an email from the officer , and apparently now my case has been transferred to GSM Brisbane 
Uploaded the new letter on 24th July. Called them up on 31st ( 6:30 am IST ), and 30 minutes later I had the email.


----------



## hsingh (Apr 9, 2015)

I also hear from a lot of people that when they call the immigration department, they have to hear the taped message. 
A piece of advise on that, let that taped message go through completely, DO NOT HANG UP , it will automatically after 60-70 seconds pf recorded message transform into a regular call and you would be able to speak with a representative. 

I was always able to speak with the immigration officers in the first time


----------



## Mitad (Aug 19, 2015)

hsingh said:


> Sorry for the late update friends, but I received my 189 on the 31st of July . Below are the timelines.
> 
> Lodged my 189 on 4th May
> CO contacted on 23rd June -- asking for proof of functional English for my wife. CO assigned from GSM Adelaide.
> ...


Many Congatulations Hsingh and all the very best for your future ventures.


----------



## Mitad (Aug 19, 2015)

hsingh said:


> I also hear from a lot of people that when they call the immigration department, they have to hear the taped message.
> A piece of advise on that, let that taped message go through completely, DO NOT HANG UP , it will automatically after 60-70 seconds pf recorded message transform into a regular call and you would be able to speak with a representative.
> 
> I was always able to speak with the immigration officers in the first time


I think you were a lucky person when you called DIBP. This is not the case with many others. After recorded message, usually people here "this line is busy" message and call disconnects.

It will be helpful for others if you can share if you have used a different no. (applicants call to +61731367000).


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

Mitad said:


> I think you were a lucky person when you called DIBP. This is not the case with many others. After recorded message, usually people here "this line is busy" message and call disconnects.
> 
> It will be helpful for others if you can share if you have used a different no. (applicants call to +61731367000).


Whenever I call this number +61731367000 to check the status of my application, after the recorded message, i always hear "that number is busy, please try again later" and call disconnects. I am trying for the last 3-4 days but no luck. 

CO contacted on 5th Aug to submit the Medicals, which were uploaded on Aug 17th and updated in the immi account and i clicked the "request completed" button too. Status of my application is "Assessment in Progress". 

Just wanted to call them to try my luck but no luck till now. Is there a seperate number for GSM Brisbane and GSM Adelaide.......?


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Hi Singh


can you elobrate a bit on physical verification part and how was your experience.

who visited teh campus for physical verification, was it a member from embassy or a third party? what sort of question they asked? who all they meet as part of this verification?

it's very rare i heard about the physical verification.




singh_gurinderjit said:


> No mail or call beforehand..it was direct attack


----------



## sra (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi! What is the contact no. for GSM Adelaide? +61 7 3136 7000 or +61 8 7421 7163 ? 

Thanks!


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just to share the good news, I got my grant letters for me and my family (wife+3 kids) today morning. I called them on +61731367000 and spoke to the lady who asked my passport number and checked my application status and informed it is completed and keep an eye on my inbox during the day, if anything is required, she will send an email to me. In 20 minutes i got my grant. 

Refer to my signatures for my timelines. Wish you all good luck for your grants as well. But those who got CO assigned and submitted all the requested docs, i suggest give them a call between 9-10am Aus Time, and I am sure if your application is completed you will get the grant same day.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

uhafez12 said:


> Just to share the good news, I got my grant letters for me and my family (wife+3 kids) today morning. I called them on +61731367000 and spoke to the lady who asked my passport number and checked my application status and informed it is completed and keep an eye on my inbox during the day, if anything is required, she will send an email to me. In 20 minutes i got my grant.
> 
> Refer to my signatures for my timelines. Wish you all good luck for your grants as well. But those who got CO assigned and submitted all the requested docs, i suggest give them a call between 9-10am Aus Time, and I am sure if your application is completed you will get the grant same day.


Eventually, your attempts of reaching them did not go in vain. Happy to know that you have received grants for your family and you.

Many Congratulations and all the best for your new ventures.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

All,
I applied for VISA on 29th Jun 2015 with 65 Points for 261111 and claiming 10 points for Employment. Today ( 25th Aug) i received an email from with the following note

_Dear XXXXXXX,

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing

This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated and an
initial assessment has taken place. Please note that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. 

This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet checks that are undertaken by us and other agencies. This is a routine procedure and it is mandatory for the department to receive a response before we can proceed
further.

At this stage no further information or documents is required however you will be contacted about any additional information if required.

Yours sincerely
XXXXXXXX

GSM Visa Processing Officer
GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protection_

I am wondering what this implies,, 
whether this is out for internal verification or external verification ( via AFP)

Kindly advise if any of you had similar emails sent over


Regards

Andy


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

uhafez12 said:


> Just to share the good news, I got my grant letters for me and my family (wife+3 kids) today morning. I called them on +61731367000 and spoke to the lady who asked my passport number and checked my application status and informed it is completed and keep an eye on my inbox during the day, if anything is required, she will send an email to me. In 20 minutes i got my grant.
> 
> Refer to my signatures for my timelines. Wish you all good luck for your grants as well. But those who got CO assigned and submitted all the requested docs, i suggest give them a call between 9-10am Aus Time, and I am sure if your application is completed you will get the grant same day.



Congrats buddy


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

sra said:


> Hi! What is the contact no. for GSM Adelaide? +61 7 3136 7000 or +61 8 7421 7163 ?
> 
> Thanks!


Adelaide +61 8 7421 7163
Brisbane +61 7 3136 7000
Most applicants called brisbane number irrespective of their teams..so it is tried and tested number..go for it


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

ssingh1 said:


> Hi Singh
> 
> 
> can you elobrate a bit on physical verification part and how was your experience.
> ...



Yes it is very rare
Embassy officials including one foreigner visited my organization with all my employment documents and verified it with company records
They met my company head and also enquired about my roles and responsibilities


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

After more than a year of working through different challenges for applying a visa, we have finally got a grant today 9am HKT for me, my wife and my daughter. This forum has been a goldmine for us in providing critical information for us to move a step closer to receiving a grant. Not only you can find general information on how to go about your concerns, you will also receive advice from the members which are unique to your case.

And with that I would like to give special thanks to @KeeDa and @Jeeten#80 for providing information that gave peace of mind to the decisions I made during our application.

For those who haven't received their grants or in the process of applying, just hang in there, you will be taken good care if you ask appropriately on this forum.

And for my final time line here it is:

24 May 2015 - Visa Application
14 July 2015 - First CO Contact (Requested Form 80 and HK PCC)
03 Aug 2015 - Uploaded Form 80 and PH PCC
05 Aug 2015 - HK Police sent HK PCC to CO
24 Aug 2015 - Called DIBP at 12:30pm HKT at 00 61 7 31367000 but CO gave standard response to just wait
25 Aug 2015 - Called DIBP again at 8:07am HKT using the same no. and finally ask my details
25 Aug 2015 - Received grant notification emails for the three of us after an hour of calling

Again, thank you for all the help!

Regards,
avp


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

armanvp said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After more than a year of working through different challenges for applying a visa, we have finally got a grant today 9am HKT for me, my wife and my daughter. This forum has been a goldmine for us in providing critical information for us to move a step closer to receiving a grant. Not only you can find general information on how to go about your concerns, you will also receive advice from the members which are unique to your case.
> 
> ...



Congratulations arman


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congratulations arman


Thanks @singh_gurinderjit ! Congratulations as well! Good luck to our move to AU!lane:


----------



## khanmujeebin (Mar 4, 2014)

By the Grace of good I Got Grant finally yepee !


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

khanmujeebin said:


> By the Grace of good I Got Grant finally yepee !


Congratulations mate


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I called up Adelaide number today around 2.30 PM their time , told them that I had uploaded my last pending document two days back (FBI clearance ) , the lady said she will check later and email me if they need any other documents. 

After 15 minutes , 3 grant mails landed into my gmail inbox (one each for me, spouse and kid) . 

Still digesting this news. It was a very long wait for me , I still can't believe that grant mails have arrived. You may not believe but I am trying for Australia PR from last 12 years. My hair have turned grey after all these years. 

Due to mech. engg degree , but experience in IT, I could never meet the points criteria as ACS guys would not give me enough points of work experience. Finally in 2014 I completed enough years to give me required points even after 6 years deduction . 

And then the 1.5 years long application process , obtaining PCC from 4 countries for myself and spouse . Passport changes , address changes , misplaced posts , it all happened . Phew, I am completely drained to be honest . Not even thinking of next steps right now .

Best wishes to all who are going through same phases which I have now completed by grace of god 

I owe much to this forum and members. it cannot be repayed. Please reach out to me for any help I can offer to express my gratitude.

Once I land in AU I will continue to update on forum, and also find ways how I can be of help to those who will come after me there .

Visa lodgement : 7th May 2015
CO contact : 23rd June 2015
All PCCs uploaded : 23rd Aug 2015
Grant : 25th Aug 2015


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

farerpark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called up Adelaide number today around 2.30 PM their time , told them that I had uploaded my last pending document two days back (FBI clearance ) , the lady said she will check later and email me if they need any other documents.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy
Your perseverance finally paid off..good luck for your second innings now


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Congrats buddy
> Your perseverance finally paid off..good luck for your second innings now


Thanks buddy, Congrats on you grant and good luck to you as well


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

farerpark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called up Adelaide number today around 2.30 PM their time , told them that I had uploaded my last pending document two days back (FBI clearance ) , the lady said she will check later and email me if they need any other documents.
> 
> ...



Congrats mate! I hope that you will find the life in Australia worth the 12 year wait.


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

farerpark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called up Adelaide number today around 2.30 PM their time , told them that I had uploaded my last pending document two days back (FBI clearance ) , the lady said she will check later and email me if they need any other documents.
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy.. Wish you all the very best for new life in Australia


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

armanvp said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After more than a year of working through different challenges for applying a visa, we have finally got a grant today 9am HKT for me, my wife and my daughter. This forum has been a goldmine for us in providing critical information for us to move a step closer to receiving a grant. Not only you can find general information on how to go about your concerns, you will also receive advice from the members which are unique to your case.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Arman


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

uhafez12 said:


> Just to share the good news, I got my grant letters for me and my family (wife+3 kids) today morning. I called them on +61731367000 and spoke to the lady who asked my passport number and checked my application status and informed it is completed and keep an eye on my inbox during the day, if anything is required, she will send an email to me. In 20 minutes i got my grant.
> 
> Refer to my signatures for my timelines. Wish you all good luck for your grants as well. But those who got CO assigned and submitted all the requested docs, i suggest give them a call between 9-10am Aus Time, and I am sure if your application is completed you will get the grant same day.


I mate...congrats on your grant...I ve been trying to reach that number for the last few days and no luck! It s always saying that is busy...
I'm calling on shore...how did you end up speaking with them?
Thanks!


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS ......to ll those who got the *GOLDEN MAIL * recently

Now this is your moment guys, enjoy this to the fullest...... 

All the best!!


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

armanvp said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After more than a year of working through different challenges for applying a visa, we have finally got a grant today 9am HKT for me, my wife and my daughter. This forum has been a goldmine for us in providing critical information for us to move a step closer to receiving a grant. Not only you can find general information on how to go about your concerns, you will also receive advice from the members which are unique to your case.
> 
> ...




Armanvp,

Hearty congratulations.

Happy to read grant news from many May applicants.

Good Luck to all those who are waiting for speedy grant.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

khanmujeebin said:


> By the Grace of good I Got Grant finally yepee !


Many Congratulations.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

farerpark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called up Adelaide number today around 2.30 PM their time , told them that I had uploaded my last pending document two days back (FBI clearance ) , the lady said she will check later and email me if they need any other documents.
> 
> ...


Hearty congratulations mate.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

aks.amitsahu said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> My grant is still pending , visa lodged on 29 May , with all documents front loaded on 7 June . I called the GSM number twice to enquire , but the only response I got was, they have received all the documents & nothing else to be submitted . They are doing the background verification & that would take time . It's been 15 days since I called but status is still the same . Anyone else in the same situation .
> 
> ...


Did you get any verification calls ?


----------



## rahulsharma50 (Jul 16, 2015)

aks.amitsahu said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> My grant is still pending , visa lodged on 29 May , with all documents front loaded on 7 June . I called the GSM number twice to enquire , but the only response I got was, they have received all the documents & nothing else to be submitted . They are doing the background verification & that would take time . It's been 15 days since I called but status is still the same . Anyone else in the same situation .
> 
> ...


That is not a problem. I am also waiting since 16th May. They have not asked anything more. I also called and inquired, they have suggested that they are running a few BGV (Background Verifications)tasks. Not to worry it is normal....

EOI - 01 May 2015
Invitation date: 08 May 2015
Visa - Application 16th May 2015, 65 points
Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111
ACS- 30 Apr 2015 positive
IELTS - 14 Mar 2015 - R-8.5, W-8.0, L-8.5, S-7.5

Visa Application : 16th May, no CO assigned, no update yet.


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

rahulsharma50 said:


> That is not a problem. I am also waiting since 16th May. They have not asked anything more. I also called and inquired, they have suggested that they are running a few BGV (Background Verifications)tasks. Not to worry it is normal....
> 
> EOI - 01 May 2015
> Invitation date: 08 May 2015
> ...


Thanks Rahul..!!!


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

rahulsharma50 said:


> That is not a problem. I am also waiting since 16th May. They have not asked anything more. I also called and inquired, they have suggested that they are running a few BGV (Background Verifications)tasks. Not to worry it is normal....
> 
> EOI - 01 May 2015
> Invitation date: 08 May 2015
> ...


Hi Rahul,

I hope you get your grant soon.....

All the best buddy!!


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Thanks friend.

Is the organization you are working for, that went thru the physical verification, is a MNC? what the size of your organization? had you submitted the statutory declaration or the reference was on company letter had?

was for the understanding on how the physical certification is selected














singh_gurinderjit said:


> Yes it is very rare
> Embassy officials including one foreigner visited my organization with all my employment documents and verified it with company records
> They met my company head and also enquired about my roles and responsibilities


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

ssingh1 said:


> Thanks friend.
> 
> Is the organization you are working for, that went thru the physical verification, is a MNC? what the size of your organization? had you submitted the statutory declaration or the reference was on company letter had?
> 
> was for the understanding on how the physical certification is selected



I claimed 7 years experience and worked in only one organization 
It was not MNC but big enough with around 300 Permanent employees and 200 temporary ones.I submitted reference letters on company letterhead duly signed by my Company Vice President
Only DIBP knows the criteria for selecting applications for physical verification


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

This thread has moved to page 6 on the index list...goes to say tht there are hardly any activity among May applicants... 
SEEMS LIKE I AM THE ONLY ONE LEFT .... WHEN? WHEN ? WHEN?


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> This thread has moved to page 6 on the index list...goes to say tht there are hardly any activity among May applicants... SEEMS LIKE I AM THE ONLY ONE LEFT .... WHEN? WHEN ? WHEN?


Hi
Did u contact CO, any update from DIBP.

I know this waiting is killing. Please have patience and you will get grant soon.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> This thread has moved to page 6 on the index list...goes to say tht there are hardly any activity among May applicants...
> SEEMS LIKE I AM THE ONLY ONE LEFT .... WHEN? WHEN ? WHEN?


I am also in the queue with you man....


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

me too


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

smashingbeast said:


> me too


me too , waiting & getting impatient :-(


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

Me too... Can't contact CO also. Everytime the no is busy.


----------



## smashingbeast (Jun 20, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Adelaide +61 8 7421 7163
> Brisbane +61 7 3136 7000
> Most applicants called brisbane number irrespective of their teams..so it is tried and tested number..go for it


Can't seem to reach out on any of the numbers. I hope it's just not me.


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

You are all may guys.... me? I am April guy dudes.... But still no light


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Blah and all other 'May ' guys,

please update your signature thoroughly so that we get to see the pattern why it is dealyed.

I was assigned to a CO *<SNIP>* and I know of another guy with same CO. Both of us are awaitng a grant.

*Please avoid using CO's full names - initials are fine.

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

*grant*

Well good news ... finally got the grant !!

Please find my timeline on following link.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/742250-april-2015-189-visa-lodge-application-status-42.html#post8133554


----------



## r.ad.sa (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey guys, 
Finally I've got my grant yesterday.
Thank you all for the great help




r.ad.sa said:


> Hi guys,
> Today I have been asked to submit Form 815 (Medical Undertaking), so I filled it and uploaded it.
> When do you think my visa will be granted?
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------
SA Invitation: 7 March 2015
Application Lodge: 5 May 2015
Medicals & PCC: 14 June 2015
Medical Undertaking: 14 August 2015
Visa Grant: 5 September 2015


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Blah said:


> Well good news ... finally got the grant !!
> 
> Please find my timeline on following link.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/742250-april-2015-189-visa-lodge-application-status-42.html#post8133554


Many Congratulations Blah. All the very best for your new venture.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

r.ad.sa said:


> Hey guys,
> Finally I've got my grant yesterday.
> Thank you all for the great help
> 
> ...



Many Congratulations! All the very best for your new venture.

Happy to see the grant messages from April and May applicants. Others who are still waiting will soon receive grants.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

somebody tell me how to deal with this waiting period... its killing me

in the meanwhile this thread has moved to pg9 on the index  ... almost zero activity here.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> in the meanwhile this thread has moved to pg9 on the index  ... almost zero activity here.



This is because only we are remaining for the grant.


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

Count me also. . M also waiting..


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks a lot Sribha for wishes. 

For others waiting; Don't loose the hope guys, within a few days everyone will be having grant.



sribha said:


> Many Congratulations Blah. All the very best for your new venture.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

I lodged my file on 12 may still waiting for grant. Any suggestion for me. My agent does not want to call to dibp. What I do next


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

tusharbapu87 said:


> I lodged my file on 12 may still waiting for grant. Any suggestion for me. My agent does not want to call to dibp. What I do next


Hi Tusha Bapu,

In my opinion you should call, DIBP yourself to get some update. I did the same.

Regards,
Srini


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

tusharbapu87 said:


> I lodged my file on 12 may still waiting for grant. Any suggestion for me. My agent does not want to call to dibp. What I do next


Ditch your agent and call DIBP asap. 4 months is a long time , even with background check it doesn't take this long.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Calling DIBP doesnt help either... I have called many times, latest being yesterday.. everytime they say that the application is 'undergoing routine check'... I dont know what this routine check is and why is it taking so long.

I asked her if there is any expected timeline to hear the verdict; on which she said it should take another 'couple of weeks'. Am not sure she said it with conviction or casually said it


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Calling DIBP doesnt help either... I have called many times, latest being yesterday.. everytime they say that the application is 'undergoing routine check'... I dont know what this routine check is and why is it taking so long.
> 
> I asked her if there is any expected timeline to hear the verdict; on which she said it should take another 'couple of weeks'. Am not sure she said it with conviction or casually said it


Hopefully you will get it in couple of weeks Thunder. 

As you know that yours is undergoing routine check. 

Thushar will also come to his status when he calls DIBP.

Good Luck to you guys.


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

I applied on 29 May still the same status , I called them up today the update was same as well . However I got an email asking for current residency proof in Singapore & tax assessment , upon updating the same with the officer she said we are still clearing the backlog emails dated Aug 20, so it will take while in my case was the update . It really has been a long wait .

Cheers
Amit



sribha said:


> Hopefully you will get it in couple of weeks Thunder.
> 
> As you know that yours is undergoing routine check.
> 
> ...


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello Everybody ,

Very happy to tell , I finally got my grant after 3 months wait . 

I thank everyone for the valuable feedback & information shared & wish everyone a speedy grant .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

aks.amitsahu said:


> Hello Everybody ,
> 
> Very happy to tell , I finally got my grant after 3 months wait .
> 
> ...


Congratulations.

I too called them today with all docs uploaded . They confirmed for all docs receipt and told that the case is being assessed. hopefully i will have something like you to share tomorrow.


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I lodged my Visa on May 28th and got my CO from Brisbane allotted on Jul 27th. She requested more documents and I uploaded it on Aug 22nd. It's close to 3 weeks now. I dont claim points for my workex but I am not sure whether any external verification is happening or not. 

I mailed back inquiring about the successful upload of my docs but it ended up in vain as there was no response. I tried contacting DIBP but no one picks the call. I call them at +61 131881 between 3 an 4 PM AEST. don't they work post lunch?


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my Visa on May 28th and got my CO from Brisbane allotted on Jul 27th. She requested more documents and I uploaded it on Aug 22nd. It's close to 3 weeks now. I dont claim points for my workex but I am not sure whether any external verification is happening or not.
> 
> I mailed back inquiring about the successful upload of my docs but it ended up in vain as there was no response. I tried contacting DIBP but no one picks the call. I call them at +61 131881 between 3 an 4 PM AEST. don't they work post lunch?


Try to call around 9-10 AM AUS time, and they close at 4 everyday (this is for Adelaide though, but should be the same). Good luck :thumb:


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

aks.amitsahu said:


> Hello Everybody ,
> 
> Very happy to tell , I finally got my grant after 3 months wait .
> 
> ...


Very nice to hear this as status of one more May applicant is changed from applied to granted .

Many Many congratulations!!


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Congrats bhai ask.amitsahu,
mera number kab aayega?


----------



## aks.amitsahu (Dec 15, 2014)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Congrats bhai ask.amitsahu,
> mera number kab aayega?


Thank U all , sab num jaldi aayega


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I too called them today with all docs uploaded . They confirmed for all docs receipt and told that the case is being assessed. hopefully i will have something like you to share tomorrow.


All the best and hope to hear the good news from you, tomorrow


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

aks.amitsahu said:


> Hello Everybody ,
> 
> Very happy to tell , I finally got my grant after 3 months wait .
> 
> ...


Great news! Congratulations to you and all the best!
So, looks like things moved after you gave them a call, last week.


----------



## debonair (Sep 20, 2015)

Visa :189 
Occupation: 263311 telecomm engr
EA result: JAN 2015
EOI submitt:JAN 2015
invitation to apply: FEB 2015
application lodged: FEB 2015
CO assigned: Aprill 11 2015
Medical: 26 Aprill 2015
All docs provided including pcc: June 6 2015
Additional docs provided: June 11 2015
Visa: :fingerscrossed: 

Hi,
I got invitation to apply in aprill this year and i was suppose to provide all docs+ medical by 28 may. I had submitted my\family medical before 28 may but however it took long to complete pcc and finally submitted all the docs including form 1221 and 80 + additional information to the processing team on June 11 and explained to CO the reasons for delays , that she accepted.

Now its been more than 3 months that i have been waiting for visa . Can anyone let me know the possible reason for taking them such long time or is there any way i can follow up with them. I already emailed the CO about it, but there has been no reply yet.



BR


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

debonair said:


> Visa :189
> Occupation: 263311 telecomm engr
> EA result: JAN 2015
> EOI submitt:JAN 2015
> ...



Its high time you call the Immigration Team ( Brisbane / Adelaide) 

Regards

Andy


----------



## aown1982 (May 9, 2014)

Hi tushar

Please be patient and look forward to the deadline you have set for the first entry, the grant will come for sure. i applied on 7 May and got the grant on 14th September. dont worry and stay put. No need to call if the agent does not want to ask the agent to send an email to the brisbane/adelaide email address for enquiry. hope that helps!!



tusharbapu87 said:


> I lodged my file on 12 may still waiting for grant. Any suggestion for me. My agent does not want to call to dibp. What I do next


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

aown1982 said:


> Hi tushar
> 
> Please be patient and look forward to the deadline you have set for the first entry, the grant will come for sure. i applied on 7 May and got the grant on 14th September. dont worry and stay put. No need to call if the agent does not want to ask the agent to send an email to the brisbane/adelaide email address for enquiry. hope that helps!!


Thanks for motivate me. Hopefully it will be happen as per yours


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

Dear All,
I applied for Visa on May 07, 2015. Its been already now more than 4.5 months. Last time when I contacted CO, he informed me that assessment is still going on. Recently last week, job verification about my old work was done through a call to me and it was made from Australian High Commission India. But when I asked my old company, they still haven't received any call regarding my job verification. Hoping that the job verification process is completed and no more contact will be made to my old company, when can i expect to get visa?? This waiting is really really killing me. One of my friend who applied under Subclass 190 has already got visa and have already migrated to Australia. Shall I again call to update my application as it has been already 20 days since my last call or shall I wait a bit more before i make any call?? Hoping for kind assistance.


----------



## FarheenU (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello everyone. I hope if someone can help me with my scenario. I applied visa onshore 189 on 8th May however my partner is offshore. My CO was allocated on 25th June. Asked me couple of docs which were submitted on 12th July except pcc which was submitted on 6th Aug. I called DI BP depth twice. 1st time the lady said it's in backlog not I have to wait. Second time the man said employment verification taking place. Both calls were made the same day. I wonder how long will it take to take a decision. Being an offshore partner does it effects that theven processing time ? I sent an email 2-3 times to CO but no response :/ I have no idea what's going on


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

*190 visa May*

Hi, 

I lodged my file on 10th May under 190. The file is under routine check. Could someone tell how much of maximum time is taken for routine checks completion? Please reply.

kamal


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

I am lonely.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

bonerofalonelyheart said:


> I am lonely.


me 31st may and still waiting...


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Waiting for the Approval*

Guyz please help me out , i was invited for 190 i lodged my visa on 23 june 2015, time frame for the approval was 45 days , CO was allocated on 6 August 2015, but its been 3 months i did not get anything from their side , please let me know what to do.? :confused2:


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

parv007 said:


> Guyz please help me out , i was invited for 190 i lodged my visa on 23 june 2015, time frame for the approval was 45 days , CO was allocated on 6 August 2015, but its been 3 months i did not get anything from their side , please let me know what to do.? :confused2:


This long wait can be very taxing. . Assuming you have uploaded all the documents were uploaded and you had clicked the Request complete button, you should have got the grant by now. Why don't you call your GSM office and find out?


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> This long wait can be very taxing. . Assuming you have uploaded all the documents were uploaded and you had clicked the Request complete button, you should have got the grant by now. Why don't you call your GSM office and find out?



Good idea


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

Jelli-kallu thanks for the reply .
I called them many times the only answer i got is your request is under process and there is no time frame.
I don't know what to do now ?


----------



## Samson thomas (Jul 15, 2015)

thank you expatforum

i have received my visa grant today ...thank you for all those shared their experience....

i have applied on 6 may 2015
thank you i hope all the may guys will get their grant soon best wishes .....


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Samson thomas said:


> thank you expatforum
> 
> i have received my visa grant today ...thank you for all those shared their experience....
> 
> ...


Congratulations Samson!!!


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Samson thomas said:


> thank you expatforum
> 
> i have received my visa grant today ...thank you for all those shared their experience....
> 
> ...


Congratulations Samson


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

parv007 said:


> Guyz please help me out , i was invited for 190 i lodged my visa on 23 june 2015, time frame for the approval was 45 days , CO was allocated on 6 August 2015, but its been 3 months i did not get anything from their side , please let me know what to do.? :confused2:


What docs did CO requested you?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Samson thomas said:


> thank you expatforum
> 
> i have received my visa grant today ...thank you for all those shared their experience....
> 
> ...


Great news. Long wait.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Samson thomas said:


> thank you expatforum
> 
> i have received my visa grant today ...thank you for all those shared their experience....
> 
> ...


Congrats Samson thomas.

Can you please share your detailed timeline. 
Please tell us what occupation list you had applied under? with family?
who is your case officer?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Congrats Samson thomas.
> 
> Can you please share your detailed timeline.
> Please tell us what occupation list you had applied under? with family?
> who is your case officer?


Hello ThunderDownUnder .. Could you please explain your physical verification?


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello guys,
I submitted my file on 12 may but yet waiting for grant. my agent denied to call DIBP yet today i called DIBP. A lady picked up my called and first she was not ready to give information about my file status but after my request, she asked me my passport no. and DOB. she hold me 5 min. and answered that she will forward my request to my case officer for quick output. As per she, timeline varies case to case still she told that may be they take couple of weeks in my case. now finger cross. i called on this number 0061731367000


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Hello guys,
> I submitted my file on 12 may but yet waiting for grant. my agent denied to call DIBP yet today i called DIBP. A lady picked up my called and first she was not ready to give information about my file status but after my request, she asked me my passport no. and DOB. she hold me 5 min. and answered that she will forward my request to my case officer for quick output. As per she, timeline varies case to case still she told that may be they take couple of weeks in my case. now finger cross. i called on this number 0061731367000


Best of luck....Mate


----------



## Samson thomas (Jul 15, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Congrats Samson thomas.
> 
> Can you please share your detailed timeline.
> Please tell us what occupation list you had applied under? with family?
> who is your case officer?




am applied for cafe or restaurant manager...the only applicant in my application was myself


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Seniors,
Please suggest me on this. Its very urgent and important for me.

I have lodged my EOI on 08/June/2015. I am waiting for invitation. Today I logged into my EOI account and opened the EOI details. Got a shock. My agent did a big mistake. My pte score got shuffled.
Original PTE score: L-62, R-54, S - 59, W-61
In EOI submitted as: L-62, R-54, S - 61, W-59 ( Reading and Writing scores got interchanged)

So please let me know if we correct the PTE score my EOI date will be changed or remains same. As this is just an edit and total points claimed wont affect, I hope my EOI submitted will not change.

Please suggest me ASAP. As this is killing me now.


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> What docs did CO requested you?


My Wife's PCC and my Proof of post graduation in English


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> This long wait can be very taxing. . Assuming you have uploaded all the documents were uploaded and you had clicked the Request complete button, you should have got the grant by now. Why don't you call your GSM office and find out?


Jelli-kallu thanks for the reply .
I called them many times the only answer i got is your request is under process and there is no time frame.
I don't know what to do now ?


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Hello guys,
> I submitted my file on 12 may but yet waiting for grant. my agent denied to call DIBP yet today i called DIBP. A lady picked up my called and first she was not ready to give information about my file status but after my request, she asked me my passport no. and DOB. she hold me 5 min. and answered that she will forward my request to my case officer for quick output. As per she, timeline varies case to case still she told that may be they take couple of weeks in my case. now finger cross. i called on this number 0061731367000


Tushar,
Were you contacted by CO any time in between.
I applied exactly 1 month after you.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

parv007 said:


> Jelli-kallu thanks for the reply .
> I called them many times the only answer i got is your request is under process and there is no time frame.
> I don't know what to do now ?


Do you have CO allocated?
Employment verification done?


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hiraman said:


> Tushar,
> Were you contacted by CO any time in between.
> I applied exactly 1 month after you.


Co contacted me on 11 June for medical and PCC. Than nothing hear from them side


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Co contacted me on 11 June for medical and PCC. Than nothing hear from them side


I also have the same situation. CO asked pcc on 4aug, didn't hear anything back.
I called them but it's general response .. File under assessment


----------



## parv007 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Do you have CO allocated?
> Employment verification done?


CO is already allocated , asked documents has been sent already a month ago, Employment verification not yet.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

oHH gOSH......

This thread is still active ......this thread gave me lot, now coming to hiraman and tushar's query above......

Guys why dont you import your visa applications so that you will be able to know whats happening in it. I your agent is not supportive then you should definitely get it imported.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

sameer1626,

u r lucky to have applied in may and got grant in august. we seemed to have been stuck
nothing is happening regd our applications, when we call DIBP they say its under routine check...
dont know what checks they are doing for 4 months now.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> oHH gOSH......
> 
> This thread is still active ......this thread gave me lot, now coming to hiraman and tushar's query above......
> 
> Guys why dont you import your visa applications so that you will be able to know whats happening in it. I your agent is not supportive then you should definitely get it imported.


I already have the login access. Status has been " Assessment in progress " since one month.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> I already have the login access. Status has been " Assessment in progress " since one month.


My immiaccount also shows this status after 12 sept.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

My application status is "Application received" under the immiaccount

though I had got an mail saying "assessment has commenced" on 22 JUly. Nothing after that


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Guys. I called on 00 61 7 3136 7000 on 17th Sep. 
This time i wish to talk to my CO directly who's from Adelaide. How to get the number


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi

Anyone here have experience related to VAC 2. I paid VAC2 on 28 Sep 15. Since then no response. I call GSM QLD this today and they said the visa officer still have to look into everything once again and then they will let you know and she added as they are busy I cannot give any timeline how long it will take. Therefore, just wait.

Can anyone comment on this what is left after VAC 2. Because I have seen most of the cases after VAC 2 who got grant just within a weeks time.

Thanks


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Guys. I called on 00 61 7 3136 7000 on 17th Sep.
> This time i wish to talk to my CO directly who's from Adelaide. How to get the number


There is no particular CO for any case there is always a team who reviews and check each case.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Guys. I called on 00 61 7 3136 7000 on 17th Sep.
> This time i wish to talk to my CO directly who's from Adelaide. How to get the number


Hiraman,

Can you please update your signature with entire timeline?


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Hiraman,
> 
> Can you please update your signature with entire timeline?


Hi bro

I got call from number 156 last week and I somehow missed it...
Do u think it was i!immigration ????


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi friends,

I'm very happy to inform everyone over here that i received my grant today.
This forum has been a great resource.

I wish a good luck for all those who are still in the process.

Lodged date for 189. 12 June.
CO contacted for PCC. 4 Aug
PCC uploaded . 31Aug
Grant. 8 Oct

No Employment verification.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm very happy to inform everyone over here that i received my grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource.
> ...


Awesome! Congratulations Hiraman!!


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm very happy to inform everyone over here that i received my grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource.
> ...


Wow Hiraman, lucky you...

Congrats to you....


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hiraman said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm very happy to inform everyone over here that i received my grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource.
> ...


Wow! You are lucky that without job verification you got your grant. Congratulations mate


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> My application status is "Application received" under the immiaccount
> 
> though I had got an mail saying "assessment has commenced" on 22 JUly. Nothing after that


Hi ThunderDownUnder please could you explain your physical verification. Today my agent said that I can face physical verification.
Guys I have one more question did my agent get any email from co about my physical verification or he is saying by himself.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you guys.
Wishing you all too good luck


----------



## koonal_s (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Thunderdown under,

Whats your visa status now? I also got physical Job Verification this month from Australia High Commission,Delhi. Its become common now i guess to verify on job. What did they ask you? I am really getting curious to know the verdict. How long will they take to process our grant?? Could you establish any contact with them.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

M a June 2015 Applicant - Got Grant today.


----------



## koonal_s (Oct 12, 2015)

Congrats ILY!!!


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

koonal_s said:


> Hi Thunderdown under,
> 
> Whats your visa status now? I also got physical Job Verification this month from Australia High Commission,Delhi. Its become common now i guess to verify on job. What did they ask you? I am really getting curious to know the verdict. How long will they take to process our grant?? Could you establish any contact with them.


When did you lodge your visa? Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## koonal_s (Oct 12, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> When did you lodge your visa? Can you please share your timeline?


312114 Construction Estimator | IELTS 7| VETASSESS +ve 13-July-2013| ACT 190 ack date 10-March-2015 | Invite-18-May-2015 | Lodged-17-June-2015 | PCC-5-June-2015 | Med-20-July-2015 |CO Allocated-19sep-2015- No Additional docs requested|Job Verification in Person-5 OCT-2015| Grant-XX-XX-2015(Awaited)


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

koonal_s said:


> 312114 Construction Estimator | IELTS 7| VETASSESS +ve 13-July-2013| ACT 190 ack date 10-March-2015 | Invite-18-May-2015 | Lodged-17-June-2015 | PCC-5-June-2015 | Med-20-July-2015 |CO Allocated-19sep-2015- No Additional docs requested|Job Verification in Person-5 OCT-2015| Grant-XX-XX-2015(Awaited)


Please koonal could you explain your physical verification


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

koonal_s said:


> Hi Thunderdown under,
> 
> Whats your visa status now? I also got physical Job Verification this month from Australia High Commission,Delhi. Its become common now i guess to verify on job. What did they ask you? I am really getting curious to know the verdict. How long will they take to process our grant?? Could you establish any contact with them.


How many employers you worked with? how many points you claimed for work exp?


----------



## koonal_s (Oct 12, 2015)

I have worked with 4 employers. They visited my current office and interviewed with my HR regarding Joining date, duration of working, checked offer letter and also discussed Roles & Responsibilities with me.


----------



## koonal_s (Oct 12, 2015)

Guys, two of representatives from Australia High Commission, Delhi office visited my office premises. Luckily I was there at office & they verified all my job details such as date of joining, R&R with my HR. I also met them and had a discussion on my employment. Is there anyone who had a employment verification in person. This was totally unexpected for me but as all my info was correct I dont see any hurdles.


----------



## koonal_s (Oct 12, 2015)

I have claimed for 10 points with 5 plus years of experience


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

koonal_s said:


> Hi Thunderdown under,
> 
> Whats your visa status now? I also got physical Job Verification this month from Australia High Commission,Delhi. Its become common now i guess to verify on job. What did they ask you? I am really getting curious to know the verdict. How long will they take to process our grant?? Could you establish any contact with them.


Hi Koonal,

they havent come for physical verification as yet... but considering the delay in granting my visa I think they will come to check my credentials... 

Can you tell me where are you based at? Also how did they approach you. had they called you or your HR before coming. what questions did they ask you, were they technical?

can you please update your timeline?


----------



## koonal_s (Oct 12, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Hi Koonal,
> 
> they havent come for physical verification as yet... but considering the delay in granting my visa I think they will come to check my credentials...
> 
> ...


I am based in Mumbai. Expect them to visit your office anytime without any info. They wont be calling your HR or anyone.

312114 Construction Estimator | IELTS 7| VETASSESS +ve 13-July-2013| ACT 190 ack date 10-March-2015 | Invite-18-May-2015 | Lodged-17-June-2015 | PCC-5-June-2015 | Med-20-July-2015 |CO Allocated-19sep-2015- No Additional docs requested|Job Verification in Person-5 OCT-2015| Grant-XX-XX-2015(Awaited)


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

koonal_s said:


> I am based in Mumbai. Expect them to visit your office anytime without any info. They wont be calling your HR or anyone.
> 
> 312114 Construction Estimator | IELTS 7| VETASSESS +ve 13-July-2013| ACT 190 ack date 10-March-2015 | Invite-18-May-2015 | Lodged-17-June-2015 | PCC-5-June-2015 | Med-20-July-2015 |CO Allocated-19sep-2015- No Additional docs requested|Job Verification in Person-5 OCT-2015| Grant-XX-XX-2015(Awaited)



Koonal_s,

Even if the verification has been completed through Phone, you mean to say that they might again come for physical verification ? We are not sure about that right?

Because i see from the Signature of "ThunderDownUnder" that they have already completed the verification through phone.

My case is similar to ThunderDownUnder, where they called and verified my previous HR ,manager and finally called me as well to check on CTC.


----------



## koonal_s (Oct 12, 2015)

If they have any doubts then they might do physical verification or else send a report directly to immi department.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

koonal_s said:


> If they have any doubts then they might do physical verification or else send a report directly to immi department.


in my case, I told them CTC whereas the HR told them gross salary ....
so that might have caused some issues.


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

Is there anybody remaining from May Application or I'm the only one.. This waiting sucks..


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Jammanu said:


> Is there anybody remaining from May Application or I'm the only one.. This waiting sucks..


dont worry bro, I am there... please update your timeline


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.

Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).

I would feel that though this decision could be taken much earlier when they reviewed my application on 19 Sep, anyways, hang on guyz, your day is not far away.

This forum has been immensely helpful for each and every step of PR process, thanks to one and all. Special thanks to Keeda, you are very helpful nature. I wish each and every one waiting speedy grant.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

dwarasilareddy said:


> It's my pleasure to let you know guyz good news that today morning I received the golden and memorable mails of life time.
> 
> Finally the wait of 111 days has come to an end. I woke up at morning 7am and straight away went to mail app on my iPhone with the impression of nothing should be there as I am used to wait for some time, and suddenly unbelievable and speechless to find three auto generator mails from DIBP and very excited to share with my wife immediately. So, God has blessed my family with PR's (Me, Wife & kid).
> 
> ...


Congratulations man. It was indeed a long wait for you. Enjoy your day and all the best for your future plans


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been waiting from 120 days. Called them today and the lady on phone was helpful. 
She said there is a big back log of application and new govt isn't hiring new people to speed up processing. So every CO is over burdened.
So unfortunately rest of us can only wait.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> I've been waiting from 120 days. Called them today and the lady on phone was helpful.
> She said there is a big back log of application and new govt isn't hiring new people to speed up processing. So every CO is over burdened.
> So unfortunately rest of us can only wait.


When did you lodge your application?


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> I've been waiting from 120 days. Called them today and the lady on phone was helpful.
> She said there is a big back log of application and new govt isn't hiring new people to speed up processing. So every CO is over burdened.
> So unfortunately rest of us can only wait.


please update your signature with the timeline


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> please update your signature with the timeline


I submitted application on 7th June. Still waiting.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> I submitted application on 7th June. Still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


I have made an observation that all 261311 and 261313 are kept pending. Does anyone know the reason why?


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

Dear All 
Iodged visa in the month of May-2015. Telephonic employment verification done on 14 Aug-2015. Now it has been more than 2 months m waiting for grant. 

Is anyone facing same prob.. will they do again verification. why they are delaying visa.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

tankit said:


> Dear All
> Iodged visa in the month of May-2015. Telephonic employment verification done on 14 Aug-2015. Now it has been more than 2 months m waiting for grant.
> 
> Is anyone facing same prob.. will they do again verification. why they are delaying visa.


Hi Tankit.. I am also waiting but my agent said I might be faced physical verification because of delaying. Don't know what will happen. Why 489 applicants are not getting visa Grant in October month. :noidea:


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hi Tankit.. I am also waiting but my agent said I might be faced physical verification because of delaying. Don't know what will happen. Why 489 applicants are not getting visa Grant in October month. :noidea:


My agent is saying me same story.. Bt it has been more than 2 months now no physical verification happen & now I left the job.


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

Same here. Applied on May 7. Telephonic Job verification in August with me myself. Still no progress till now. Waiting and waiting for grant.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Jammanu said:


> Same here. Applied on May 7. Telephonic Job verification in August with me myself. Still no progress till now. Waiting and waiting for grant.


Can you elaborate on what the telephonic job verification was about? Who called you and what were the questions? And what date, did this happen?


----------



## cheetu (Oct 1, 2015)

tankit said:


> Dear All
> Iodged visa in the month of May-2015. Telephonic employment verification done on 14 Aug-2015. Now it has been more than 2 months m waiting for grant.
> 
> Is anyone facing same prob.. will they do again verification. why they are delaying visa.


Mate.. better if u call them and check.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

What wrong did we do that our case is still pending for 5 months now?
Whenever I call them they say everything is fine and routine checks are on. and there is no need to worry. I am getting panicky


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Ohh my god....MAy guys are still on wait.....i dont know what these guys are doing


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Ohh my god....MAy guys are still on wait.....i dont know what these guys are doing


sameer, perhaps not everyone is lucky as you to get a speedy grant


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

jelli-kallu said:


> Can you elaborate on what the telephonic job verification was about? Who called you and what were the questions? And what date, did this happen?


It was regarding my job duties. They also asked me about the company, its employee size, establishment duration, etc. Basically it was simple conversation. It didn't take that long.


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

Am I the only one remaining from May Batch. Dunno how long it will take. Already now about to be six months and it's really frustrating me. Hoping for a miracle from God.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Jammanu said:


> Am I the only one remaining from May Batch. Dunno how long it will take. Already now about to be six months and it's really frustrating me. Hoping for a miracle from God.


you are not the Only one. Main hoon naa.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello friends. In this morning i called to DIBP nd got same answers... Patience.. Patience... Lots of cases are pending.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

I am not calling them any more.
No updates are provided , just a waste of money to call to Australia.

besides they keeep a track of all your calls, and I have already called so many times.


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Jammanu said:


> Am I the only one remaining from May Batch. Dunno how long it will take. Already now about to be six months and it's really frustrating me. Hoping for a miracle from God.


Hello Jammanu....
you are not alone we all are with you waiting for the miracle...
Visa Application ;- 12/06/2015

WAITING WAITING :confused2::confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jammanu said:


> Am I the only one remaining from May Batch. Dunno how long it will take. Already now about to be six months and it's really frustrating me. Hoping for a miracle from God.


I know 4 guys from Russia who are waiting from may...(from russisn forum) So plenty of people.


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

Dunno, how this visa grant thing works. Some applicant from September have already got the grant, but for us the people from May, still no news. If only we could know what are things that are hindering our grant, then we would have done something. But everytime I follow up, the answer is same old under processing. Really frustrating. May God touch the heart of these Case Officer and give grant to all of us as soon as possible.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Jammanu said:


> Dunno, how this visa grant thing works. Some applicant from September have already got the grant, but for us the people from May, still no news. If only we could know what are things that are hindering our grant, then we would have done something. But everytime I follow up, the answer is same old under processing. Really frustrating. May God touch the heart of these Case Officer and give grant to all of us as soon as possible.


Ketan, masshar, jamaanu,

we should try and identify what could be common to our case.
in my case
261311- Analyst Programmer
applying with wife and kid
visited singapore, malaysia, thailand for holidays
8+ years experience


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Jammanu said:


> Dunno, how this visa grant thing works. Some applicant from September have already got the grant, but for us the people from May, still no news. If only we could know what are things that are hindering our grant, then we would have done something. But everytime I follow up, the answer is same old under processing. Really frustrating. May God touch the heart of these Case Officer and give grant to all of us as soon as possible.


Jammanu,

there is a person from october who got grant in 20 days flat... wtf!!!


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

tankit said:


> Dear All
> Iodged visa in the month of May-2015. Telephonic employment verification done on 14 Aug-2015. Now it has been more than 2 months m waiting for grant.
> 
> Is anyone facing same prob.. will they do again verification. why they are delaying visa.


I am....


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

My Details.

Visa Subclass 189, 65 Points (Civil Engineer)
Visa Application : May 07, 2015
Additional Doc : June 23
Again Additional Document : July 13
Telephone Job Interview : August/September (Exact Date I Forgot)

Following up every once a month since July. My wife is a Pinoy while I'm Nepalese. I'm working here in Qatar. Visited Philippines, Malaysia, Singapore for vacation.


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello Guys...My details are as follow:-

Visa Subclass 189 (60 Points)
Visa Lodged 12/06/2015
CO allotted 08/08/2015
All required Documents Forwarded 21/08/2015

No further inquiry from CO / Immigration Department

So have been waiting patiently since then but now patience wearing off seeing the Visas being allotted to Sept and Oct candidates and that too DIRECTLY.
Have been hearing the same reply from DIBP to wait patiently and if required CO will contact you.

Worried ... :-(


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

hello guys my details are below
I lodged my file on 12 may 2015 
co allocation 11 june 2015
Medical: 24 june 2014
PCC: 3 july 2015
Called DIBP(first time) 30 Sep 2015
then on 1 October CO mailed me and ask for form 80 i submitted form 80 on 22 october 2015 but still waiting for grant. I never travel abroad yet they ask for form 80
what i do guys , can i call them once again b coz this waiting kills me. reply as soon as possible


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> hello guys my details are below
> I lodged my file on 12 may 2015
> co allocation 11 june 2015
> Medical: 24 june 2014
> ...


Hello tusharbapu87..
You should contact them and ask them whats taking them that long to grant the Visa.I too have been waiting from 12/06/2015 and had called DIBP but received the same reply as its under processing and if required your CO shall contact you for any further issue.
So do call them and discuss your situation..Best Of Luck
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Mashhar said:


> Hello tusharbapu87..
> You should contact them and ask them whats taking them that long to grant the Visa.I too have been waiting from 12/06/2015 and had called DIBP but received the same reply as its under processing and if required your CO shall contact you for any further issue.
> So do call them and discuss your situation..Best Of Luck
> 
> ...


Hi Thunderdown , 

Have u tried calling them after verification. If yes what was their reply. Please tell.

Regards
Kamal


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Thunderdown , 

Have u tried calling them after verification. If yes what was their reply. Please tell.

Regards
Kamal


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Guys I called them today same response it's in process. Mine is 22nd June 2015 and they do have a record of how many times you called because the lady said you called us couple of weeks back right. I said yes and I am calling again to check if I had to submit any further doc as Aug applications are been reviewed as per processing timelines. She said few cases do take more than usual. I said thank you for your time.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hi guys.. Where are our visa grants' Stars? I applied on 30th June..


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hi guys.. Where are our visa grants' Stars? I applied on 30th June..


Rightly said bro.....
Endless wait continues.......... :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## Jaypeeverma (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi friends,
I have filed 190 visa and paid the fee in May 2015 with PCC n medical already done.
Case officer assigned in Aug,15 and no further documents needed by CO.
Wanted to check whether any one has got visa under 190 who applied during this period and how much time does it take.

No further update from CO

Thanks


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Some people seem to suggest that DIBP is clearing the backlog backwards.. that is they will clear the august first then july, june and finally may...

i dont think this is the case but if so then it is pretty long wait for us May applicants..aint it?
it seems to be taking forever for the visa grant...


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Some people seem to suggest that DIBP is clearing the backlog backwards.. that is they will clear the august first then july, june and finally may...
> 
> i dont think this is the case but if so then it is pretty long wait for us May applicants..aint it?
> it seems to be taking forever for the visa grant...


Correct Bro....Its taking too long for us.... :crutch:
Just praying daily for all of us.
:angel:


----------



## Jaypeeverma (Nov 9, 2015)

Its really a long wait.....meanwhile wishing everyone a very happy Diwali and keeping fingers cross.... God bless all


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Any updates guys??


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello Guys.....
another week passed without any posititvity... 
The next week might bring fortunes for all of us who are waiting for the Visa grant..... :xmascandle:


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Mashhar said:


> Hello Guys.....
> another week passed without any posititvity...
> The next week might bring fortunes for all of us who are waiting for the Visa grant..... :xmascandle:


:amen:


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

deepgill said:


> :amen:


Isnt there a greviance cell of DIBP where we can raise our concerns and get a redressal?


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Just came across a guy on a different thread. he had applied way back on 20march and he got his grant on 10 nov. whole 8 months 
are we too heading the same way?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Isnt there a greviance cell of DIBP where we can raise our concerns and get a redressal?


Sorry mate i also have no idea about it. Many July applicants getting their visas. Pray to GOD that we ll receive our grant soon not in 8_9 months.:frusty:


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Sorry mate i also have no idea about it. Many July applicants getting their visas. Pray to GOD that we ll receive our grant soon not in 8_9 months.:frusty:



Me too July applicant..I applied on July 29..CO assigned on Sept 21...Grant still awaiting


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

hello Guys.....
yes true....July applicants are getting grants and we are hoping to receive it soon...
Hoping for the best.....
:fingerscrossed:

may God bless us all...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Mashhar said:


> hello Guys.....
> yes true....July applicants are getting grants and we are hoping to receive it soon...
> Hoping for the best.....
> :fingerscrossed:
> ...



Thanks for the news..hope it comes soon

Regards


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Don't worry guys ... Where there is a will there is a way. Do hard work and leave the result on GOD.


----------



## Jaypeeverma (Nov 9, 2015)

Guys, the issue with my case is that I haven't got any enquiry till date. The only correspondence that happened was in Aug where they asked about PCC n proof of employment, since than no correspondence of any kind.
This wait is a killer one !!!!!


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Jaypeeverma said:


> Guys, the issue with my case is that I haven't got any enquiry till date. The only correspondence that happened was in Aug where they asked about PCC n proof of employment, since than no correspondence of any kind.
> This wait is a killer one !!!!!


yes bro....
similar is the case with me after CO allotment in August 2015 and my documents upload there hasn't been any contact .....
:crutch::crutch:


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Hi friends,

Why dont you all drop them a mail and ask them generously that"when you can expect the outcome of your application??".

One of my friend called DIBP and inquired the same and he got the general reply from the CO but then someone told him that he should drop them a mail and on same day he dropped them a mail and whoa.....he got the grant next day.....there's no harm in chasing them generously.

All the best!!


----------



## Jaypeeverma (Nov 9, 2015)

I mailed twice and even called them but the answer remains "some external checks pending , we will try to close asap "
And that's the story till October


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Jaypeeverma said:


> I mailed twice and even called them but the answer remains "some external checks pending , we will try to close asap "
> And that's the story till October


Your application might have gone for the external security check and to be honest mate, it may take from 6-12 months to get the same finalised.

I hope you get the grant soon.

All the best!!


----------



## Jaypeeverma (Nov 9, 2015)

Bro, what Kind of checks are they....any idea.
I think the only checks could be education or job, what else


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Jaypeeverma said:


> Bro, what Kind of checks are they....any idea.
> I think the only checks could be education or job, what else


I dont have problem with they doing external checks or whatever other checks they would want to do, its their prerogative to confirm our credentials before giving us the PR.

But I think they should be doing it in a time-bound fashion and should keep us updated about the same. So no fair that while some people are getting grants within 20 days we are stuck here for more than 6 months.

I also would want to know what part of my resume made them suspicious and thought of a need to do a external check. I have mentioned work incidence for 4 companies , but so it is ...


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

guys I am also waiting from long time. i called them on 30 sep and on very next day CO ask for form 80 i submitted it on 22 oct but nothing hear after submitting. my agent told me that u have to wait. but guys it almost from 6 months i m waiting now its vary frustrating period. other are receive grant in just 2 to 3 months and we are waiting from 6 to 7 months. 

surprising thing is Australia high commission new delhi, missed call on my office phone before diwali. i surprised that they did not call only missed call on my office phone so , my verification is over or its bad sign kindly advise me. i think to make a call to australia in couple of days.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

tusharbapu87 said:


> guys I am also waiting from long time. i called them on 30 sep and on very next day CO ask for form 80 i submitted it on 22 oct but nothing hear after submitting. my agent told me that u have to wait. but guys it almost from 6 months i m waiting now its vary frustrating period. other are receive grant in just 2 to 3 months and we are waiting from 6 to 7 months.
> 
> surprising thing is Australia high commission new delhi, missed call on my office phone before diwali. i surprised that they did not call only missed call on my office phone so , my verification is over or its bad sign kindly advise me. i think to make a call to australia in couple of days.



Hi....me too in the same boat..i applied on July 28 and CO allocated on Sept 21..asked form form 80 and employment reference...provided the docs and hit request complete button.....thereafter it is silent...i emailed them several times...the response is it is undergoing standard processing..

The wait really kills and it has been a long wait...


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> guys I am also waiting from long time. i called them on 30 sep and on very next day CO ask for form 80 i submitted it on 22 oct but nothing hear after submitting. my agent told me that u have to wait. but guys it almost from 6 months i m waiting now its vary frustrating period. other are receive grant in just 2 to 3 months and we are waiting from 6 to 7 months.
> 
> surprising thing is Australia high commission new delhi, missed call on my office phone before diwali. i surprised that they did not call only missed call on my office phone so , my verification is over or its bad sign kindly advise me. i think to make a call to australia in couple of days.


if you have a missed call from australian embassy from Delhi then i suggest you should call them back informing that you could not pick up the call as you were not available. they make a noting of calls they make , so they will be able to take it forward


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> if you have a missed call from australian embassy from Delhi then i suggest you should call them back informing that you could not pick up the call as you were not available. they make a noting of calls they make , so they will be able to take it forward



first of all thanks for reply.

main thing is, Australia high commission, Delhi missed call on my office phone. i make it clear. they were give a ring (one ring time was 2 second only) so how can i receive that call. first i see number and when i try to received it they cut or disconnected it. i think they only verify my office phone whether it is right or wrong. may be they checked that it is working or not. its my personal view. if they gave full ring than definitely i received it but they did not. and we can not cross check it because when we called them back its connect with reception in new delhi embassy office so we can not get information that who called us.

others opinion highly appreciated. kindly comment on my situation


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> first of all thanks for reply.
> 
> main thing is, Australia high commission, Delhi missed call on my office phone. i make it clear. they were give a ring (one ring time was 2 second only) so how can i receive that call. first i see number and when i try to received it they cut or disconnected it. i think they only verify my office phone whether it is right or wrong. may be they checked that it is working or not. its my personal view. if they gave full ring than definitely i received it but they did not. and we can not cross check it because when we called them back its connect with reception in new delhi embassy office so we can not get information that who called us.
> 
> others opinion highly appreciated. kindly comment on my situation


It means they will call you again at any time so you should present at your workplace and alert your all colleagues. Best of luck and Don't worry.


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

*Certified copies or Colours scans only*

Hi Seniors,

I had applied for 190 visa and right now uploading documents.

I have find discrepancies regarding the documents to be uploaded. I mean many says that only colour scans will do, while some others says that certified copies are required in case of black-while copies, while still some others say that only certified copies of all documents are required.

My Query is

1) During my skills assessment with VET, I had submitted all certified copies of colour scans of my documents (as per their requirements). Now for DIBP, i will (may) require additional documents other than those submitted to VET.

I have certified copies of all docs submitted to VET. But what about other doc which will be (may be) required ? only Colour scans will do or they also need to be certified as well?

2) what about my wife's and kid's documents ? I mean their docs were never certified till date. So for them, do i need to certify of only colour scans will do.

Please answer anybody.

Thanks in advance

amebadha


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

amebadha said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I had applied for 190 visa and right now uploading documents.
> 
> ...


please post your questions under relevant topic...


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

Plz read and give your opinion :clap:?
Finally I got the invitation from NSW for subclass 190 guys I need your suggestion I had already accepted the 489 regional NSW nomination on 21st oct 2015 and now I got 190 nomination I want to accept 190 nomination so plz guide me what should I do with 489 should I accept 190 first and then withdraw 489 or vice versa and is there any way I can save the visa fees which I paid for 489 it's $3600 or do I need to pay again $3600 for 190 invitation plz give me your opinion or send me any good lawyer details who can help me
Thanks


Subclass 489 accepted 21 oct 2015
Subclass 190 got invitation on 13 nov 2013
Points claimed 70


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello Guys....
I had a doubt..I called DIBP last week and they informed me that my case will be reopened by the case officer in 1st week of december...
Has any one lately received the same reply?
if yes then after how many days after reopening of file do they give the grant??

please help guys your reviews would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Mashhar said:


> Hello Guys....
> I had a doubt..I called DIBP last week and they informed me that my case will be reopened by the case officer in 1st week of december...
> Has any one lately received the same reply?
> if yes then after how many days after reopening of file do they give the grant??
> ...


Hi Masshar,

can you please update your signature with the ttimeline.

What do they mean 'reopen'? why did they close it in first place?
didnt you ask them as to what it meant by it?


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Hi Masshar,
> 
> can you please update your signature with the ttimeline.
> 
> ...


hello bro
my details are 
Visa Lodged 12/06/2015
CO alloted 08/08/2015
Docs uploaded 21/08/2015

i asked them they siad that my case officer will 'reopen' the case and will go through it again.
So now what should i expect?


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

Hello Guys,

Finally got the golden email yesterday. Special thanks to all of you in the community to have helped me in some way or the other. I lodged on May 28 and CO got back to me for PCC in July ,to which I responded on Aug 23. Exactly after three months from my reply, I have got the grant. I called DIBP just once to know my status in September. I was waiting patiently.

None of my ACS references were verified (I didn't claim points for my employment as I had enough from age,education and english test). So, I wish you guys patience and luck to wade through the struggle.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally got the golden email yesterday. Special thanks to all of you in the community to have helped me in some way or the other. I lodged on May 28 and CO got back to me for PCC in July ,to which I responded on Aug 23. Exactly after three months from my reply, I have got the grant. I called DIBP just once to know my status in September. I was waiting patiently.
> 
> None of my ACS references were verified (I didn't claim points for my employment as I had enough from age,education and english test). So, I wish you guys patience and luck to wade through the struggle.


Congratulations..mate . i am waiting since june. Pray for us..


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally got the golden email yesterday. Special thanks to all of you in the community to have helped me in some way or the other. I lodged on May 28 and CO got back to me for PCC in July ,to which I responded on Aug 23. Exactly after three months from my reply, I have got the grant. I called DIBP just once to know my status in September. I was waiting patiently.
> 
> None of my ACS references were verified (I didn't claim points for my employment as I had enough from age,education and english test). So, I wish you guys patience and luck to wade through the struggle.


Congrats buddy,
i applied just 3 days after you... hope I too get the golden mail one of these days.


----------



## Jaypeeverma (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats dear, hope to hear more good news from all my friends waiting eagerly

God bless


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally got the golden email yesterday. Special thanks to all of you in the community to have helped me in some way or the other. I lodged on May 28 and CO got back to me for PCC in July ,to which I responded on Aug 23. Exactly after three months from my reply, I have got the grant. I called DIBP just once to know my status in September. I was waiting patiently.
> 
> None of my ACS references were verified (I didn't claim points for my employment as I had enough from age,education and english test). So, I wish you guys patience and luck to wade through the struggle.



Congrats.. your wait is finally over... i had also applied on 28th may.... hope to get my grant soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Could anyone tell what is the validity of Pcc. My friend has submitted it in May. Now case officer is asking for fresh one. What could be the case.

Kamal


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kamal jeet said:


> Could anyone tell what is the validity of Pcc. My friend has submitted it in May. Now case officer is asking for fresh one. What could be the case. Kamal


1 year.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Kamal jeet said:


> Could anyone tell what is the validity of Pcc. My friend has submitted it in May. Now case officer is asking for fresh one. What could be the case.
> 
> Kamal


The validity as mentioned on the PCC is generally 6 months, but i am made aware that for visa purpose it is generally 1 year, which is why the IED is one year from the PCC/Medical.

Not sure why the CO asked for the PCC again. Did he say explicitly that he needs a new PCC , or perhaps it might be the case that the CO didnt notice the PCC already attached and thus made the request. Make it clear with the CO.
There have been cases here when a applicant is asked to upload a document even when they had uploaded it in first place.

Btw, whats ur timeline


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> The validity as mentioned on the PCC is generally 6 months, but i am made aware that for visa purpose it is generally 1 year, which is why the IED is one year from the PCC/Medical.
> 
> Not sure why the CO asked for the PCC again. Did he say explicitly that he needs a new PCC , or perhaps it might be the case that the CO didnt notice the PCC already attached and thus made the request. Make it clear with the CO.
> There have been cases here when a applicant is asked to upload a document even when they had uploaded it in first place.
> ...


I have lodged in May. Still waiting.


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Waiting..


----------



## ansvin (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi All,

I had lodged the application for Subclass 189 in the month of May 2015 via a MARA agent with 75points, me being the primary applicant and my husband being the secondary applicant who is a merchant mariner. The CO was allocated in the month of July’15. 

My husband could not get an appropriate time slot for his IELTS in May-June’15 and hence he ended up giving his IELTS in July’15 and that result along with our medicals was submitted towards the end of July’15.

After that we got response from the case officer only towards the end of September when he asked for Form 80 and then on 9th Nov for an additional document regarding my Husband’s police check for the country whose company he is employed with. We submitted all the requested documents by 13th Nov.

The case officers in all these instances have not been the same.

We have crossed the 6 month timeline on the 26th Nov and there is no news regarding our grant.

The agents had informed us that processing time will be 3-6 months.

Has anyone been in a situation like this or is it an unsual case, because we feel that the case is getting delayed and now with the holiday season approaching, we don’t know how long the process will take.

Is there any means by which we can contact the department or is it only restricted to the agent to find out?

Pls provide your valuable inputs.


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello Guys
Another month ends and waiting continues..........
:crutch::crutch::crutch::crutch::crutch::crutch:


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

jango28 said:


> Waiting..


jango28,

didnt you call up the DIBP. its 9 months and no result.. this is crazy. if something is wrong, atleast they should intimate na...


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Ansvin,

there are a few like you who have applied in May and are still awaiting... Me included.. then there is ketanp89, masshar etc...
I think the month of 'may' was cursed and we all are stuck.. dunno what is happening ...
many applicant in october got grant in less than a month.


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Can all the may applicant please login into immiaccount and check what is the 'status' mentioned there?

Mine is still 'Application received'.... i think it should have actually been 'assessment in process', no?

may be there is some system glitch which is causing the CO to ignore our application.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Guys.. What is immi s56


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Guys.. What is immi s56


what do you mean by immi s56, where did you come across it?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

My co requested. Is it related to pcc?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

deepgill said:


> My co requested. Is it related to pcc?


Your case officer requested some additional information from you, and Section 56 of the Migration Act gives them the authority to do that, when they are considering a visa application.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

kaju said:


> Your case officer requested some additional information from you, and Section 56 of the Migration Act gives them the authority to do that, when they are considering a visa application.


Thanks a lot. You are very helpful.


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Deepgill,

when was s56 doc requested? and what have u submitted as addition doc.

All the best!


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Ravi my agent said it is request for auzi pcc but we already submitted on 12sept. May be co couldn't see properly or other reason. .... Don't know mate.
Co requested this today


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Ravi my agent said it is request for auzi pcc but we already submitted on 12sept. May be co couldn't see properly or other reason. .... Don't know mate. Co requested this today


Its often the case... When CO cant see... 

Good luck


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Its often the case... When CO cant see...
> 
> Good luck


Thanks andreyx. You are helping a lot.
Now my immiaccount shows" in progress"


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

All the best friends....!!


----------



## ansvin (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi again,

Is GSM Adelaide faster or slower than GSM Brisbane?

As we have applied via an agent, is he alone authorized to make calls to the GSM center or we could also?

Thanks


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

hello friends,
today i called my agent and he advised me to wait and watch and also told me that be prepare for physical verification. But i decided to give a second call to DIBP for my status. they are taking to much time to give grant. really its too much, such type of situation frustrated to me and my family and this journey becomes like endless! 

hopefully, my second call give me a good news.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

ansvin said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Is GSM Adelaide faster or slower than GSM Brisbane?
> 
> ...


I feel GSMM Brisbane is slower..that's my personal observation....i applied on July 28 and CO assigned on Sept 21 from Brisbane..and m still waiting.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> hello friends,
> today i called my agent and he advised me to wait and watch and also told me that be prepare for physical verification. But i decided to give a second call to DIBP for my status. they are taking to much time to give grant. really its too much, such type of situation frustrated to me and my family and this journey becomes like endless!
> 
> hopefully, my second call give me a good news.


You also got same answer by your agent as mine. Best of luck for your second call. I pray to GoD you will get your grant without next call.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ansvin (Sep 25, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> I feel GSMM Brisbane is slower..that's my personal observation....i applied on July 28 and CO assigned on Sept 21 from Brisbane..and m still waiting.



Ok thanks for the info Tashi


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ansvin said:


> Ok thanks for the info Tashi


Based on the information from the tracker - Brisbane is faster.


----------



## ansvin (Sep 25, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Based on the information from the tracker - Brisbane is faster.


Ok...thanks andrey...


----------



## ansvin (Sep 25, 2015)

deepgill said:


> You also got same answer by your agent as mine. Best of luck for your second call. I pray to GoD you will get your grant without next call.:fingerscrossed:


Just wanted to confirm that apart from the agent,are we authorized to call the department?....I mean,do they ask as to why we and not the agent is calling?...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ansvin said:


> Just wanted to confirm that apart from the agent,are we authorized to call the department?....I mean,do they ask as to why we and not the agent is calling?...


Mate i called them thrice 2 in Oct and 2nd one in Nov. They never asked me this question. I mentioned them that i applied through an agent. You should need your passport no. Date of birth and your TRN when you lodged your visa.


----------



## ansvin (Sep 25, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Mate i called them thrice 2 in Oct and 2nd one in Nov. They never asked me this question. I mentioned them that i applied through an agent. You should need your passport no. Date of birth and your TRN when you lodged your visa.



Thanks deepgill


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello Guys,

Finally got the golden email . Special thanks to all of you in the community to have helped me in some way or the other. I lodged on May 28 and there was no contact from CO for any additional documents.
I called them many number of times and every time i got same reply that my case is under routine processing.

I wish you guys luck to wade through the struggle. Have patience (It is easy to say have patience but difficult to follow) your grant is on your way.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

ketanp89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally got the golden email . Special thanks to all of you in the community to have helped me in some way or the other. I lodged on May 28 and there was no contact from CO for any additional documents.
> I called them many number of times and every time i got same reply that my case is under routine processing.
> ...


Hi Ketanp89,
Congratulations and all the best for your future endeavor. Really happy to hear the good news.

I applied in July and have been waiting since then..As you said....besides waiting, we can't really do anything..

Enjoy the moment!


----------



## Jaypeeverma (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats men..... All the best


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally got the golden email . Special thanks to all of you in the community to have helped me in some way or the other. I lodged on May 28 and there was no contact from CO for any additional documents.
> I called them many number of times and every time i got same reply that my case is under routine processing.
> ...


Congratulations.. Ketan and enjoy your day mate.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi Ketanp89,
> Congratulations and all the best for your future endeavor. Really happy to hear the good news.
> 
> I applied in July and have been waiting since then..As you said....besides waiting, we can't really do anything..
> ...


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Jaypeeverma said:


> Congrats men..... All the best


Thank you!!!!


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations.. Ketan and enjoy your day mate.


Thank you deepgill!!!


----------



## ansvin (Sep 25, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally got the golden email . Special thanks to all of you in the community to have helped me in some way or the other. I lodged on May 28 and there was no contact from CO for any additional documents.
> I called them many number of times and every time i got same reply that my case is under routine processing.
> ...



Congrats Ketan...


----------



## Mashhar (Oct 31, 2015)

Congrats to all who received the magical mails of Grants!!!!
Hope we all too receive them in the coming days....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

Congrats Ketan.....


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally got the golden email . Special thanks to all of you in the community to have helped me in some way or the other. I lodged on May 28 and there was no contact from CO for any additional documents.
> I called them many number of times and every time i got same reply that my case is under routine processing.
> ...



Ketan bhai, congratulations... and have a very speedy process forward.
aur humko bhool mat jaana....

btw update ur signature with IED and also when is the last entry before dates?


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Its my turn to give the good news today.
I got the got the golden email for me and my family today.

finally, the PR is granted


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Its my turn to give the good news today.
> I got the got the golden email for me and my family today.
> 
> finally, the PR is granted



Congrats bro... hard work paid off!!!!lane:lane::second::second:


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Its my turn to give the good news today.
> I got the got the golden email for me and my family today.
> 
> finally, the PR is granted


Congrats... All the Best. Long wait over..


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrates guys for grant.... I think they started look after our case... M also waiting for grant from last 7 months


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Its my turn to give the good news today.
> I got the got the golden email for me and my family today.
> 
> finally, the PR is granted


Congratz dude. Dunno when my turn will come. Its now already more than 7 months. Hope all the remaining may applicants will get their grant soon.


----------



## ansvin (Sep 25, 2015)

Finally got our grants today 09-Dec-15

But,the only glitch is that our IED is 19-Dec-15...10 days....


Our timeline from what I can remember:-

Visa Lodged: 26-May-15
CO Contact: 17-July-15
Meds and PCC: 31-July-15 submitted
CO Contact for Form 80: 26-Sep-15
Contacted dept.: 26ish Oct'15
CO Contact for hubby's add.PCC: 9 Nov 15 (submitted: 13-Nov-15)
Contacted dept.: 1-Dec-15
Grant: 9-Dec-15


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

ansvin said:


> Finally got our grants today 09-Dec-15
> 
> But,the only glitch is that our IED is 19-Dec-15...10 days....
> 
> ...



congrats buddy....lane:lane:


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

ansvin said:


> Finally got our grants today 09-Dec-15
> 
> But,the only glitch is that our IED is 19-Dec-15...10 days....
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Go for it...another week to book tickets and fly.


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

ansvin said:


> Finally got our grants today 09-Dec-15
> 
> But,the only glitch is that our IED is 19-Dec-15...10 days....
> 
> ...



Firstly congrats,

But this is shortest IED I have ever heard... That's not fair

just 10 days


----------



## masterBrain (Jun 2, 2015)

I also got the golden letter yesterday, 09-Dec-2015

my IED is Aug 2016.

I guess it depends on the date of PCC and Medicals.


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

Is there anybody else remaining for grant beside me from May applicants?? Already more than seven months still not a single hint of grant. Dunno whats happening. Its really frustrating.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Jammanu said:


> Is there anybody else remaining for grant beside me from May applicants?? Already more than seven months still not a single hint of grant. Dunno whats happening. Its really frustrating.


Yes I m also waiting for grant


----------



## Jaypeeverma (Nov 9, 2015)

I am also waiting.....

Visa lodged 24 May,15. Nothing moved over these 7 months amd no documents seemed by them and all of a sudden got physical verification last week.
Not sure how much more time


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Jaypeeverma said:


> I am also waiting.....
> 
> Visa lodged 24 May,15. Nothing moved over these 7 months amd no documents seemed by them and all of a sudden got physical verification last week.
> Not sure how much more time


Can u tell me what they r checked in physical verification. First which time they came. What they checked and all information u share with me. May be they verified my emp status. If possible send me your cell no. I want to talk with u if u do not mind


----------



## Jaypeeverma (Nov 9, 2015)

Everything related to employment only..... Salary, RnR, duration, technology working upon and company profile


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

Jaypeeverma said:


> Everything related to employment only..... Salary, RnR, duration, technology working upon and company profile


Mr. Jaypee, before physical verification did the Australian High Commission called you for personal details? Cause for me, Australian High Commission employee from India called on mobile about two months ago asking me some details related to my first job. After that I haven't heard anything from them. Till now my previous company hasn't received any calls or physical verification. Might be they are going to do physical verification that's why its taking this much time or something else. Can't figure out whats causing this delay.


----------



## Jaypeeverma (Nov 9, 2015)

I said there was no communication of any kind during these 7 months. It's only physical verification that happened now.
Not sure how much more time they will take after this as this was suppose to be initial step and happening now for me


----------



## Jammanu (Aug 4, 2015)

Is there anybody who got call to themselves from Australian High Commission regarding the job verification and got grant without any call or physical verification in their company. Cause I received a call 2 months ago for job verification but my company till now haven't received any calls or physical verification. Just wanted to know if I need to wait for physical verification from embassy personnel in order to get grant or they can provide grant even without contacting or physical verification in company. Can somebody please share their experience.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Jaypeeverma said:


> Everything related to employment only..... Salary, RnR, duration, technology working upon and company profile


Verma tell me that was they check or ask any document of your employment like payslip employment letter or attendance sheet etc. Because I applied in transport company manager and my company is small so my boss is send all these type of document to our CA for audit. If embassy person ask me to show such documents I can not show it. Even we do not maintain attendance sheet bcoz as I said earlier its small company only 6 person working on payroll so does not need to keep attendance book. So kindly guide me.


----------



## Blue lady (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi seniors!
please help....
I was last contacted by CO on 22oct, and he asked about my spouse Ielts or VAC2, i replied to pay the VAC2 for my spouse. since then there is no contact. after sending them inquiry email they asked that my case is on external security checks and can't tell about the time limit to finalize my case. 

Can Anybody help what types of checks are these and how much time they may take? 
thanxx


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

Need Help

Today I received invitation to comment letter. CO mentioned Following points 

1. As part of your visa application lodged on 05 May 2015, you made claims to have been
employed with Aton Informatics from 5 June 2010 with the business becoming a private
limited firm as of 2014. We have also received confirmation of your resignation from the
dated as of 15 October 2015


On 14 August 2015 investigations were conducted by departmental officers who contacted
yourself as well as your referee Mr ABC. The following inconsistencies were
identifed during the investigation.

✃ Your referee stated that your Designation is Senior Software Engineer however you said
your designation as Software Engineer.

✃ Your referee stated that you were attending to technical issues at XYZ
(Sports company) on the day of the call however you stated that you
were at ABC COMPANY

✃ Your referee stated that the company has developed and installed many softwares and
have many projects in hospitals and institutes however when you were asked to name
a few of the softwares you or your company had designed you were not able to provide
any information.

✃ The referee stated that ABC is a small scale company and in addition to
the directors there are 3 staff members. A team leader, yourself and another software
engineer. Despite the small scale of the business and the roles of the other staff
members you stated that you didn’t know any of them and only knew the directors.


On 06 November 2015 further investigations were conducted by departmental officers
who attended your place of employment ABC located at SCO 3, Central Town,
Upon their arrival they found the office to be closed which was located in
the basement of the building.

Departmental officers met with the owner of the building Mr SINGH who stated that
he has owned the building for the past 10 years. He confirmed that there was a business by
the name of ABC operating from his basement and was able to name Mr ABC who signed your reference letter as director of company

Departmental officers showed Mr Singh your photograph however he was not able to identify
you. He stated that he had never seen you work for Aton Informatics or any other business
operating in his building or nearby shops.
Based on the inconsistencies identified from the investigations in August 2015 as well
as the owner of the building having never seen you in the past year and a half I find that
the information provided in the reference to be false and misleading in relation to your
employment claims


----------



## sridhar.chandran (Jan 8, 2015)

This looks like trouble and grounds for cancelling your visa application.


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

how can they cancel the visa.. i have all geniune docs regarding employment.. However company director confirm my employment.


----------



## Suman86 (Aug 19, 2015)

FarheenU said:


> Hello everyone. I hope if someone can help me with my scenario. I applied visa onshore 189 on 8th May however my partner is offshore. My CO was allocated on 25th June. Asked me couple of docs which were submitted on 12th July except pcc which was submitted on 6th Aug. I called DI BP depth twice. 1st time the lady said it's in backlog not I have to wait. Second time the man said employment verification taking place. Both calls were made the same day. I wonder how long will it take to take a decision. Being an offshore partner does it effects that theven processing time ? I sent an email 2-3 times to CO but no response :/ I have no idea what's going on



Hi farheen.


Have you got the visa?

I applied same as yours.


----------



## Suman86 (Aug 19, 2015)

FarheenU said:


> Hello everyone. I hope if someone can help me with my scenario. I applied visa onshore 189 on 8th May however my partner is offshore. My CO was allocated on 25th June. Asked me couple of docs which were submitted on 12th July except pcc which was submitted on 6th Aug. I called DI BP depth twice. 1st time the lady said it's in backlog not I have to wait. Second time the man said employment verification taking place. Both calls were made the same day. I wonder how long will it take to take a decision. Being an offshore partner does it effects that theven processing time ? I sent an email 2-3 times to CO but no response :/ I have no idea what's going on


Hi farheen 

Have you got the visa?

I'm applied same as yours.


----------



## rajatkchugh (Oct 19, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> hello guys my details are below
> I lodged my file on 12 may 2015
> co allocation 11 june 2015
> Medical: 24 june 2014
> ...


Have you received your Grant....


----------



## sridhar.chandran (Jan 8, 2015)

Is there any way to contact the Visa people to ascertain the status of your application?


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

sridhar.chandran said:


> Is there any way to contact the Visa people to ascertain the status of your application?


I do not know I m hopless


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello 

I've lodged my visa on 21- nov
Co requested for further documents on 21-dec
Documents submitted 30-dec
Follow up email sent 21-jan
Got a reply it's in routine processing
2nd follow email in April'16
14-May got a confirmation that it's referred to national security checks and other where ever relevant 
12- June physical employment verification
Silence till date after verification

What all checks does external agencies perform apart from employment verification
Do they do credit checks
Really very frustrated and don't know what to do

What are the general checks does australian high commission does for indian national any idea


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello

What checks are roofed under national security
Employment verification
Credit checks
Character checks
And documents are genuine or not


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> What checks are roofed under national security
> Employment verification
> ...



Not quite. 

Employment checks are carried out by DIBP and/or contractors.

Character checks are mostly covered by Police Checks as requested by DIBP.

The genuine nature or otherwise of documents may be checked by assessing agencies and DIBP.

You will never know what checks are done for National Security purposes, as these are not published, and DIBP staff do not know either.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Any 2015 applicants got their visas
304 days completed since lodgement

Today I called dibp and they said it's under normal processing


----------

